# DIS 20th Anniversary Event - Official Info



## WebmasterJohn

*DIS 20th Anniversary Celebration
05/29 – 06/03/2017*​
*Important Links*

Register for event - *CLOSED*
 Book resort rooms: *CLOSED*
 Donate silent auction items: *Online is closed.  New auction items will be accepted at the event.*
 Sign-Up for Epcot Party: *CLOSED*
 Sign-Up for Transportation After the Epcot Party: *CLOSED*


*Schedule of Events

Day 1 – Monday – 05/29/2017
Credential Distribution/Meet and Greet/Silent Auction
Location: Boardwalk Convention Center (Look for signs). This is also when/where you will get Party Credentials if you signed up for party. Make sure you bring the email we sent that shows you are confirmed for the party.
Time: 10AM – 5PM

Other Events:*


*Power Ranger Photos with Ryno - 10AM.  Boardwalk Convention Center. No sign-up required.  A donation to Give Kids the World will be accepted to have your photo taken with Ryno.*
*‘Happily Ever After’ with Craig - 8:00PM Town Square Magic Kingdom.  No sign-up required.*
*
Day 2 – Tuesday – 05/30/2017
Credential Distribution/Meet and Greet/Silent Auction
Location: Boardwalk Convention Center (Look for signs). This is also when/where you will get Party Credentials if you signed up for party. Make sure you bring the email we sent that shows you are confirmed for the party.
Time: 10AM – 5PM
*

*Other Events:*


*Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales with Ryno - 09:30AM Disney Springs*
*Limited to 90 people – Sign-up form will go live on Monday 05/22/2017 at 10PM Eastern Time*
*Sign-up form = https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20th/pirates-01.cfm*
*Requires a $25 CASH donation to Give Kids the World (no credit cards and no checks please)*

*Journey into Imagination with Kathy - 10:00AM Epcot outside Journey into Imagination.  No sign-up required.*
*CityWalk with Ryno and Craig - 7:00PM out front of AMC at Universal CityWalk.  No sign-up required.*
*

Day 3 – Wednesday – 05/31/2017
Credential Distribution/Meet and Greet/Silent Auction
Location: Boardwalk Convention Center (Look for signs). This is also when/where you will get Party Credentials if you signed up for party. Make sure you bring the email we sent that shows you are confirmed for the party.
Time: 10AM – 5PM
*

*Other Events:*


*One Man’s Dream at Hollywood Studios with the Disneyland Team - 10AM - no-sign required. *
*‘A Goofy Movie’ Campfire/Chip n Dale Sing along with Ryno and the Martins - 7:30PM Meadow Recreation Area Out Door Theater Ft. Wilderness – no sign-ups required.  Space is VERY limited due to the venue.*
*Sprinkles with Teresa - 7:30PM Disney Springs No sign-up required.*
*Day 4 – Thursday – 06/01/2017
Credential Distribution/Meet and Greet/Silent Auction Ends
Location: Boardwalk Convention Center (Look for signs). This is also when/where you will get Party Credentials if you signed up for party. Make sure you bring the email we sent that shows you are confirmed for the party.
Time: 10AM – 3PM. 
Silent Auction Ends at Noon!!! Auction items can be picked up Noon to 3PM.
*

*Other Events: 

DIS 20th Anniversary Party – Epcot*
Location: Epcot
Time: 10PM – 1AM (meet at turnstiles/front gate at 9:30PM). For those who could not make it to credential distribution during the week we will have someone outside of Epcot with your credentials until 9:55PM. Make sure you bring the email we sent that shows you are confirmed for the party. Only those with official credentials will be permitted into the party.
See Below for more details!!

Day 5 – Friday – 06/02/2017
Silent Auction Item Pick-up
Location: Boardwalk Convention Center (Look for signs)
Time: 11AM – 5PM
Other Events:*


**Grand Yacht 1 - 12:00PM - 2:00PM Disney’s Grand Floridian Marina* *
*Highest Bidders Only*
*Limited to 12 people*
*Bidding Page is live now*
*Auction page = https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20th/yacht-01.cfm*
*Auction for this item ends at Midnight Eastern time Monday 5/29/2017*

*YeHaa Bob Jackson with the Martins - 7:00PM (show starts at 8:30PM) Port Orleans Riverside River Roost Lounge.  No sign-up required but space is limited due to venue.*
*
Day 6 – Saturday – 06/03/2017
It’s a Small World with Kevin and John
Location: Magic Kingdom outside of Small World
Time: 11AM
Details: Join Kevin and John for a gathering outside of Small World. Ride the ride or just hang out. Note: this is Gay Day at Disney and there will be large crowds.  Wear your red shirt!!!*

*20th Anniversary EPCOT Party
Thursday June 1st 2017 - 10PM – 1AM
Please arrive by 9:30pm to check-in (main entrance/turnstiles Epcot)*

_Tonight you'll experience Epcot® in 3D, a progressive night full of Dining, Dancing, and Discovery! This is a night where dynamic dimensions collide as the attractions of Epcot® come to life. It is an evening of celebration where you will experience three private parties in one. From the smooth chill of the Future World West, to the thrills of the Future World East, Epcot® in 3D offers a dimension for everyone!_

_In addition to music, Disney characters and food* you will enjoy endless rides on the following attractions:_

*Soarin'®
Test Track®
The Seas with Nemo and Friends®
Journey Into Imagination With Figment*
_
But that's not all!!!!!

We will end our evening with our own,_ *private IllumiNations, Reflections of Earth*!!!

*And....enjoy a special concert performance by Jodi Benson, The voice of The Little Mermaid!!!!*

_The cost to attend is $85 per person regardless of age. Theme park admission is NOT REQUIRED to attend this event as it is a private party._

You MUST BE registered for the week event in order to join us for the part.  Those already registered will receive an email on how to sign up for party.

*Party Schedule*

  9:30pm – Party Guests arrive at front gate of Epcot (that is the only way to get into party)
10:00pm – Party guests escorted inside park
10:00pm – 1:00am:  All four attractions open; Nemo, Figment, Test Track and Soarin’ – ride as many times as you like/can
10:00pm – 12:45am:  Cash Bars Open (see below)
10:00pm – 11:30pm:  Food available (see below)
11:30pm – 12:45am:  Celebration cake (see below)
11:00pm – 11:30pm: Jodi Benson performance – Fountain Stage
 Midnight – Fireworks
1:00am – Party Conclusion.  Guest can depart through International Gateway or Main Entrance at any time during evening but will not be permitted back into party once you leave.  For those that signed up/paid for the Dreams Transportation back to a Disney Resort Hotel we will be send you an email where to meet the buses as we get closer.  Buses will depart at one time after the party ends at 1AM and after all guests are on the bus.  Keep in mind your bus may go to multiple resorts along the route.

*Food - 10:00pm – 11:30pm*

In keeping with the theme (and time) of the party available food will be specialty desserts:

Donut Flambé Station - Doughnut Holes, Cinnamon, Sugar, and Whiskey Infused Cherries cooked-to-order (can be non-alcoholic as well).  Served with Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

Gelato Action Station - Petite Gelato Cookie Sandwiches to Include: Oatmeal Raisin Cookie with Almond Gelato, Sugar Cookie with Cappuccino Gelato, Chocolate Chip Cookie with Vanilla Gelato

Celebration Cakes – vanilla with strawberry filling, chocolate with buttercream icing and vanilla with buttercream icing.  Cakes will be brought out at 11:30pm to help us celebrate our anniversary in style while we watch Illuminations.

Coffee (regular and decaf), hot tea (regular and decaf), hot chocolate, ice tea (sweet and unsweet) and ice water will be available.

*Cash Bar – 6 bars will be set-up throughout party - 10:00pm – 12:45am*

Beer, Wine, Call Brand Liquor, Bottled Water (still and sparkling) and soft drinks (regular and diet) will be available for a cost set by Disney.

*UPDATE 03/01/2017*

*Registration for the 20th Anniversary of the DIS is now open!!!!!*

Please go to https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20Anniversary-signup.cfm to registration for the event.

There is a $25 per person registration fee to attend the event.  This money goes to offset some of our costs with a portion going to our overall donation to Give Kids the World.

You MUST register for the event in order to sign-up for any subsequent meets/activates we are planning – including our super-duper party on June 1st!!!!   That’s right – I said super-duper party!!!!  Think DISApalooza but on a much bigger scale.

As we finalize details of the individual meets and activities as well as our party those registered through the link above will received instructions on how to sign-up for these via email.

Again – you MUST be registered for the event to attend other activities we have planned including the party.

Sign-ups for this event will close 05/01/2017 as long as space is left. Please sign up NOW and don't delay if you want to attend.

*UPDATE 03/07/2017*

*We are now accepting items for our Auction to raise money for GKTW.*

If you are interested in donating items for our Auction during the 20th Anniversary event we have a form that will make it easier for you to submit, and us to keep track of, the items.

To donate an item please use this form - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20anniversary-auction-01.cfm

As you step through the process there will be information on where to send the item if you wish to mail it.  If you are bringing the item with you to the event we will be letting you know later where/when that can be dropped off.  We are still waiting on Disney to tell us where our convention will be for the event so unfortunately I couldn't add it to the current form at this time.

For those already registered for the event itself we will be sending you an email with some instructions that will make the auction donation process a little easier.

Thank you in advance for anything you wish to donate.  Let's try to break last years record for money raised!!!!

*UPDATE 04/13/2017*

Just announced - those attending our Party on 6/1/2017 will enjoy a special concert performance by Jodi Benson, The voice of The Little Mermaid!!!!

*UPDATE 04/26/2017*

It's official - the party will be until 1AM!!!!

*UPDATE 04/26/2017*

Just found out International Gateway will be open at the end of the event for guests staying at an Epcot resort to exit the park.

I don't know if it will only be open at the very end of the event or if people can leave early - still getting those details - but I am being told that those wanting to use that exit will be escorted by a Cast Member so you won't be able to go on your own.

*UPDATE 05/02/2017*
*
Information on Transportation after the Party*
(This information has also been sent to everyone who is currently registered for the party)

Since there will not be any Disney transportation running after the DIS 20th Anniversary EPCOT Party on June 1st 2017 we have arranged transportation for those who might need it. The party ends at 1AM on Friday June 2nd 2017 and we will have buses leaving from the front entrance of EPCOT to bring guests back to a Walt Disney World Resort Hotel (including the Swan and/or Dolphin) after the party ends. The cost is $10 per person and is non-refundable.

We are NOT providing transportation to EPCOT prior to the party, you will need to get there on your own before the party. We ask that you arrive at the front entrance of the park no later than 9:30PM on June 1st 2017.

Buses will only be available after the party ends at 1AM, there will be no transportation provided by us prior to the end of the party. If you feel you might want to leave earlier than 1AM then using our transportation may not be for you.  Buses may go to multiple resorts after the party depending on how many guests have signed up for transportation and at each of the resort hotels. We will not know what bus you will be on or how many stops it will make before it arrives at your resort hotel.

You do not have to take our bus to get back to your hotel. You can drive yourself (parking will be available at EPCOT), take a cab or Uber after the party (you would have to make those arrangements on your own) or for those staying at an EPCOT area resort hotel the International Gateway Exit will be open after the party. Keep in mind that the boats WILL NOT be running after the party so you will need to walk to your resort hotel if you choose to use the International Gateway Exit.

If you are interested in using our transportation after the party please go to this page to sign-up - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20anniversary-transportation-01.cfm

You will need your ID Number and email address to start the sign-up process for transportation.  These are the same ones you used to sign up for the party.

*UPDATE 05/14/2017*

Location and time of credential distribution and silent auction added to schedule above.

I have also added the schedule for the party as well as food details.

*UPDATE 05/22/2017*

Additional event info added above.

*UPDATE 05/25/2017*

*Sent to all registrants via email.*

I just wanted you to know how we will be handling credential distribution for our event.

If you haven’t already seen it, here is the schedule of where/when credentials will be distributed: 

Monday – 05/29/2017
Location: Boardwalk Convention Center (Look for signs). This is also when/where you will get Party Credentials if you signed up for party. Make sure you bring the email we sent that shows you are confirmed for the party.
Time: 10AM – 5PM 

Tuesday – 05/30/2017
Location: Boardwalk Convention Center (Look for signs). This is also when/where you will get Party Credentials if you signed up for party. Make sure you bring the email we sent that shows you are confirmed for the party.
Time: 10AM – 5PM 

Wednesday – 05/31/2017
Location: Boardwalk Convention Center (Look for signs). This is also when/where you will get Party Credentials if you signed up for party. Make sure you bring the email we sent that shows you are confirmed for the party.
Time: 10AM – 5PM 

Thursday – 06/01/2017
Location: Boardwalk Convention Center (Look for signs). This is also when/where you will get Party Credentials if you signed up for party. Make sure you bring the email we sent that shows you are confirmed for the party.
Time: 10AM – 3PM.

You DO NOT have to have everyone in your party present to pick up the credentials.  We prefer it be the lead name on the registration but anyone in your party can get the credentials for your entire party as long that they have a picture ID.  You will be asked to sign for your credentials so we can keep track for who picked them up. 

We ask that you try to get your credentials before you attend any of the meets.

As mentioned above this is also when you will also be given your credentials for the ECPOT party on Thursday night if you signed up for that.  Please bring the email that shows you were confirmed for the party when you come to pick up your credentials.

If you have registered for the EPCOT party on Thursday night and you are unable to pick up your credentials Monday thru Thursday during the day we will have someone outside of the main gate of EPCOT to distribute those credentials.  Please, please, please arrive by 9:30PM so that we can get you your credentials and still have time to for us to enter and enjoy the party.  No one will be available after 10PM that night to give you your credentials.  If you do pick up your party credentials at ECPOT before the party starts make sure you bring a picture ID and the email that shows you were confirmed for the party.  

You must have credentials to enter the party and these will be checked by Disney Cast Members.

*UPDATE 05/28/2017*

DIS 20th Anniversary Auction is now available to preview.
- Download the Handbid App
- Register (follow the directions on the app)
- Search for DIS 20th Anniversary

Or you  go here https://www.handbid.com/auctions/dis-20th-anniversary-event/

Bidding starts tomorrow.  If you want to bid you will need to enter credit card information.
.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Thank you for the heads up, John. It's on my calendar.


----------



## disneysteve

Thanks, John. I hope we can make it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Thank you John.  Making a note on my calendar for those dates.  

Just a note for folks considering a trip during this event.  It somewhat overlaps the annual Gay Days events at WDW.  Typically Gay Days focuses on the MK on the first Saturday of June, which is the 3rd in 2017.  This adds to the crowd levels during that time of year so plan on making your hotel reservations as soon as John opens up bookings!!!


----------



## disneysteve

OKW Lover said:


> Just a note for folks considering a trip during this event.  It somewhat overlaps the annual Gay Days events at WDW.


Oh no! You mean if we come to the DIS event, there's a chance we might see gay people? Oh, wait a sec. Never mind.


----------



## Willow1213

Thanks John! We normally travel to the world that week, but have been extremely hesitant to book 2017. Now I just have to go back to convincing my husband that we HAVE to meet the podcast crew and celebrate 20 years of the DIS


----------



## easyd

The DIS is planning an event for my birthday! (June 3) YAY! I'll be there!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Thanks for the heads up.  I'm looking forward to it.  That's quite the achievement!  I remember lurking around in those early yrs when I should have been studying in college.  Dang, time flies.


----------



## wayneg

Would love to be there but we have already booked a vacation in Turkey late May/early June.


----------



## sweetpeama

How exciting hope that I can come all I need is money, an extra adult or two  to travel with since no way can my DH take the time off with the days we already need for other obligations. That way I have help with the kids and can enjoy some of the visiting more. ( wonders if either set of grandparents would love to go). and then to start getting plane tickets and everything else lined up. 
Having played around with the flight times out of my area I have a general idea of the ones that will work ( no 45-60 minute mad dash from one end of SLC airport to the other due to the chances of the plane that flies 90% of home airport to there and where it lands and it gets in early enough to have DME handle luggage. On the way back no short layover and no 7 am hour flights-no one should have a knock on the door from Bell Services early enough for that and there is some nice times in the 2 pm and 5 pm hours) 
So everyone send some pixie dust my way because it has been 6 years 323 days since we got home from our vacation and by then it would be 7 years 115 days. We had planned to go back and were on track financially to be able to do so in 3 years from when we left but finding out our youngest had multiple special needs wiped out our savings and reduced our paying off debts to a the minimums each month plus we ended up with some additional debt when savings ran out for needed therapies not covered by insurance so have been paying that off as well. My parents had taken the entire family in order to have a late celebration of their 60th birthdays and 40th wedding anniversary on what was a memorable trip including the first time my then 27.5 month old special needs daughter spontaneously used ASL with someone outside of family when she handed Minnie her autograph book and signed please.


----------



## zulemara

I'll be there because I'm a local again! wwoo hoo!!


----------



## jenn4kids

How am I just realizing me and the DIS have the SAME birthday, June 1st.  Although very different years. (1970 vs 1997).


----------



## NeuroCindy

I've been putting away money for this since last summer.  Hopefully I'll have my dissertation defended and can attend as Dr. Cindy


----------



## chirurgeon

I guess I'll be doing a long weekend. Can't miss my long Disneyland Christmas trip.


----------



## Jobie

Hopefully I will be able to go to this!


----------



## bamacmac

Can't wait...I know whatever you all plan will be so fun!


----------



## wilkeliza

Thanks for the heads up. Sadly we probably won't be able to make it. Darn 2 week European cruise just keeps getting in the way of other things.


----------



## TWYLA CATS

Thank you.


----------



## pjweaver

Just what I needed, another reason to go to WDW.


----------



## NeuroCindy

pjweaver said:


> Just what I needed, another reason to go to WDW.



You don't have to follow me everywhere I go...


----------



## Accident

*crosses fingers* that the weather was like last year and it's the second week of june that the humidity shows up.


----------



## MaryJos_Daughter

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Thank you for the heads up, John. It's on my calendar.


right there with you :3


----------



## OKW Lover

MaryJos_Daughter said:


> right there with you :3


Yay, Kelly is on the DIS!!!!


----------



## disneysteve

MaryJos_Daughter said:


> right there with you :3


Hi Kelly!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

MaryJos_Daughter said:


> right there with you :3


Welcome.  Hope you'll like it here.  Your Mom is awesome!


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> Welcome.  Hope you'll like it here.  Your Mom is awesome!


Kelly is awesome, too. I had the pleasure of meeting both her and her mom on the cruise recently.


----------



## disneysteve

Unfortunately, we're not likely to attend this because we have a vacation planned to Phoenix and the Grand Canyon the following week and those dates are fixed due to a convention. If I can possibly swing it, I would have us fly to Orlando, do the DIS event, then fly to Phoenix from there but realistically I don't think that will be possible in terms of vacation time or finances.


----------



## MaryJos_Daughter

OKW Lover said:


> Yay, Kelly is on the DIS!!!!





SorcererHeidi said:


> Welcome.  Hope you'll like it here.  Your Mom is awesome!





disneysteve said:


> Kelly is awesome, too. I had the pleasure of meeting both her and her mom on the cruise recently.



Yeah! Thanks guys! I've actually been on the DIS since '05 lurking around. This is my 3rd name (Tigger*Gal and Mana-Chan were my other 2). Lol. I think I'll stick with this one :3 I came up with it while on the cruise


----------



## Halloweenqueen

How awesome to celebrate the anniversary!  We have never missed a Disapalooza and had already started with December 2017 plans!  (You know what they say about making plans  ). Guess my family will have to decide if WDW in still a go without Disapalooza.  Love WDW during the holidays, usually terrific weather, MVMCP, and Pandora to look forward to!  Everyone who plans to go should make ADRs soon since those dates have been out for awhile.  I would have to look the new dates!  Thanks, John and the Dis crew!


Well, just brought up the new dates to my family and they reminded me that my daughter graduates during that time!   Well darn it!  Looks like I will be enjoying the celebration from Washington State.  Hope everyone has a blast!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update in first post - info on new discounts released for dates during our event


----------



## ninecrayons

Oh hooray! I didn't know things had been announced-ish yet. June 1st is a "post-school day" for us, usually a day to get your grades together and such. If something ends of happening in the evening or on the weekend, it would be great to attend, but if it's during the day then probably no go.


----------



## javaman

And the fun begins, planning my next Disney vacation


----------



## gmboy95

ugh....booked for 6/14-6/21....oh well, I look forward to all the reports from the event


----------



## KingLlama

Will there be snacks?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

KingLlama said:


> Will there be snacks?



Yes - but none you like.....


----------



## OKW Lover

Will tipping be allowed?


----------



## Capwkidd

I plan on going, I hope the heat and humidity is low that 1st week of June! Too bad the weather in FL not as good as here!

I just wish Dreams could get discounts for the better resorts at Universal !

BTW, I was on the cruise just recently, first cruise ever!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

OKW Lover said:


> Will tipping be allowed?


Yes, and the tip is........don't eat the snacks.  Pass it on.  <wink>


----------



## Capwkidd

SorcererHeidi said:


> Yes, and the tip is........don't eat the snacks.  Pass it on.  <wink>


 Please explain this inside joke about snacks


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Capwkidd said:


> Please explain this inside joke about snacks


Since I'm not on the inside, I don't know, or even know if there IS a joke, or an inside, but I thought I MADE a joke.  Sorry if you felt it fell flat.  Does that help?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ninecrayons said:


> Oh hooray! I didn't know things had been announced-ish yet. June 1st is a "post-school day" for us, usually a day to get your grades together and such. If something ends of happening in the evening or on the weekend, it would be great to attend, but if it's during the day then probably no go.



I'm in a similar boat. It's the end of the school year for schools in NY, NJ, and PA; most get out a week or so after. The 1st is also on a Thursday. I'm not sure I'll be making this one which would be a shame being that I've attended all of the DISapalooza events as well as the podcast anniversary event. We can't do everything though. I'm sure those that can join in on the fun will have a blast!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'm in a similar boat. It's the end of the school year for schools in NY, NJ, and PA; most get out a week or so after. The 1st is also on a Thursday. I'm not sure I'll be making this one which would be a shame being that I've attended all of the DISapalooza events as well as the podcast anniversary event. We can't do everything though. I'm sure those that can join in on the fun will have a blast!



We are in NY and have school basically until the end of June - so unless this is a quickie weekend or something we won't be able to go ... darn the DIS and not planning around my schedule in 2016 when they started the boards 20 years ago!!!!!!


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> darn the DIS and not planning around my schedule in 2016 when they started the boards 20 years ago!!!!!!


I said the same thing in July when we were sweating the life out of us at the Mega Meet (except for when we went to Trader Sam's and were getting hypothermia).


----------



## KingLlama

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - but none you like.....



If you ever saw me, you'd know that no such snack exists.


----------



## pjweaver

I wish I had thought of this for last year, but it only take a group of six or more to take over Atlantic Dance Hall.


----------



## ShesAPirate

I'm in. Can't wait!


----------



## met19

Its on my calendar.....


----------



## Disneylvr

I am so excited about this event which just happens to be during my next scheduled trip to WDW!  I have been with the DIS since nearly the beginning in 1997.  I well remember the server crash of 1999!  Can't wait to hear more about the events being planned.  My room is booked (thank you Tammy at Dreams!)


----------



## Ravens girl

I just sent an email off to my Dreams Unlimited agent. Let the planning begin!


----------



## pooh'smate

I am going to try my best to make it.


----------



## NeuroCindy

I'm trying to decide if I should skew my days more before it (like the 28-2nd) or after it (31st-4th).


----------



## dsnyfan608

Looking forward to hearing more details. Never been to a meet before.


----------



## bartleyosu

I am so excited!  I can never go in December due to school, but our last day is May 30.  I really enjoyed the Megameet and can't wait to go this year.  I already booked hotel just in case but hope they get the great rates they had last year at Beach Club.


----------



## itbesjaime

My mom and I were planning a trip in the middle of May to celebrate by 24th birthday. I have a strange feeling that it will be pushed back so we can attend this! So excited. 

June marks our year anniversary of watching DIS Unplugged on YouTube, too. SO EXCITED.


----------



## Jobie

Anybody else keep coming back daily, just hoping there would be an update? LOL


----------



## Accident

Just wanted to throw this out there, I would happily pay a little more than normal if you can get pandora for an evening during this week...


----------



## Spanky

I am so excited to be able to attend this event. I have so enjoyed all aspects of the DIS. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## rteetz

I'd really love to come but Marathon Weekend 2018 is a priority.


----------



## schrammalot

Depending on price, I might be able to come down! It's a Jewish holiday and I have off the 31st and 1st. Woo!


----------



## Lesverts

I was originally going to be going to WDW May 5 to 14, but the flight prices and other issues kept me looking. The passholder discounts plus better flight times at better prices mean that May 26 to June 4 are now my dates.

So..... I guess I'll be the one starting a thread titled; made a fool out of myself when I met ________


----------



## Mommy a Deux

First I have to see if I can make it work, then I have to work on not being so painfully shy that I can't talk to anyone like I was at the Megameet.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Mommy a Deux said:


> First I have to see if I can make it work, then I have to work on not being so painfully shy that I can't talk to anyone like I was at the Megameet.


   If I make it you can talk to me! I feel like everyone else has known each other for ages!


----------



## Ravens girl

Anyone who has Marie as her avatar I'd love to talk with.


----------



## Mommy a Deux

Ravens girl said:


> Anyone who has Marie as her avatar I'd love to talk with.


Aww, thanks.


----------



## Anitsirk24

Mommy a Deux said:


> Aww, thanks.



I'd be just like you...too shy and introverted to talk to anyone.  Maybe if I can go, we can hang out


----------



## suomyno

I am also in the shy/introverted camp... If my partner and I decide we have the right combination of money and time, we can hang out with similarly introverted people.


Anitsirk24 said:


> I'd be just like you...too shy and introverted to talk to anyone.  Maybe if I can go, we can hang out


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

I'd be interested in attending. I have June 3-10 off and was headed down to WDW anyways. It would mean leaving a day or two earlier. Cant wait for more info.


----------



## pjweaver

For any/all first timers and introverts, I was you when I went to last years 10th anniversary of the podcast. Everyone I met was more than friendly. We said hi to all the podcasters but didn't want to hold them up too much; Even so we had great chats. 

If they have any events that interest you I'd tell you to sign up early, they were great fun and total stranger became instant friends. If nothing else, we are all Disney fans so you already have common ground.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Looks like more of the DL Podcast Team will be in 'da house!  

We've got a Treehouse booked for the week!  Looking forward to hanging with all of our bi-coastal DIS friends!


----------



## Mommy a Deux

suomyno said:


> I am also in the shy/introverted camp... If my partner and I decide we have the right combination of money and time, we can hang out with similarly introverted people.


We will start a new side group, I love Disney, but don't like people. You qualify by using phrases like, it's just too peopley out right now.


----------



## MarieLightning

This is smack dab in the middle of our trip, so we'll be super excited to be there!

Can't wait til everything is finalized. In the meantime, I'll just join the ranks of everyone who's stalking this thread on a daily basis


----------



## Willow1213

Finally got the go ahead from my husband to book! Woohoo! Finding good resort availability, even this close. I'm kinda surprised by that. Any word on room blocks from the dis team?


----------



## OKW Lover

Willow1213 said:


> Any word on room blocks from the dis team?


No word from @WebmasterJohn yet.  He updates the first post with any new info so keep an eye on this thread.  In the mean time you might want to go ahead and book a room using any discounts available to you (see 1st post) just to be sure you have a place.  If you do that though, make sure you know the cancelation/payment policy.


----------



## Willow1213

We actually went head and snagged rented DVC points at a great price. I can't wait for more details on events!


----------



## ERmickeyRN

Cant wait! Had a great time at the Podcast 10th anniversary meet! Already booked my DVC and got my airline tickets yesterday.


----------



## Walt's10thOldManZach

Exciting!! I can't wait for tomorrow to learn more and book.  The Dis!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update in first post with link to get pricing for 20th Anniversary rooms.

Please note the hours for that department at Disney are:

Monday - Friday: 8:30am - 6:00pm Eastern Time
Saturday - Sunday: 8:30am to 5:00pm Eastern Time


----------



## Karenann

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update in first post with link to get pricing for 20th Anniversary rooms.
> 
> Please note the hours for that department at Disney are:
> 
> Monday - Friday: 8:30am - 6:00pm Eastern Time
> Saturday - Sunday: 8:30am to 5:00pm Eastern Time


I maybe  not understanding this but  how do you get this reservation?


----------



## MarieLightning

Karenann said:


> I maybe not understanding this but how do you get this reservation?



First step is to get a quote, using the link at the bottom of the first post in the thread.

Once you have the page up with a quote, it'll mention (below the price quoted) some of the booking information. There is a Group Number and Group Name.

You have to book by calling the Disney Group Department (phone number is also on that same page), and once you give them that Group Number, they should be able to pull up the group space, let you know what's still available and proceed with the booking.


----------



## javaman

Looks like some really good deals! thanks for hooking us up John. looking forward to the meet.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Just wanted to say I thought the anniversary logo looks great so thumbs up to whoever designed it.

   What about the Group name and number??  It says "Disunplugged 10 Year Anniversary Event." I am guessing you just reused the group account from last year?  Will they know what I am talking about?

  I plan just to say..."I'm with John"


----------



## shawndearing

I can't wait, already planned(booked) during this time with the family
Hoping to modify our reservations to take advantage of the great deals on rooms.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

disneyland_is_magic said:


> What about the Group name and number??



When you get to the second/quote page the group number and group name are bolded - along with the number to call.


----------



## Johnnie Graham

i haven't been able to find the link for booking can someone help me?   Thnaks


----------



## kjpotter

The link is on the first post of the thread.  Near the bottom


----------



## MemphisMickey

If you printed out a quote form and it says 10th anniversary event that is wrong group.  I printed out form last night and that is what it said and when I called this morning they couldn't find the group.  So I went back to site and got another quote  and this time I got information for DIS 20 year anniversary.  I called back and they found the group.  Strange as I actually got the same cast member from earlier.  She was glad the mystery was solved.
Just got booked for Pop Century.    Be sure you have the price from the quote as the price the cast member came back with was not correct.  It pulled regular rack rates. She made the adjustment and got it corrected.

Karen


----------



## Karenann

MarieLightning said:


> First step is to get a quote, using the link at the bottom of the first post in the thread.
> 
> Once you have the page up with a quote, it'll mention (below the price quoted) some of the booking information. There is a Group Number and Group Name.
> 
> You have to book by calling the Disney Group Department (phone number is also on that same page), and once you give them that Group Number, they should be able to pull up the group space, let you know what's still available and proceed with the booking.


Thanks so much MarieLighting,  this was very helpful.   Excited to report Reservations are made!!! Karen


----------



## javaman

MemphisMickey said:


> If you printed out a quote form and it says 10th anniversary event that is wrong group.  I printed out form last night and that is what it said and when I called this morning they couldn't find the group.  So I went back to site and got another quote  and this time I got information for DIS 20 year anniversary.  I called back and they found the group.  Strange as I actually got the same cast member from earlier.  She was glad the mystery was solved.
> Just got booked for Pop Century.    Be sure you have the price from the quote as the price the cast member came back with was not correct.  It pulled regular rack rates. She made the adjustment and got it corrected.
> 
> Karen


I had the same problem but as you mentioned it is fixed now.


----------



## Karenann

WebmasterJohn said:


> When you get to the second/quote page the group number and group name are bolded - along with the number to call.


Very Excited to report...  Reservations are made!!!  Happy Birthday to me!!! ( yes, today is my birthday!!!)


----------



## javaman

Karenann said:


> Very Excited to report...  Reservations are made!!!  Happy Birthday to me!!! ( yes, today is my birthday!!!)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Enorto1

The group rate is really good! I just compared it with my passholder discount and its a great savings to book with the group. I have a timeshare at Wyndham Bonnet Creek so I would probably stay there for the majority but also work in a Disney resort stay since the event is more than a week long.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

MemphisMickey said:


> If you printed out a quote form and it says 10th anniversary event that is wrong group. I printed out form last night and that is what it said and when I called this morning they couldn't find the group.


  Ah! I knew I wasn't crazy, I experienced the same thing. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Karenann

javaman said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thankyou so much!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Karenann said:


> Thankyou so much!!!!


Hope it's a great year.  

Sure wish I could join you all at the anniversary!  I will be watching (semi jealously) from the sidelines.


----------



## PixieLily

A lot of wonderful things to celebrate. Twenty years. That is a heck of an accomplishment!


----------



## William Ades

disneysteve said:


> Oh no! You mean if we come to the DIS event, there's a chance we might see gay people? Oh, wait a sec. Never mind.


Lol, OKW Lover must not know very much about the folks from/at the DIS...


----------



## SorcererHeidi

William Ades said:


> Lol, OKW Lover must not know very much about the folks from/at the DIS...


I'll let him answer for himself, but he knows some of them VERY well.  He also has a GREAT sense of humor, as this was a joke.


----------



## William Ades

You guys were right when you mentioned it during the episode yesterday, those prices are fantastic!! Too bad we are already booked and planned for the 2nd week of June this year. We use DVC points anyway, so it wouldn't have changed anything. Anyone who would like to go, should definitely take advantage of those rates though. You won't find them any other time!!


----------



## William Ades

SorcererHeidi said:


> I'll let him answer for himself, but he knows some of them VERY well.  He also has a GREAT sense of humor, as this was a joke.


Ahh, I see.


----------



## OKW Lover

William Ades said:


> Lol, OKW Lover must not know very much about the folks from/at the DIS...


As others have noted, yes I know several (almost all) of the podcasters pretty well.  My comment (and those of @disneysteve) were very much tongue in cheek.


----------



## shopn24seven

Will 6/1/17, be the only day for festivities, or will it include the weekend?


----------



## bartleyosu

I think I am missing something.  When I did GF for 4 nights, I divided rate by 4 and it came 40.00 more than AP,  Do you think it is a special room in higher category?


----------



## shawndearing

I got out reservations and it was a nice savings over my already good price for Kathy Werling from Dreams Unlimited.
I hoping to meet fellow fans of the DIS


----------



## bweagle

My stay is longer than the dates listed for group rate.  We are arriving before the first date and leaving after the final date.  Does that mean to take advantage of these rates,  I'd have to book three separate ressies?  One for our first few days, then the anniversary rate, then a 3rd for our final 2 days?


----------



## shopn24seven

I thought the rates were "passout good"


----------



## dina444444

bweagle said:


> My stay is longer than the dates listed for group rate.  We are arriving before the first date and leaving after the final date.  Does that mean to take advantage of these rates,  I'd have to book three separate ressies?  One for our first few days, then the anniversary rate, then a 3rd for our final 2 days?


I know for the 10th anniversary you could book dates before or after the dates in the bracket so long as some of your nights fell into the dates bracket.


----------



## bamacmac

bartleyosu said:


> I think I am missing something.  When I did GF for 4 nights, I divided rate by 4 and it came 40.00 more than AP,  Do you think it is a special room in higher category?


I wondered about that too...it must be a really good room category?? Hopefully??


----------



## nolanboys

I'm so excited to go to my first DIS meet! Just a word of warning - I called and booked at POFQ and they gave me a more expensive rate than quoted on the Dreams Unlimited link. He told me they had the wrong prices listed. I booked and was going to let Dreams know. I decided to call back, and a lovely CM apologized and rectified the price difference. The first CM I talked to did not apply a discount. So make sure Disney quotes you the same room rate that the link shows you.


----------



## boundfordisney

nolanboys said:


> I'm so excited to go to my first DIS meet! Just a word of warning - I called and booked at POFQ and they gave me a more expensive rate than quoted on the Dreams Unlimited link. He told me they had the wrong prices listed. I booked and was going to let Dreams know. I decided to call back, and a lovely CM apologized and rectified the price difference. The first CM I talked to did not apply a discount. So make sure Disney quotes you the same room rate that the link shows you.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Booked Wilderness Lodge.  Rates were quite good, especially as there were no AP discounts available.


----------



## boundfordisney

we booked and  had an issue with the price I was 1st given  over 200 more then quoted , so I called back and they adjusted the amount  not sure what happened  but we are good to go now   so  arriving may 29 to June 3rd  !   First dismeet  and so looking forward to this    hadnt planned for this trip as we have booked for Sept    so now get to do 2 trips   thanks  guys lol


----------



## boundfordisney

not sure what happened to my post  but  we had problems with quote as well but got fixed so all good


----------



## Accident

@WebmasterJohn I know you won't announce what the june 1 activity will be.   so I can request the proper time off work are you attempting to get a daytime or evening event?   Trying to minimize my time off work so if it's daytime I don't want to put in for june 2nd.    Also if it's nighttime, I'm thinking of doing a 1 night stay which I want to book soon as well.


----------



## bamacmac

bartleyosu said:


> I think I am missing something.  When I did GF for 4 nights, I divided rate by 4 and it came 40.00 more than AP,  Do you think it is a special room in higher category?


Did you figure anything out? Even the current "fun in the sun" promotion is showing a little bit lower rates for GF and BW. The AP rates are even lower than that. So I'm confused.


----------



## Cousin Orville

bamacmac said:


> Did you figure anything out? Even the current "fun in the sun" promotion is showing a little bit lower rates for GF and BW. The AP rates are even lower than that. So I'm confused.



Interesting.  The fun in the sun promo was higher at WL.


----------



## bamacmac

Cousin Orville said:


> Interesting.  The fun in the sun promo was higher at WL.



Right. I was hoping to do a split stay between WL and GF. But now I'm not sure. With the fun in the sun promo, a WL deluxe studio villa is $60 more than the group rate....so I wonder what room category the WL group rate is in. I'll have to call and ask about that.


----------



## OKW Lover

Wondering if either deal is inclusive of taxes


----------



## dina444444

OKW Lover said:


> Wondering if either deal is inclusive of taxes


The quotes on the Dreams page includes tax.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

bartleyosu said:


> When I did GF for 4 nights, I divided rate by 4 and it came 40.00 more than AP, Do you think it is a special room in higher category?



The room category in our contract says 'standard room'.

Our groups rates are definitely better than rack but there is nothing that says they will be better than an already available discount.  If your AP rate is better by all means book that.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

boundfordisney said:


> we booked and had an issue with the price I was 1st given over 200 more then quoted



I just think you may be getting a cast member that hasn't been made aware of our group.

If you don't get the price on our site ask to speak with a supervisor; I'm confident they will be aware of our group.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Accident said:


> WebmasterJohn I know you won't announce what the june 1 activity will be. so I can request the proper time off work are you attempting to get a daytime or evening event? Trying to minimize my time off work so if it's daytime I don't want to put in for june 2nd. Also if it's nighttime, I'm thinking of doing a 1 night stay which I want to book soon as well.



Just no details to share yet.

Not trying to be cute or tricky I just have nothing worth even mentioning.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

bamacmac said:


> Even the current "fun in the sun" promotion is showing a little bit lower rates for GF and BW. The AP rates are even lower than that. So I'm confused.



Again - our rates are better than rack but not necessarily better than any current promotion.

Keep in mind promotions are also based on availability.

My advise - book the best rate you can find.


----------



## bamacmac

WebmasterJohn said:


> The room category in our contract says 'standard room'.
> 
> Our groups rates are definitely better than rack but there is nothing that says they will be better than an already available discount.  If your AP rate is better by all means book that.



Thanks for this info John!


----------



## bamacmac

WebmasterJohn said:


> Again - our rates are better than rack but not necessarily better than any current promotion.
> 
> Keep in mind promotions are also based on availability.
> 
> My advise - book the best rate you can find.


Ah understand! Thank you!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Keep in mind the Wilderness Lodge will be undergoing construction during the dates of our group - I don't want anyone to be surprised by this when they check in.


----------



## Jetku

Booked Pop for 27-29. I know it's before the anniversary, but my wife is a teacher and can't take off, so we are flying in for a 3 day weekend.

Please schedule some events for that weekend.  I'd love to participate.

40% off rack rate for POP is awesome. Much better than I could expect from any other promotion.

John (WebmasterJohn) - I hope Dreams schedules more of these exclusive group rates throughout the year. I don't "need" a travel agent but would love to use you guys more often. I go with the cheapest agency rate I can find as I don't use any other services that TAs offer, so I unfortunately usually book with another agency.


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> Booked Pop for 27-29. I know it's before the anniversary, but my wife is a teacher and can't take off, so we are flying in for a 3 day weekend.
> 
> Please schedule some events for that weekend.  I'd love to participate.
> 
> 40% off rack rate for POP is awesome. Much better than I could expect from any other promotion.
> 
> John (WebmasterJohn) - I hope Dreams schedules more of these exclusive group rates throughout the year. I don't "need" a travel agent but would love to use you guys more often. I go with the cheapest agency rate I can find as I don't use any other services that TAs offer, so I unfortunately usually book with another agency.


Usually group rates are only for when the Dis/dreams/disunplugged has events in the area. Group rates aren't booked through dreams themselves but rather Disney group travel so that's why I wouldn't think dreams would do group rates when they don't have an event.


----------



## Accident

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just no details to share yet.
> 
> Not trying to be cute or tricky I just have nothing worth even mentioning.



I didn't expect much but I appreciate your reply.    Let me ask this another way, is there any plans to schedule other things the day after or is June 1 going to be the conclusion of the anniversary event?


----------



## NeuroCindy

Accident said:


> I didn't expect much but I appreciate your reply.    Let me ask this another way, is there any plans to schedule other things the day after or is June 1 going to be the conclusion of the anniversary event?



That's what I was trying to decide.  I have a limited number of days I can be there.  I wish I knew if the 1st was going to be the start, middle, or end of events. :/


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Usually group rates are only for when the Dis/dreams/disunplugged has events in the area. Group rates aren't booked through dreams themselves but rather Disney group travel so that's why I wouldn't think dreams would do group rates when they don't have an event.


Sorry Ryan but this seems to me to be kind of circular logic.  If it would bring more clients to Dreams, why wouldn't they do group rates even if there isn't an event?


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Sorry Ryan but this seems to me to be kind of circular logic.  If it would bring more clients to Dreams, why wouldn't they do group rates even if there isn't an event?


But do they make money off the group rates since they aren't actually booking them? Isn't it booked through Disney group travel not dreams? I feel like this would hurt their income but I might be off.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> But do they make money off the group rates since they aren't actually booking them? Isn't it booked through Disney group travel not dreams? I feel like this would hurt their income but I might be off.



I certainly an unsure of the business model behind it, but the other agency with similar group rates handles the making of reservations with the Disney groups team.


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm assuming they do make some money off group rates but I'm not familiar with either Disney or Dreams actual business practices.


----------



## Prissyms

Well HOT DOG!!!! WE WILL BE THERE!!! I'm super excited because this will be our first DIS event!!!! I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Princess.Rachel

We are officially booked! First time back to WDW in 6 years and first DIS event!


----------



## global-mouse

I am in shock!  I never look at the dates of these things since we live in Australia and only get to visit WDW every 2 years and dates are always dependent on my work. We booked to be at WDW for 2 weeks, and includes these dates!!!  We are so excited to meet the team as I am obsessed with DIS Unplugged, the Daily Fix and all the other great things you do.  Keeps us connected to Disney, and you all have become family (at least it seems that way.). Looking forward and very excited for our trip in May/June.


----------



## LuvEeyore

Sooooooo happy!!  We are booked now at Pop for 5/29-6/3  for the event.  My goddaughter is going with us.  She went to the last DISapalooza at Diagon Alley and when I asked her if we wanted to go she said YESSSSSsssss!!  Now waiting to hear what the event will be and to start planning.  Morgan and I have decided on annual passes for us and a park hopper for Mom.


----------



## Hammill9508

booked, actually came out to be a few dollars cheaper then the calculator said !!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just received our first report of how the rooms are booking and we are almost sold out of some nights/dates already!!!!

I will ask for an increase in our room block but if you are on-the-fence about this I strongly suggest you get your room now - I wouldn't want anyone to get shut-out.


----------



## bamacmac

Wow that's awesome!

I just booked at Wilderness Lodge...can't wait!


----------



## KingLlama

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just have nothing worth even mentioning.



Story of my life.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

It's so exciting to see people are booking and are coming to the DIS Meet!  Welcome to all of you newbies!!!

Also, for those of you who are hesitant about meeting people, this is the perfect event to kind of branch out. You never know the next new friend you'll make, and if you find that you're not a good fit after all, there is another person, or two, or three, or ... that you can meet.  The DIS offers a great venue to meet the Orlando team and to get to know other DISers that have this fondness for Disney in common.


----------



## gberg

I'm in!  Just booked May 27 to June 2 at Pop Century.  I'm not completely new to DIS events, I've done 2 DIS exclusive ABD BSM trips, but this will be my first one of this kind.  I seem to be hitting the important milestones too.  60th anniversary of DL and now the DIS 20th anniversary!


----------



## bfost87

Looking forward to hearing some more info on the events!


----------



## PixieLily

"We are so excited to meet the team as I am obsessed with DIS Unplugged, the Daily Fix and all the other great things you do. Keeps us connected to Disney, and you all have become family (at least it seems that way.)"
            So true global-mouse!


----------



## Suzerella

Just booked two nights at POR for the celebration!


----------



## RnbwSktles

I plan to book after work since that's the first opportunity I will have to call. I have never done a DIS event and I am looking forward to it! Not sure yet if I will be solo or if my brother will be joining in.


----------



## LaDonna Wotell

So excited! Just booked our trip to come celebrate with everyone. Can't wait.


----------



## bartleyosu

I am excited but I need to know what dates events are.  I am booked 5/31 to 6/6 now, but if there are things before that, I want to change.  I hope dates are released soon for events.


----------



## rlduvall

bartleyosu said:


> I am excited but I need to know what dates events are.  I am booked 5/31 to 6/6 now, but if there are things before that, I want to change.  I hope dates are released soon for events.



On the most recent podcast, Pete mentioned that the events/meets will occur between May 29 - June 2 with the big 'event' on the actual anniversary date of June 1st. But that's all the info they have at this time as they are working on putting together some stuff.  Also, on an earlier podcast, Kevin stated he and John would be attending MK on June 3rd in celebration of Gay Days - the 'official' park that day for that annual event - and everyone was invited to join them.  Hope this helps!!!


----------



## WhoFramedRogerRabbit

Just booked for the 29th to the 4th! SO excited, this will be a solo trip so I'm very excited to meet some new people! I've been reading the boards for years and I'm finally deciding to create an account! Not sure what took me so long!


----------



## boundfordisney

We are booked for May 29th to June 3rd   changed our reservation from movies resort to por  will be a 1st staying at this resort for me,,, have only  stayed at caribbean beach  as far as moderates go! Im sure I will love it there to!  So looking forward to all the events!


----------



## janner

For years I have been saving various items of theme park merchandise to sell on eBay someday.  Now that I am aware of the auction, I'd be happy to send those items to help you raise money for Give Kids The World.  If one of you DIS folks could point me in the right direction (to the auction coordinator or other DIS staffer) so I can follow up with a list of the items I have, to see whether they are suitable for this occasion, I'd be most grateful.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

janner said:


> For years I have been saving various items of theme park merchandise to sell on eBay someday.  Now that I am aware of the auction, I'd be happy to send those items to help you raise money for Give Kids The World.  If one of you DIS folks could point me in the right direction (to the auction coordinator or other DIS staffer) so I can follow up with a list of the items I have, to see whether they are suitable for this occasion, I'd be most grateful.


@janner, I'm tapping @newmouse2008  and @safetymom (Teresa and Kathy) for you, since they were the ones that did a great job with the auction last year.  Very generous of you, and it's for a GREAT cause!!


----------



## KC Mouse

We just booked for our first ever DIS meet!  We are so excited, 28th to the 4th at POR!  We have stayed at the Carribean, AS Sports, Coranado, French Quarter and Saratoga but never at POR!  French Quarter was by far our favorite.  Here are a few thoughts running rampant in our house.
1. I hope there are some DISers from the Kansas City area, it's so difficult to find like minded Disney adicts.
2.  Are there any events announced yet?
3. We can't wait to see the crew in person.  This Podcast might have saved my sanity recently, I'm hoping that I can express how much it has helped me.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

janner said:


> For years I have been saving various items of theme park merchandise to sell on eBay someday. Now that I am aware of the auction, I'd be happy to send those items to help you raise money for Give Kids The World. If one of you DIS folks could point me in the right direction (to the auction coordinator or other DIS staffer) so I can follow up with a list of the items I have, to see whether they are suitable for this occasion, I'd be most grateful.



We are still very early in the planning stage and this is one of the details that hasn't been worked out yet.

Keep listening to the show and watching this thread for updates on the auction and other specifics.


----------



## pink_donna06

WebmasterJohn said:


> We are still very early in the planning stage and this is one of the details that hasn't been worked out yet.
> 
> Keep listening to the show and watching this thread for updates on the auction and other specifics.


 
John, do you know when the schedule will be finalized for the week? I'm trying not to plan too much for my family yet so we'll be able to do meet n greets with the Dis group. This will be our first time and we are really excited. Can't wait!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

pink_donna06 said:


> John, do you know when the schedule will be finalized for the week?



I do not.


----------



## tstidm1

I have a question in relations to Hotel and Tickets for the Group. If I wanted to do both Hotel and TIckets, Are we looking at $200 up front and Full amount due on 45 days out or different terms? The rates your offering are better than the current packages and I'm thinking about doing this over Celebration (partly Avatar related, but mostly because mid-April is right after a move).


----------



## Willow1213

I know Pete was joking about getting Pandora for the event, but now it looks like it will at least be open. Hopefully we get to hear the teams first thoughts live and in person!


----------



## Spaceguy55

What are the chances of a Club Villain event ?


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

In the show today Pete mentioned the 1,000 show...and while John shot down the idea (can you blame him?!) I did look at a calendar and if I can count that high (guessing on hiatus) it should land on July 17, 2018.
    I am going to mark my calendar just for fun.  
   I am thinking planning a Dis meet is like having a baby, I think you forget how hard it is. Maybe come December John will think it's a very good idea.


----------



## JeffH2O

Wow, The Dis 20th, Gay Days, and Pandora all in one week? This I have to see.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

tstidm1 said:


> I have a question in relations to Hotel and Tickets for the Group. If I wanted to do both Hotel and TIckets, Are we looking at $200 up front and Full amount due on 45 days out or different terms? The rates your offering are better than the current packages and I'm thinking about doing this over Celebration (partly Avatar related, but mostly because mid-April is right after a move).



From the booking page...

_Deposit is one nights room stay (plus tax) as well as the full amount for tickets and dining. Note that tickets and dining can be added later for the same price so to reduce your out of pocket cost you might consider just booking and holding the room now and adding tickets and/or dining later. Any balance owing will be due at resort check-in._


----------



## tstidm1

WebmasterJohn said:


> From the booking page...
> 
> _Deposit is one nights room stay (plus tax) as well as the full amount for tickets and dining. Note that tickets and dining can be added later for the same price so to reduce your out of pocket cost you might consider just booking and holding the room now and adding tickets and/or dining later. Any balance owing will be due at resort check-in._



Thanks for clarifying this. This makes it much easier to get in on this group.


----------



## KC Mouse

boundfordisney said:


> We are booked for May 29th to June 3rd   changed our reservation from movies resort to por  will be a 1st staying at this resort for me,,, have only  stayed at caribbean beach  as far as moderates go! Im sure I will love it there to!  So looking forward to all the events!



What resort are you all staying at this go round?  We might be able to provide some interesting info on how to best navigate your new resort.


----------



## itbesjaime

My mother and I just booked the room at Pop! Century for the 30th through the 5th. We were excited to find out that we can add the dining package at a later date!

So excited to get to see Pandora open and celebrate by 24th birthday. Hopefully, we'll get into the DIS events too since we're coming all the way from NJ.


----------



## KC Mouse

Spaceguy55 said:


> What are the chances of a Club Villain event ?


Dude, that would so rock!


----------



## boundfordisney

we


KC Mouse said:


> What resort are you all staying at this go round?  We might be able to provide some interesting info on how to best navigate your new resort.


 are staying at Port Orleans riverside  any info would be very helpfull thank you!


----------



## Shogo

Does the quote total include taxes?

Thanks.
David.


----------



## jcb

Shogo said:


> Does the quote total include taxes?
> 
> Thanks.
> David.



For me it did.


----------



## bartleyosu

boundfordisney said:


> We are booked for May 29th to June 3rd   changed our reservation from movies resort to por  will be a 1st staying at this resort for me,,, have only  stayed at caribbean beach  as far as moderates go! Im sure I will love it there to!  So looking forward to all the events!


It is beautiful in Mansions section


----------



## Ryan Welsh

My wife and I will be there from the 26th until the 29th. Can't stay the whole week. Definitely hope to try and catch some sort of event. We're planning one day at magic kingdom, one day at animal kingdom,  and one day at epcot. Hopefully we can cross pathe.


----------



## KC Mouse

boundfordisney said:


> we
> 
> are staying at Port Orleans riverside  any info would be very helpfull thank you!


Oh how cool, that's where we decided to stay.  Everyone keeps telling me that you can


boundfordisney said:


> we
> 
> are staying at Port Orleans riverside  any info would be very helpfull thank you!



We are staying there as well.  We stayed at French Quarter several times but this is our first go round at Riverside.  Here are 4 cool things about this resort.

1.  Food court is reported to be outstanding.  With that said, according to many, stay away form Boatwright Dinning Hall.  It's one of the worst on Disney properties.
2.  You can use Riverside or French Quarter pool.  They are both fantastic. 
3.  Yehaa Bob performs weekly at the resort.  I have been told multiple times that he is not to be missed.
4.  My wife and I took a carriage ride over to French Quarter several years back.  Truly a relaxing experience.


----------



## GAN

I just locked in for June 1st- 4th.  I'm using DVC so we've got Poly for one of the nights and wait listed the other two -I've been watching availability and the dates have been freeing up so we should be good.  I think we'll arrive earlier in the week, probably May 30th, but just haven't locked it in yet ...although I noticed Poly DVC had both dates available so I might jump at it.  So it looks like we'll be at Poly!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Important update in first post regarding ticket price increase and how that affects our group.


----------



## Michael Carpentiere

I'll be coming down late on the 31st and staying through the 4th.  This will be my first DIS event.  I'm staying at the Port Orleans French Quarter for the 1st time.


----------



## Michele

We are booked for 2 rooms at Pop Century May 26-Jun 3rd.  So excited for the event announcement for Jun 1st!!  My 2 boys are(will be) both recently graduated from college with new jobs so hopefully they will be able to take the time off to join us, otherwise I'll have to cancel a room.


----------



## bartleyosu

I'm dying....can't wait for events to be announced.  i want to make more reservation including golf but waiting....


----------



## mrzrich

Shogo said:


> Does the quote total include taxes?
> 
> Thanks.
> David.





jcb said:


> For me it did.



Really?  I guess I need to call back.  I specifically asked when I called if the price included tax, and the operator assured me that it did.  She told me 4 nights at Pop were $465.  This made it a better deal than my AP rate.  So I went through the whole booking process and right before I gave her my credit card info she said that will be $590.  (higher than the AP rate).  I balked and she said, "Oh well then I guess it didn't include tax".

I told her that I would book my AP rate instead, but I haven't done so yet.  I guess I'll call groups one more time before I book.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

mrzrich said:


> Really? I guess I need to call back. I specifically asked when I called if the price included tax, and the operator assured me that it did. She told me 4 nights at Pop were $465. This made it a better deal than my AP rate. So I went through the whole booking process and right before I gave her my credit card info she said that will be $590. (higher than the AP rate). I balked and she said, "Oh well then I guess it didn't include tax".
> 
> I told her that I would book my AP rate instead, but I haven't done so yet. I guess I'll call groups one more time before I book.



The quote on our site includes tax.

If your reservation went from $465 to $590 that cannot be the tax, it's way too big of a difference.

You should call back and make sure the agent is using the group rate and that she was quoting the right resort and the right number of nights.


----------



## mrzrich

WebmasterJohn said:


> The quote on our site includes tax.
> 
> If your reservation went from $465 to $590 that cannot be the tax, it's way too big of a difference.
> 
> You should call back and make sure the agent is using the group rate and that she was quoting the right resort and the right number of nights.



Thanks I will call back today.


----------



## mrzrich

Called again, was told Pop was 103 a night for 4 nights ( $116 with tax)  total should have been $465.75....AGAIN when I got to the end ready to give my Credit card info I was told that deposit was $148 and 4 night total was $598.  I told her to double check.  She did.  I got my $465 rate.  But the lesson here is that 2 different operators gave me the higher rate once it was all totaled.  BE VIGILANT.  At the beginning of the call, they told me the rate that I was expecting.  It wasn't until the end of the call that the rate spiked.  Twice.  So look at the quote generator and ask right before you give them your credit card what their total is.  The numbers should match.


----------



## thorphin

Reading through the thread, it looks like the rooms in the block are in the standard category. Does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade somehow to a different room category? I'm one of those parking-lot-phobes!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Call the groups department number (second page of quote process) and ask


----------



## thorphin

Yep, finally got a chance to do this during business hours today. The word was that the rooms in the block have no particular listed view or type since they are in the group rate. They said you could put in a request for a particular room type, but there's no guarantees, and you can't pay extra to upgrade or lock in a particular room type.


----------



## chipndaleluver

Don't know if I can make it to this event. I have missed many.


----------



## LuvEeyore

Patiently waiting....or if I am truthful, not so patiently waiting.


----------



## GAN

I'm booked at this point, but holding off from making dining reservations until we get some activity dates.  I know the 1st there will be things going on, so it's just the other days I'm curious about.


----------



## mrzrich

GAN said:


> I'm booked at this point, but holding off from making dining reservations until we get some activity dates.  I know the 1st there will be things going on, so it's just the other days I'm curious about.



I have a booked a few "must do's" like the new Rapunzel breakfast on a few different days with the intention of cancelling when we have more solid information,


----------



## LuvEeyore

I may start to do that. I need to call and try to change my ressie.  I AM at pop and really need more of a kitchen. And fridge. Than at pop


----------



## MissPrice

Just booked for 6/1 to 6/5. Will be with DH and DD. I am excited to meet some fellow DIS fans in person.


----------



## Disneyhayes

are you able to pay with gift cards through group services? I'm gonna call and book tomorrow


----------



## pink_donna06

Disneyhayes said:


> are you able to pay for gift cards through group services? I'm gonna call and book tomorrow


 I'd like to know too.


----------



## thorphin

Disneyhayes said:


> are you able to pay for gift cards through group services? I'm gonna call and book tomorrow



Do you mean can you pay for a reservation by using gift cards?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Disneyhayes said:


> are you able to pay for gift cards through group services? I'm gonna call and book tomorrow



Give them a call and ask.


----------



## LuvEeyore

I am so happy.  I was able to change my reservation to Fort Wilderness Cabins and added a day.  So May 28-6/3 we will be in my Happy place.  Pete, we are trying your suggestion of Fort Wilderness.  Great rate with Sun and Fun offer.  Is it May 27 yet?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I really want to go to this. My Dad and I are thinking of using DVC or going through the groups rate. What would all of you do? If we used DVC, we would borrow from next year.


----------



## GAN

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really want to go to this. My Dad and I are thinking of using DVC or going through the groups rate. What would all of you do? If we used DVC, we would borrow from next year.



If you own DVC you are always better off.  I checked the rates and they're pretty good -but a stay at Poly is still around $400/night.  A studio at Poly is 23-25 points/night ...which is basically a net of less than $250, probably closer to $200/night(my situation anyway).

I'm booked at Poly for the week -still not sure I'm going, but I figure I will have no problem renting it out if necessary.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update in first post - registration for the 20th Anniversary of the DIS is now open!!!!!


----------



## Michael Carpentiere

Just registered! This is my first DIS event and I can't wait!


----------



## Suzerella

Does anyone have handy the cost info for previous Dispaloozas?  I really want my family of 5 to attend (2 adults, 3 kiddos) but want to try to budget/for plan appropriately before spending the $125 to get a spot in line (I think that is what's happening?? Sorry, this is my first one, want to make sure I'm doing it right!)


----------



## Willow1213

We're registered! Can't wait for more details.


----------



## jcb

Suzerella said:


> Does anyone have handy the cost info for previous Dispaloozas?  I really want my family of 5 to attend (2 adults, 3 kiddos) but want to try to budget/for plan appropriately before spending the $125 to get a spot in line (I think that is what's happening?? Sorry, this is my first one, want to make sure I'm doing it right!)


Here is the thread on the 2015 DISapalooza: https://www.disboards.com/threads/disapalooza-2015-official-information-thread.3400237/ 
I'm just providing this as information. I have no idea what John has planned.


----------



## Shogo

@WebmasterJohn will there be an additional charge for the SuperDuper Party, or does the $25 cover it?
My flights are booked, ready to go.  Just want to clarify details.
Thanks.
David.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Shogo said:


> @WebmasterJohn will there be an additional charge for the SuperDuper Party, or does the $25 cover it?
> My flights are booked, ready to go. Just want to clarify details.
> Thanks.
> David.



Yes - there will be an additional cost for the party.

I can't tell how much yet as I have to still work out some specifics that will impact total cost.

In addition knowing how many people might attend will help use determine a per person price.


----------



## Suzerella

jcb said:


> Here is the thread on the 2015 DISapalooza: https://www.disboards.com/threads/disapalooza-2015-official-information-thread.3400237/
> I'm just providing this as information. I have no idea what John has planned.


Thanks - appreciate it, just wanted to look at some historical costs.


----------



## GAN

I'm booked and looking forward to it!


----------



## runwad

So I've never been to a dismeet. My family and I will be there during this time, what can we expect?


----------



## bradisgoofy

We are registered. But didn't know the party would be an extra cost. We are also Patreon supporters. This will be our 4th DIS event.


----------



## nolanboys

Registered this morning. So happy to be able to finally be able to do one and very grateful to my husband who insisted I go. I'm going to owe him big for holding down the fort while I am away.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Registered and excited to hear the details!!


----------



## MarieLightning

Registered myself and my wife for this  So excited to hear more about the big event!


----------



## Disneyhayes

pink_donna06 said:


> I'd like to know too.


I called and you can pay with gift cards through group reservations.


----------



## itbesjaime

So, what is the $25 per person payment actually for?

Could I have just skipped it and waited to sign up for the party and what not?


----------



## OKW Lover

itbesjaime said:


> So, what is the $25 per person payment actually for?
> 
> Could I have just skipped it and waited to sign up for the party and what not?


According to John's post:


> There is a $25 per person registration fee to attend the event. This money goes to offset some of our costs with a portion going to our overall donation to Give Kids the World.
> 
> You MUST register for the event in order to sign-up for any subsequent meets/activates we are planning – including our super-duper party on June 1st!!!!


----------



## rlduvall

itbesjaime said:


> So, what is the $25 per person payment actually for?
> 
> Could I have just skipped it and waited to sign up for the party and what not?



I believe they said in this week's Podcast that you have to register in order to sign up for the party.


----------



## thorphin

Having never been to anything like this before, I would like some details about the events available to us before paying the nonrefundable registration fee. Are there any details likely to come out before registration reaches capacity or closes? I don't want to miss out on cool stuff, but the budget's tight enough that I don't particularly want to throw money into the ether (even if some of that money goes to charity).

Not trying to sound upset or disappointed. I really just want to make sure that I won't be penalized by waiting for something concrete (and I do appreciate that it's often difficult to make various decisions until a certain level of interest is recorded/paid for).

Thanks so much for organizing this...whatever it is!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

thorphin said:


> Having never been to anything like this before, I would like some details about the events available to us before paying the nonrefundable registration fee. Are there any details likely to come out before registration reaches capacity or closes? I don't want to miss out on cool stuff, but the budget's tight enough that I don't particularly want to throw money into the ether (even if some of that money goes to charity).
> 
> Not trying to sound upset or disappointed. I really just want to make sure that I won't be penalized by waiting for something concrete (and I do appreciate that it's often difficult to make various decisions until a certain level of interest is recorded/paid for).
> 
> Thanks so much for organizing this...whatever it is!


  I hear you. I keep looking at the room prices, the airfare cross country  and it's so hard to know what to do. I remember every meet for last summer selling out so fast, so you could get all booked and not necessarily get the opportunity to attend events. 
   I am not complaining either, just relating to your uncertainty of trying to decide. 
   But man oh man, black shirt uniform, mild manner John saying "super duper" just about has me ready to take the leap.


----------



## GAN

thorphin said:


> Having never been to anything like this before, I would like some details about the events available to us before paying the nonrefundable registration fee. Are there any details likely to come out before registration reaches capacity or closes? I don't want to miss out on cool stuff, but the budget's tight enough that I don't particularly want to throw money into the ether (even if some of that money goes to charity).
> 
> Not trying to sound upset or disappointed. I really just want to make sure that I won't be penalized by waiting for something concrete (and I do appreciate that it's often difficult to make various decisions until a certain level of interest is recorded/paid for).
> 
> Thanks so much for organizing this...whatever it is!



If money is tight -that's totally understandable.  Thankfully that isn't a huge issue for me -but even I would like to know more about the events.  I trust that they know how to throw a party -so I'll wait it out.


----------



## NeuroCindy

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed the party isn't too expensive.


----------



## mrzrich

itbesjaime said:


> So, what is the $25 per person payment actually for?
> 
> Could I have just skipped it and waited to sign up for the party and what not?



I went to the first Toy Story Mania meet.  It was free, John and Pete also provided free busing back to the resorts after the party. There were many no shows.  It cost the guys a lot of extra money.  The next party, they instituted a $25 fee, this certainly didn't cover the entire cost of the party, but it ensured that people were less likely to flake out.

If it is anything like the past, you will get nice credentials (which take labor to assemble), probably an exclusive pin or 2, and at various meets there have been various other nice gifts.  They rent convention space to house a "welcome center" where you pick up your credentials, last year this space also housed the silent auction items so that you could see them up close before bidding. 

There is usually a live podcast.  This is a free event, but it isn't free to Pete and John, last summer they rented out the La Nouba theatre.  Other times they have used convention space.

Any fundraising that is done during the events goes to Give Kids the World. 

Trust me whatever they charge us, they will still spend more than they bring in.


----------



## mrzrich

@webmaster I have been on the boards since 2005, but I also never miss a podcast.  I am having an identity crisis!  Wish I could choose both on the sign up page.  Does it really matter which I choose?


----------



## NeuroCindy

mrzrich said:


> @webmaster I have been on the boards since 2005, but I also never miss a podcast.  I am having an identity crisis!  Wish I could choose both on the sign up page.  Does it really matter which I choose?



I asked this question last year.  No.


----------



## bartleyosu

Yes. registered!


----------



## GAN

mrzrich said:


> @webmaster I have been on the boards since 2005, but I also never miss a podcast.  I am having an identity crisis!  Wish I could choose both on the sign up page.  Does it really matter which I choose?



I know ...I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

mrzrich said:


> @webmaster I have been on the boards since 2005, but I also never miss a podcast.  I am having an identity crisis!  Wish I could choose both on the sign up page.  Does it really matter which I choose?



ha ha!  I had the same issue!    I chose poster.


----------



## sbenemerito

I am very much a lurker, not much of a poster, but I have to post just to share my excitement over the coming celebration. We just registered, my husband, our 2 sons and myself. Reservations made for our hotel and air. We have plans to stay for 6 days. Now to decide whether to keep our reservation at Coronado Springs or to upgrade to the Contemporary.


----------



## dina444444

I am registered. I'm hoping everything works out and I can actually take the trip. I had so much fun at the mega meet and on pcc 6.0.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Registered and looking forward to it.


----------



## MissPrice

Just registered. However, We wont be there until 6/1 (work schedule issues). Hopefully I can still get my credentials. Anyone know how that works?


----------



## Accident

MissPrice said:


> Just registered. However, We wont be there until 6/1 (work schedule issues). Hopefully I can still get my credentials. Anyone know how that works?



they will post when formalized..   last year it was a conference room at boardwalk but they will be at any event and I"m sure will make sure you can get them even if they aren't planning on having registration the last day.


----------



## thorphin

Accident said:


> they will post when formalized..   last year it was a conference room at boardwalk but they will be at any event and I"m sure will make sure you can get them even if they aren't planning on having registration the last day.



So, I know the registration form said that they would communicated how credentials will be distributed, but a different screen in the registration process says, "You will be receiving credentials to enter the event approximately 2 weeks prior to the event date via regular mail. "  

I thought that the discrepancy was odd and it makes me wonder if I was reading something wrong.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

thorphin said:


> So, I know the registration form said that they would communicated how credentials will be distributed, but a different screen in the registration process says, "You will be receiving credentials to enter the event approximately 2 weeks prior to the event date via regular mail. "
> 
> I thought that the discrepancy was odd and it makes me wonder if I was reading something wrong.



Sorry - that was mistake (hold over from an old form I used).

Credentials will be distributed at the event.


----------



## pink_donna06

Is the party going to be kid friendly? I wanted to check before I registered my daughter. She's 6. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## rlduvall

pink_donna06 said:


> Is the party going to be kid friendly? I wanted to check before I registered my daughter. She's 6. Thanks in advanced!



There has never been a party yet that wasn't kid friendly. Now, as for some of the other Meets, i.e. monorail crawl, etc., that's a parent's call.


----------



## Ravens girl

I'm registered. This will be a solo trip for me but I'm sure I'll be meeting lots of people. John do you need volunteers for anything?


----------



## PrncessA

I just booked my room! May 31- June 4!! I had the same issue with being over quoted on the total for 4 nights at POP I was quoted $595.36. I ask what the per night was and it was $103.50 or $116.43w/tax, which should have been around $349.42. She had no idea why it was adding the total up wrong. I agree with the PP, make sure they are giving you the correct total pricing. She had to fix the total cost again when I ask for the cost with tickets. 

I haven't registered for the event yet though. I hope the registration doesn't close out, but I kind of want to know what the events will be before I pay money to commit. This is a solo trip for me, no kids or husband for the first time!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

pink_donna06 said:


> Is the party going to be kid friendly?



The theme of the party will be 'The Last Days of Caligula'......................

Just kidding - it's going to be at Walt Disney World so yes the party will be kid friendly.


----------



## BobaDuck

I'm glad to hear I won't be the only person going solo to this event.  This will be my first solo Disney trip.


----------



## ShesAPirate

WebmasterJohn said:


> The theme of the party will be 'The Last Days of Caligula'......................
> 
> Just kidding - it's going to be at Walt Disney World so yes the party will be kid friendly.



You got my hopes up, John


----------



## rlduvall

WebmasterJohn said:


> The theme of the party will be 'The Last Days of Caligula'......................



And who doesn't love a good Caligula party?  He's one of my favorite delusional Emperors!


----------



## disneysteve

dina444444 said:


> I am registered. I'm hoping everything works out and I can actually take the trip. I had so much fun at the mega meet and on pcc 6.0.


Hi Dina! 

We can't come to the event. I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pink_donna06 said:


> Is the party going to be kid friendly? I wanted to check before I registered my daughter. She's 6. Thanks in advanced!



This year should be fine for kids ... now next year, when the DIS is old enough to legally drink, that might be a different story


----------



## GAN

WebmasterJohn said:


> The theme of the party will be 'The Last Days of Caligula'......................



You must have been reading my mind....


----------



## GAN

rlduvall said:


> And who doesn't love a good Caligula party?  He's one of my favorite delusional Emperors!



Pete dressed as Caligula might be interesting....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

WebmasterJohn said:


> The theme of the party will be 'The Last Days of Caligula'......................
> 
> Just kidding - it's going to be at Walt Disney World so yes the party will be kid friendly.


You tempted me there, even more than I have been.....if you were SERIOUS about the Caligula thingie.....


----------



## Spaceguy55

Toga..Toga...Toga


----------



## OKW Lover

GAN said:


> Pete dressed as Caligula might be interesting....


Have you seen what he normally wears at home?


----------



## runwad

So can anyone fill us newbies in on what kinds of activities were at these meets in the past so we can decide if it's something we'd want to take our families to???


----------



## GAN

OKW Lover said:


> Have you seen what he normally wears at home?



He doesn't have a pool with Roman Columns and Fountains does he!?! I'm trying to get these visions out of my mind....


----------



## boundfordisney

all signed up,,  coming from Canada   just for this event  which will be a very 1st for me  as far as the dismeet goes!  Have a trip planned for September again   but thank you guys for giving me another reason to have 2 disney trips this year!  Although  my pocket book may not want to thank you  lol! Cant wait  to find out more of whats in store!


----------



## disneysteve

runwad said:


> So can anyone fill us newbies in on what kinds of activities were at these meets in the past so we can decide if it's something we'd want to take our families to???


https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...iversary-official-information-thread.3491743/
Here's the post from the Mega Meet in July. You can take a look at that and see the types of things they did.


----------



## GAN

disneysteve said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...iversary-official-information-thread.3491743/
> Here's the post from the Mega Meet in July. You can take a look at that and see the types of things they did.



Thanks Steve!  Seems to be a good amount of checks made out to GKTW ..can you write one big check to cover all events?  I don't mind the donation at all -I would rather just do it once.  Did people actually write checks at each event?


----------



## dina444444

GAN said:


> Thanks Steve!  Seems to be a good amount of checks made out to GKTW ..can you right one big check to cover all events?  I don't mind the donation at all -I would rather just do it once.  Did people actually write checks at each event?


You can write on check to cover all. That's what I did in July.


----------



## zounderz

Just registered. It was so nice of the DIS gang to throw my wife & I such a big party in celebration of our 35th wedding anniversary that week!


----------



## nolanboys

BobaDuck said:


> I'm glad to hear I won't be the only person going solo to this event.  This will be my first solo Disney trip.



Me too! I'm actually a little excited to be able to do exactly what I want


----------



## mrzrich

runwad said:


> So can anyone fill us newbies in on what kinds of activities were at these meets in the past so we can decide if it's something we'd want to take our families to???



Past events such as the Toy Story and Harry Potter Events have been held after park close.  We Disers had a section of the park to ourselves.  Rides, Characters, food.  There is usually a live podcast at some point during the week.

Last Year's mega meet included a VIP Illuminations party.  The focus of that meet really was about raising money for GKTW.  There were many mini meets within the big meet to cater to the interest of different folks.    They raised a lot of money for a wonderful charity.  If and how much you donate to GKTW above and beyond the event admission is up to you.


----------



## rlduvall

I must say, Kevin has been cracking me up with his little hints.    I'm pretty sure I have it figured out; if not, there has been some intentional misdirection going on.  In fact, highlight sentence below * if you want to know what I think it might be . . . all in good fun.


*Space Mountain with a dance party


----------



## OKW Lover

@rduvall there is a new feature on the boards for spoilers.  When you click on the text icon (next to the camera) you can then select spoiler.  On the posted response it will put up a button that people who want to see the spoiler can just click on.  This is how it looks:

well, that's odd.  It doesn't seem to show up in my response.  Might need to let somebody know.


----------



## rlduvall

OKW Lover said:


> @rduvall there is a new feature on the boards for spoilers.  When you click on the text icon (next to the camera) you can then select spoiler.  On the posted response it will put up a button that people who want to see the spoiler can just click on.  This is how it looks:
> 
> well, that's odd.  It doesn't seem to show up in my response.  Might need to let somebody know.



It showed up when I quoted you.  Sometimes the old-fashioned way still works.  I didn't mean the you know what occurring inside the you know where, but in front of it.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Spoiler: Spoiler



I think it still works?


----------



## disneysteve

It isn't really a spoiler when you are just guessing. It's only a spoiler when you know it to be true.


----------



## ShesAPirate

I think everyone's guessing the same thing at this point, anyway.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Here are my two concerns.
    Looking at the park hours, I am a little discouraged...MK closing nightly  at 9:00 PM even on Friday. Is  thay likely to change?  That seems pretty surprising for summer.
   Second, I know we are going to melt in the heat but are we talking "eat your Mickey bar in 3 minutes or less" melt or Wizard of Oz melt?


----------



## MarieLightning

ShesAPirate said:


> I think everyone's guessing the same thing at this point, anyway.



That they're gonna reopen Stitch's Great Escape just for us???


----------



## MarieLightning

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Here are my two concerns.
> Looking at the park hours, I am a little discouraged...MK closing nightly  at 9:00 PM even on Friday. Is  thay likely to change?  That seems pretty surprising for summer.
> Second, I know we are going to melt in the heat but are we talking "eat your Mickey bar in 3 minutes or less" melt or Wizard of Oz melt?



No worries on the hours. One of Disney's favorite games is "Let's see how many people we can freak out by waiting til the last minute to extend park hours".

Last year they were updating them about a month out. We went early August, and for the longest time MK was slated to be open til 9, and then most every day got extended to 11. Although in terms of a Dis party I don't know if you can trust regular park hours anyway? I haven't attended one before, this'll be the first, but I know some private events sometimes get the park to close a little early. Not sure if it's on that scale, someone else may be better informed on that.

As far as heat, I think you could probably make it to 5 minutes for your Mickey bar, if like in the past it's an evening event


----------



## thorphin

Could be that we won't know details for some time  because the contract for "after hours" can't be set until Disney actually sets the actual closing times...which it very well may wait to do given how low crowds were last summer.


----------



## DisneyKevin

disneysteve said:


> It isn't really a spoiler when you are just guessing. It's only a spoiler when you know it to be true.



So far...the guesses are not correct.


----------



## ShesAPirate

DisneyKevin said:


> So far...the guesses are not correct.



The speculation I've been hearing hasn't been mentioned in this thread... yet  (at least, not that I've seen).

You guys throw great parties, though, so I'm excited for whatever it is!


----------



## MarieLightning

DisneyKevin said:


> So far...the guesses are not correct.



So you mean it's *not* Stitch's Great Escape?

Darn, wish I'd waited to pay that non refundable registration fee.


----------



## jcb

DisneyKevin said:


> So far...the guesses are not correct.


Kevin needs his old avatar back.


----------



## kuzco-like

If I remember correctly from the podcast, Kevin's hint was something about space. And he and John call the Wide World of Sports the Wide Waste of Space...so I'm thinking of cheerleading pyramids and track & field events for everyone.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ShesAPirate said:


> I think everyone's guessing the same thing at this point, anyway.



We are?  I don't know what anyone is guessing.

My guesses are private after hours mk or Pandora.  But I'm a shoot for the stars kinda person...


----------



## ShesAPirate

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We are?  I don't know what anyone is guessing.
> 
> My guesses are private after hours mk or Pandora.  But I'm a shoot for the stars kinda person...



I should clarify -- everyone in my group of friends is speculating the same thing. I don't know what anyone on the boards is guessing


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ShesAPirate said:


> I should clarify -- everyone in my group of friends is speculating the same thing. I don't know what anyone on the boards is guessing



What are you guys guessing?  You can pm me if you don't wanna say here.


----------



## MarieLightning

kuzco-like said:


> If I remember correctly from the podcast, Kevin's hint was something about space. And he and John call the Wide World of Sports the Wide Waste of Space...so I'm thinking of cheerleading pyramids and tack & field events for everyone.



Is that covered under medical travel insurance do you think?

"So, how did you break your leg?"
"Pete really wanted that football, man..."


EDIT: I just realized I read tack & field (which I'm guessing is meant to be track) as tackle, hence my mind going to football. Oops. I'm making this a lot more dangerous than it needs to be


----------



## fdnyjery

I am a Dis Unplugged fan and also a pateron and I am so excited to be going!!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DisneyKevin said:


> So far...the guesses are not correct.


Hee hee hee - WELL PLAYED, @DisneyKevin, well played!!


----------



## kuzco-like

MarieLightning said:


> Is that covered under medical travel insurance do you think?
> 
> "So, how did you break your leg?"
> "Pete really wanted that football, man..."
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just realized I read tack & field (which I'm guessing is meant to be track) as tackle, hence my mind going to football. Oops. I'm making this a lot more dangerous than it needs to be


Thanks for spellchecking. I totally missed "tack & field".


----------



## RnbwSktles

I'm really curious what everyone thinks it's going to be, but then again I don't want to be disappointed if it's not one of the cool ideas people suggest! I don't particularly care what is is as long as it's something I can brag about it to someone


----------



## jcb

RnbwSktles said:


> I don't particularly care what is is as long as it's something I can brag about it to someone



This.   I'm still bragging about being able to stay on TSMM (until my arm wore out) and Gringotts.


----------



## RnbwSktles

jcb said:


> This.   I'm still bragging about being able to stay on TSMM (until my arm wore out) and Gringotts.



I'm jealous! This will be my first event.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I was finally chosen for Ollivander's wand experience at the Diagon Alley event... So it's going to be real hard to top that.


----------



## OKW Lover

Registered!  Val & I and our (adult) daughter Jamie will be there!!


----------



## Spaceguy55

Space=Star Wars =DHS


----------



## GAN

Spaceguy55 said:


> Space=Star Wars =DHS



You may be on to something.....


----------



## MarieLightning

Spaceguy55 said:


> Space=Star Wars =DHS



My wife and I have been speculating that, too. They have rented out a section of DHS before, so it'd definitely be doable. But then, I wonder what exactly would be added to it to make them hype it as being bigger than anything they've done before? Like, would it be by Star Tours with food and characters and such? But then would it also give access to Launch Bay? It's on the other side of the park though... How crazy would it be for them to get the whole park? They keep saying it's half closed anyway so technically it'd just be half the park 

I feel like the other theory thrown around is Pandora (maybe half jokingly?) although it seems really far fetched to me that Disney would rent it out on the opening week, but it would definitely fit the idea that it's much bigger than anything done before. If they can pull that off, honestly, they need a trophy.

Maaan this is gonna drive me crazy until it's announced.

Spaceship Earth party! Just listen to Dame Judi Dench all evening. Finally get to try every possible combination to see various futures.


----------



## pjweaver

DisneyKevin said:


> So far...the guesses are not correct.


I think everyone who was at Pete's back yard BBQ last year has figured this out. Space could only mean a cabana over near space mountain for the entire day.


----------



## zounderz

An "in the know imagineer" who predicted ROL, Paddlefish, Pandora & Planet Hollywood would absolutely open up in 2016, guarantees the event is going to be an "all you care to drink" Beverly party at Club Cool. You can take it to the bank!


----------



## thorphin

My dream would be a party in Epcot before Disney ruins what's left. Heck, if all we get is access to Spaceship Earth (with or without the lights on!) for 3 hours, I'd be a happy camper!


----------



## pjweaver

thorphin said:


> My dream would be a party in Epcot before Disney ruins what's left. Heck, if all we get is access to Spaceship Earth (with or without the lights on!) for 3 hours, I'd be a happy camper!



For two shiny nickels and some twine you can have that at Ellen's Universe of Energy.


----------



## thorphin

Hey has anyone happened to add 9 day tickets through the group? Since the calculator only goes up to 8 days, I wasn't sure if it was possible. I'll certainly call next week and ask when I order my tickets, but I've got a lot of planning to do this weekend before the phone lines reopen!


----------



## MissPrice

thorphin said:


> My dream would be a party in Epcot before Disney ruins what's left. Heck, if all we get is access to Spaceship Earth (with or without the lights on!) for 3 hours, I'd be a happy camper!



Mine too <3


----------



## GAN

pjweaver said:


> I think everyone who was at Pete's back yard BBQ last year has figured this out. Space could only mean a cabana over near space mountain for the entire day.



Maybe we can splurge and get them to throw in A/C?


----------



## GAN

zounderz said:


> An "in the know imagineer" who predicted ROL, Paddlefish, Pandora & Planet Hollywood would absolutely open up in 2016, guarantees the event is going to be an all you can drink Beverly party at Club Cool. Take it to the bank!



Then I'm in for sure -I enjoy Beverly....


----------



## MarieLightning

pjweaver said:


> For two shiny nickels and some twine you can have that at Ellen's Universe of Energy.



I mean, that'd be something boast worthy - I'm sure nobody has ever done that ride 3-4 times in a row.

Maybe you're onto something. Maybe we've been misreading this whole space thing. Maybe it's not meant to hint at outer space, but spacious - and that ride sure does take up a whole lot of space in Epcot 

Or maybe it's for empty space. They're renting out all the wasted space in Epcot!


----------



## DixieDelights

Spaceguy55 said:


> Space=Star Wars =DHS



Yes! I think it's Star Wars fireworks and the. Launch bay party after!


----------



## HollyMac71

You can hang around Launch Bay all day every day.  This has got to be something to top all access to HP in 2015.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Agree with @HollyMac71,   they say it's bigger and John said "super duper."   I say super duper and we are talking free Mickey bars in a parking lot,  Craig says super duper and we can expect everything to be wrapped in bacon.   Ryno says super duper and we can anticipate a Power Rangers meet and greet.
   So the question is.....what is super duper in John's book?


----------



## Lesverts

World Showcase.......

After hours party in the castle.....

Sunset Boulevard.....

Fantasyland Party.....


----------



## GAN

All good thoughts ...im still leaning towards Pandora. Pete has mentioned a few times that he's excited for the opening and the timing would be perfect.  Maybe you grab Joe Rohde(if that's even possible, but it would be BIG).  I'm confident that whatever it is will be lots of fun -so I'm looking forward no matter what it is....


----------



## DisneyKevin

Anyone that has ever attended one of John's parties has not walked away disappointed.

Space has several definitions.


----------



## gberg

DisneyKevin said:


> Anyone that has ever attended one of John's parties has not walked away disappointed.
> 
> Space has several definitions.



I haven't been to one of his (our your) parties but having been on a couple of ABD tours with you both I don't doubt this at all!


----------



## NeuroCindy

DisneyKevin said:


> Space has several definitions.



I know this is true, so I went to dictionary.com to see how many it is.  IT HAS *24* DEFINITIONS!


I'm not really concerned with where the party is I guess. I'm sure it'll be somewhere cool, but no matter the location I'm sure it'll be fun.    I'm a little worried about the added cost, but I'll figure it out as needed.


----------



## pjweaver

DisneyKevin said:


> Anyone that has ever attended one of John's parties has not walked away disappointed.


 
I believe one had a free piercing station, an appearance by George Clinton, and a dunk tank filled with lime jello. That was back when I was drinking, so I may be remembering it wrong.


----------



## dewey4949

Question regarding registration for the event.... Will it close? My husband won't even discuss the topic of coming until he knows what the special event party is..... So I am worried we won't be able to go because he won't make a decision quick enough and it will fill up! Any advice would be helpful!! Thank you!


----------



## MarieLightning

dewey4949 said:


> Question regarding registration for the event.... Will it close? My husband won't even discuss the topic of coming until he knows what the special event party is..... So I am worried we won't be able to go because he won't make a decision quick enough and it will fill up! Any advice would be helpful!! Thank you!



Sign ups for the event will close May 1st, unless it fills up first.

I'm hoping by May 1st we'll know what the event is, since that's just a month from the event, but if a lot of people sign up, there is a possibility it could fill up before official information comes out.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I'm so excited to be going this is our 3rd event but I'm going semi-solo.  TSMM and WWoHP were the best two theme park days I ever had.  The DH can't take the week off so he is doing a long weekend then leaving me behind the rest of the week, although I did get myself in trouble.  My DH had to say 3 times "So you will be where on May 30th?" before I realized it is our 25th wedding anniversary!  Whoops.  We honeymooned at WDW but we'll be in two separate states on that day.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DisneyKevin said:


> Anyone that has ever attended one of John's parties has not walked away disappointed.
> 
> Space has several definitions.


I've not attended any of John's parties, and I'm still not disappointed.  (But I AM getting very jelly!)


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I'll be missing this one just by 2 days. I knew that would happen though - I barely squeaked out the time to go to the opening of Pandora which I'm very excited about. 

Have a great time everyone!


----------



## KC Mouse

I'm hoping the "space" they are referring to is Cosmic Rays in Tommarow Land.  Man, the sweet tunes of Sunny Eclipse, quick service dinning and maybe even some left over cookies from the Cristmas party.


----------



## MrShane 21

Hey just booked reservation for a couple nights at Pop for the big event and just wanted to say my cost was a little different then the quote. The lady who helped me told me there was a note that stated that if your reservation was made after the 21st of February then you would pay the new Dining Plan prices. Again the difference was minimal, but if you use the quote tool to look up the cost with dining plan then it will be off around $3 per day per person.


----------



## PrncessA

MrShane 21 said:


> Hey just booked reservation for a couple nights at Pop for the big event and just wanted to say my cost was a little different then the quote. The lady who helped me told me there was a note that stated that if your reservation was made after the 21st of February then you would pay the new Dining Plan prices. Again the difference was minimal, but if you use the quote tool to look up the cost with dining plan then it will be off around $3 per day per person.



That is so strange, I booked last Thursday, and I was quoted the exact same price as the generator. Although at first they did have an issue with the room price. I ended up not booking the dining plan yet, but at least if I do it is not a huge difference.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

MrShane 21 said:


> Hey just booked reservation for a couple nights at Pop for the big event and just wanted to say my cost was a little different then the quote. The lady who helped me told me there was a note that stated that if your reservation was made after the 21st of February then you would pay the new Dining Plan prices. Again the difference was minimal, but if you use the quote tool to look up the cost with dining plan then it will be off around $3 per day per person.



I have a call into our group rep about this.

I was under the impression that they would honor the pricing we have until the end of this week (the same as the ticket pricing).

Once I know for sure I will post here and if necessary update the quote calculator for the group.


----------



## mrzrich

Fastpass selection day is fast approaching.  Hope that Disney gets all their paperwork done so we have our announcement before I have to decide where I'll  be from 935-10:35 on May 31.  

Pandora is also a wrench in my touring plan because nobody knows when Pandora's FPs are going show up on MDE


----------



## jbinder95

Question: We want to bring our daughter who will be 1 year old. Do we need to pay for her? Thanks!


----------



## Capwkidd

FYI, Cabana Bay is nicer (and cleaner!) than the values at WDW, and Sapphire Falls is way nicer and not much more money... Which is where I am staying


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update in first post on how to donate items to our Auction to raise money for GKTW during our event.


----------



## BobaDuck

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update in first post on how to donate items to our Auction to raise money for GKTW during our event.


Just a note, the date of today's update on the first page shows as 3/1 instead of 3/7.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

BobaDuck said:


> Just a note, the date of today's update on the first page shows as 3/1 instead of 3/7.



Fixed.....


----------



## Capwkidd

Looks like the earliest I will be able to get to Florida is May 31st, hope I can get my credentials without an issue, as the big event is the next day!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Okay, I have a guess.  DHS with a Villians party including Star Wars Villains.


----------



## ShesAPirate

LuvEeyore said:


> Okay, I have a guess.  DHS with a Villians party including Star Wars Villains.



This would be awesome... and scary. Kylo Ren is terrifying lol


----------



## MissPrice

jbinder95 said:


> Question: We want to bring our daughter who will be 1 year old. Do we need to pay for her? Thanks!



Yes, I am bringing my 2 year old and was charged to register her.


----------



## thorphin

Just added tickets this morning. No problems encountered. Quoted price matched the calculator with no issues.

One oddity was that the CM needed to know where the "conference" was being held. She said she couldn't process without listing the location. I told her I was staying at French Quarter (even though we're doing a split stay between the group rate at POP and a CM rate at French Quarter), so she decided to mark down Coronado since it is the one Moderate-level conference hotel. A bit weird, but she assured me it would have no effect on me.

Three tidbits:
1. Ordering the park hopper option, the CM gave me the park hopper plus ticket (with one plus option). I assume this is standard for the group, but I didn't see it written anywhere. Probably won't use it, but it may add significant value for some!
2. You can only use a max of 3 gift cards to pay for tickets. The CM was really nice about waiting on the phone while I merged my cards (and while I figured out even how to do that!), but you may wish to consolidate cards at disneygiftcard.com before calling. When you pay off a reservation (via phone or in person), you shouldn't run into this issue, but merging might still be a good idea since it means fewer numbers/cards, a faster transaction, and refunds back to one card instead of several (just in case).
3. Tickets expire 14 days after first use, are not refundable, and must be first used by 12/31/2017. (Not 2018 since these are in a way 1 year old tickets already). Won't matter for most of us, but it's good to know all the same.


----------



## Beth313

I'm really glad proceeds for this are going to GKTW.  I have volunteered there and what they do is so awesome so I'm happy to contribute.

Maybe this is a silly question but what kind of items are you looking for to auction?  If this is listed somewhere, let me know and I'll check it out.


----------



## javaman

Beth313 said:


> I'm really glad proceeds for this are going to GKTW.  I have volunteered there and what they do is so awesome so I'm happy to contribute.
> 
> Maybe this is a silly question but what kind of items are you looking for to auction?  If this is listed somewhere, let me know and I'll check it out.


maybe this link, https://www.handbid.com/auctions/dis-unplugged-10th-anniversary/ can help answer your question? you may be able to see examples from the 10th anniversary Mega Meet.


----------



## Beth313

Thanks, that is very helpful!


----------



## OKW Lover

Beth313 said:


> Maybe this is a silly question but what kind of items are you looking for to auction?


Just about anything you think would appeal to somebody that loves Disney.  In the past there have also been non-Disney related art work, crafts and general collectibles.


----------



## KC Mouse

Okay guys!  This has gone far enough!!  We demand to know the details of June 1!!!  We have issued out the torches and pitchforks and our next move will be to storm the Welcome center and take T. Echols hostage!!!!   All right so maybe we wont go that far but come on guys, we got to start planning our vacations here.


----------



## jcb

KC Mouse said:


> take T. Echols hostage



John might pay you to keep her....


----------



## GAN

jcb said:


> John might pay you to keep her....



It would end up as the DIS version of Ruthless People!


----------



## RnbwSktles

John, will you guys know enough (without spoiling anything I guess) by the end of this month to be able to at least say whether or not we need to keep the morning, afternoon, evening, or ALL OF THE ABOVE free for June 1?? We're all worried about scheduling fast passes!


----------



## Capwkidd

RnbwSktles said:


> John, will you guys know enough (without spoiling anything I guess) by the end of this month to be able to at least say whether or not we need to keep the morning, afternoon, evening, or ALL OF THE ABOVE free for June 1?? We're all worried about scheduling fast passes!



I plan on just keeping the day open...


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I am in the same boat.   Flying home cross country on Thursday night is significantly cheaper, so if I know the big party is a big live podcast mid-day and party ...I can grab those.  If the party is an after hours deal late into the night then I need to save a little somewhere else.     I have a number in my head,  if I can stay under that, I will go.   If it's a once in a lifetime super duper opportunity,  I will allow for a bigger budget. 
   That said,  I know Disney is one big giant TURTLE and as indecisive as possible.    Like Disneyland hasn't even published their hours for the second half of April, like it's some giant complex mystery they are trying to solve.  I used to think that was "cute" now I compare it to having a boyfriend for 10 years that can't commit. 

    So I am trying to be patient because I KNOW it's not John slowing things down.  I am incredibly grateful for his hard work on this.   I am really excited to hear.


----------



## rlduvall

So I finally contacted the Group Department this morning to book a couple of nights at these fabulous rates in case our DVC waitlist doesn't come through . . . and their system was down.  Just tried right now a second time and still down and they close in an hour.


----------



## LuvEeyore

This thread is eerily silent.  I am hoping that an email will come this week or an announcement will be on the show today,


----------



## boundfordisney

Hope we get some  news soon  so looking forward to more planning,,  cant wait for some hot Florida weather!    We got snow all day yesterday and more yet today ,, looks like its the beginning of winter instead of spring!With some luck  maybe it wont last to long!Wish I was there now!


----------



## thorphin

We just found out that a friend is available to meet up with us on the 1st. I've already registered.

She has no awareness of the DIS (gasp!), but I assume if she wants to hang out with us, and we don't want to tell her to go away for an hour while we do a DIS 20th thing, I'll have to register her (I don't want to ask her to pay for herself)?

If she does need a registration, how can I register her and still be able to pick up her credentials myself earlier in the week (she won't be around or available)? (i.e. can/should I find a way to tack her on to my registration and/or can you pick up credentials for other people?)

Thanks!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Any word on when the Patreon event that Pete mentioned might be announced? I'm booking a trip right now for May 29th-June 2nd. I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Accident

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any word on when the Patreon event that Pete mentioned might be announced? I'm booking a trip right now for May 29th-June 2nd. I'm looking forward to this!



They don't really announce much until the contracts and signed for locations they have to use.   John at least was able to offer that the big party event will be the evening of june 1st and expect something like disapalooza and on disney property.    I think it's getting pandora after hours but who knows.


----------



## KC Mouse

Accident said:


> They don't really announce much until the contracts and signed for locations they have to use.   John at least was able to offer that the big party event will be the evening of june 1st and expect something like disapalooza and on disney property.    I think it's getting pandora after hours but who knows.


I hate to be the guy that complains but man I'm not buying all this Pandora hype! The freaking movie is all most 10 years old and Disney has done nothing with the franchise since acquiring it.  It will be a blast no matter where the location is but Pandora is sounding pretty lame.  I guess I had my heard set on Cosmic Rays.  Just think of how amazing that would be.  You got cheeseburgers, chicken fingers, french fries!  And the entire time your sang to by none other than the "Sunny Eclipse"!  If we are lucky there could be some left over snow man cookies from the Christmas Party!  Oh boy I can just taste em now!


----------



## ShesAPirate

KC Mouse said:


> And the entire time your sang to by none other than the "Sunny Eclipse"!



This would be like waterboarding to me ;P


----------



## KC Mouse

ShesAPirate said:


> This would be like waterboarding to me ;P


Well I never!


----------



## Lesverts

I cannot see Disney renting out Pandora the same week it debuts. 

My best guess would be Fantasyland. All you can ride Peter Pan's Flight and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Maybe some princesses.


----------



## thorphin

Lesverts said:


> I cannot see Disney renting out Pandora the same week it debuts.
> 
> My best guess would be Fantasyland. All you can ride Peter Pan's Flight and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Maybe some princesses.



As much as I had been resisting a fruitless exchange of conjecture (I imagine John and Kevin blinking furiously at the thread wondering why we waste our energy), I admit that it's still entertaining! 

I agree on Disney not renting out Pandora right away (or rather, I'd expect them to be running their own special events), so if we got in to Pandora after hours it'd only be because there was some special event already happening.

I still personally am thinking Epcot since Epcot's closing time never (rarely) changes, so the contract would be easier to draft up. Magic Kingdom's hours--being more fluid from week to week and often being extended in the weeks/days/hours leading up to a particular day, especially during busy periods like the end of May--to me makes it seem less likely that they would contract out an after-hours, in-park event there.

Future World seems like it'd be cheaper to staff a limited-access zone, especially if the Land pavilion wasn't open. And you could throw some cupcakes on a buffet table somewhere pretty easily. Plus, Epcot fits into my touring plan better. And as much fun as a 12a-2a (estimated) party in the Magic Kingdom could be, I'd be rubbish the next day (not that I wouldn't be willing to fall on that sword!).


----------



## Lesverts

We will see. I am sure it will be fun no matter what. My dream would be Sunset Boulevard. All you can ride RnR and ToT. Heck ya.


----------



## pjweaver

If you check out the newest images on google earth you can see what appears to be a large stage being erected in Pete's backyard behind the pool. It would line up with his 108 inch TV and block the area around the stables. You can see some of this through the window behind John on the latest podcast... I think we now know what Charles has been working on at the house.


----------



## GAN

pjweaver said:


> If you check out the newest images on google earth you can see what appears to be a large stage being erected in Pete's backyard behind the pool. It would line up with his 108 inch TV and block the area around the stables. You can see some of this through the window behind John on the latest podcast... I think we now know what Charles has been working on at the house.



Now that you mention it -I did notice some activity through the glass.  Makes perfect sense.....


----------



## Ravens girl

What we do will probably be lots of fun. I just want to know the timing so I can make flight arrangements. I have a room booked for May 28 - June 3, but if something is planned for June 3 , Saturday I'll extend my trip until Sunday.


----------



## LuvEeyore

I am not sure what John has come up with but bigger than anything they've done before...I thought Diagon Alley would be hard to beat.  I really don't care what it is, I just want to know what it is!!!  It will soon be time to make fast passes.
Where is everyone staying?  I am staying in a cabin at Fort Wilderness.  We are driving in Sunday after I get off work at 8am(I am really hoping I get to leave town between 6-7.  I can answer my cell while my God daughter drives!!I think we will have different people in and out during the week.  My goddaughter's best friend will be starting her college programs a couple of weeks before we get there.

In the meantime, I guess we will all checking the DiIS every few hours and waiting to Party!!


----------



## GAN

I'm coming in on Sunday, staying at the Poly(DVC) till Friday -then Friday I'm at SSR ...then back to Poly on Saturday.  I'm waitlisted Friday at Poly so hoping that comes through -if not I'll be happy at SSR with everything going on at Disney Springs which I haven't had the chance to see yet.


----------



## Mommy a Deux

Finally bit the bullet. Registered me and both the kids and booked our offsite condo. Still not certain of our dates.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

First post updated with tentative schedule of events, consolidated list of all links and details of the 20th Anniversary Party on 6/1/2017!!!


*20th Anniversary EPCOT Party
Thursday June 1st 2017 - 10PM - midnight
Please arrive by 9:30pm to check-in (main entrance/turnstiles Epcot)*

_Tonight you'll experience Epcot® in 3D, a progressive night full of Dining, Dancing, and Discovery! This is a night where dynamic dimensions collide as the attractions of Epcot® come to life. It is an evening of celebration where you will experience three private parties in one. From the smooth chill of the Future World West, to the thrills of the Future World East, Epcot® in 3D offers a dimension for everyone!_

_In addition to music, Disney characters and food* you will enjoy endless rides on the following attractions:_

*Soarin'®
Test Track®
The Seas with Nemo and Friends®
Journey Into Imagination With Figment*

_But that's not all!!!!!_

_We will end our evening with our own,_ *private IllumiNations, Reflections of Earth*!!!

_The cost to attend is $85 per person regardless of age. Theme park admission is NOT REQUIRED to attend this event as it is a private party._

*The menu has not yet been set for this event but given the late hour it will be more 'desserts' and 'snacks' and not necessarily a meal. More details on food to come.

You MUST BE registered for the week event in order to join us for the party.  Those already registered will receive an email on how to sign up for party.


----------



## rlduvall

OMG.  This is incredible!!!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The HUGE hint has been revealed! That looks so much fun!!! Can't wait!!!

Question...I'm not sure how important this was, but when I registered for the event, there was no option for split stays. So, I put the resort that I would be at on the day of the party. I'm glad I chose the Boardwalk. Hopefully we will be allowed to walk to the IG exit with it being a private event after it is over.


----------



## OKW Lover

OMG!!!  What a HUGE event!!!!


----------



## PrncessA

This sounds incredible! Can't wait!


----------



## bartleyosu

Booked the party!  So excited!  Now if they just have an event with Craig and Kylie hosting....!


----------



## wnwardii

So will there be buses/transportation provided to take us to any WDW Resort at the end of the EPCOT party?  Or will we need to arrange our own transportation?  I am probably not the only one who is not staying at one of the resorts that is part of the group rates.  So just trying to understand what our options will be.


----------



## Willow1213

Wow! What an awesome event!! Can't wait to be there and hear more details on other meet ups and events during the week. 

Since it's so late, it will just be me attending while my husband stays back with our 2 yr old unless anyone has suggestions for a babysitter? My husband is extremely hesitant to use a service. 

Also, I love that this is my 1,000th post. Finally getting to meet up with other board members and podcast listeners, 10 yrs and 1,000 posts later.


----------



## bamacmac

Wow this sounds amazing! Signed up myself and my parents, as they will be visiting that week. Can't wait!!


----------



## shoreward

Will the Friendship boats run during/after the EPCOT party?


----------



## thorphin

Whoo boy, I bet it's an exciting day over at Dreams Unlimited! I bet y'all sleep well tonight!


----------



## ShesAPirate

Bravo, Mr. Magi. Sounds awesome! I'm signed up. Can't wait!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Wow, wow, WOWWWW!!!!  (Said in my best Figment voice!)    I am SOOOOOO jealous!!  @WebmasterJohn - you' weren't fibbin' when you said this is big - it is EPIC!!!  SO wishing I could join you all, for what sounds like a spectacular event, to celebrate a spectacular milestone - I will certainly be there (jealously!)   with you all in spirit!!  Enjoy for me!!!


----------



## pooh'smate

This looks so awesome. I wish I could be there!!!


----------



## jcb

I almost feel like Sheldon, after Penny gave him Leonard Nimoy's DNA on a napkin.


----------



## MarieLightning

Quick question.

Are they gonna be nitpicky about IDs?

I know for alcohol purchases, they require passports for non US citizens. In this instance, would something like a driver's license be okay, even if it was issued in a different country?

Also, I registered under Marie because that's my commonly used name, but my IDs show my full name which is hyphenated (not a middle name). Is that likely to be a problem?


In other news, soooo excited for this! Epcot is my wife's favorite park (and IllumiNations her favorite nighttime show) so she's over the moon right now.


----------



## BellRN

I would love to do this. I didn't even know about it but that just happens to be the day we get to Disney. Too bad I can't afford to pay that much for my 11 month old to sleep through it all and I doubt I can convince my husband to watch the kids while I go. Oh well


----------



## mrzrich

Just booked!  Can't wait!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

@WebmasterJohn Hi John. I just wanted to let you know that the confirmation email for the party is saying the event is July 1st, 2017. Will the email still work if it says that date? My Dad and I are looking forward to this event! Thank you for everything that all of you do!


----------



## WiscMomof2

Looks like it'll be an amazing event!  Won't be able to swing 2 trips down within a month, but will live vicariously through all your posts.  Enjoy!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

wnwardii said:


> So will there be buses/transportation provided to take us to any WDW Resort at the end of the EPCOT party? Or will we need to arrange our own transportation? I am probably not the only one who is not staying at one of the resorts that is part of the group rates. So just trying to understand what our options will be.


\

Once we see how many people are signed up and what resorts are represented we will make a decision and announcement on possible transportation.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

shoreward said:


> Will the Friendship boats run during/after the EPCOT party?



No


----------



## WebmasterJohn

MarieLightning said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Are they gonna be nitpicky about IDs?
> 
> I know for alcohol purchases, they require passports for non US citizens. In this instance, would something like a driver's license be okay, even if it was issued in a different country?



For admission to the event any government issued ID with your name and picture will be fine.  To purchase alcohol (there will be cash bars) I don't know - bring whatever you think you will need.



MarieLightning said:


> Also, I registered under Marie because that's my commonly used name, but my IDs show my full name which is hyphenated (not a middle name). Is that likely to be a problem?



That will not be a problem.


----------



## nolanboys

Wow! My first DIS meet and I couldn't be more excited. Thank you so much for setting this up!


----------



## ShesAPirate

WebmasterJohn said:


> \
> 
> Once we see how many people are signed up and what resorts are represented we will make a decision and announcement on possible transportation.



My resort has changed since I did the pre-registration. Any way to update that?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

ShesAPirate said:


> My resort has changed since I did the pre-registration. Any way to update that?



We'll take care of stuff like that once we get closer and have a better idea of what might be done about transportation.


----------



## spritna

are there room discounts still? the link is not working.


----------



## thorphin

spritna said:


> are there room discounts still? the link is not working.



The links works for me... were you using this one?: https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/anniversary_start.cfm

The form is supposed to be open until April 26.


----------



## spritna

that link works..........thanks


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Any ideas which characters will be there? I'm hoping Kathy demanded Figment and he'll be there.


----------



## Lesverts

Joy and Sadness would be fantastic.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Any ideas which characters will be there? I'm hoping Kathy demanded Figment and he'll be there.



Um, you have it backwards ... Figment demanded Kathy be there


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Wow!!!  John and all involved in pulling this off!! What an amazing event!!!! Do you think there is any way I can miss my firstborn's high school graduation for this and not be designated worst mom ever?????  I will be with you all in spirit!!!!

Laurie


----------



## Teresa Pitman

This sounds AMAZING! Wish I could be there.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Do you think there is any way I can miss my firstborn's high school graduation for this...



Give him a choice - I bet he picks this party


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Wow!!!  This is shaping up to be quite an event!


----------



## thorphin

I know this is a limited event, but has the limit been set yet?


----------



## pink_donna06

WOW! We're excited about the party. Sounds so fun.

*Question:* When I look at fastpass selection it looks like its only going to let me book 30 days in advanced and not the 60 for when we are there. We come in May 27th. Would the Group rate/booking effect the 60 day out booking for fast passes? 
For instance: If I look at the fastpass calendar right now it only shows the calendar through April 20th. It should be showing May 20th? Correct? 
Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Madonna3

Woohoo!! We registered today and paid for the Epcot party! Exciting times!

Question, my registration form says from 05/26 but the schedule says 05/29.


----------



## dina444444

pink_donna06 said:


> WOW! We're excited about the party. Sounds so fun.
> 
> *Question:* When I look at fastpass selection it looks like its only going to let me book 30 days in advanced and not the 60 for when we are there. We come in May 27th. Would the Group rate/booking effect the 60 day out booking for fast passes?
> For instance: If I look at the fastpass calendar right now it only shows the calendar through April 20th. It should be showing May 20th? Correct?
> Is there anything I can do?


The FP calendar won't show the 60 day out availability until you hit your 60 day booking window. For May 27, the booking window is suppose to open on March 28.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

pink_donna06 said:


> For instance: If I look at the fastpass calendar right now it only shows the calendar through April 20th. It should be showing May 20th? Correct?
> Is there anything I can do?


If you are staying at a Disney Resort, the FP window will change to 60 days when your resort stay is 60 days away. It only shows 30 days out right now, because for those staying offsite, they can only book 30 days in advance.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

...How did you end up doing this - HUGE HUGE news.  I'm fighting my boss now for the dyas off.l


----------



## Madonna3

I'm so excited I am posting again about how excited I am.


----------



## apurplebrat

WOW!  This is going to be incredible.

We were hoping to be able to go but I was told today my employment will be ending at the end of May. I already have a mid June trip planned so not going to be able to add this trip.


----------



## bradisgoofy

We were watching the podcast and had been undecided if we were going to the Epcot event. But after they told us everything that was planned I went right to the link in my email and signed up.


----------



## pink_donna06

dina444444 said:


> The FP calendar won't show the 60 day out availability until you hit your 60 day booking window. For May 27, the booking window is suppose to open on March 28.



Thank you! I just didn't want to get to that day and not be able to book FP. We've always went through a certified travel agent so it's my first time doing it myself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Watching the show this afternoon just made me check flights for going down for one night for the event by myself ... though my wife would not be pleased (just can't take the kids out of school)


----------



## 12jdc

Congratulations on your upcoming 20th anniversary and what looks like an AMAZING party. I am so happy for you!!! You guys are truly wonderful and I enjoy watching the podcast. I feel like I am sitting down with family when I watch. Thank you for creating the DIS. Best wishes for a wonderful and magical party, I wish I could be there


----------



## pjweaver

TheMaxRebo said:


> Watching the show this afternoon just made me check flights for going down for one night for the event by myself ... though my wife would not be pleased (just can't take the kids out of school)


Remind your wife that you want really be by yourself, or just take me. Honestly my wife asked me if I would want to go alone for this but I couldn't do that to her.


----------



## GAN

TheMaxRebo said:


> Watching the show this afternoon just made me check flights for going down for one night for the event by myself ... though my wife would not be pleased (just can't take the kids out of school)





pjweaver said:


> Remind your wife that you want really be by yourself, or just take me. Honestly my wife asked me if I would want to go alone for this but I couldn't do that to her.



If you do decide to go -especially if it is one night ...let me know.


----------



## Mommy a Deux

OK, I did it. I just can't pass up that party. Think of the FPs this frees up!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So what was said on the podcast about the party? I can't listen right now.


----------



## Jms81

I've been trying to use the link in the first post to make hotel reservations, but it keeps bringing me to an error page. Help!


----------



## thorphin

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So what was said on the podcast about the party? I can't listen right now.



I don't believe that they said anything that isn't posted at the top of this thread. I listened really hard, but couldn't find anything new.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So what was said on the podcast about the party? I can't listen right now.



I don't think much more than the details John already posted here - but just stressing unlimited access to those rides and didn't say exactly what the food would be but gave an idea of what it could be, how even Pete was surprised they got the private Illuminations - so just adding some emotion to the facts


----------



## Capwkidd

thorphin said:


> As much as I had been resisting a fruitless exchange of conjecture (I imagine John and Kevin blinking furiously at the thread wondering why we waste our energy), I admit that it's still entertaining!
> 
> I agree on Disney not renting out Pandora right away (or rather, I'd expect them to be running their own special events), so if we got in to Pandora after hours it'd only be because there was some special event already happening.
> 
> I still personally am thinking Epcot since Epcot's closing time never (rarely) changes, so the contract would be easier to draft up. Magic Kingdom's hours--being more fluid from week to week and often being extended in the weeks/days/hours leading up to a particular day, especially during busy periods like the end of May--to me makes it seem less likely that they would contract out an after-hours, in-park event there.
> 
> Future World seems like it'd be cheaper to staff a limited-access zone, especially if the Land pavilion wasn't open. And you could throw some cupcakes on a buffet table somewhere pretty easily. Plus, Epcot fits into my touring plan better. And as much fun as a 12a-2a (estimated) party in the Magic Kingdom could be, I'd be rubbish the next day (not that I wouldn't be willing to fall on that sword!).



A 12a-2a party would be amazing! That's 9p to 11p for us Californians!


----------



## Capwkidd

WebmasterJohn said:


> First post updated with tentative schedule of events, consolidated list of all links and details of the 20th Anniversary Party on 6/1/2017!!!
> 
> 
> *20th Anniversary EPCOT Party
> Thursday June 1st 2017 - 10PM - midnight
> Please arrive by 9:30pm to check-in (main entrance/turnstiles Epcot)*
> 
> _Tonight you'll experience Epcot® in 3D, a progressive night full of Dining, Dancing, and Discovery! This is a night where dynamic dimensions collide as the attractions of Epcot® come to life. It is an evening of celebration where you will experience three private parties in one. From the smooth chill of the Future World West, to the thrills of the Future World East, Epcot® in 3D offers a dimension for everyone!_
> 
> _In addition to music, Disney characters and food* you will enjoy endless rides on the following attractions:_
> 
> *Soarin'®
> Test Track®
> The Seas with Nemo and Friends®
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment*
> 
> _But that's not all!!!!!_
> 
> _We will end our evening with our own,_ *private IllumiNations, Reflections of Earth*!!!
> 
> _The cost to attend is $85 per person regardless of age. Theme park admission is NOT REQUIRED to attend this event as it is a private party._
> 
> *The menu has not yet been set for this event but given the late hour it will be more 'desserts' and 'snacks' and not necessarily a meal. More details on food to come.
> 
> You MUST BE registered for the week event in order to join us for the party.  Those already registered will receive an email on how to sign up for party.



Any chance Frozen can be adddd to the list of rides, since the lines are normally so long and FPs hard to get?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Capwkidd said:


> Any chance Frozen can be adddd to the list of rides, since the lines are normally so long and FPs hard to get?



No chance at all.......


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Jms81 said:


> I've been trying to use the link in the first post to make hotel reservations, but it keeps bringing me to an error page. Help!



Sorry it wasn't working - I retyped it and it seems to be OK now - here's the link - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/anniversary_start.cfm


----------



## Jms81

WebmasterJohn said:


> Sorry it wasn't working - I retyped it and it seems to be OK now - here's the link - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/anniversary_start.cfm


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lesverts

Capwkidd said:


> Any chance Frozen can be adddd to the list of rides, since the lines are normally so long and FPs hard to get?





WebmasterJohn said:


> No chance at all.......



I am assuming this has to do with staffing FEA? Plus cost to add another big attraction.

Still 2 A-Level attractions. But I'm a little sad that we cannot have a Hunger Games: Mission: Space Edition.


----------



## Capwkidd

Let's have a figment ride with Cathy event .... and a Soarin' with Pete and his mom event


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

What Does Epcot in 3D mean?

Edit: nevermind, i figured it out. lol


----------



## boundfordisney

Tickets purchased for my daughter and myself!  This is going to be an awesome event  so glad we are able to make it!So looking forward to this trip!


----------



## Dean1953

I plan on paying the $25 for registration.  My son and daughter will be with me for the week.  Do I need to sign them up for registration and pay $25 each if they want to go to the party at Epcot?  Or can I pay the party fee of $89 times 3?


----------



## rlduvall

Dean1953 said:


> I plan on paying the $25 for registration.  My son and daughter will be with me for the week.  Do I need to sign them up for registration and pay $25 each if they want to go to the party at Epcot?  Or can I pay the party fee of $89 times 3?



Each individual who wants to attend the party must be registered also.


----------



## Dean1953

I've got a few weeks to decide how much the daughter would like to go to the Epcot party.  There's also a chance that she may not go to Orlando with us, but she should know by the end of April.


----------



## AngiTN

We are there that entire week. I need to talk DH in to going. Thing is, we'll have DGD with us. Now got to figure out what parts she would be interested in. There is a lot more to the events than I realized


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I am almost in tears it is Epcot.  This is my favorite park!  Love, love, love the S&D which is where I'll be that week.

I happened to be in the parks wandering around when Soarin' had a AP soft opening and I rode it again and again almost empty.  My family ditched me after the 5th or 6th ride.  They needed Daddy time anyway.  Such wonderful memories.

Now if we could get a special performance of the World Showcase Players it would be heaven.  I laughed at every darn joke every time and the DH knew when to duck out for a beer at the Rose and Crown to avoid being picked.  Maybe the guys with the bags over their heads area available?!


----------



## shoreward

Will entry/exit for the EPCOT party only be at the main entrance, or can IG be used, as well?

Is the World Showcase gong to be open during the party?


----------



## jbinder95

I'm a little bit confused on the pricing. I'd like to come with my wife and 10 month old daughter. As I understand, the party is $85/person, including my daughter (which I think is a little much for a 10-month old who will not be participating in anything, eating or drinking). Is the $25 "registration fee" included in the $85? Or is it an additional fee even if we are not participating in the other week-long events and only coming for the night? That would bring the total to $110/person. Just trying to figure out the total price. Thanks to anyone who can clarify.


----------



## NeuroCindy

jbinder95 said:


> I'm a little bit confused on the pricing. I'd like to come with my wife and 10 month old daughter. As I understand, the party is $85/person, including my daughter (which I think is a little much for a 10-month old who will not be participating in anything, eating or drinking). Is the $25 "registration fee" included in the $85? Or is it an additional fee even if we are not participating in the other week-long events and only coming for the night? That would bring the total to $110/person. Just trying to figure out the total price. Thanks to anyone who can clarify.



Each person has to pay the $25 +$85 if they want to attend the Epcot party.


----------



## circus4u

We already had a trip scheduled for May 23 - Jun 6, and since we had never been to one of these events, we registered to attend.  I have read through all 22 pages of this posting, but don't understand what is actually going on.  Are there any events, meetings, etc. going on other than the Epcot party?  What does everyone do on the other dates?  Other than the rides listed for the Epcot night and the special Illuminations, does anything else typically go on at the party?  We will probably pass on the party night if that is all that goes on since about the only ride we are typically interested in riding would be Soarin' and that is usually a once and done for the entire trip.  Have seen Illuminations so many times already and we usually leave before it starts anyway on a typical night.  So, talk me into going; what all goes on?


----------



## JanaK

How long after registering did it take you to receive the email with the 20th Anniversary ID Number needed to sign up for the party?  I don’t want to be impatient and bother John if I don’t need to.  But I also don’t want to miss out on the party!


----------



## jbinder95

NeuroCindy said:


> Each person has to pay the $25 +$85 if they want to attend the Epcot party.



Hmmmm. Don't think I can justify $330 for the wife and I. Won't be able to find babysitter for our infant. Bummer. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## circus4u

JanaK said:


> How long after registering did it take you to receive the email with the 20th Anniversary ID Number needed to sign up for the party?  I don’t want to be impatient and bother John if I don’t need to.  But I also don’t want to miss out on the party!


The only message I received with the ID number was in the message about donating items for the silent auction.  That msg was almost immediately received afte notification that my payment had been processed.


----------



## dina444444

circus4u said:


> The only message I received with the ID number was in the message about donating items for the silent auction.  That msg was almost immediately received afte notification that my payment had been processed.


The ID number is the same for both.


----------



## JanaK

The only email I received just says it’s a receipt for registering.  I’ve read it several times and there is no id number included at all.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

JanaK said:


> The only email I received just says it’s a receipt for registering.  I’ve read it several times and there is no id number included at all.


You need to wait until they process your payment. You will receive a 2nd email saying that. After that, you should get an email about the party.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

circus4u said:


> We already had a trip scheduled for May 23 - Jun 6, and since we had never been to one of these events, we registered to attend.  I have read through all 22 pages of this posting, but don't understand what is actually going on.  Are there any events, meetings, etc. going on other than the Epcot party?  What does everyone do on the other dates?  Other than the rides listed for the Epcot night and the special Illuminations, does anything else typically go on at the party?  We will probably pass on the party night if that is all that goes on since about the only ride we are typically interested in riding would be Soarin' and that is usually a once and done for the entire trip.  Have seen Illuminations so many times already and we usually leave before it starts anyway on a typical night.  So, talk me into going; what all goes on?



The actual party is something new so nothing really "typical" to compare it to ... but there will be food and a DJ and just hanging out with fellow DIS fans and opportunities to meet the team, etc.  I see it as at least as much being about being in WDW with people who love WDW and love the DIS and are virtual friendsthrough the DIS as it is about the attractions and illuminations 

Now, there will be other things going on that week but no other details have been released.  If it is like what they did last year for the Megameet there were small group meetups such as meeting up with Ryno to Vlog around EPCOT or with Julie and others to shop at Disney Springs or Corey and others to drink around EPCOT or with Michael and Craig for a Connecting with Walt trip down Main St USA.  No idea if that exact same format will be used but likely something like that to give you an idea.  These would all be separate from the big EPCOT party and require the $25 registration and then registering for the individual event as well (I believe for the megameet they also asked for a donation to Give Kids the World when you registered for one of the mini-meets)

Hope this helps!


----------



## jcb

Rumor is that Kathy Werling is contemplating giving a class on using your iPad to take photos in WDW.  A course prerequisite would be use of a sledge hammer 101.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

shoreward said:


> Will entry/exit for the EPCOT party only be at the main entrance, or can IG be used, as well?



Entry into the event will be through the main entrance - IG will not be open.  We have asked if guests can exit through IG if they are staying at one of those resorts but we have not heard back yet on this.



shoreward said:


> Is the World Showcase gong to be open during the party?



World Showcase will not be open.  I don't know what they will do but I guess they will have a rope up blocking WS and have Cast Members posted so that you cannot enter.  This is all a guess.


----------



## princessfionasmom

I'm so excited for this event!! It just happens that hubby and I are going to be there celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary.  This is a perfect addition to our trip.


----------



## Cousin Orville

WebmasterJohn said:


> Entry into the event will be through the main entrance - IG will not be open.  We have asked if guests can exit through IG if they are staying at one of those resorts but we have not heard back yet on this.



Fingers crossed.  I moved over to the Boardwalk to be closer to the action.  That would be convenient to just walk out.


----------



## sweetpeama

I've got my basic plans all figured out. OK just flight times and days plus what park I would go to each day. Just need the following
1. Knock on Door with a big check 
2. See if my aunt wants to come if not I think that the kids and I will just come by myself as they are old enough to attend the party with me being 9 and 12. 
3. Figure out which resort I want to stay at based on what is available though I won't be able to take advantage of the room deal ( the possible knock on door will come after the cut off for booking) 
4. Book my airline and room reservations and purchase tickets ( will need to decide if I want to get Hopper passes based on other events through the week) 
5. Get Dining Reservations and Fast Passes based on availability at the time. 
6. Pack 
7. Have Fun


----------



## shoreward

WebmasterJohn said:


> Entry into the event will be through the main entrance - IG will not be open.  We have asked if guests can exit through IG if they are staying at one of those resorts but we have not heard back yet on this.



Can you please update, when that information is available?  I'm sure availability to exit EPCOT at IG would be a major consideration for those who wouild stay at EPCOT resorts.


----------



## Accident

circus4u said:


> We already had a trip scheduled for May 23 - Jun 6, and since we had never been to one of these events, we registered to attend.  I have read through all 22 pages of this posting, but don't understand what is actually going on.  Are there any events, meetings, etc. going on other than the Epcot party?  What does everyone do on the other dates?  Other than the rides listed for the Epcot night and the special Illuminations, does anything else typically go on at the party?  We will probably pass on the party night if that is all that goes on since about the only ride we are typically interested in riding would be Soarin' and that is usually a once and done for the entire trip.  Have seen Illuminations so many times already and we usually leave before it starts anyway on a typical night.  So, talk me into going; what all goes on?





TheMaxRebo said:


> The actual party is something new so nothing really "typical" to compare it to ... but there will be food and a DJ and just hanging out with fellow DIS fans and opportunities to meet the team, etc.  I see it as at least as much being about being in WDW with people who love WDW and love the DIS and are virtual friendsthrough the DIS as it is about the attractions and illuminations
> 
> Now, there will be other things going on that week but no other details have been released.  If it is like what they did last year for the Megameet there were small group meetups such as meeting up with Ryno to Vlog around EPCOT or with Julie and others to shop at Disney Springs or Corey and others to drink around EPCOT or with Michael and Craig for a Connecting with Walt trip down Main St USA.  No idea if that exact same format will be used but likely something like that to give you an idea.  These would all be separate from the big EPCOT party and require the $25 registration and then registering for the individual event as well (I believe for the megameet they also asked for a donation to Give Kids the World when you registered for one of the mini-meets)
> 
> Hope this helps!



To add, this is also a charity event/week to benefit Give Kids the World.       there will be a silent auction, the other events will have a donate what you can/want to gktw and no other fees above the $25 per person for the event, part of that and the party also goes to GKTW.    

I think pete mentioned on the show that monday and friday of that week were going to be mostly when the other events are with thursday night being the big blow out.   It doesn't mean other things and other unofficial things won't get added....      

Overall, it's a nice time, you get to meet others whose screen names you just see on this forum.     The dis crew is very generous with their time and it's for a great charity..    I"m personally big on support charities that are about giving some joy and hope to a seemingly hopeless time.   I think it has just as much if not more impact to helping offer a chance to recover.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Accident said:


> I think pete mentioned on the show that monday and friday of that week were going to be mostly when the other events are with thursday night being the big blow out.



Just to clarify  - Monday thru Friday would be other events.  Thursday night is the big party so that day may be a little 'slow' so we can gear up for the party.

Kevin and I will definitely be in the Magic Kingdom on Saturday for a meet if anyone wants to join us (see OP).  No fee for this, just come and see us and ride Small World if you feel like it.


----------



## JPinkc

Is this going to be more of a "adult only event"??  We will be arriving that day at Noon and would like to come.  Just worried our 11 and 13yr old will get bored if its a bunch of us adults having fun instead of them


----------



## WebmasterJohn

JPinkc said:


> Is this going to be more of a "adult only event"?? We will be arriving that day at Noon and would like to come. Just worried our 11 and 13yr old will get bored if its a bunch of us adults having fun instead of them



The party itself will not be 'adults only' - families with children have already signed up and more are certainly welcome.  Check out the description of the party in the first post to see if your kids would enjoy it.

Whether or not they will be bored during other events is only something you can decide - you know them better than anyone.


----------



## GAN

JPinkc said:


> Is this going to be more of a "adult only event"??  We will be arriving that day at Noon and would like to come.  Just worried our 11 and 13yr old will get bored if its a bunch of us adults having fun instead of them



I don't know your kids, but if they like riding Test Track and Soarin'  something tells me they aren't going to be too worried about what you're doing!


----------



## Capwkidd

Will we have access to club cool?


----------



## JPinkc

Thanks for the info.  I have been to some private functions at Disney in the past a couple of them got a little wild ,  But that was a while ago... and I do remember as kids when we went werent allowed to go to a nighttime after hours Epcot party, so I figured I should ask


----------



## circus4u

It would be nice if there was room left on name badges/tags (if they are used) where we could annotate our disboard screen names.  Would make it easier to find folks that we communicate with every day.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Capwkidd said:


> Will we have access to club cool?



Only the areas and attractions listed in original post will be open/available.


----------



## thorphin

WebmasterJohn said:


> World Showcase will not be open.  I don't know what they will do but I guess they will have a rope up blocking WS and have Cast Members posted so that you cannot enter.  This is all a guess.



Well, nuts. I could have easily spent two hours strolling through an empty World Showcase for $85. But, to this point, *do you have more details on the ROE viewing logistics*? If World Showcase is closed, will we all be confined to something like the Fastpass location opposite American Adventure? I have no concept of whether there would be room for everyone in that location (or if it would be all that enjoyable).


----------



## ShesAPirate

circus4u said:


> It would be nice if there was room left on name badges/tags (if they are used) where we could annotate our disboard screen names.  Would make it easier to find folks that we communicate with every day.



If I recall correctly, my board name has always been on my badge for every DIS event I've attended. Definitely was for the Mega Meet last year, and PCC 6.0.


----------



## mrzrich

AngiTN said:


> We are there that entire week. I need to talk DH in to going. Thing is, we'll have DGD with us. Now got to figure out what parts she would be interested in. There is a lot more to the events than I realized



AngiTN, I am so thrilled that you will be there.  It seems that we are often on the same threads, and are usually in agreement on those threads.  Maybe I will finally get to shake your hand!



circus4u said:


> It would be nice if there was room left on name badges/tags (if they are used) where we could annotate our disboard screen names.  Would make it easier to find folks that we communicate with every day.



Your Disboards name is usually on your credentials under your name.  Always has been at past events I have attended.


----------



## AngiTN

mrzrich said:


> AngiTN, I am so thrilled that you will be there.  It seems that we are often on the same threads, and are usually in agreement on those threads.  Maybe I will finally get to shake your hand!
> 
> Your Disboards name is usually on your credentials under your name.  Always has been at past events I have attended.


Looking so forward to the night. I've run in to several Diser's in the parks. My pink/purple hair tends to stand out 
It will be fun to be around so many. I got our tickets yesterday. I'd debated on bringing DGD but she'll have fun. She's the type that can be best friends with someone in 5 min so I'm sure she'll find someone to hang out with there. And if she doesn't, she's used to be around adults being an only child with 3 adults in her household


----------



## mrzrich

Should we start a separate thread to discuss possible listener/board member planned events?  Or suggestions for possible "official mini meets"?

I know when Pecos Bill started those Humongous $90 Nachos, some of us mentioned that it might be fun to do as a meet.  I am sure there are other cool ideas out there as well.  Amorette's just announced a Friday Morning Mickey Dome Cake Decorating class, something along those lines might be fun as well.


----------



## AngiTN

mrzrich said:


> Should we start a separate thread to discuss possible listener/board member planned events?  Or suggestions for possible "official mini meets"?
> 
> I know when Pecos Bill started those Humongous $90 Nachos, some of us mentioned that it might be fun to do as a meet.  I am sure there are other cool ideas out there as well.  Amorette's just announced a Friday Morning Mickey Dome Cake Decorating class, something along those lines might be fun as well.


Great ideas! I'd be all over some other options too. It's our long, 10 day trip with DGD so we have more room to "stretch out and slow down" than when it's just DH and I for 5 days


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I would be down to some listener/board member events. I'll only be there the 5 days that events are happening, so I'm sure I'll be running around all over the place.


----------



## Capwkidd

John, will we be kicked out at midnight? 2 hours is such a short amount of time considering how much we can do there... Was the Diagon Alley event also just 2 hours? It only had 1 ride...

I sure would like to meet more DIS'rs


----------



## jcb

thorphin said:


> Well, nuts. I could have easily spent two hours strolling through an empty World Showcase for $85. But, to this point, *do you have more details on the ROE viewing logistics*? If World Showcase is closed, will we all be confined to something like the Fastpass location opposite American Adventure? I have no concept of whether there would be room for everyone in that location (or if it would be all that enjoyable).



Knowing John, he has probably arranged for everyone to view Illuminations from the top of Spaceship Earth.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I think the board meet ups are a GREAT idea, count me in. An easy one would be informal pool parties at the various group hotels the afternoon before the party so you can say hello to others staying at the same resort while we all rest up and relax away from the parks.


----------



## Capwkidd

John, how will people get back to their resorts?


----------



## boundfordisney

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I think the board meet ups are a GREAT idea, count me in. An easy one would be informal pool parties at the various group hotels the afternoon before the party so you can say hello to others staying at the same resort while we all rest up and relax away from the parks.


 this is a great idea!


----------



## jcb

mrzrich said:


> Pecos Bill started those Humongous $90 Nachos



I honestly thought "$90" was a typo.  Then I found the thread you started on the restaurant board.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Capwkidd said:


> John, will we be kicked out at midnight? 2 hours is such a short amount of time considering how much we can do there... Was the Diagon Alley event also just 2 hours? It only had 1 ride...



Diagon Alley was 3 hours, but Universal closes earlier than EPCOT.  It was also 2 rides.  

I think John has does any amazing job planning a party that sounds awesome.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Capwkidd said:


> John, how will people get back to their resorts?



From earlier in the thread:  


WebmasterJohn said:


> \
> 
> Once we see how many people are signed up and what resorts are represented we will make a decision and announcement on possible transportation.



Lyft/Uber are always an option.


----------



## AngiTN

NeuroCindy said:


> From earlier in the thread:
> 
> 
> Lyft/Uber are always an option.


We plan to use Uber/Lyft.


----------



## thorphin

We'll have someone with us who isn't staying on-property to complicate our transportation plans, but I'd be happy if there was a DIS-arranged transportation service back to the event hotels, especially if competitively priced. Plenty of time for John to figure out what is necessary and possible, though.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Since they just announced that Pandora would have EMH throughout our trip until 1 a.m, I think it would be fun to get a disboards group together and go check it out one night.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NeuroCindy said:


> I think John has does any amazing job planning a party that sounds awesome.


TOTALLY agree with this, Cindy!  Even though I sadly can't make it, my mouth is watering with excitement (did that make sense?) for others, and I am VERY envious!!  I will definitely be living vicariously, and be with you all in spirit, for this fantastic-sounding series of events!!

TOTALLY awesome job, @WebmasterJohn John, and I'm sure you'll be working your buns off on all the minutia (sometimes the TOUGHEST part!!) from now until the events are LONG over.  Everyone else who's lucky enough to attend, I envy.    I don't envy your job, at all!!


----------



## GAN

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I think the board meet ups are a GREAT idea, count me in. An easy one would be informal pool parties at the various group hotels the afternoon before the party so you can say hello to others staying at the same resort while we all rest up and relax away from the parks.



I'd be up for a cocktail(or two) ....


----------



## gambit985

I too would be interested in resort transportation if offered.  We will be at Bay Lake Tower and right now looking at using either Uber/Lyft.  We are definitely excited though that this is during our 10th anniversary vacation and can't wait to meet people.


----------



## thorphin

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Since they just announced that Pandora would have EMH throughout our trip until 1 a.m, I think it would be fun to get a disboards group together and go check it out one night.



Thanks for posting this. This will either be a clustercuss or an amazing experience.  Either way, we'll be there!


----------



## GAN

thorphin said:


> Thanks for posting this. This will either be a clustercuss or an amazing experience.  Either way, we'll be there!



I'm expecting it to be an amazing experience at night -during the day not so much.  The use of lighting to create an environment can be pretty powerful, so we'll see.  I'm thinking in that regard they will be looking to take it over the top.  I do a good amount of lighting myself -and if this isn't the most spectacular job I've ever seen, I will be disappointed!


----------



## happy2go2wdwmom

Dis 20th Anniversary WDW park ticket purchase question: Okay I am a little rusty on these terms and conditions so please help 'splain matters to me:  If I buy tickets, say, 3-day hopper passes and stay just one night on property (6/1-6/2) through this 20th anniversary amazing offer, will we be able to use our tickets a few days earlier than 6/1 or 6/2(like probably 5/29, 5/30, and 5/31) as long as we pick them up on a credential pick up day (5/29?).  We are staying at Dis Springs hotel for a few days before June 1st.  Hope this makes sense.  Was thinking we can use them up to 10 days sooner but just double checking. 
TIA!


----------



## ttargia

Do we know if any photo pass characters will be out and about in the park?


----------



## thorphin

GAN said:


> I'm expecting it to be an amazing experience at night -during the day not so much.  The use of lighting to create an environment can be pretty powerful, so we'll see.  I'm thinking in that regard they will be looking to take it over the top.  I do a good amount of lighting myself -and if this isn't the most spectacular job I've ever seen, I will be disappointed!



Oh no doubt. I'm a lighting nerd too (though I don't work with lighting) and have high hopes. I'm sure that will be a success. What I'm not sure about is the effect of Disney giving all Disney resort guests an incentive to cram into one section of one park that only has two attractions in it. The good news is that the DIS party will be one late night in which we won't be dealing with huge crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I think the board meet ups are a GREAT idea, count me in. An easy one would be informal pool parties at the various group hotels the afternoon before the party so you can say hello to others staying at the same resort while we all rest up and relax away from the parks.



For the Megameet we planned one informal event for watching Wishes! from the Poly beach together, just as another idea.  We did it early on in the week so it was a good way to meet a few people early on and then you would run into them throughout the week


----------



## old lady

I can't wair. I was there the first year they opened.


----------



## PrncessA

Booked my flights and party reservation today! Now it's official (and non-refundable).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

GAN said:


> If you do decide to go -especially if it is one night ...let me know.



So, after some negotiations I have permission to do a solo trip down for the meet.  Thinking of going for 2 or 3 nights to do a day at Animal Kingdom as well.

You thinking of going?  Want a roommate?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So, after some negotiations I have permission to do a solo trip down for the meet.  Thinking of going for 2 or 3 nights to do a day at Animal Kingdom as well.
> 
> You thinking of going?  Want a roommate?


I wish I had a permission slip and a couple extra dollars. I don't think I can pull it off with Marathon weekend in 2018. One day I will make one of these events.


----------



## Capwkidd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Since they just announced that Pandora would have EMH throughout our trip until 1 a.m, I think it would be fun to get a disboards group together and go check it out one night.


Where did you see this?


----------



## rteetz

Capwkidd said:


> Where did you see this?


Walt Disney World Resort Guests Can Explore Pandora - The World of Avatar with FastPass+ and Nightly Extra Magic Hours


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Capwkidd said:


> Where did you see this?


It was announced this morning, and the DIS made an article:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-with-fastpass-and-nightly-extra-magic-hours/


----------



## Capwkidd

thorphin said:


> Oh no doubt. I'm a lighting nerd too (though I don't work with lighting) and have high hopes. I'm sure that will be a success. What I'm not sure about is the effect of Disney giving all Disney resort guests an incentive to cram into one section of one park that only has two attractions in it. The good news is that the DIS party will be one late night in which we won't be dealing with huge crowds.


Nice, I am fan of light myself


----------



## Capwkidd

How do you delete a message?


----------



## Capwkidd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It was announced this morning, and the DIS made an article:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-with-fastpass-and-nightly-extra-magic-hours/


Nice!! 1am is a MUCH better time to close (it's still only 10pm for us west coast people)!! Maybe after the DIS party we can all head over to AK to do Pandora


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Capwkidd said:


> Nice!! 1am is a MUCH better time to close (it's still only 10pm for us west coast people)!! Maybe after the DIS party we can all head over to AK to do Pandora


The distance between EPCOT and AK just to ride 1 ride at Pandora won't be worth it. We also don't know what the transportation will be like.  Plus, everyone will be tired after a late party. I say trying to do it another night would be better.


----------



## Capwkidd

John: Will Illuminations be at midnight (I hope)?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Since they just announced that Pandora would have EMH throughout our trip until 1 a.m, I think it would be fun to get a disboards group together and go check it out one night.



Well, unless there is some other amazing official meetup planned for that day/night my plan is to do Animal Kingdom on May 31st (so day before the party) - I'd be up for that being an official-unofficial meetup thing


----------



## AngiTN

Capwkidd said:


> Nice!! 1am is a MUCH better time to close (it's still only 10pm for us west coast people)!! Maybe after the DIS party we can all head over to AK to do Pandora


An idea to consider for sure.

Maybe those interested can pool together and get some big Uber's to take everyone over to AK to get in 1 ride? Totally silly thing to try to do for 1 ride but hey, where else can you do silly things, if not Disney


----------



## PrncessA

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Since they just announced that Pandora would have EMH throughout our trip until 1 a.m, I think it would be fun to get a disboards group together and go check it out one night.



I have a 7:35am ADR for the new character breakfast at Trattoria al Forno the next morning, I am thinking midnight is my limit. LOL


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, unless there is some other amazing official meetup planned for that day/night my plan is to do Animal Kingdom on May 31st (so day before the party) - I'd be up for that being an official-unofficial meetup thing


Ahh, that sounds like a plan, at this point, that is probably the day I will arrive...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Ahh, that sounds like a plan, at this point, that is probably the day I will arrive...



I just booked - so I am officially in!

And I am arriving that day as well (landing like 11:30) and will go basically right there and it is open until 1am with the extra magic hours so should be plenty of time


----------



## Capwkidd

AngiTN said:


> An idea to consider for sure.
> 
> Maybe those interested can pool together and get some big Uber's to take everyone over to AK to get in 1 ride? Totally silly thing to try to do for 1 ride but hey, where else can you do silly things, if not Disney


When POTC reopened at Disneyland, after the Jack additions, me and my friend went to ride it... and it was the only time we have ever seen the pirates all hunched over.... Which is what it looks like when the ride is closed....


----------



## GAN

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just booked - so I am officially in!
> 
> And I am arriving that day as well (landing like 11:30) and will go basically right there and it is open until 1am with the extra magic hours so should be plenty of time



I'll plan on AK that afternoon/night as well.  Maybe I'll book some FastPasses.  I PM'd you Phil.


----------



## Accident

I vote for a new non-official event, meetup, make a friend if traveling solo and you want to join others thread....

EDIT: I'll start it an volunteer to keep post 1 updated with info in it.

The thread is opened up here:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-ups-events-and-make-a-friend-thread.3593096/


----------



## Capwkidd

Accident said:


> I vote for a new non-official event, meetup, make a friend if traveling solo and you want to join others thread....
> 
> EDIT: I'll start it an volunteer to keep post 1 updated with info in it.



I like this plan.... I will be solo (solo you can't hear me?), since I definitely want to meet other DIS'rs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Accident said:


> I vote for a new non-official event, meetup, make a friend if traveling solo and you want to join others thread....
> 
> EDIT: I'll start it an volunteer to keep post 1 updated with info in it.



sounds great, thanks!

I know I managed a thread like that for the Megameet including keeping track of who was staying at what hotel ... that proved to be quite time consuming and not sure of the benefit so I suggest we/you *not* to that this time


----------



## Accident

TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds great, thanks!
> 
> I know I managed a thread like that for the Megameet including keeping track of who was staying at what hotel ... that proved to be quite time consuming and not sure of the benefit so I suggest we/you *not* to that this time



yeah I"m not trying to figure out who is where, just get a place we don't clog up this thread for alternative meet up event and opportunities.   of course if your solo post your looking for park days with people or whatever interests you..


The thread is now opened here:   https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-ups-events-and-make-a-friend-thread.3593096/


----------



## GAN

Accident said:


> I vote for a new non-official event, meetup, make a friend if traveling solo and you want to join others thread....
> 
> EDIT: I'll start it an volunteer to keep post 1 updated with info in it.
> 
> The thread is opened up here:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-ups-events-and-make-a-friend-thread.3593096/



Looks like I'll be solo as well -hopping over....

Thanks Bryan!


----------



## thorphin

Did anyone successfully get more than 8 days of tickets through the DIS group? We got 8 days (before the 3/11 ticketing changeover that changed the calculator to a max of 5 days), but we were really hoping for 9 days. The CM at Group Reservations told me that 8 was the max, so I hesitate to call them back unless others were able to get more than 8 days (or more than 5 recently, I guess). I *imagine* if worse comes to worse, I could add a day at concierge once we get down there, but if I can get this lined up ahead of time, it would be ideal.


----------



## jcb

Sorry, I only tried for 8 days.


----------



## Skip3key

This will be our first Dis Event and we are super excited! Was just wondering, does anyone wear anything special during the week to help identify themselves as a DisBoards/Disunplugged supporter to others while in the parks? Hat? Button? Secret wave?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Skip3key said:


> This will be our first Dis Event and we are super excited! Was just wondering, does anyone wear anything special during the week to help identify themselves as a DisBoards/Disunplugged supporter to others while in the parks? Hat? Button? Secret wave?



well, assuming the credentials are like the ones they used for the Megameet they are rather large/noticeable lanyards - so that was one way

There are also plenty of DIS t-shirts you can buy (they made one special for the mega meet - not sure if they are doing for this)

If all else fails you can just shout "MOIST!" and see who starts lauging


----------



## BlvInMagic

WooHoo.... just registered and signed-up for the party at Epcot.  SO EXCITED for my first DIS EVENT!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> I wish I had a permission slip and a couple extra dollars. I don't think I can pull it off with Marathon weekend in 2018. One day I will make one of these events.


I'm with ya, Ryan!  And with any luck, we'll make it to the SAME event, so I can give ya a BIG hug!!


----------



## rteetz

SorcererHeidi said:


> I'm with ya, Ryan!  And with any luck, we'll make it to the SAME event, so I can give ya a BIG hug!!


I hope so too. I'm still working on my mom to let me go for just the party.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> I hope so too. I'm still working on my mom to let me go for just the party.


For your sake, I hope it works.  I'm sure LOTS of folks on these boards would LOVE to meet you, and thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## DrGonzo

Finally, Everything is booked. Not staying on property this trip which stinks, (have a trip in October coming up too) Will be staying at the Red Lion which is 15 minutes away from the parking lot which is ok. Staying Tuesday to Saturday. Can't wait for the party at Epcot!!!!


----------



## katmu

I'm trying to decide if it would be worth it to come down 5/31 - 6/4.  I need to be at home on 5/30 so I think the 31st is the earliest I could fly down.  I have a flight credit so that would mostly be covered, so that leaves hotel, tickets and food although as a solo I tend not to eat as much.  Go for it, or not worth it for such a short trip?


----------



## DrGonzo

katmu said:


> I'm trying to decide if it would be worth it to come down 5/31 - 6/4. I need to be at home on 5/30 so I think the 31st is the earliest I could fly down. I have a flight credit so that would mostly be covered, so that leaves hotel, tickets and food although as a solo I tend not to eat as much. Go for it, or not worth it for such a short trip?


My friend is coming down the 31st until the 3rd so Yeah it's worth it. Im coming a day earlier until the 3rd. We are staying at the Red Lion Hotel, Very nice hotel and super cheap. Booked thru Tripadvisor

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ndo_Kissimmee_Maingate-Kissimmee_Florida.html


----------



## bartleyosu

We are doing a split between Pop and BW.  Originally booked Pop all 7n for awesome group rate.  BW group wasn't that good as AP was better.  Couldn't stand it, I had to be at Epcot resorts part of time so booked BW AP rate for Jun 2-6, kept Pop 5/30 to Jun 2.  Wouldn't you know that party is 6/1 at EPcot?  We won't check in there to next day!  Oh well still so excited.


----------



## katmu

DrGonzo said:


> My friend is coming down the 31st until the 3rd so Yeah it's worth it. Im coming a day earlier until the 3rd. We are staying at the Red Lion Hotel, Very nice hotel and super cheap. Booked thru Tripadvisor
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ndo_Kissimmee_Maingate-Kissimmee_Florida.html



Flights look good.  I'm looking at staying onsite, at either a value or moderate.  I'm not thinking I want to spend for a Deluxe this time for such a short trip plus I'm taking my mom to Europe in December.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

katmu said:


> I'm trying to decide if it would be worth it to come down 5/31 - 6/4.  I need to be at home on 5/30 so I think the 31st is the earliest I could fly down.  I have a flight credit so that would mostly be covered, so that leaves hotel, tickets and food although as a solo I tend not to eat as much.  Go for it, or not worth it for such a short trip?



Um, I'm only coming down from the 31st until the 2nd so your proposed trip like okay rather long compared to mine


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

DrGonzo said:


> My friend is coming down the 31st until the 3rd so Yeah it's worth it. Im coming a day earlier until the 3rd. We are staying at the Red Lion Hotel, Very nice hotel and super cheap. Booked thru Tripadvisor



*yeah like Dirk said in the quote, i get into MCO at 11:30pm 5/31 and fly home in time on 6/3 to clock in for 3rd shift at work. cutting it close but it will be more then worth it! haha *


----------



## katmu

It's official.  I'm booked for the short trip.


----------



## Capwkidd

katmu said:


> I'm trying to decide if it would be worth it to come down 5/31 - 6/4.  I need to be at home on 5/30 so I think the 31st is the earliest I could fly down.  I have a flight credit so that would mostly be covered, so that leaves hotel, tickets and food although as a solo I tend not to eat as much.  Go for it, or not worth it for such a short trip?



My trip might only be 5/31 to 6/3 at shortest, I still think it's worth it...


----------



## LuvEeyore

Cant wait to meet all of the fellow DIS'er out there.  We are coming down the 5/28-6/3. staying at Fort Wilderness in a Cabin.  Eating healthy is easier to do with a kitchen and it will stretch the food budget so that we can do a couple of things special.  We are celebrating Moms birthday which is about 6 weeks before the celebration.  82 years young.  My 22 year old God daughter loved the DISpalooza!!For her that was the best event.  She said buy the tickets before she even knew where it was going to be.  At Diagon Alley we mostly did our own thing but now Morgan is excited to get to mingle and see others at the meet and greets and other events.
One of her best college friends is doing the College program and will be there at the same time.  She is planning to pack a bag and come stay in the Cabin with us. Then just go to work from the cabin.  Then spend her down time with us and will join at some of the other events.

Again thanks to John, Kevin, Pete and all the Podcast team.  Your work is appreciated from the boards to all the podcasts.

Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## jknc

Jealous of those going to events but especially EPCOT party. 
We typically go during this same time frame but moved to September this year. Enjoy y'all.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

TheMaxRebo said:


> There are also plenty of DIS t-shirts you can buy (they made one special for the mega meet - not sure if they are doing for this)



https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/1363474-dis-20-year-anniversary?store_id=86961


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Can someone explain to me why men can buy Dis shirts in pink but not girls?!?


----------



## mrzrich

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Can someone explain to me why men can buy Dis shirts in pink but not girls?!?



Tee Republic has been having huge site wide tee sales over the past few weeks.  It is probable that pink females shirts are a bigger seller than pink male shirts, so it is possible that they are sold out.  I know for a fact that there were many more color choices for women a week ago


----------



## rteetz

Well I am signed up....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Well I am signed up....


No kidding - you're going now, Ryan????!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

SorcererHeidi said:


> No kidding - you're going now, Ryan????!!!!!


Well some things fell into place that are allowing me to go.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Well some things fell into place that are allowing me to go.


Awesome - GOOD for you - that's great!!!!


----------



## GAN

rteetz said:


> Well some things fell into place that are allowing me to go.



Glad to hear that ..hope to run into you!


----------



## rteetz

SorcererHeidi said:


> Awesome - GOOD for you - that's great!!!!



I still hope you can make it to a future event and we can meet at that one!



GAN said:


> Glad to hear that ..hope to run into you!



I hope for that as well!


----------



## Capwkidd

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/1363474-dis-20-year-anniversary?store_id=86961



How about a free button for those of us that do not wear tshirts?


----------



## Capwkidd

Anyone else flying out from LAX to MCO? Just wondering what deals you are finding on flights...


----------



## dina444444

Capwkidd said:


> Anyone else flying out from LAX to MCO? Just wondering what deals you are finding on flights...


I'm likely turning in miles for my flights between LAX and MCO. The prices have not dropped from $400+ for my dates since they went on sale. 

I know that when I bought my ticket for my trip for PCC 6.0, the prices didn't drop from sitting at $500 to the $290 that I paid until 35 day before my trip.


----------



## Capwkidd

dina444444 said:


> I'm likely turning in miles for my flights between LAX and MCO. The prices have not dropped from $400+ for my dates since they went on sale.
> 
> I know that when I bought my ticket for my trip for PCC 6.0, the prices didn't drop from sitting at $500 to the $290 that I paid until 35 day before my trip.



What airline? Coach?


----------



## dina444444

Capwkidd said:


> What airline? Coach?


American in coach.


----------



## rteetz

Does anyone remember how long it took them to get the second email with the ID number to sign up for the party? I signed up for the events ($25) but haven't gotten an email yet with ID number so I can sign up for the Epcot party.


----------



## jcb

My second email came an hour and 22 minutes after the signup acknowledgement email.


----------



## rteetz

jcb said:


> My second email came an hour and 22 minutes after the signup acknowledgement email.


It's been about three hours for me.


----------



## jcb

I put mine in mid morning.  Payment processing might take longer later in the day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Does anyone remember how long it took them to get the second email with the ID number to sign up for the party? I signed up for the events ($25) but haven't gotten an email yet with ID number so I can sign up for the Epcot party.



Did you just get the one that says "can't firming your interest" or the one saying your $25 was processed?

Mine was like 2 hours between that initial one but then all the others came together (confirmation of processing, party details, etc)


----------



## rteetz

No more worries I got the next email all is good!


----------



## rteetz

Have ADRs booked, and have signed up for the Epcot party! Now to just book flights and I'm set!


----------



## parkgoer

I'm more of a lurker than a poster but I listen to every podcast episode. Really excited about this!


----------



## Accident

@WebmasterJohn does the team need any help prepping for this event?   I wouldn't mind volunteering to lend a hand.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Accident said:


> does the team need any help prepping for this event? I wouldn't mind volunteering to lend a hand.



Thanks for the offer.

As of right no we seem to have everything under control and covered but I will let you know if we need help.

If anyone else would be interested in helping what I will do is post on the boards when/where we need so no need to write to me and say you can help too just yet.


----------



## suomyno

After much back-and-forthing about the cost, my partner and I decided to take the plunge. This morning we got everything in line except flights for a short but sweet visit for the Epcot party.


----------



## MK2010

How do you know what rooms are still available at the discounted rate?


----------



## Brian Tanhauser

I booked today for the event and the party. Considering we were just there in February, my wife is letting me do a solo trip to see Pandora and attend the event! She's pretty cool


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brian Tanhauser said:


> I booked today for the event and the party. So stoked!



that might be the best first post in the history of the DIS - congrats!


----------



## Brian Tanhauser

TheMaxRebo said:


> that might be the best first post in the history of the DIS - congrats!


Yeah I'm more of a looker, but can't really contain my excitement for this!


----------



## rteetz

After being on hold for almost 30 minutes I finally got my park tickets!


----------



## katmu

I hope this isn't a silly question, but will there be Disney bus service available after the Epcot event on 6/1, or will we need to get a taxi/Uber to get back to our hotel?


----------



## rteetz

katmu said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but will there be Disney bus service available after the Epcot event on 6/1, or will we need to get a taxi/Uber to get back to our hotel?


I believe John has said once they get some numbers they will look into transportation options for people to get back to their resorts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

katmu said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but will there be Disney bus service available after the Epcot event on 6/1, or will we need to get a taxi/Uber to get back to our hotel?





rteetz said:


> I believe John has said once they get some numbers they will look into transportation options for people to get back to their resorts.



Yup - was just looking for the actual quote and finally found it:



WebmasterJohn said:


> \
> 
> Once we see how many people are signed up and what resorts are represented we will make a decision and announcement on possible transportation.



In a separate post John also said he has inquired if they can open up the International Gateway exit for people to leave that way for those staying at the Boardwalk area resorts (as of that post he hadn't heard back yet)


----------



## katmu

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup - was just looking for the actual quote and finally found it:
> 
> 
> 
> In a separate post John also said he has inquired if they can open up the International Gateway exit for people to leave that way for those staying at the Boardwalk area resorts (as of that post he hadn't heard back yet)




Thanks. I did a search on this thread but wasn't finding what I was looking for.


----------



## AngiTN

I am not sure if it matters with the transportation following the event on 6/1 but figured I'd let someone know, when I signed up for everything I put that we were staying at YC. We are actually going to CBR instead. I had reservations for both, while waiting to see what our Universal portion would run us. They released their AP rates and we are going to go ahead and save a bit at Disney and get ourselves a Despicable Me room at PB

We don't have problems with taking Uber/Lyft back so if the bus thing doesn't work out we will do that.


----------



## Capwkidd

Just FYI, if you have a Disneyland AP, the cost of upgrading to the Premier pass (which gets you into both CA and FL parks with no black out dates) might be cheaper than the cost for a few days park tickets, good to check...


----------



## Capwkidd

AngiTN said:


> I am not sure if it matters with the transportation following the event on 6/1 but figured I'd let someone know, when I signed up for everything I put that we were staying at YC. We are actually going to CBR instead. I had reservations for both, while waiting to see what our Universal portion would run us. They released their AP rates and we are going to go ahead and save a bit at Disney and get ourselves a Despicable Me room at PB
> 
> We don't have problems with taking Uber/Lyft back so if the bus thing doesn't work out we will do that.



I have a reservation at French Quater, Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls... with the AK EMH, it's looking like Disney will get me to stay on site.... Even though Sapphire Falls is much nicer than most Disney Resorts...


----------



## GAN

Just wondering if photopass/memory maker photographers will be at the event?  I'm debating an AP and that might be enough to sway me.


----------



## jcb

GAN said:


> Just wondering if photopass/memory maker photographers will be at the event?  I'm debating an AP and that might be enough to sway me.



They haven't been at past events.  Several of us are joined at the hip with our DSLRs and while I can't speak for all, I'll be happy to take photos if you can catch me.  Just give me an email address.

Now, I will say that having memory maker with my AP is a very nice feature.


----------



## GAN

jcb said:


> They haven't been at past events.  Several of us are joined at the hip with our DSLRs and while I can't speak for all, I'll be happy to take photos if you can catch me.  Just give me an email address.
> 
> Now, I will say that having memory maker with my AP is a very nice feature.



Thank you, Jack.  It would be great to have some photos, not necessarily of myself, but of the event in general.  But I will take you up on your offer and I'll look for you in the crowd!  

As far as MM goes, I have a 6-day hopper now that would cost $149 or so to add MM.  I should be able to upgrade to a DVC AP for less than that -maybe $130 or so ...it sounds like a no-brainer so I should just go with the AP.  

Off-topic slightly ...do I need to use the 6-day hopper before upgrading or can I go to guest services my first day before entering a Park and have it upgraded?


----------



## jcb

GAN said:


> Off-topic slightly ...do I need to use the 6-day hopper before upgrading or can I go to guest services my first day before entering a Park and have it upgraded?



Conventional wisdom was to use the ticket and then upgrade it to an AP. I suggest you review this thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/all-about-tickets-at-wdw.3570721/ to see if that is still the best advice.  I am not sure it matters if you both the 6-day hopper from WDW without a discount.  It might matter if you bought the tickets at a discount.


----------



## bartleyosu

I am so excited for all of this, Party, seeing Craig and Kylie, and all again.  And then Pandora to boot!  I posted this on the unofficial meet page but in case you aren't on it, I am looking for a DIS buddy to do the Highway in the Sky on May 30 at 545pm.  My hubby won't arrive until 5/31.  Here is info, let me know if you sign up.

*Five Courses. One Extraordinary Evening.*
Join us for a progressive dinner unlike any other—with sumptuous offerings at 3 Disney Resort hotels.

Your Dine Around adventure begins at Disney's Contemporary Resort, where you’ll check in at The Wave… of American Flavors. Relax and mingle with your fellow diners, enjoying a welcoming appetizer and specialty cocktail before setting off on your epicurean odyssey. _Bon voyage_ and _bon appétit_!

First stop: Disney's Polynesian Village Resort—where you’ll feel as if you’ve arrived in a far-flung tropical paradise. Celebrate the spirit of the South Pacific and luxuriate in the charm of this exotic retreat, with an enticing variety of island-inspired libations and appetizers.

Then it’s time for a change of scene and cuisine—as the monorail transports you a world away to the opulent Victorian-style Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. Step inside and step back into a bygone era of elegance and gracious hospitality. Here, you’ll be invited to sip champagne and enjoy an artisanal selection of cheeses or charcuterie. You’ll also be escorted to the award-winning Cítricos, where you’ll be treated to a special Chef’s main course selection amid the restaurant’s refined ambiance.

Afterward, board the monorail once more to return to Disney's Contemporary Resort for the culmination of your evening. Here, you and your Dine Around companions will retire to a private patio to enjoy an indulgent assortment of desserts, cordials and coffee. From this exclusive location, watch in wonder as Wishes nighttime spectacular fireworks light up the night over Cinderella Castle—a musical, magical grand finale to your one-of-a-kind dining adventure.

Remember: availability for this special dining experience is limited and advance reservations are highly recommended—be sure to book yours online today!


----------



## GAN

bartleyosu said:


> I am so excited for all of this, Party, seeing Craig and Kylie, and all again.  And then Pandora to boot!  I posted this on the unofficial meet page but in case you aren't on it, I am looking for a DIS buddy to do the Highway in the Sky on May 30 at 545pm.  My hubby won't arrive until 5/31.  Here is info, let me know if you sign up.
> 
> *Five Courses. One Extraordinary Evening.*
> Join us for a progressive dinner unlike any other—with sumptuous offerings at 3 Disney Resort hotels.
> 
> Your Dine Around adventure begins at Disney's Contemporary Resort, where you’ll check in at The Wave… of American Flavors. Relax and mingle with your fellow diners, enjoying a welcoming appetizer and specialty cocktail before setting off on your epicurean odyssey. _Bon voyage_ and _bon appétit_!
> 
> First stop: Disney's Polynesian Village Resort—where you’ll feel as if you’ve arrived in a far-flung tropical paradise. Celebrate the spirit of the South Pacific and luxuriate in the charm of this exotic retreat, with an enticing variety of island-inspired libations and appetizers.
> 
> Then it’s time for a change of scene and cuisine—as the monorail transports you a world away to the opulent Victorian-style Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. Step inside and step back into a bygone era of elegance and gracious hospitality. Here, you’ll be invited to sip champagne and enjoy an artisanal selection of cheeses or charcuterie. You’ll also be escorted to the award-winning Cítricos, where you’ll be treated to a special Chef’s main course selection amid the restaurant’s refined ambiance.
> 
> Afterward, board the monorail once more to return to Disney's Contemporary Resort for the culmination of your evening. Here, you and your Dine Around companions will retire to a private patio to enjoy an indulgent assortment of desserts, cordials and coffee. From this exclusive location, watch in wonder as Wishes nighttime spectacular fireworks light up the night over Cinderella Castle—a musical, magical grand finale to your one-of-a-kind dining adventure.
> 
> Remember: availability for this special dining experience is limited and advance reservations are highly recommended—be sure to book yours online today!



Definitely tempting!  Pretty sure I'll be solo at this point ..my wife is still up in the air.  The food looks excellent and sounds like there are some pretty serious cocktails with it as well.


----------



## AngiTN

GAN said:


> Definitely tempting!  Pretty sure I'll be solo at this point ..my wife is still up in the air.  The food looks excellent and sounds like there are some pretty serious cocktails with it as well.


Yes they are. Don't plan to drive following it either, they are stout drinks! We did it last year and it was fabulous. Highly recommended. I'd do it again but DGD is with us this trip. Kids can go but she'd be bored.


----------



## Ravens girl

bartleyosu said:


> I am so excited for all of this, Party, seeing Craig and Kylie, and all again.  And then Pandora to boot!  I posted this on the unofficial meet page but in case you aren't on it, I am looking for a DIS buddy to do the Highway in the Sky on May 30 at 545pm.  My hubby won't arrive until 5/31.  Here is info, let me know if you sign up.
> 
> *Five Courses. One Extraordinary Evening.*
> Join us for a progressive dinner unlike any other—with sumptuous offerings at 3 Disney Resort hotels.
> 
> Your Dine Around adventure begins at Disney's Contemporary Resort, where you’ll check in at The Wave… of American Flavors. Relax and mingle with your fellow diners, enjoying a welcoming appetizer and specialty cocktail before setting off on your epicurean odyssey. _Bon voyage_ and _bon appétit_!
> 
> First stop: Disney's Polynesian Village Resort—where you’ll feel as if you’ve arrived in a far-flung tropical paradise. Celebrate the spirit of the South Pacific and luxuriate in the charm of this exotic retreat, with an enticing variety of island-inspired libations and appetizers.
> 
> Then it’s time for a change of scene and cuisine—as the monorail transports you a world away to the opulent Victorian-style Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. Step inside and step back into a bygone era of elegance and gracious hospitality. Here, you’ll be invited to sip champagne and enjoy an artisanal selection of cheeses or charcuterie. You’ll also be escorted to the award-winning Cítricos, where you’ll be treated to a special Chef’s main course selection amid the restaurant’s refined ambiance.
> 
> Afterward, board the monorail once more to return to Disney's Contemporary Resort for the culmination of your evening. Here, you and your Dine Around companions will retire to a private patio to enjoy an indulgent assortment of desserts, cordials and coffee. From this exclusive location, watch in wonder as Wishes nighttime spectacular fireworks light up the night over Cinderella Castle—a musical, magical grand finale to your one-of-a-kind dining adventure.
> 
> Remember: availability for this special dining experience is limited and advance reservations are highly recommended—be sure to book yours online today!


Sounds like fun. What's the cost?


----------



## Ravens girl

bartleyosu said:


> I am so excited for all of this, Party, seeing Craig and Kylie, and all again.  And then Pandora to boot!  I posted this on the unofficial meet page but in case you aren't on it, I am looking for a DIS buddy to do the Highway in the Sky on May 30 at 545pm.  My hubby won't arrive until 5/31.  Here is info, let me know if you sign up.
> 
> *Five Courses. One Extraordinary Evening.*
> Join us for a progressive dinner unlike any other—with sumptuous offerings at 3 Disney Resort hotels.
> 
> Your Dine Around adventure begins at Disney's Contemporary Resort, where you’ll check in at The Wave… of American Flavors. Relax and mingle with your fellow diners, enjoying a welcoming appetizer and specialty cocktail before setting off on your epicurean odyssey. _Bon voyage_ and _bon appétit_!
> 
> First stop: Disney's Polynesian Village Resort—where you’ll feel as if you’ve arrived in a far-flung tropical paradise. Celebrate the spirit of the South Pacific and luxuriate in the charm of this exotic retreat, with an enticing variety of island-inspired libations and appetizers.
> 
> Then it’s time for a change of scene and cuisine—as the monorail transports you a world away to the opulent Victorian-style Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. Step inside and step back into a bygone era of elegance and gracious hospitality. Here, you’ll be invited to sip champagne and enjoy an artisanal selection of cheeses or charcuterie. You’ll also be escorted to the award-winning Cítricos, where you’ll be treated to a special Chef’s main course selection amid the restaurant’s refined ambiance.
> 
> Afterward, board the monorail once more to return to Disney's Contemporary Resort for the culmination of your evening. Here, you and your Dine Around companions will retire to a private patio to enjoy an indulgent assortment of desserts, cordials and coffee. From this exclusive location, watch in wonder as Wishes nighttime spectacular fireworks light up the night over Cinderella Castle—a musical, magical grand finale to your one-of-a-kind dining adventure.
> 
> Remember: availability for this special dining experience is limited and advance reservations are highly recommended—be sure to book yours online today!


I just booked this. Sounds great. Oops I choose the wrong day. I was able to change it to the 30th. All is good.


----------



## bartleyosu

Ravens girl said:


> I just booked this. Sounds great. Oops I choose the wrong day. I was able to change it to the 30th. All is good.


YEah!  a buddy!  See you there!


----------



## explorer1977

I am going!  Will be my first Solo trip ever as my wife and kids at letting me go as my 40th Birthday is the week after.  Looking forward to all the events.


----------



## GAN

Ravens girl said:


> I just booked this. Sounds great. Oops I choose the wrong day. I was able to change it to the 30th. All is good.





bartleyosu said:


> YEah!  a buddy!  See you there!



I hope you ladies don't mind me joining in ...I just booked !  Sounds like a special way to spend the evening.  I appreciate you making the suggestion bartleyosu.


----------



## Ravens girl

Hi GAN. I think it'll be great having a gentleman escort us.


----------



## GAN

Ravens girl said:


> Hi GAN. I think it'll be great having a gentleman escort us.



I'd be honored!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

bartleyosu said:


> I am so excited for all of this, Party, seeing Craig and Kylie, and all again.  And then Pandora to boot!  I posted this on the unofficial meet page but in case you aren't on it, I am looking for a DIS buddy to do the Highway in the Sky on May 30 at 545pm.  My hubby won't arrive until 5/31.  Here is info, let me know if you sign up.
> 
> *Five Courses. One Extraordinary Evening.*
> Join us for a progressive dinner unlike any other—with sumptuous offerings at 3 Disney Resort hotels.
> 
> Your Dine Around adventure begins at Disney's Contemporary Resort, where you’ll check in at The Wave… of American Flavors. Relax and mingle with your fellow diners, enjoying a welcoming appetizer and specialty cocktail before setting off on your epicurean odyssey. _Bon voyage_ and _bon appétit_!
> 
> First stop: Disney's Polynesian Village Resort—where you’ll feel as if you’ve arrived in a far-flung tropical paradise. Celebrate the spirit of the South Pacific and luxuriate in the charm of this exotic retreat, with an enticing variety of island-inspired libations and appetizers.
> 
> Then it’s time for a change of scene and cuisine—as the monorail transports you a world away to the opulent Victorian-style Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. Step inside and step back into a bygone era of elegance and gracious hospitality. Here, you’ll be invited to sip champagne and enjoy an artisanal selection of cheeses or charcuterie. You’ll also be escorted to the award-winning Cítricos, where you’ll be treated to a special Chef’s main course selection amid the restaurant’s refined ambiance.
> 
> Afterward, board the monorail once more to return to Disney's Contemporary Resort for the culmination of your evening. Here, you and your Dine Around companions will retire to a private patio to enjoy an indulgent assortment of desserts, cordials and coffee. From this exclusive location, watch in wonder as Wishes nighttime spectacular fireworks light up the night over Cinderella Castle—a musical, magical grand finale to your one-of-a-kind dining adventure.
> 
> Remember: availability for this special dining experience is limited and advance reservations are highly recommended—be sure to book yours online today!



My DH will be leaving on 5/29 but ironically our 25th wedding anniversary is 5/30 so, I hope you don't mind me joining you!  I really wanted to do this but it isn't my DH's thing.  He would tag along and be a good sport but I'd end up eating and drinking his portions and that isn't good for my waistline.

This sounds like fun and we'll have a great time!


----------



## Ravens girl

Bartleyosu it looks like our group is growing. It should be fun.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Greetings fellow Dis 20th Anniversary Party people! I'm coming from the west coast, just north of Disneyland. And of course a newbie, dumb questions, park hopper tickets or regular.
And any others traveling from the west coast? I'm trying for leaving L.A. on 5/28 and back on 6/04. I am usually pretty quiet, this is too important not to shout. So stoked to do this and
first trip WDW! Can't wait.


----------



## Capwkidd

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> Greetings fellow Dis 20th Anniversary Party people! I'm coming from the west coast, just north of Disneyland. And of course a newbie, dumb questions, park hopper tickets or regular.
> And any others traveling from the west coast? I'm trying for leaving L.A. on 5/28 and back on 6/04. I am usually pretty quiet, this is too important not to shout. So stoked to do this and
> first trip WDW! Can't wait.



I am coming from SoCal also! I might only be able to go 5/31 through 6/3, but we will see if I can go longer! What did you find for flights from LAX to MCO? I like Virgin America, but United can be cheaper (especially for first class!), only get a non stop to make life easier... also keep in mind only a few airlines have checked bag drop off at the resorts... like United... on the way in, with magic express, you can come in on any airline for them to get your bag.... also. Check ticket prices for a few days at WDW, compared to just upgrading to a Premier pass!


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Capwkidd said:


> I am coming from SoCal also! I might only be able to go 5/31 through 6/3, but we will see if I can go longer! What did you find for flights from LAX to MCO? I like Virgin America, but United can be cheaper (especially for first class!), only get a non stop to make life easier... also keep in mind only a few airlines have checked bag drop off at the resorts... like United... on the way in, with magic express, you can come in on any airline for them to get your bag.... also. Check ticket prices for a few days at WDW, compared to just upgrading to a Premier pass!


My awesome (darling?) boss has me booked on United 5/28 back on 6/04. I was looking at Virgin and Alaska, boss said he would pay so I'm on United. Thanks Capwkidd, didn't know about the other stuff.


----------



## bartleyosu

GAN said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind me joining in ...I just booked !  Sounds like a special way to spend the evening.  I appreciate you making the suggestion bartleyosu.


Glad you are coming!


----------



## bartleyosu

MaryKatesMom said:


> My DH will be leaving on 5/29 but ironically our 25th wedding anniversary is 5/30 so, I hope you don't mind me joining you!  I really wanted to do this but it isn't my DH's thing.  He would tag along and be a good sport but I'd end up eating and drinking his portions and that isn't good for my waistline.
> 
> This sounds like fun and we'll have a great time!


Welcome we will see you there!


----------



## Capwkidd

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> My awesome (darling?) boss has me booked on United 5/28 back on 6/04. I was looking at Virgin and Alaska, boss said he would pay so I'm on United. Thanks Capwkidd, didn't know about the other stuff.



Glad I could help


----------



## rteetz

Awesome video in anticipation of the party!


----------



## Capwkidd

rteetz said:


> Awesome video in anticipation of the party!



This makes me think I should, at most, ride the 4 rides once, then get some social time in... That's really what I am there for....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> This makes me think I should, at most, ride the 4 rides once, then get some social time in... That's really what I am there for....



I agree - hoping I can ride Figment with Kathy


----------



## Scottiesmommy08

Hey guys! Does anyone know if you can book a room at the group rate without registering? Unfortunately, we'll be heading out before the fun starts. Very short stay.


----------



## PrncessA

Scottiesmommy08 said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone know if you can book a room at the group rate without registering? Unfortunately, we'll be heading out before the fun starts. Very short stay.



Yes, you can book a room at the group rate without registering for the event.


----------



## KC Mouse

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If you are staying at a Disney Resort, the FP window will change to 60 days when your resort stay is 60 days away. It only shows 30 days out right now, because for those staying offsite, they can only book 30 days in advance.


Every year this throws me off and I end up scheduling my FPs late.  makes me so angry.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KC Mouse said:


> Every year this throws me off and I end up scheduling my FPs late.  makes me so angry.


Whenever I stay offsite, I usually don't have a problem getting fastpasses. The only issue with fastpasses you would have at that point is FEA and 7DMT. We might be adding Avatar to that list pretty soon.


----------



## KC Mouse

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Whenever I stay offsite, I usually don't have a problem getting fastpasses. The only issue with fastpasses you would have at that point is FEA and 7DMT. We might be adding Avatar to that list pretty soon.


They did add avatar to the list.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

The Avatar ones are going to be hard to get.  I booked my FP+ and at 60+ days it was looking lean.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

The Avatar pass passes do seem to be getting filled up. I got one for 6/1 9pm, that was after a couple of tries. Thanks to everyone at the DIS, I could not do this without your hard work putting this event together. You have saved me so much money, I can do this trip! Again, thanks to John, Pete and everyone there on the DIS team. And, thanks to all the writers on this forum, I've learned things and got great info to make this special trip, well special. Super shout out to Capwkidd! When I called to book, my cast member forgot to ask about my airline fight and all. So I spoke up thanks to the Capwkidd, I had forgotten about being pick up and dropped off and everything. Cast member was so nice, she laughed at my jokes. Also, I think I got the pre price increase on my tickets! So excited and looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - hoping I can ride Figment with Kathy



I would like to ride with her also


----------



## Capwkidd

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> Super shout out to Capwkidd! When I called to book, my cast member forgot to ask about my airline fight and all. So I spoke up thanks to the Capwkidd, I had forgotten about being pick up and dropped off and everything



Yeah!! Thank you very much ! Hope to see you there !


----------



## Capwkidd

What are you all doing to prepare for the trip? I'm trying to walk as much as I can! I wish Pete would do a video with details how he lost all that weight... I don't know how he walks 15 miles each day (as he said once)! That would take hours!


----------



## Willow1213

Capwkidd said:


> What are you all doing to prepare for the trip? I'm trying to walk as much as I can! I wish Pete would do a video with details how he lost all that weight... I don't know how he walks 15 miles each day (as he said once)! That would take hours!



I remember on one show Pete said he walked circles in his living room! Crazy, but a good way to keep yourself active in the FL heat. 

I'm already thinking about what shopping I need to do for summer clothes. Sandals, shorts, and new bathing suits are all on the list. Plus a few DIS t-shirts with the 25% off sale at Tee Public.


----------



## Accident

Capwkidd said:


> What are you all doing to prepare for the trip? I'm trying to walk as much as I can! I wish Pete would do a video with details how he lost all that weight... I don't know how he walks 15 miles each day (as he said once)! That would take hours!



I think he said about 5 miles a day and just walked around in circles around his living room.      I personally use the theme parks and it's been working well getting a anywhere from 3-6 miles per day in.    and thanks for the reminder that I've been slacking off...


----------



## Capwkidd

Accident said:


> I think he said about 5 hours a day and just walked around in circles around his living room.      I personally use the theme parks and it's been working well getting a anywhere from 3-6 miles per day in.    and thanks for the reminder that I've been slacking off...



To quote Dwayne "You're welcome !"


----------



## Accident

Capwkidd said:


> To quote Dwayne "You're welcome !"



   I just wish you did it while it was still chilly out..         oh well, off to walk..    (pronounced: off to a theme park).


----------



## rteetz

I am in a planning mood. Now Happily Ever After is scheduled to go off at 9PM on June 1st. Do you think I would be able to watch that then get to the party in time? I am trying to gauge crowd levels and what not.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I am in a planning mood. Now Happily Ever After is scheduled to go off at 9PM on June 1st. Do you think I would be able to watch that then get to the party in time? I am trying to gauge crowd levels and what not.


I believe they are advertising this show to be longer than Wishes. If that is the case, you would be pushing it. I think they want everyone to be at the party at 9:30 p.m. At least, that is what I have read on the boards. I know some are planning to watch it at Poly or TTC then take the monorail to EPCOT.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I believe they are advertising this show to be longer than Wishes. If that is the case, you would be pushing it. I think they want everyone to be at the party at 9:30 p.m. At least, that is what I have read on the boards. I know some are planning to watch it at Poly or TTC then take the monorail to EPCOT.


Yeah it's 18 minutes so that would be 9:18. If I did this I would take the monorail to Epcot as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am in a planning mood. Now Happily Ever After is scheduled to go off at 9PM on June 1st. Do you think I would be able to watch that then get to the party in time? I am trying to gauge crowd levels and what not.



A number of us are planning to watch it from the TTC or Poly beach and then head over.  Obviously not the same as watching it from inside the park but could be a compromise / option


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> A number of us are planning to watch it from the TTC or Poly beach and then head over.  Obviously not the same as watching it from inside the park but could be a compromise / option


That's a good option. I just don't know what it will be like with this new show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That's a good option. I just don't know what it will be like with this new show.



I'm sure with the projections it won't be as good vs Main St - but figure at least get to hear the music and take in the new projections (plus I am not going to a park that day so best scenario for me)


----------



## Capwkidd

rteetz said:


> That's a good option. I just don't know what it will be like with this new show.



I wonder how long it would take to take the express bus from MK to EPCoT? That would probably work... I figure I will watch the fireworks Wednesday night anyways...


----------



## rteetz

Capwkidd said:


> I wonder how long it would take to take the express bus from MK to EPCoT? That would probably work... I figure I will watch the fireworks Wednesday night anyways...


Right now MK is scheduled to close at 9PM. That will likely change but the express bus closes at park close. So the fireworks are set to go off at 9PM and take 18 minutes. The express bus would be done for the day at MK after the fireworks.


----------



## bartleyosu

Ravens girl said:


> I just booked this. Sounds great. Oops I choose the wrong day. I was able to change it to the 30th. All is good.


https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...ps://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/  lets us this page to meet up for highway


----------



## bartleyosu

GAN said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind me joining in ...I just booked !  Sounds like a special way to spend the evening.  I appreciate you making the suggestion bartleyosu.


https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...ps://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/   lets us this group to meet up for highway


----------



## bartleyosu

MaryKatesMom said:


> My DH will be leaving on 5/29 but ironically our 25th wedding anniversary is 5/30 so, I hope you don't mind me joining you!  I really wanted to do this but it isn't my DH's thing.  He would tag along and be a good sport but I'd end up eating and drinking his portions and that isn't good for my waistline.
> 
> This sounds like fun and we'll have a great time!


  lets use this group to meet up for highway

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...ps://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/


----------



## ladypoo

We are signed up to attend this mega meet.  Haven't done a mega meet in like forever!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Val & I, along with Val's Daughter Jamie and her son Connor will be at the Epcot after hours event and the Saturday meet at the MK that John and Kevin are planning.  I'm sure we ill be at some other events, including a live podcast taping should one be planned.


----------



## itbesjaime

Checking back daily hoping for more detailed plans. It's hard to schedule your Disney Trip (fastpasses and dining reservations) when you know there are events that haven't been announced yet. 

So far, we're completely planned, but anticipating that we are going to have to COMPLETELY rearrange our plans to go to some of the DIS Events. D:
My mom is dying to meet Pete!


----------



## YZFMoose

Was Wondering if any other Canadians are coming to the Dis 20th.  
Was also wondering about Transportation before/after the party?
Disney Transport? Taxi? Hitchhike?


----------



## GAN

With all the questions regarding transport after the party, wouldn't it be easier to just have a post-party at Atlantic Dance Hall to last until Disney transport begins.....


----------



## rteetz

GAN said:


> With all the questions regarding transport after the party, wouldn't it be easier to just have a post-party at Atlantic Dance Hall to last until Disney transport begins.....


Well some of us aren't 21.....


----------



## Lesverts

rteetz said:


> Well some of us aren't 21.....



Or have enough dignity to not be caught in Atlantic Death, I mean Dance Hall.


----------



## MarieLightning

YZFMoose said:


> Was Wondering if any other Canadians are coming to the Dis 20th.



We'll be coming in from Montreal!


----------



## GAN

rteetz said:


> Well some of us aren't 21.....



I'll get you an ID....


----------



## MaryKatesMom

rteetz said:


> Well some of us aren't 21.....



And some of us haven't see 21 in a few decades.


----------



## belle1986

Are the tickets bought through the group eligible to upgrade to an ap?


----------



## rteetz

GAN said:


> I'll get you an ID....



lol I'm starting to like you 



MaryKatesMom said:


> And some of us haven't see 21 in a few decades.



You could pretend you're 21 again


----------



## FLkid

Is this going to sell out?

Was hoping to buy our spots after we return from or Disney trip (around the last week of April) I know May 1 is the deadline but will it sell out? Is that a possibility?

Thanks!

Edit- sorry forgot to put that I was referring to the Epcot night lol


----------



## boundfordisney

YZFMoose said:


> Was Wondering if any other Canadians are coming to the Dis 20th.
> Was also wondering about Transportation before/after the party?
> Disney Transport? Taxi? Hitchhike?


coming from Hamilton Ontario!


----------



## GAN

rteetz said:


> lol I'm starting to like you



Hey ...what's not to like!


----------



## thorphin

belle1986 said:


> Are the tickets bought through the group eligible to upgrade to an ap?



I've been told by the Group Reservations CMs twice that the group tickets can't have a day added to them beyond 8 because they are special tickets. I assume that means that they can't be upgraded to an AP either. I assume that this is due to the discounted price.


----------



## javaman

Just wondering if Disney buses will be running to the resorts on June 1st after midnight from the Epcot Party?
I apologize if this has already been addressed but there are a lot of pages on this thread to search.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

javaman said:


> Just wondering if Disney buses will be running to the resorts on June 1st after midnight from the Epcot Party?
> I apologize if this has already been addressed but there are a lot of pages on this thread to search.



that was asked early on - and John indicated they would wait until they knew what resorts were booked / how many people / etc and then look into options ... don't believe anything new since then


----------



## maggiew

Does the hotel quote include taxes and such or is it just the room rate?

Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## thorphin

maggiew said:


> Does the hotel quote include taxes and such or is it just the room rate?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maggie



Includes taxes and such.


----------



## thorphin

I'm 99% sure this hasn't been addressed, but I'd like to know how early before 9:30 we can check-in to the party. Hoping for more details from the team soon that clarify that we don't all need to walk over to the entrance around 9pm. Check-in for arrivals around 5 (people arriving to the park for dinner and beyond) or so would be awesome, but I realize to make that happen, someone has to be standing there for hours.


----------



## Madonna3

thorphin said:


> I'm 99% sure this hasn't been addressed, but I'd like to know how early before 9:30 we can check-in to the party. Hoping for more details from the team soon that clarify that we don't all need to walk over to the entrance around 9pm. Check-in for arrivals around 5 (people arriving to the park for dinner and beyond) or so would be awesome, but I realize to make that happen, someone has to be standing there for hours.



I'd volunteer just to get to meet everyone


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I am in a planning mood. Now Happily Ever After is scheduled to go off at 9PM on June 1st. Do you think I would be able to watch that then get to the party in time? I am trying to gauge crowd levels and what not.



I'm going with a strong no.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Yeah it's 18 minutes so that would be 9:18. If I did this I would take the monorail to Epcot as well.



You can't count on the monorail. In an ideal world, it will be working, but it goes down so often that you're taking a risk.

Other option, snag a taxi to Epcot from MK.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

thorphin said:


> I'm 99% sure this hasn't been addressed, but I'd like to know how early before 9:30 we can check-in to the party. Hoping for more details from the team soon that clarify that we don't all need to walk over to the entrance around 9pm. Check-in for arrivals around 5 (people arriving to the park for dinner and beyond) or so would be awesome, but I realize to make that happen, someone has to be standing there for hours.




No one from our team will be at Epcot before 9:30PM to check you in and Disney CMs won’t know what to do until we get there.

All park guests will need to leave the park when it closes so even if you’re there for dinner etc you will not be able to stay in the park – just come out the front entrance.


----------



## Madonna3

MarieLightning said:


> We'll be coming in from Montreal!



My husband is from there. He's a transplant to Florida now. I'm sure he'd like to meet you.


----------



## Madonna3

WebmasterJohn said:


> No one from our team will be at Epcot before 9:30PM to check you in and Disney CMs won’t know what to do until we get there.
> 
> All park guests will need to leave the park when it closes so even if you’re there for dinner etc you will not be able to stay in the park – just come out the front entrance.



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Madonna3

FLkid said:


> Is this going to sell out?
> 
> Was hoping to buy our spots after we return from or Disney trip (around the last week of April) I know May 1 is the deadline but will it sell out? Is that a possibility?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit- sorry forgot to put that I was referring to the Epcot night lol



Anything is a possibility. I kinda think they're counting on it selling out as that is the way I am sure they figured out the per person pricing. I would buy as soon as you can.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Madonna3 said:


> You can't count on the monorail. In an ideal world, it will be working, but it goes down so often that you're taking a risk.
> 
> Other option, snag a taxi to Epcot from MK.


They wouldn't be able to take the bus from the Contemporary to EPCOT. They would still have to take the monorail and that monorail line after fireworks at the Contemporary is way to long.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

javaman said:


> Just wondering if Disney buses will be running to the resorts on June 1st after midnight from the Epcot Party?




There will be no Disney transportation available from Epcot after the party (i.e. no buses, no boats, no monorail)

Once we are done with accepting sign-ups for the party we will work on transportation back to a Disney resort hotel.  Just be aware this will be at a cost for this transportation as we will have to contract with an outside company.  I won’t know the cost until we are done with sign-ups and I have an idea how many people may need transportation.


----------



## Madonna3

Fastpasses for Avatar and the River cruise are WIDE open for 06/03.


----------



## Madonna3

My hubby and I will be staying at CBR for this event. If there is another couple who needs a ride back from the Epcot party back to CBR we may be able to assist as we'll probably drive.


----------



## Madonna3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> They wouldn't be able to take the bus from the Contemporary to EPCOT. They would still have to take the monorail and that monorail line after fireworks at the Contemporary is way to long.


Yeah I realized that after I typed it. I thought I snagged the edit before anyone noticed


----------



## Madonna3

I am beyond excited as evidenced by my 100 posts today.

I was kind of hoping to know the events by now so I could make sure my dining plans won't interfere with anything.

Is anyone going to wear anything identifying besides their credentials?


----------



## RnbwSktles

WebmasterJohn said:


> There will be no Disney transportation available from Epcot after the party (i.e. no buses, no boats, no monorail)
> 
> Once we are done with accepting sign-ups for the party we will work on transportation back to a Disney resort hotel.  Just be aware this will be at a cost for this transportation as we will have to contract with an outside company.  I won’t know the cost until we are done with sign-ups and I have an idea how many people may need transportation.



I have some Uber coupons saved up. Guess I will be using them that night!


----------



## AngiTN

Madonna3 said:


> My hubby and I will be staying at CBR for this event. If there is another couple who needs a ride back from the Epcot party back to CBR we may be able to assist as we'll probably drive.


DH, DGD and I are at CBR. We can share a ride back if you'd like. We were already planning on Uber or a Taxi back



Madonna3 said:


> I am beyond excited as evidenced by my 100 posts today.
> 
> I was kind of hoping to know the events by now so I could make sure my dining plans won't interfere with anything.
> 
> Is anyone going to wear anything identifying besides their credentials?


I will be wearing my purple hair  Many a folk find me in the parks with that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I am beyond excited as evidenced by my 100 posts today.
> 
> I was kind of hoping to know the events by now so I could make sure my dining plans won't interfere with anything.
> 
> Is anyone going to wear anything identifying besides their credentials?



I posted this in the other thread about the "un"official activities - but I will be wearing this shirt:


----------



## katmu

Madonna3 said:


> Is anyone going to wear anything identifying besides their credentials?



I will be wearing my light up ears based on Pixar's Up.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted this in the other thread about the "un"official activities - but I will be wearing this shirt:


Where did you get that?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Where did you get that?



Khol's


----------



## DisneyKevin

Attending the party?

You might wan to listen to today's podcast.

Seriously.

Listen.


----------



## Madonna3

DisneyKevin said:


> Attending the party?
> 
> You might wan to listen to today's podcast.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Listen.



I can't. Is there a written summary somewhere?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Madonna3 said:


> I can't. Is there a written summary somewhere?



There isn't, but there probably will be after the show.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

katmu said:


> I will be wearing my light up ears based on Pixar's Up.
> 
> View attachment 231000


VERY cool ears!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DisneyKevin said:


> Attending the party?
> 
> You might wan to listen to today's podcast.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Listen.


I'm not even attending   and I'm gonna listen anyway!


----------



## DisneyKevin

The news is out!


----------



## Madonna3

DisneyKevin said:


> The news is out!



LISTENING NOW!! CAN I SAY IT?


----------



## AngiTN

WOW!


----------



## OKW Lover

Just heard the announcement.  OMG!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Sure....let the joyous news be spread!


----------



## AngiTN

DGD is going to be beside herself. She's a budding singer and shares a name with Ariel's daughter.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DisneyKevin said:


> The news is out!



awesome!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Hmmmmmmm...  might have to think about coming.


----------



## Madonna3

AngiTN said:


> DH, DGD and I are at CBR. We can share a ride back if you'd like. We were already planning on Uber or a Taxi back
> 
> 
> I will be wearing my purple hair  Many a folk find me in the parks with that



Ty, but we don't mind taking our car.

When will you be at CBR?


----------



## Madonna3

DisneyKevin said:


> Sure....let the joyous news be spread!



OK for those who can't listen, the Epcot party is going to be extended by ONE HOUR and there will be a private concert by JODI BENSON!!

Thanks for letting me "break" the news


----------



## Madonna3

When can we expect more news about the events for the week? I know there is something planned for It's a Small World on the 3rd, but hubby and I are going to AK that day.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Looking forward to seeing everyone!  It is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## AngiTN

Madonna3 said:


> Ty, but we don't mind taking our car.
> 
> When will you be at CBR?


Ah, got it. Mis read.

We check in on 5/26, and head to Universal on 6/2


----------



## DisneyKevin

Madonna3 said:


> When can we expect more news about the events for the week? I know there is something planned for It's a Small World on the 3rd, but hubby and I are going to AK that day.



You will know when we know.

As you can tell, John is working like a dog on this event.

If you want to join us, you can change your plans and go to AK another day.


----------



## rteetz

I was excited before but now I'm extremely excited! This is going to be amazing!


----------



## Madonna3

DisneyKevin said:


> You will know when we know.
> 
> As you can tell, John is working like a dog on this event.
> 
> If you want to join us, you can change your plans and go to AK another day.



I appreciate the offer, but I have my ROL viewing this day too, but I haven't made any other hard core plans the rest of the week. Besides with AK open until 1am every day during the week, maybe I will end up skipping our plans for the 3rd anyway and join you. I just know MK is gonna be REALLY crowded that day so that's also a factor.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I was excited before but now I'm extremely excited! This is going to be amazing!



RIGHT? I am bouncing in my seat!


----------



## Madonna3

AngiTN said:


> Ah, got it. Mis read.
> 
> We check in on 5/26, and head to Universal on 6/2



We'll be overlapping some days. I'll say hi if I see you


----------



## katmu

DisneyKevin said:


> You will know when we know.
> 
> As you can tell, John is working like a dog on this event.
> 
> If you want to join us, you can change your plans and go to AK another day.



I just wanted to say thank you for all of the hand work John, yourself, and the entire team are putting into the DIS 20th event.  It is much appreciated Kevin!!


----------



## adenton2000

Typically more of a lurker - but cannot help but say how excited I am for the Epcot party!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Even more sad now I can't be there!  

And all of you attendees are lucky stiffs!!


----------



## rteetz

SorcererHeidi said:


> Even more sad now I can't be there!
> 
> And all of you attendees are lucky stiffs!!


You will get to one some day soon!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> You will get to one some day soon!


Awwwww - how sweet - thanx!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I was really excited for the party about 2 hours ago. Now, I'm *any happy emotion* imaginable!!! I saw Jodi Benson on Christmas narrating the Candlelight Processional. Now, I get to see her in concert!?!?! Yippee!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

katmu said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for all of the hand work John, yourself, and the entire team are putting into the DIS 20th event.  It is much appreciated Kevin!!



Also wanted to echo these thanks to the entire team but especially @WebmasterJohn for putting this event together  ... not only does it sound amazing but it also is just so unique and something that only our group will ever get to do at WDW which is just amazing to me

Kudos to you all!


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterKathy said:


> Hmmmmmmm...  might have to think about coming.


Think faster!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I was just able to watch the beginning of today's Podcast and I just wanted to comment how much I loved that John surprised Pete with the news and I loved Pete's reaction - just brought a smile to my face


----------



## zounderz

Trying to make the party with my schedule. Wont be able to make it at opening.What is the latest one can show up for entry?


----------



## Capwkidd

DisneyKevin said:


> Attending the party?
> 
> You might wan to listen to today's podcast.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Listen.



And why wouldn't we watch/listen ?!


----------



## thorphin

zounderz said:


> Trying to make the party with my schedule. Wont be able to make it at opening.What is the latest one can show up for entry?



You must arrive by 9:30 to be checked in (According to the schedule posted on 3/20).  So I guess that means, no getting in line for Frozen at 8:55!

*



			Please arrive by 9:30pm to check-in (main entrance/turnstiles Epcot)
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Capwkidd

Madonna3 said:


> OK for those who can't listen, the Epcot party is going to be extended by ONE HOUR and there will be a private concert by JODI BENSON!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me "break" the news



Woohoo!! So the party will be until 1am (also known as 10pm for is Californians)! And the concert?! Omg! How much did this party cost Dreams?!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Capwkidd said:


> So the party will be until 1am



I just want to make sure everyone heard me on the show - extending the party has not been finalized yet.  I am 99% sure it will happen but until I have it in the contract from Disney I can't guarantee it.


----------



## jcb

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just want to make sure everyone heard me on the show - extending the party has not been finalized yet.  I am 99% sure it will happen but until I have it in the contract from Disney I can't guarantee it.



Surely you aren't saying Disney might be retaining the United security personnel to evict us?


----------



## Capwkidd

I look forward (as always) to watching the show when I get home from work


----------



## bartleyosu

WebmasterJohn said:


> There will be no Disney transportation available from Epcot after the party (i.e. no buses, no boats, no monorail)
> 
> Once we are done with accepting sign-ups for the party we will work on transportation back to a Disney resort hotel.  Just be aware this will be at a cost for this transportation as we will have to contract with an outside company.  I won’t know the cost until we are done with sign-ups and I have an idea how many people may need transportation.


If we are staying at Boardwalk, can we go out back exit after party?


----------



## GAN

Wow.... That is huge news. Very excited about Jodi Benson!  I can't wait, it's going to be a great week....


----------



## LuvEeyore

So Excited!!  I would come to the party just to hear Jodi Benson.  Forget the rest...but they will be icing on the cake.


----------



## czechplz

Fun story guys. When I heard the big news, I became tachycardic and ALMOST went into cardiac arrest. My love for Disney literally almost killed me.


----------



## Koda21

Great news on the party! Sounds really amazing, I can't wait to finally come to a dis event. We've booked to come over from the UK for this week and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## AngiTN

I told DGD about Jodi Benson last night and she started bouncing all around. She's very excited to see her. I may be wishing for too much but it would be great to be able to say hi to her during the night too.


----------



## Madonna3

I thought I was going to talk my husband to death last night at dinner. We went out for his birthday and I NON-STOP talked about this event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I thought I was going to talk my husband to death last night at dinner. We went out for his birthday and I NON-STOP talked about this event.



I was trying to not talk too much about it for fear of making my wife more jelous than she already is (as I am going down solo without her or the kids)

In exchange for that I now have a shopping list of things to pick up for her at Cherry Tree Lane (specific mention that she likes the one Dooney and Bourke bag I got her but it is winter themed and she would really like a more summery look  :| )


----------



## ninecrayons

It's been a busy school year, so I haven't had as much time available to be on the boards.

However,  I am excited to report I am planning to come to the Epcot party! We rented a house near Disney and it will be a great way to celebrate the end of the school year!


----------



## GAN

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was trying to not talk too much about it for fear of making my wife more jelous than she already is (as I am going down solo without her or the kids)
> 
> In exchange for that I now have a shopping list of things to pick up for her at Cherry Tree Lane (specific mention that she likes the one Dooney and Bourke bag I got her but it is winter themed and she would really like a more summery look  :| )



That's funny Phil.  My wife backed out before any of the details were announced.  I hadn't even mentioned the Illuminations event, until last night -then I mentioned Jodi Benson.  I didn't hear anything ..just saw the lights in the bedroom go out.


----------



## Madonna3

GAN said:


> That's funny Phil.  My wife backed out before any of the details were announced.  I hadn't even mentioned the Illuminations event, until last night -then I mentioned Jodi Benson.  I didn't hear anything ..just saw the lights in the bedroom go out.



So you two guys @GAN and @TheMaxRebo are coming solo?

My husband is coming along and he is actually pretty excited for all the events. I thought for sure he'd be a little bit of a downer, but nope, he wants to do all the stuff


----------



## AngiTN

Madonna3 said:


> So you two guys @GAN and @TheMaxRebo are coming solo?
> 
> My husband is coming along and he is actually pretty excited for all the events. I thought for sure he'd be a little bit of a downer, but nope, he wants to do all the stuff


Same here. I wasn't sure how DH would feel. Now, he didn't get the excitement over Jodi but he's being a trooper. He's gotten used to people approaching me saying "Aren't you Angi?" by now so this will just be more of that, as far as he's concerned. Besides, he's all about any event that means we don't have a super early morning and can get some things done when it's dark and cooler out


----------



## Madonna3

AngiTN said:


> Same here. I wasn't sure how DH would feel. Now, he didn't get the excitement over Jodi but he's being a trooper. He's gotten used to people approaching me saying "Aren't you Angi?" by now so this will just be more of that, as far as he's concerned. Besides, he's all about any event that means we don't have a super early morning and can get some things done when it's dark and cooler out



TBH, I did not get excited over Jodi. However, the hubs got really excited. It caught me kind of off guard.


----------



## GAN

Madonna3 said:


> So you two guys @GAN and @TheMaxRebo are coming solo?
> 
> My husband is coming along and he is actually pretty excited for all the events. I thought for sure he'd be a little bit of a downer, but nope, he wants to do all the stuff



Yes ...we'll both be solo.  I don't necessarily like traveling alone, but I'm happy that they're are plenty of events/meet-ups that I can "tag along" on


----------



## GAN

Madonna3 said:


> TBH, I did not get excited over Jodi. However, the hubs got really excited. It caught me kind of off guard.



I've seen bits of other performances that she has done for The Dis and I've always said that it would be cool to catch one someday -so I was thrilled!  She comes off as being very genuine -that her performance is for the the guests, as opposed to performing for herself.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> specific mention that she likes the one Dooney and Bourke bag I got her but it is winter themed and she would really like a more summery look :| )


That sounds like my mom...


----------



## rteetz

GAN said:


> Yes ...we'll both be solo.  I don't necessarily like traveling alone, but I'm happy that they're are plenty of events/meet-ups that I can "tag along" on


Add me in the solo traveler group!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just an FYI...

I was in the Disney Outlet at the Premium Factory Outlets on Sunday and they had a bunch of the Star Wars  Dooney and Bourke's available.

I didn't check the pricing as I don't care about Dooney and Bourke or Star Wars.


----------



## Madonna3

GAN said:


> Yes ...we'll both be solo.  I don't necessarily like traveling alone, but I'm happy that they're are plenty of events/meet-ups that I can "tag along" on



Well hubs and I are sans kids so we're adult only fun


----------



## Madonna3

GAN said:


> I've seen bits of other performances that she has done for The Dis and I've always said that it would be cool to catch one someday -so I was thrilled!  She comes off as being very genuine -that her performance is for the the guests, as opposed to performing for herself.



I'm not saying I think it will be bad or isn't a really nice gesture, I just didn't get moved by it.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> That sounds like my mom...


To be fair, that sounds like all moms. I have said the same thing to my husband.


----------



## rteetz

Here is a performance Jodi did for the DIS


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Here is a performance Jodi did for the DIS


Can't watch that here so I'll have to try and youtube it in the car or watch when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## Madonna3

GAN said:


> That's funny Phil.  My wife backed out before any of the details were announced.  I hadn't even mentioned the Illuminations event, until last night -then I mentioned Jodi Benson.  I didn't hear anything ..just saw the lights in the bedroom go out.



Is it too late for her to join you?


----------



## PrncessA

Madonna3 said:


> I thought I was going to talk my husband to death last night at dinner. We went out for his birthday and I NON-STOP talked about this event.



I felt like I was doing the same thing to my husband last night. He had a very glazed look on his face! LOL


----------



## GAN

Madonna3 said:


> Is it too late for her to join you?



No -she could still come along.  But it's kind of a long story....


----------



## SleepingRebecca

rteetz said:


> Add me in the solo traveler group!


I will be solo traveling as well! Hoping to meet some great new people!


----------



## DisneyKoolaid

SleepingRebecca said:


> I will be solo traveling as well! Hoping to meet some great new people!



I have no friends so I will be solo also lol


----------



## katmu

DisneyKoolaid said:


> I have no friends so I will be solo also lol



You will have to meet some new friends then.  I will be solo too.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Solo here too. Also, first time to WDW, and I have only been on an airplane like six times. Have been to Disneyland/CA about 60 times though.


----------



## GAN

Geez ....pretty soon they're going to change the name to the Festival of the Friendless!  Remember -we aren't going solo ...we're going with all the other people who are going solo


----------



## SleepingRebecca

I wonder if we can start a thread of solo travelers for this event? It would be nice to be able to see if our interests cross especially when we get more information on the other events for the DIS 20th!


----------



## rteetz

SleepingRebecca said:


> I wonder if we can start a thread of solo travelers for this event? It would be nice to be able to see if our interests cross especially when we get more information on the other events for the DIS 20th!


There is a Facebook group and another thread for unofficial meet ups during the event week on this board.


----------



## ninecrayons

90% sure I'm going to be a solo traveler for the event. Hubs doesn't have a ton of time off and he's saving it up.


----------



## BobaDuck

I'm glad to hear so many other people are solo.  I can't tell you how long I went back and forth over coming alone because I could not find anyone to come with me.  The event sounds amazing and I just can not wait!


----------



## ItsLayne

I've registered for the event and will be solo for that portion of my trip. Other friends will be joining me later - it gave me a perfect excuse to come to this party, even though I have _no idea _what to expect! But yeah, the 1st is the first day of a trip I already had booked up, so the timing was just too perfect. Can't wait to hear about more details about the party and everything else!

Also... hello all. I'm new.


----------



## EverafterKat

Hi! I am new. I am thinking about flying out just for the party. My sweet husband doesn't think I'm crazy and is actually encouraging me to do it, Lol.I will be solo but who cares I will be at Disney with Disney people!


----------



## PrncessA

EverafterKat said:


> Hi! I am new. I am thinking about flying out just for the party. My sweet husband doesn't think I'm crazy and is actually encouraging me to do it, Lol.I will be solo but who cares I will be at Disney with Disney people!



A lot of us are solo this trip! It was actually my husband's idea that I take this trip!


----------



## SleepingRebecca

ItsLayne said:


> I've registered for the event and will be solo for that portion of my trip. Other friends will be joining me later - it gave me a perfect excuse to come to this party, even though I have _no idea _what to expect! But yeah, the 1st is the first day of a trip I already had booked up, so the timing was just too perfect. Can't wait to hear about more details about the party and everything else!
> 
> Also... hello all. I'm new.



Yay for all the solo people! I do not have a Facebook account (I know shameful) but will keep an eye out on the boards for any group meet ups. Also anyone feel free to message me!

I am also excited it conincides with the opening of Pandora.


----------



## PrncessA

SleepingRebecca said:


> Yay for all the solo people! I do not have a Facebook account (I know shameful) but will keep an eye out on the boards for any group meet ups. Also anyone feel free to message me!
> 
> I am also excited it conincides with the opening of Pandora.



You can also post on the Unoffical Meetup thread!


----------



## Capwkidd

SleepingRebecca said:


> I wonder if we can start a thread of solo travelers for this event? It would be nice to be able to see if our interests cross especially when we get more information on the other events for the DIS 20th!



Sounds like a plan to me, as I will be solo aslso! So low you can't hear me ?


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

I let it slip out to my wife about Jodi Benson, and we have decided to come!   I saw Jodi Benson in Crazy for You (Gershwin musical) on Broadway in the early 1990's.  Not to mention wearing out the Little Mermaid tape with my daughters. Very excited!


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Capwkidd said:


> Sounds like a plan to me, as I will be solo aslso! So low you can't hear me ?


Han Solo's cousin?


----------



## Riverhill

So excited. Just booked today! Looking forward to this event so much. First time in disney with no kids.


----------



## GAN

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> ha ha!  I had the same issue!    I chose poster.



MaryJo ..so you will be there.  I'll look for you, hopefully I run into you.  I was at DL last July and we were both at the Flag Retreat but I found out after the fact ...I was bummed because it would have been nice to say hello!


----------



## GoMegGo

miTnosnhoJ said:


> I let it slip out to my wife about Jodi Benson, and we have decided to come!   I saw Jodi Benson in Crazy for You (Gershwin musical) on Broadway in the early 1990's.  Not to mention wearing out the Little Mermaid tape with my daughters. Very excited!



Jodi Benson put me over the edge. I'm going to be in WDW with my husband's HS orchestra during the anniversary celebration. Up until yesterday I just thought to myself "well, maybe I'll run in to a podcast team member in the parks, but I can't really go to any of the events." We will be in Epcot the day of the party and as soon as John said Jodi's name, I was furiously texting my husband telling him I was going to the party and would need to take a cab back to the hotel that night. I'll probably be a zombie the next morning, but I don't care. The 6 year old little girl who still lives inside of me NEEDS to see Jodi Benson.


----------



## Markolodeon

I so want to go to the June 1 party but it's just a couple weeks after we get back from an already-planned/can't-change trip. Airfare plus hotel plus party tickets would be at least a thousand bambinos to do a return trip, all for a now three hour party! But yes, we're still thinking about it! Listening to the Podcast recap will be torture if we don't go.


----------



## Capwkidd

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> Han Solo's cousin?



That was a  Tiki Room reference


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> Han Solo's cousin?



Sode note:  I love that the code name for the new Han Solo movie is "Red Cup"


----------



## GAN

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sode note:  I love that the code name for the new Han Solo movie is "Red Cup"



Yes ..very clever!


----------



## YZFMoose

boundfordisney said:


> coming from Hamilton Ontario!



O Yes! We are a bit more northern, from the NWT. We should all do a Canadian meet up while at the party!!


----------



## YZFMoose

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just want to make sure everyone heard me on the show - extending the party has not been finalized yet.  I am 99% sure it will happen but until I have it in the contract from Disney I can't guarantee it.



I just watched the Dreams unlimited tour of the Disboard welcome centre (cdn spelling). I was just wondering if any of those lovely people are coming to this party as well? Is there any chance to send Merch from there to Northern Canada?


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm sure John and Teresa will be there.


----------



## OKW Lover

YZFMoose said:


> Is there any chance to send Merch from there to Northern Canada?


Perhaps @newmouse2008 can answer this.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was just able to watch the beginning of today's Podcast and I just wanted to comment how much I loved that John surprised Pete with the news and I loved Pete's reaction - just brought a smile to my face



I love when Pete goes all "fan boy".  His excitement is contagious and genuine.  It got me out to DLR last month, a trip I planned last summer after the 60th Anniversary trip they took and we're going on 2 DCL cruises (May and July) after watching the podcasts on there 3 night Dreams.  I'm also booked on the Viking Italy trip, something I did not expect but darn it, it sounded awesome.  These podcasts are costing a fortune!



Madonna3 said:


> I thought I was going to talk my husband to death last night at dinner. We went out for his birthday and I NON-STOP talked about this event.



Yes but was he listening?    I can practically hear the click when my DH tunes out!

I am so excited now!  I was going to go solo for much of the week but my DD is taking an online class this summer instead of at a local college so she can now come with me!!  I just dropped John a note to let him know about a problem I was having registering her* and I told him when I joined the disboards she was 5 and in Kindergarten when I joined  as MaryKatesMom and now Mary Kate is a Freshman in college  Man, the hours I've spent here.

* The problem I was having with the registration form was it wouldn't let me submit it without something in the disboards name field even though the directions say leave it blank so I typed in the word "Blank" and I didn't want him to think I was being snarky.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

MaryKatesMom said:


> I love when Pete goes all "fan boy".  His excitement is contagious and genuine.  It got me out to DLR last month, a trip I planned last summer after the 60th Anniversary trip they took and we're going on 2 DCL cruises (May and July) after watching the podcasts on there 3 night Dreams.  I'm also booked on the Viking Italy trip, something I did not expect but darn it, it sounded awesome.  These podcasts are costing a fortune!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but was he listening?    I can practically hear the click when my DH tunes out!
> 
> I am so excited now!  I was going to go solo for much of the week but my DD is taking an online class this summer instead of at a local college so she can now come with me!!  I just dropped John a note to let him know about a problem I was having registering her* and I told him when I joined the disboards she was 5 and in Kindergarten when I joined  as MaryKatesMom and now Mary Kate is a Freshman in college  Man, the hours I've spent here.
> 
> * The problem I was having with the registration form was it wouldn't let me submit it without something in the disboards name field even though the directions say leave it blank so I typed in the word "Blank" and I didn't want him to think I was being snarky.



I was having trouble as well as I had forgotten I had an account I apparently created in 2009 hahaha
So I was able to put a space in the field and it corrected it. I did send an email later stating I have a username afterall but if it isn't on the credentials I'm sure I can fill it in.


----------



## OKW Lover

MaryKatesMom said:


> These podcasts are costing a fortune!


I agree, they should come with a warning!  

As @DisneyKevin says, don't spend the ABD money.


----------



## Madonna3

MaryKatesMom said:


> I love when Pete goes all "fan boy".  His excitement is contagious and genuine.  It got me out to DLR last month, a trip I planned last summer after the 60th Anniversary trip they took and we're going on 2 DCL cruises (May and July) after watching the podcasts on there 3 night Dreams.  I'm also booked on the Viking Italy trip, something I did not expect but darn it, it sounded awesome.  These podcasts are costing a fortune!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but was he listening?    I can practically hear the click when my DH tunes out!
> 
> I am so excited now!  I was going to go solo for much of the week but my DD is taking an online class this summer instead of at a local college so she can now come with me!!  I just dropped John a note to let him know about a problem I was having registering her* and I told him when I joined the disboards she was 5 and in Kindergarten when I joined  as MaryKatesMom and now Mary Kate is a Freshman in college  Man, the hours I've spent here.
> 
> * The problem I was having with the registration form was it wouldn't let me submit it without something in the disboards name field even though the directions say leave it blank so I typed in the word "Blank" and I didn't want him to think I was being snarky.



Yes, actually he was because he's really looking forward to the trip

I'm conflicted. Our 15 year old wants to come. Part of me wants to let him come, part of me wants him to stay home and keep his grandmother company. Part of me wants to just bring the whole family and let the 15 year old and his grandmother do their own thing. Most of me wants to just relax and hang out with my husband and meet some new dis friends.

BTW - my hubby and I don't mind solo travelers to hang out with as long as they have a gutter mouth/mind and like bars.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

SleepingRebecca said:


> I was having trouble as well as I had forgotten I had an account I apparently created in 2009 hahaha
> So I was able to put a space in the field and it corrected it. I did send an email later stating I have a username afterall but if it isn't on the credentials I'm sure I can fill it in.



Oh NO!!  I forgot the name is going to be on the credentials!  I've just labeled my daughter "Blank".  I should have remembered!  Nobody tell her, she won't notice!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Madonna3 said:


> Yes, actually he was because he's really looking forward to the trip
> 
> I'm conflicted. Our 15 year old wants to come. Part of me wants to let him come, part of me wants him to stay home and keep his grandmother company. Part of me wants to just bring the whole family and let the 15 year old and his grandmother do their own thing. Most of me wants to just relax and hang out with my husband and meet some new dis friends.
> 
> BTW - my hubby and I don't mind solo travelers to hang out with as long as they have a gutter mouth/mind and like bars.



My DH is just coming for a few days preparty but he's happy to have me go without him.  He hasn't listened to what I've said about WDW in years but God bless him, he's never questioned a thing I do.

I do like bars but my 19 yr old will be with me and she's not a fan at all.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Added to the OP the announcement that Jodi Benson - voice of The Little Mermaid - will be performing a special concert during our party on 6/1/2017.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

John,  I just noticed when I went to forward Mary Kate's party reservation to her that is says we have to bring a copy of the email to check in.  I never noticed that on my reservation, I just moved the email to the Disney 2017 file and I may not be the only one to not notice it as it isn't in the subject line.  Harsh penalties if we don't bring the email?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

MaryKatesMom said:


> Harsh penalties if we don't bring the email?



Yes - public humiliation.



MaryKatesMom said:


> John, I just noticed when I went to forward Mary Kate's party reservation to her that is says we have to bring a copy of the email to check in. I never noticed that on my reservation, I just moved the email to the Disney 2017 file and I may not be the only one to not notice it as it isn't in the subject line. Harsh penalties if we don't bring the email?



The email is the only proof that you have that you signed up for the event so please bring it with you.  We wouldn't want to have to turn someone away if they don't have proof they signed up - and we can't trust that some folks might not try to get into the party who did not register.

I thought it was pretty clear in the email - didn't think I had to put it in the subject line.


----------



## PrncessA

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - public humiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> The email is the only proof that you have that you signed up for the event so please bring it with you.  We wouldn't want to have to turn someone away if they don't have proof they signed up - and we can't trust that some folks might not try to get into the party who did not register.
> 
> I thought it was pretty clear in the email - didn't think I had to put it in the subject line.



Edited: Never mind I reread the email...


----------



## PixieLily

Sounds like fun!  Are the rooms at the Wilderness standard rooms?


----------



## MaryKatesMom

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - public humiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> The email is the only proof that you have that you signed up for the event so please bring it with you.  We wouldn't want to have to turn someone away if they don't have proof they signed up - and we can't trust that some folks might not try to get into the party who did not register.
> 
> I thought it was pretty clear in the email - didn't think I had to put it in the subject line.



It is perfectly clear when I read it, problem was I filed it without reading it!

How do you humiliate anyone in a group of people who voluntarily wear goofy hats?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MaryKatesMom said:


> How do you humiliate anyone in a group of people who voluntarily wear goofy hats?



Take away their goofy hats


----------



## jcb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Take away their goofy hats



Or make them wear tutus.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jcb said:


> Or make them wear tutus.



for Tanner!


----------



## Bradcorn1

I think a Pizza waiting for them in their room after the party would be a good punishment.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

GAN said:


> MaryJo ..so you will be there.  I'll look for you, hopefully I run into you.  I was at DL last July and we were both at the Flag Retreat but I found out after the fact ...I was bummed because it would have been nice to say hello!



I remember that!  I'll be the short Disney fan .  Our whole team will be there, which will be really nice, plus getting to meet fellow DIS friends again or for the first time.



Capwkidd said:


> That was a  Tiki Room reference



I got it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bradcorn1 said:


> I think a Pizza waiting for them in their room after the party would be a good punishment.



and be sure you charge them the 2 Table Service Credits for said Pizza


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I remember that!  I'll be the short Disney fan . * Our whole team will be there, which will be really nice*, plus getting to meet fellow DIS friends again or for the first time.



Oh that's great!  I have appreciated seeing more videos of the DLR team - always nice to put faces to voices and will be nice to see you in honest to goodness real life!


----------



## disneysteve

Despite my earlier posts to the contrary, we (well mainly I) made a really spur of the moment decision to fly down for the party!! *So we will be there!! *Arriving on Wednesday and leaving on Friday. Just long enough to join you all for the awesome party. Staying at Pop -first time we've stayed on site in about 18 years. We've booked the overall event, the party, and the hotel. I just need to get airfare (and let my boss know that I'm taking those days off).

Totally psyched! We are not the "splurge" kind of people so this is really out there for us to be doing.


----------



## Bradcorn1

TheMaxRebo said:


> for Tanner!




Why does this give me a mental image of Fantasia 2000.


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh that's great! I have appreciated seeing more videos of the DLR team - always nice to put faces to voices and will be nice to see you in honest to goodness real life!



I can attest that @WebmasterMaryJo is one of the nicest people I have met!!!  She was gracious (and patient) to team up with me for a scavenger hunt at Disneyland.  Had a blast with her!


----------



## EverafterKat

So, what are you wearing for the party? I can't help it I gotta plan an outfit!


----------



## rteetz

Just got my 20th shirt today which is what I am planning on wearing to the party.


----------



## bartleyosu

disneysteve said:


> Despite my earlier posts to the contrary, we (well mainly I) made a really spur of the moment decision to fly down for the party!! *So we will be there!! *Arriving on Wednesday and leaving on Friday. Just long enough to join you all for the awesome party. Staying at Pop -first time we've stayed on site in about 18 years. We've booked the overall event, the party, and the hotel. I just need to get airfare (and let my boss know that I'm taking those days off).
> 
> Totally psyched! We are not the "splurge" kind of people so this is really out there for us to be doing.



Yeah!  I think I was on your scavenger hunt team, Go Green Team!


----------



## GAN

wnwardii said:


> I can attest that @WebmasterMaryJo is one of the nicest people I have met!!!  She was gracious (and patient) to team up with me for a scavenger hunt at Disneyland.  Had a blast with her!



Oh good!  You know, I was a little worried that she might not be as nice in person as she is on the shows!


----------



## Dean1953

What's is the appropriate ID for a 9 year old?   I could bring his passport with me, if needed.


----------



## disneysteve

bartleyosu said:


> Yeah!  I think I was on your scavenger hunt team, Go Green Team!


I don't think so. I seem to think we were yellow and we knew everyone on our team. We put our group together ourselves. Maybe we'll get to meet at the party, though.


----------



## disneysteve

GAN said:


> Oh good!  You know, I was a little worried that she might not be as nice in person as she is on the shows!


I had the pleasure of meeting @WebmasterMaryJo on Podcast Cruise 6.0. It'll be nice to see you again at the party!


----------



## AngiTN

EverafterKat said:


> So, what are you wearing for the party? I can't help it I gotta plan an outfit!


I haven't a clue just yet. DGD is wearing an Ariel/Melody dress (hers was an easy choice when Jodi Benson was announced)
I may bound something Ariel inspired



Dean1953 said:


> What's is the appropriate ID for a 9 year old?   I could bring his passport with me, if needed.


I hope I'm a good enough ID for DGD9. She has no ID of any sort, never needed one


----------



## MaryKatesMom

rteetz said:


> Just got my 20th shirt today which is what I am planning on wearing to the party.



Me too!


----------



## GAN

EverafterKat said:


> So, what are you wearing for the party? I can't help it I gotta plan an outfit!



I'm thinking it will be somewhere in the Hawaiian style......


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I enjoy the DLR videos too!  I can picture in my head a good deal of WDW but DLR is unfamiliar to me so the videos are much easier for me to watch.  I watched the F&W videos several times.  They were terrific!


----------



## roxysmum123

We just confirmed our registration and tickets for the EPCOT party - was very on the fence about it but realized we're NEVER in Orlando for any of these events and we're always pretty mopey when we see the reports later.  Can't wait, sounds like it's going to be the best birthday party ever!


----------



## ShesAPirate

disneysteve said:


> Arriving on Wednesday and leaving on Friday.  I just need to get airfare.



Southwest from Newark on those dates now - $124 roundtrip!!


----------



## OKMinnie

This is my very first post and I'm happy to say I have everything booked! I'm so exited!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

We seriously need more events because look at all the new folks who have come out of the Disney construction because of Jodi Benson!


----------



## Lesverts

John, I hope you know we all expect either Elton John or Alan Menken for the 25th right?


----------



## Andrew Hilliker

Does anyone know if you have to be present for the *Credential Distribution, *if you are just attending the 20th anniversary event? My wife and I are flying in on June 1st in the morning so we will not be available to go to the *Credential Distribution *dates and times listed in the day by day schedule.
Any information regarding this would be appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## disneysteve

OKMinnie said:


> This is my very first post and I'm happy to say I have everything booked! I'm so exited!


WELCOME!!

Don't be bashful at the event. Go up to folks and introduce yourself, especially if you recognize anyone by their screen name.


----------



## Bradcorn1

More times then not people recognize my camera more then they do me


----------



## GAN

disneyland_is_magic said:


> We seriously need more events because look at all the new folks who have come out of the Disney construction because of Jodi Benson!




Yes ...so many new folks in fact that they have already posted a Stand-By wait time of 15 minutes on Journey into Imagination!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

GAN said:


> Yes ...so many new folks in fact that they have already posted a Stand-By wait time of 15 minutes on Journey into Imagination!



though, to be fair, that line is for saying hi to Kathy who is at the entrance, screening everyone to ensure they are worthy of riding Figment, .... the ride itself past that point is a walk on


----------



## GAN

TheMaxRebo said:


> though, to be fair, that line is for saying hi to Kathy who is at the entrance, screening everyone to ensure they are worthy of riding Figment, .... the ride itself past that point is a walk on



Then you better take that Chewie shirt back and trade it in for a Figment!


----------



## Dean1953

I think that myself and my 9 year old son are good to go for the party.  Wednesday, we registered and, after receiving the code, signed up for the party Thursday morning.  I received the confirmation that we are signed up for the party but not the final email yet.  In the meantime, my credit card has been charged twice for $50 but not for the $170 for the party for 2 persons.  I replied to one of Dreams Unlimited emails (not one that says do no reply) but haven't heard back from them yet.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## AdamEfimoff

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Thank you for the heads up, John. It's on my calendar.


I so want to go. But went to Disney last year. And tbh I am very lucky to travel at all.


----------



## mickeyrunner

We are all signed up and ready to go! So excited!


----------



## BobaDuck

I started tinkering with some Touring Plans yesterday and came up with a few.  Figured I'd share them here.  I purchased my Dis 20 shirt yesterday!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz1dwCxoi7K1djh3amlRU3pDRGM/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz1dwCxoi7K1SlVHaWh4UXhNOG8/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz1dwCxoi7K1NUFGeGNhYlB2aDg/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz1dwCxoi7K1UmlnQ0hCZGFiVzA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## gberg

YZFMoose said:


> Was Wondering if any other Canadians are coming to the Dis 20th.
> Was also wondering about Transportation before/after the party?
> Disney Transport? Taxi? Hitchhike?


I'm coming from Toronto!


----------



## mickeyrunner

BobaDuck said:


> I started tinkering with some Touring Plans yesterday and came up with a few.  Figured I'd share them here.  I purchased my Dis 20 shirt yesterday!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz1dwCxoi7K1djh3amlRU3pDRGM/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz1dwCxoi7K1SlVHaWh4UXhNOG8/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz1dwCxoi7K1NUFGeGNhYlB2aDg/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz1dwCxoi7K1UmlnQ0hCZGFiVzA/view?usp=sharing



Haha I did the same thing today...fastpasses, ADRs and Touring Plans done. I'm a little OCD.


----------



## Drumfreak

Hello. Been watching the podcast for a few months and am excited to say I'm going to the party. Not sure if this is the place to ask but, I noticed a typo in my DISBoards name on my registration after my party confirmation came back. Is there anyway or anyone I can contact to get it fixed?


----------



## Capwkidd

I am writing this while I am having dinner at the Lucky Fortune Cookery (perhaps my favorite place to eat in DLR, besides Club 33) here in DLR... This is me "training" for WDW


----------



## Capwkidd

I am about to watch ELP in DLR


----------



## satman1962

gberg said:


> I'm coming from Toronto!



We're coming from Montreal!


----------



## disneysteve

Drumfreak said:


> Hello. Been watching the podcast for a few months and am excited to say I'm going to the party. Not sure if this is the place to ask but, I noticed a typo in my DISBoards name on my registration after my party confirmation came back. Is there anyway or anyone I can contact to get it fixed?


@WebmasterJohn would probably be the one to fix that. You can also email him at john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com


----------



## Steven Noggle

I will officially be there! Super excited to not have to scope out my spot an hour early for IllumiNations!


----------



## KC Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> though, to be fair, that line is for saying hi to Kathy who is at the entrance, screening everyone to ensure they are worthy of riding Figment, .... the ride itself past that point is a walk on



I would pay money to give Kathy a hug.  You have no idea the year I have had.  Her kind voice was so sweet and calming, perfect for an afternoon after physical therapy.  Truly a wonderful lady.


----------



## disneysteve

Does anyone know how onsite transportation will work for after the party? If the park closes 3 hours earlier for the public, will Disney keep buses running to get us all back to our hotels? Normally, we'd have a car so I wouldn't care but we're actually coming to this car-less which is weird for us.
@WebmasterJohn


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Does anyone know how onsite transportation will work for after the party? If the park closes 3 hours earlier for the public, will Disney keep buses running to get us all back to our hotels? Normally, we'd have a car so I wouldn't care but we're actually coming to this car-less which is weird for us.
> @WebmasterJohn



Below is the latest from John

There is also the "un"official thread and the Facebook group started for the event where people have started to organize car pooling as well




WebmasterJohn said:


> There will be no Disney transportation available from Epcot after the party (i.e. no buses, no boats, no monorail)
> 
> Once we are done with accepting sign-ups for the party we will work on transportation back to a Disney resort hotel.  Just be aware this will be at a cost for this transportation as we will have to contract with an outside company.  I won’t know the cost until we are done with sign-ups and I have an idea how many people may need transportation.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Below is the latest from John
> 
> There is also the "un"official thread and the Facebook group started for the event where people have started to organize car pooling as well


Thanks, Phil. I'm trying to catch up on all of the posts since we just decided to go. There will be 3 of us needing a ride back to Pop. We haven't gone to Disney without a car for over 20 years so this will be a strange experience for us. Thankfully it's only a couple of days. I do not like not having a car.


----------



## dina444444

disneysteve said:


> Thanks, Phil. I'm trying to catch up on all of the posts since we just decided to go. There will be 3 of us needing a ride back to Pop. We haven't gone to Disney without a car for over 20 years so this will be a strange experience for us. Thankfully it's only a couple of days. I do not like not having a car.


I would probably look at Uber with 3 people. It would likely be $10 or less to Uber from Epcot to Pop.


----------



## KC Mouse

WebmasterJohn said:


> *DIS 20th Anniversary Celebration
> 05/29 – 06/03/2017*​
> *Important Links*
> 
> Register for event - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20Anniversary-signup.cfm
> Book resort rooms: https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/anniversary_start.cfm
> Donate silent auction items: https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20anniversary-auction-01.cfm
> Sign-Up for Epcot Party: https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20anniversary-party-01.cfm
> 
> *Tentative Schedule of Events*
> 
> *Day 1 – Monday – 05/29/2017*
> * Credential Distribution/Meet and Greet/Silent Auction*
> Location: TBA
> Time: TBA
> Other Events: TBA
> 
> *Day 2 – Tuesday – 05/30/2017*
> * Credential Distribution/Meet and Greet/Silent Auction*
> Location: TBA
> Time: TBA
> Other Events: TBA
> 
> *Day 3 – Wednesday – 05/31/2017*
> * Credential Distribution/Meet and Greet/Silent Auction*
> Location: TBA
> Time: TBA
> Other Events: TBA
> 
> *Day 4 – Thursday – 06/01/2017*
> * Credential Distribution/Meet and Greet/Silent Auction Ends*
> Location: TBA
> Time: TBA
> Other Events: TBA
> 
> * DIS 20th Anniversary Party – Epcot**
> Location: Epcot
> Time:  10PM – Midnight (meet at turnstiles/front gate at 9:30PM)
> See Below for details!!
> 
> *Day 5 – Friday – 06/02/2017*
> * Silent Auction Item Pick-up*
> Location: TBA
> Time: TBA
> Other Events: TBA
> 
> *Day 6 – Saturday – 06/03/2017*
> *  It’s a Small World with Kevin and John*
> Location: Magic Kingdom outside of Small World
> Time: 11AM
> Details: Join Kevin and John for a gathering outside of Small World.  Ride the ride or   just hang out.  Note:  this is Gay Day at Disney and there will be large crowds.
> 
> *20th Anniversary EPCOT Party
> Thursday June 1st 2017 - 10PM - midnight
> Please arrive by 9:30pm to check-in (main entrance/turnstiles Epcot)*
> 
> _Tonight you'll experience Epcot® in 3D, a progressive night full of Dining, Dancing, and Discovery! This is a night where dynamic dimensions collide as the attractions of Epcot® come to life. It is an evening of celebration where you will experience three private parties in one. From the smooth chill of the Future World West, to the thrills of the Future World East, Epcot® in 3D offers a dimension for everyone!_
> 
> _In addition to music, Disney characters and food* you will enjoy endless rides on the following attractions:_
> 
> *Soarin'®
> Test Track®
> The Seas with Nemo and Friends®
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment*
> 
> _But that's not all!!!!!_
> 
> _We will end our evening with our own,_ *private IllumiNations, Reflections of Earth*!!!
> 
> *Just announced - Enjoy a special concert performance by Jodi Benson, The voice of The Little Mermaid!!!!*
> 
> _The cost to attend is $85 per person regardless of age. Theme park admission is NOT REQUIRED to attend this event as it is a private party._
> 
> *The menu has not yet been set for this event but given the late hour it will be more 'desserts' and 'snacks' and not necessarily a meal. More details on food to come.
> 
> You MUST BE registered for the week event in order to join us for the part.  Those already registered will receive an email on how to sign up for party.
> 
> 
> *UPDATE 12/28/2016*
> 
> Disney has just released two new discounts that are available during the dates of our event.  For details of each offer see these links:
> 
> Quick Service Dining Offer = http://www.wdwinfo.com/discounts/disneypackages.htm#general
> Fun in the Sun Offer = http://www.wdwinfo.com/discounts/disneypackages.htm#general
> 25% Off Room Offer = http://www.wdwinfo.com/discounts/discounts-resorts.htm#room
> 
> I still don’t have a contract with rates for the group space we are holding for the event so I can’t tell you if these discounts will be better than the group rates.
> 
> I strongly suggest that if any of the above offers appeal to you and you can get them for the dates you plan to be here that you book now.  These rates will be limited based on availability.
> 
> Once I know/release the group rates you can make a decision if you want to cancel your current booking and rebook in the group.
> 
> As per Disney’s rules you WILL NOT be able to apply any of the above discounts to the group rates we secure.  It will be an either/or situation – you can’t have the group rate and a discount.
> 
> *UPDATE 01/24/2017
> *
> The page to obtain pricing for our group room block is now live:
> 
> https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/anniversary_start.cfm
> 
> One you input your party size, dates, resort, options and then click on "Submit" you will be taken to a page that will display the full cost of what you selected.  That page will also include instructions on how to book these rooms.
> 
> Please keep in mind that group rates CANNOT be combined with any current or future discount.  Also group rates CANNOT be applied to any current booking.  If you want to take advantage of the group rates you would have to cancel any current booking you have and rebook with the groups department.
> 
> *UPDATE 02/13/2017*
> 
> *IMPORTANT:  Disney ticket prices increased on 2/12/2017.  We have been given permission to add tickets to our group space rooms at the pre-increase price but only if they are purchased by 03/11/2017.  If you decide to purchase tickets any time after 3/11/2017 you will pay the higher/current price.  If you want to lock in the lower rate you MUST add  tickets now and pay for them in full.*
> 
> If you have already booked your room you can still add tickets at the pre-increase price (until 3/11/2017) by calling the number for groups (appears on the second page of the quote form) and giving them your booking number.  Tickets will be due in full at the time of purchase.
> 
> You MUST have a room booked in our group to take advantage of this special offer of buying your tickets at the pre-increase price.
> 
> *UPDATE 03/01/2017*
> 
> *Registration for the 20th Anniversary of the DIS is now open!!!!!*
> 
> Please go to https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20Anniversary-signup.cfm to registration for the event.
> 
> There is a $25 per person registration fee to attend the event.  This money goes to offset some of our costs with a portion going to our overall donation to Give Kids the World.
> 
> You MUST register for the event in order to sign-up for any subsequent meets/activates we are planning – including our super-duper party on June 1st!!!!   That’s right – I said super-duper party!!!!  Think DISApalooza but on a much bigger scale.
> 
> As we finalize details of the individual meets and activities as well as our party those registered through the link above will received instructions on how to sign-up for these via email.
> 
> Again – you MUST be registered for the event to attend other activities we have planned including the party.
> 
> Sign-ups for this event will close 05/01/2017 as long as space is left. Please sign up NOW and don't delay if you want to attend.
> 
> *UPDATE 03/07/2017*
> 
> *We are now accepting items for our Auction to raise money for GKTW.*
> 
> If you are interested in donating items for our Auction during the 20th Anniversary event we have a form that will make it easier for you to submit, and us to keep track of, the items.
> 
> To donate an item please use this form - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20anniversary-auction-01.cfm
> 
> As you step through the process there will be information on where to send the item if you wish to mail it.  If you are bringing the item with you to the event we will be letting you know later where/when that can be dropped off.  We are still waiting on Disney to tell us where our convention will be for the event so unfortunately I couldn't add it to the current form at this time.
> 
> For those already registered for the event itself we will be sending you an email with some instructions that will make the auction donation process a little easier.
> 
> Thank you in advance for anything you wish to donate.  Let's try to break last years record for money raised!!!!
> 
> *UPDATE 03/20/2017
> *
> Tentative schedule of events and details of the 20th Anniversary Party posted above.  Please scroll to the top for details.
> 
> *UPDATE 04/13/2017*
> 
> Just announced - those attending our Party on 6/1/2017 will enjoy a special concert performance by Jodi Benson, The voice of The Little Mermaid!!!!


How will we be able to see whats up for bid.  Also do you have any dates or location for the meet and greets?


----------



## KC Mouse

dina444444 said:


> I would probably look at Uber with 3 people. It would likely be $10 or less to Uber from Epcot to Pop.




Maybe we could organize and Dis carpool.  I'll be headed back to Port Orleans Riverside.  It would be kind of fun to meet up with other Disers and ride over and back together.


----------



## dina444444

KC Mouse said:


> Maybe we could organize and Dis carpool.  I'll be headed back to Port Orleans Riverside.  It would be kind of fun to meet up with other Disers and ride over and back together.


We have a thread going for transportation in our unofficial 20th anniversary meet FB group.


----------



## mickeyrunner

KC Mouse said:


> I would pay money to give Kathy a hug.  You have no idea the year I have had.  Her kind voice was so sweet and calming, perfect for an afternoon after physical therapy.  Truly a wonderful lady.



The feeling it mutual KC Mouse! I have a special place in my heart for Kathy. I am so excited to meet her. She is such a warm and wonderful soul. P.S. I am also a Figment fan.


----------



## mickeyrunner

disneysteve said:


> Thanks, Phil. I'm trying to catch up on all of the posts since we just decided to go. There will be 3 of us needing a ride back to Pop. We haven't gone to Disney without a car for over 20 years so this will be a strange experience for us. Thankfully it's only a couple of days. I do not like not having a car.



My husband and I are also staying at Pop.  We were thinking of calling an Uber. It seems to be the best choice we can think of.


----------



## mickeyrunner

I should be going to bed but I'm too excited for our trip.  We will be celebrating our 9th wedding anniversary on this trip.  It will be our first time meeting fellow DISers and the crew.  Oh, and Jodi Benson! Hello!  I'm watching her on YouTube right now too.


----------



## nixieh

Wow!  I have had a crazy Easter weekend.  I am a teacher in the UK and have always wanted to come to a DIS meet (having been both a boards and podcast fan from almost the beginning) but we only come every 2/3 years and the dates have never worked for our school holidays.  I was listening to the most recent podcast on Fri morning and when I heard the Jodi Benson news I was so so so jealous until I realised we are actually on half term break that week.  I idly looked up flight prices from the UK thinking they would be absolutely crazy this late out (I normally book 12-18 months in advance) and I found a bargain flight   !  Long story short I have behaved in a very impulsive (and unlike me) way and have booked for two of my three daughters and I to come for the week especially for the party (middle daughter has exams and is fine with us going)!  I am beyond excited, though the uber planner in me is a bit panicked at the thought of organising everything and catching up with all the latest news/info in just a few weeks.  We normally come for 3 weeks in August and  so 1 week in May will be a complete change.  For the first time ever I am not dreading going back to work tomorrow as I know I will be in my happy place in 6 weeks  

John, Pete and the gang and also everyone behind the scene for everything you do for us  and all the organisation that goes into special events like this. I think it sounds like great value btw .  I am sure I will be totally star struck and too shy to speak to anyone but just being there will be incredible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nixieh said:


> Wow!  I have had a crazy Easter weekend.  I am a teacher in the UK and have always wanted to come to a DIS meet (having been both a boards and podcast fan from almost the beginning) but we only come every 2/3 years and the dates have never worked for our school holidays.  I was listening to the most recent podcast on Fri morning and when I heard the Jodi Benson news I was so so so jealous until I realised we are actually on half term break that week.  I idly looked up flight prices from the UK thinking they would be absolutely crazy this late out (I normally book 12-18 months in advance) and I found a bargain flight   !  Long story short I have behaved in a very impulsive (and unlike me) way and have booked for two of my three daughters and I to come for the week especially for the party (middle daughter has exams and is fine with us going)!  I am beyond excited, though the uber planner in me is a bit panicked at the thought of organising everything and catching up with all the latest news/info in just a few weeks.  We normally come for 3 weeks in August and  so 1 week in May will be a complete change.  For the first time ever I am not dreading going back to work tomorrow as I know I will be in my happy place in 6 weeks
> 
> John, Pete and the gang and also everyone behind the scene for everything you do for us  and all the organisation that goes into special events like this. I think it sounds like great value btw .  I am sure I will be totally star struck and too shy to speak to anyone but just being there will be incredible.



That is awesome it is working out for you to come!

I agree that it is a great vale 

I am super shy / introverted and struggle to introduce myself - though the few times I have worked up the courage to talk to a team member they have been very nice so I encourage you to at least try to say a quick hi/thank you


----------



## ItsLayne

nixieh said:


> John, Pete and the gang and also everyone behind the scene for everything you do for us and all the organisation that goes into special events like this. I think it sounds like great value btw . I am sure I will be totally star struck and too shy to speak to anyone but just being there will be incredible.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I am super shy / introverted and struggle to introduce myself - though the few times I have worked up the courage to talk to a team member they have been very nice so I encourage you to at least try to say a quick hi/thank you



Yeah, I'll admit, I'm not the most extroverted person and that's the aspect of the party I'm most nervous about. I would love to meet everyone from the podcast and get to talk to them some, but at the same time, I imagine people will be bothering them alot and they just want to have a good time too. Plus there's all the long-time people that they already know and I'm well... nobody. If I get to give them a handshake and a 'keep up the great work' that will be enough, but even if not... the rides that will be open, Illuminations, snacks and the concert will suffice.


----------



## boundfordisney

so


YZFMoose said:


> O Yes! We are a bit more northern, from the NWT. We should all do a Canadian meet up while at the party!!


sounds great to me    let me know what you come up with Im in!


----------



## boundfordisney

gberg said:


> I'm coming from Toronto!


----------



## boundfordisney

gberg said:


> I'm coming from Toronto!


just down the road from me!


----------



## KC Mouse

nixieh said:


> Wow!  I have had a crazy Easter weekend.  I am a teacher in the UK and have always wanted to come to a DIS meet (having been both a boards and podcast fan from almost the beginning) but we only come every 2/3 years and the dates have never worked for our school holidays.  I was listening to the most recent podcast on Fri morning and when I heard the Jodi Benson news I was so so so jealous until I realised we are actually on half term break that week.  I idly looked up flight prices from the UK thinking they would be absolutely crazy this late out (I normally book 12-18 months in advance) and I found a bargain flight   !  Long story short I have behaved in a very impulsive (and unlike me) way and have booked for two of my three daughters and I to come for the week especially for the party (middle daughter has exams and is fine with us going)!  I am beyond excited, though the uber planner in me is a bit panicked at the thought of organising everything and catching up with all the latest news/info in just a few weeks.  We normally come for 3 weeks in August and  so 1 week in May will be a complete change.  For the first time ever I am not dreading going back to work tomorrow as I know I will be in my happy place in 6 weeks
> 
> John, Pete and the gang and also everyone behind the scene for everything you do for us  and all the organisation that goes into special events like this. I think it sounds like great value btw .  I am sure I will be totally star struck and too shy to speak to anyone but just being there will be incredible.



What a great story.  I can't wait to meet more people like you.  I hope your going to be at the 20th anniversary celebration at EPCOT.  There are so many cool people on the DIs Boards, I hope we can trade some teaching stories during social time!.


----------



## GAN

dina444444 said:


> I would probably look at Uber with 3 people. It would likely be $10 or less to Uber from Epcot to Pop.



I agree.  I think Uber will be the way to go.  The only thing I'd be curious about is how easy it will be to catch a ride with so many people looking.


----------



## jcb

ItsLayne said:


> Yeah, I'll admit, I'm not the most extroverted person and that's the aspect of the party I'm most nervous about. I would love to meet everyone from the podcast and get to talk to them some, but at the same time, I imagine people will be bothering them alot and they just want to have a good time too. Plus there's all the long-time people that they already know and I'm well... nobody. If I get to give them a handshake and a 'keep up the great work' that will be enough, but even if not... the rides that will be open, Illuminations, snacks and the concert will suffice.



No one is "noboby" here.  First time I met Kevin, I introduced myself as "somebody" (because he had repeated something I said on the boards but prefaced it with "somebody, I apologize for not remembering who. . .")  But I digress.

You really shouldn't come all the way across the pond without saying something to them all.  They are all friendly (even and especially John), interested in meeting listeners, and can't hit ya.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

I am also staying at PoP. I heard Mr. Pete say on today's daily fix.....10pm to 1am was that just a wish. Or has it now become official? I am also getting really amped, fired and all for this. I feel like it is going to be the ultimate family reunion of the family I've never met! Started counting hours now.


----------



## AngiTN

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> I am also staying at PoP. I heard Mr. Pete say on today's daily fix.....*10pm to 1am was that just a wish*. Or has it now become official? I am also getting really amped, fired and all for this. I feel like it is going to be the ultimate family reunion of the family I've never met! Started counting hours now.


The only thing I've heard/seen his post is the extra hour wasn't a done deal until the new contract was signed. If it's been signed or if it's been denied I haven't heard. I had a very busy weekend so I could have well missed an update. But since he made it sound like they were working on it I think it's more than a wish


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> I heard Mr. Pete say on today's daily fix.....10pm to 1am was that just a wish.




I don’t have official word from Disney yet that the extra hour has been added to our party.

I regret even mentioning it.

As soon as we have something official from Disney we will make the announcement.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

WebmasterJohn said:


> I don’t have official word from Disney yet that the extra hour has been added to our party.
> 
> I regret even mentioning it.
> 
> As soon as we have something official from Disney we will make the announcement.


We have our best people working on it!


----------



## DisneyKevin

ItsLayne said:


> Yeah, I'll admit, I'm not the most extroverted person and that's the aspect of the party I'm most nervous about. I would love to meet everyone from the podcast and get to talk to them some, but at the same time, I imagine people will be bothering them alot and they just want to have a good time too. Plus there's all the long-time people that they already know and I'm well... nobody. If I get to give them a handshake and a 'keep up the great work' that will be enough, but even if not... the rides that will be open, Illuminations, snacks and the concert will suffice.





jcb said:


> No one is "noboby" here.  First time I met Kevin, I introduced myself as "somebody" (because he had repeated something I said on the boards but prefaced it with "somebody, I apologize for not remembering who. . .")  But I digress.
> 
> You really shouldn't come all the way across the pond without saying something to them all.  They are all friendly (even and especially John), interested in meeting listeners, and can't hit ya.



We can't get to know each other until we meet. 

Please, please, please come up and say hello. It's the reason we hold and attend these events.

Please.


----------



## suomyno

ItsLayne said:


> Yeah, I'll admit, I'm not the most extroverted person and that's the aspect of the party I'm most nervous about. I would love to meet everyone from the podcast and get to talk to them some, but at the same time, I imagine people will be bothering them alot and they just want to have a good time too. Plus there's all the long-time people that they already know and I'm well... nobody. If I get to give them a handshake and a 'keep up the great work' that will be enough, but even if not... the rides that will be open, Illuminations, snacks and the concert will suffice.



This is also kind of my tendency... definitely more introverted and don't want to feel like I'm taking up someone's time. I just keep telling myself they wouldn't be doing this if they didn't want to meet us.


----------



## wnwardii

suomyno said:


> This is also kind of my tendency... definitely more introverted and don't want to feel like I'm taking up someone's time.



Definitely how I feel!  Now, granted I had the pleasure of meeting most of the Disneyland team for their Southwest DIS meet in February.  They were some of the nicest and most genuine people I have ever met.  Going into that weekend, I was a little unsure about meeting them since I tend to be more introverted around new people.  But I had a wonderful time that weekend getting to know the Disneyland team.  I have no doubt that the 20th Anniversary events will be just as much fun!


----------



## Capwkidd

nixieh said:


> ....  We normally come for 3 weeks in August ...
> 
> I am sure I will be totally star struck and too shy to speak to anyone but just being there will be incredible.



3 weeks in Florida?! That is most of my vacation time! How many weeks of vacation do you get each year?

You can talk to us regular folks if you are too shy to talk to the "stars" of the show... Just so you're know, they are normal people, ok, maybe not Pete and Ryno, but the rest are


----------



## Lesverts

Really sad, had to cancel my trip during this because of a medical issue. :'(


----------



## disneysteve

jcb said:


> No one is "noboby" here.  First time I met Kevin, I introduced myself as "somebody" (because he had repeated something I said on the boards but prefaced it with "somebody, I apologize for not remembering who. . .")  But I digress.
> 
> You really shouldn't come all the way across the pond without saying something to them all.  They are all friendly (even and especially John), interested in meeting listeners, and can't hit ya.


First time I met Kevin was at the New England DIS meet a couple of years ago. We had just checked in. He and John were getting on the elevator and we got in right behind them. I said, "Hi, I'm Steve" and Kevin said, "Are you disneysteve?"

Nobody here is a "nobody". The team is all wonderful, friendly, and involved. They read the boards. They read the emails and listen to the voicemails that people send in. They follow the chat. They want to meet you. As Kevin said, that's why they have these meets. I've said before, if you go to a "meet" and don't actually meet anyone, you're kinda sorta doing it wrong.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lesverts said:


> Really sad, had to cancel my trip during this because of a medical issue. :'(


oh no - so, so sorry to read this!


----------



## newmouse2008

ItsLayne said:


> Yeah, I'll admit, I'm not the most extroverted person and that's the aspect of the party I'm most nervous about. I would love to meet everyone from the podcast and get to talk to them some, but at the same time, I imagine people will be bothering them alot and they just want to have a good time too. Plus there's all the long-time people that they already know and I'm well... nobody. If I get to give them a handshake and a 'keep up the great work' that will be enough, but even if not... the rides that will be open, Illuminations, snacks and the concert will suffice.



 I want to meet you!  I know I am not Pete, John or Kevin... But I will be there and love to talk and meet everyone.


----------



## disneysteve

newmouse2008 said:


> I want to meet you!  I know I am not Pete, John or Kevin... But I will be there and love to talk and meet everyone.


I'll talk to you T.


----------



## rteetz

I'm nervous and not the most outgoing person either but I'm excited to get to meet some of the people I talk to here on a daily basis.


----------



## GAN

newmouse2008 said:


> I want to meet you!  I know I am not Pete, John or Kevin... But I will be there and love to talk and meet everyone.



Teresa maybe I'll meet you this week.  I'm heading to NSB tomorrow for a few days and we're planning on Kennedy Space Center Thursday ...do you know your hours?  If I don't  catch you, I'm sure I'll run into you at the 20th.


----------



## KC Mouse

newmouse2008 said:


> I want to meet you!  I know I am not Pete, John or Kevin... But I will be there and love to talk and meet everyone.



I thought this was really cool but I realized, we have no idea who you are.  I googled "newmouse2008" and I was surprised when nothing came up.  Also that pic looks strangely familiar yet almost animated.  Who are you?  And how would we ever know if we actually met you? 

Update, I just read the other posts.  Cant wait to meet you Teresa!


----------



## rteetz

KC Mouse said:


> I thought this was really cool but I realized, we have no idea who you are.  I googled "newmouse2008" and I was surprised when nothing came up.  Also that pic looks strangely familiar yet almost animated.  Who are you?  And how would we ever know if we actually met you?  I will be ecstatic to meet anyone from the show or other fans.  Due to a head injury I sustained, the Dis Boards and the Dis Unplugged show has become a window to the outside world.  An inspiration during a difficult time in my life.  Im just so happy to have found this little community


As noted in her disboards signature, newmouse2008 is Teresa from the show.


----------



## KC Mouse

rteetz said:


> As noted in her disboards signature, newmouse2008 is Teresa from the show.


I figured it out, sorry guys, I got hit in the head.  LOL  I'm still getting my act together.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I can't wait to meet the team. I have only seen and said hi to Craig. I saw several members of the team eating dinner once, but I was to nervous to go say hi. I also didn't want to interrupt. I figured this would be the best opportunity to meet the team, and I am excited to do so.

I also can't wait to meet several DISers who I see everyday on here!


----------



## Lesverts

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh no - so, so sorry to read this!



Thanks, unfortunately life gets in the way sometimes. On to planning the next trip and wondering if Podcast cruise 7.0 is feasible. 



newmouse2008 said:


> I want to meet you!  I know I am not Pete, John or Kevin... But I will be there and love to talk and meet everyone.



I was most looking forward to meeting you and Kathy.


----------



## MarieLightning

I'm also super excited to try and meet people, although I don't steer much out of the Trip Report section of the board!

I'm just hoping we manage to mingle. My wife and I tried to do it in the past, attending events like Dapper Day, and then as we stood in the midst of the crowd, remembered how socially awkward we both are 

Of course, it was a different kind of crowd, so hopefully we'll push ourselves a bit further out of our comfort zone this time.


Also, I have to say, and I know it's been mentioned before, but I am still flabbergasted by the value of this event. It's really incredible. From the first, when Amber and I were discussing it, we couldn't quite believe it. Honestly, it's what, 10$ more than what people would pay for an IllumiNations dessert party? And we are *technically* getting an IllumiNations dessert party (sans free booze, but that's like, nothing), and then all those other incredible things on top of it.

Honestly, I'm so pumped that things worked out so great for us that this event turned up right in the middle of our first week of vacation


----------



## Bradcorn1

Odd question what does Disney define as professional camera equipment?  

Deciding which camera to bring that weekend.


----------



## newmouse2008

GAN said:


> Teresa maybe I'll meet you this week.  I'm heading to NSB tomorrow for a few days and we're planning on Kennedy Space Center Thursday ...do you know your hours?  If I don't  catch you, I'm sure I'll run into you at the 20th.


I will be in the office  Wed after 10, Thurs, 9 to 3 and Friday 9 to 3


----------



## rteetz

Bradcorn1 said:


> Odd question what does Disney define as professional camera equipment?
> 
> Deciding which camera to bring that weekend.


Pretty much anything commercial like something a movie or TV production would use. Any personal camera and DSLR should be fine.


----------



## OKW Lover

Bradcorn1 said:


> Odd question what does Disney define as professional camera equipment?


Disney actually doesn't define it any further than that.  Its kind of a catchall for them to use if they think people are taking pictures for commercial purposes.  

There are lots of DIS folks like @WebmasterMike and @WebmasterPete @WebmasterCorey who will be walking around with some serious camera equipment.


----------



## Bradcorn1

OKW Lover said:


> Disney actually doesn't define it any further than that.  Its kind of a catchall for them to use if they think people are taking pictures for commercial purposes.
> 
> There are lots of DIS folks like @WebmasterMike and @WebmasterPete @WebmasterCorey who will be walking around with some serious camera equipment.



So just leave my 600mm lense in the car I should be fine


----------



## bbkangs

Is it ok to arrive to the event late? I have a dining reservation that night and getting to the gate by 9:30 will be a challenge.


----------



## ShesAPirate

bbkangs said:


> Is it ok to arrive to the event late? I have a dining reservation that night and getting to the gate by 9:30 will be a challenge.



At previous after-hours events, I believe people had to be escorted to the party area. Not sure if that will be the case this time. Can you show up for your ADR earlier than scheduled? They'll usually seat you earlier, if you do.

I'm looking forward to meeting people - and saying hi again to people I already know


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Have been part of thedisboards for.....maybe 8 years. Just recently began watching your podcasts on youtube and look forward to them. Wish I could come, sounds like a lot of fun, keep on doing what you're doing, its appreciated!!!


----------



## ItsLayne

MarieLightning said:


> Honestly, it's what, 10$ more than what people would pay for an IllumiNations dessert party? And we are *technically* getting an IllumiNations dessert party (sans free booze, but that's like, nothing), and then all those other incredible things on top of it.



That reminds me. Way too early in the planning to know or announce, I'm sure, but has there been any hint as to what is the beverage situation going to look like? I've never been to any private event so I really don't know how all this is handled.


----------



## ShesAPirate

ItsLayne said:


> That reminds me. Way too early in the planning to know or announce, I'm sure, but has there been any hint as to what is the beverage situation going to look like? I've never been to any private event so I really don't know how all this is handled.



I believe they said there would be a cash bar, but I can't swear to that.


----------



## Capwkidd

Bradcorn1 said:


> Odd question what does Disney define as professional camera equipment?
> 
> Deciding which camera to bring that weekend.



Bring whatever you want, if they question it, just say you're not a professional, just for personal use. Also, you will probably be able to bring anything to the private event because it's a private event . Maybe even a rolling case


----------



## Capwkidd

Bradcorn1 said:


> So just leave my 600mm lense in the car I should be fine



LOL.. yeah, if you have a 600mm prime, definitely do not walk around with it! Nust to save your back!


----------



## Capwkidd

bbkangs said:


> Is it ok to arrive to the event late? I have a dining reservation that night and getting to the gate by 9:30 will be a challenge.



Cancel or change that reservation! This is more important!


----------



## Tarzan513

Hi Everyone,
I just tried to register, but I got the following message: "At this time we have reached the total number of attendees for this event. We are no longer accepting new registrants at this time. We apologize for any inconvenience."
Is the event really full? I was under the impression that space was still available. I'd love to attend. Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## ItsLayne

Tarzan513 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just tried to register, but I got the following message: "At this time we have reached the total number of attendees for this event. We are no longer accepting new registrants at this time. We apologize for any inconvenience."
> Is the event really full? I was under the impression that space was still available. I'd love to attend. Any insight would be appreciated!



Whew... if this is true, I'm glad I decided to register when I did! I was worried it was going to get sold out!

I imagine there'll be an announcement in today's podcast. Whether it's full or what.


----------



## MarieLightning

ItsLayne said:


> I imagine there'll be an announcement in today's podcast. Whether it's full or what.



At the start of the podcast, John didn't mention it being sold out, he said it was very close to it though, so it's possible between the last time he checked and now.

Maybe we'll get more news after the podcast is over since the team probably isn't checking the thread right now.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Tarzan513 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just tried to register, but I got the following message: "At this time we have reached the total number of attendees for this event. We are no longer accepting new registrants at this time. We apologize for any inconvenience."
> Is the event really full? I was under the impression that space was still available. I'd love to attend. Any insight would be appreciated!



It wasn't, less than an hour ago. Send an email to John, maybe?


----------



## AngiTN

bbkangs said:


> Is it ok to arrive to the event late? I have a dining reservation that night and getting to the gate by 9:30 will be a challenge.


Where? A place that runs on time or one that runs late? How far from it to Epcot? I wouldn't push it but really much depends on the ADR and how coveted it is


----------



## thorphin

AngiTN said:


> Where? A place that runs on time or one that runs late? How far from it to Epcot? I wouldn't push it but really much depends on the ADR and how coveted it is



Can you think of anything more depressing at WDW than being stranded at the gate without anyone able to let you in, while you think about all the people having fun just inside?


----------



## OKMinnie

thorphin said:


> Can you think of anything more depressing at WDW than being stranded at the gate without anyone able to let you in, while you think about all the people having fun just inside?



I'll probably have a stress dream like this at some point before the party.


----------



## RnbwSktles

Tarzan513 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just tried to register, but I got the following message: "At this time we have reached the total number of attendees for this event. We are no longer accepting new registrants at this time. We apologize for any inconvenience."
> Is the event really full? I was under the impression that space was still available. I'd love to attend. Any insight would be appreciated!



Yikes, I hope not! My brother had trouble registering and I believe is still waiting on a response to his email. He registered for the main event ($25) and was charged the $25 twice and then also $85. He said he never even went to the party registration link. He doesn't want to register for the party twice by accident


----------



## Tarzan513

Tarzan513 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just tried to register, but I got the following message: "At this time we have reached the total number of attendees for this event. We are no longer accepting new registrants at this time. We apologize for any inconvenience."
> Is the event really full? I was under the impression that space was still available. I'd love to attend. Any insight would be appreciated!


I wanted to follow up on my earlier post. I heard back from John on whether the event was full and he suggested that I might be getting this message because someone else with my same last name might have already registered. So, he told me to add a 1 to my last name and it worked great. As a result, I have now registered for the 20th anniversary! Thanks John, you rock!


----------



## Cottager

Had no problem signing up for the event and the party at 8:00 pm EST tonight (Tuesday).  If anything, you "encouraged" me to stop delaying and finally sign up!!!


----------



## KC Mouse

Thats crazy talk bbkangs!  I hope that dinning reservation is worth it.  I mean OMG Jodie Benson!  I would reschedule.


----------



## disneysteve

We linked our reservation to our MDE account last night and ordered our new Magic Bands 2.0. Now we just have to get DD a park ticket (DW and I have APs) so that we can book FPs. We don't normally do FPs in advance. We're a wing-it type of family. But since we'll only be there for less than 48 hours and Pandora will be open, we want to lock in a couple of things.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Tarzan513 said:


> I wanted to follow up on my earlier post. I heard back from John on whether the event was full and he suggested that I might be getting this message because someone else with my same last name might have already registered. So, he told me to add a 1 to my last name and it worked great. As a result, I have now registered for the 20th anniversary! Thanks John, you rock!



So, we'll look for Tarzan5131?


----------



## katmu

I know I may be a bit more of a planner than most, but has anyone thought about what they are wearing to the party?  I'm trying to decide if I want to go for a new Disneybounding outfit or if I should just wear something I would normally wear to the parks with some ears?


----------



## disneysteve

katmu said:


> I know I may be a bit more of a planner than most, but has anyone thought about what they are wearing to the party?  I'm trying to decide if I want to go for a new Disneybounding outfit or if I should just wear something I would normally wear to the parks with some ears?


I think the Disney bounding outfit would be awesome. If you tell us what character you're bounding, we can all try and find you.


----------



## GAN

newmouse2008 said:


> I will be in the office  Wed after 10, Thurs, 9 to 3 and Friday 9 to 3



Thanks Teresa!  I will try to get over there to pay a visit....


----------



## katmu

disneysteve said:


> I think the Disney bounding outfit would be awesome. If you tell us what character you're bounding, we can all try and find you.



Still working on the new outfit, but it would be Belle.


----------



## KC Mouse

katmu said:


> Still working on the new outfit, but it would be Belle.


I could be fat, balding, middle aged Peter Pan!  Or the goat guy from Hercules...


----------



## OKMinnie

katmu said:


> I know I may be a bit more of a planner than most, but has anyone thought about what they are wearing to the party?  I'm trying to decide if I want to go for a new Disneybounding outfit or if I should just wear something I would normally wear to the parks with some ears?



I've been think about Disney bounding, too. Does anyone have an idea of what temps are like that time of night? I was wondering if I would be comfortable in pants or leggings, or should I just stick with shorts.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OKMinnie said:


> I've been think about Disney bounding, too. Does anyone have an idea of what temps are like that time of night? I was wondering if I would be comfortable in pants or leggings, or should I just stick with shorts.


If it is like how a typical May/June is like in Florida whenever I have been, it will be in the 80's at night. I'm normally ok in shorts, but I have also lived in a colder climate for the past 5 1/2 years (I miss So Cal).


----------



## ItsLayne

katmu said:


> I know I may be a bit more of a planner than most, but has anyone thought about what they are wearing to the party?



I probably won't be wearing anything special, since that's the day I fly in. I'm nervous to wear one of my Disney shirts to the airport because judgy people. I guess it depends on whether or not I decide to go back to my room and see if my luggage is there. I only have so many red shirts, though, and need to save those for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KC Mouse said:


> We just booked for our first ever DIS meet!  We are so excited, 28th to the 4th at POR!  We have stayed at the Carribean, AS Sports, Coranado, French Quarter and Saratoga but never at POR!  French Quarter was by far our favorite.  Here are a few thoughts running rampant in our house.
> 1. I hope there are some DISers from the Kansas City area, it's so difficult to find like minded Disney adicts.


You have found one!


----------



## Bradcorn1

KC Mouse said:


> I could be fat, balding, middle aged Peter Pan!  Or the goat guy from Hercules...



Would the first suggestion be Peter Pan.  Or Stan Lee?


----------



## KC Mouse

Now we just need to order matching KC Royals jerseys so we can represent!  LOL  I have ordered my custom KC Royals hat with mouse ears attached.  I found a guy through ETSY.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KC Mouse said:


> Now we just need to order matching KC Royals jerseys so we can represent!  LOL  I have ordered my custom KC Royals hat with mouse ears attached.  I found a guy through ETSY.


I have an Alex Gordon Gold jersey lol, but I'll probably wear a DIS 20 shirt to the party (if I order one).


----------



## katmu

KC Mouse said:


> I could be fat, balding, middle aged Peter Pan!  Or the goat guy from Hercules...


 
If it makes you feel any better I'm probably old enough to be Emma Watson's mom but I'm going to dress up like Belle anyway.


----------



## KC Mouse

katmu said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'm probably old enough to be Emma Watson's mom but I'm going to dress up like Belle anyway.



Yes but pretty ladies can always pull off a disney princess.  I think it would traumatize a child if I bounded around like Pan the man.  Why cant there be more tubby midwestern characters is Disney movies?  My wife thinks I should be Lafue!  LOL  Mixed signals with the new "gay" scene.  LOL


----------



## Bradcorn1

KC Mouse said:


> Yes but pretty ladies can always pull off a disney princess.  I think it would traumatize a child if I bounded around like Pan the man.  Why cant there be more tubby midwestern characters is Disney movies?  My wife thinks I should be Lafue!  LOL  Mixed signals with the new "gay" scene.  LOL



Only if Lafue has a red shirt that week/end


----------



## amberg93

OKMinnie said:


> I've been think about Disney bounding, too. Does anyone have an idea of what temps are like that time of night? I was wondering if I would be comfortable in pants or leggings, or should I just stick with shorts.



Last August I ended up putting on legging type pants at Epcot during the night because I got a little chilly. I think it got down into the high 60s/low 70s at that point. My wife thought I was crazy, but I was very comfortable. So... it's hard to say if you'd be comfortable or not. If you're generally someone who is a bit colder, leggings might be okay.


----------



## GAN

ItsLayne said:


> I probably won't be wearing anything special, since that's the day I fly in. I'm nervous to wear one of my Disney shirts to the airport because judgy people. I guess it depends on whether or not I decide to go back to my room and see if my luggage is there. I only have so many red shirts, though, and need to save those for the rest of the weekend.



Are the red shirts still the color to wear?  I remember, years ago, before gay days were as well known(at least by me since I'm not gay) and I was wearing probably the only red shirt I owned.  It took me about half the day to figure it out!


----------



## Bradcorn1

GAN said:


> Are the red shirts still the color to wear?  I remember, years ago, before gay days were as well known(at least by me since I'm not gay) and I was wearing probably the only red shirt I owned.  It took me about half the day to figure it out!



I believe so the guys mentioned having the red dis-pride shirts for the Saturday meet up at MK on this weeks pod cast.      

I have lots of red clothing however it is designed for a  snowy 20 degree football Saturday     Not summer in Florida.


----------



## Madonna3

Someone tell me what "Disneybounding" is please. I have probably done it, but I don't know what it means.


----------



## jcb

Maria,

Try this http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...-disneybound-looks-pictures-photogallery.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Someone tell me what "Disneybounding" is please. I have probably done it, but I don't know what it means.



it is when you dress up in close inspired by a Disney character, but not in a consume so that you are trying to be that character

So if you wore a baby blue skirt with white top and your hair down with a matching baby blue bow, you would be Disney bounding at village Belle, but not look like you were wearing a costume of her

Or like this picture form a quick google search - the girl is Disneybounding at Snow White, not wearing a show white costume:





Or this one where the girl is Disneybounding as Smee


----------



## katmu

This is what I'm thinking of for my Belle outfit so far.  The background on the ears is actually white, not the light blue like it looks here.  The shirt and shoes I already own but I'm still waiting to see how the shirt works with the dress.  I'm debating if I'm bold enough to go through with this or not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

katmu said:


> This is what I'm thinking of for my Belle outfit so far.  The background on the ears is actually white, not the light blue like it looks here.  The shirt and shoes I already own but I'm still waiting to see how the shirt works with the dress.  I'm debating if I'm bold enough to go through with this or not.
> 
> View attachment 232192



Go for it ... people will either a) get it and think it is great or ii) not get it, and just think you have a cute dress on


----------



## Madonna3

In my avatar I am wearing a "Cinderella dress" and a tiara. Does that count?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> In my avatar I am wearing a "Cinderella dress" and a tiara. Does that count?



Well, if it is an actual cinderella dress, like a costume, then it is more dressing up as the character ... if it is a dress that sort of reminds you of Cinderella's dress, then yes


----------



## jcb

Fashion Judge Max strikes again....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jcb said:


> Fashion Judge Max strikes again....



haha, considering how not into fashion I am and how little I am willing to spend on clothes I am definitely out of my wheelhouse


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, if it is an actual cinderella dress, like a costume, then it is more dressing up as the character ... if it is a dress that sort of reminds you of Cinderella's dress, then yes


Yeah it wasn't "official" it was just the same color and had some Cinderella inspired embroidery


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or this one where the girl is Disneybounding as Smee


Peter Pan would have been far more popular had Smee looked like that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Yeah it wasn't "official" it was just the same color and had some Cinderella inspired embroidery



gotcha - then you were a Disneybounder and didn't even realize it!

(I've definitely seen some that are more literal and then others where it is more obtuse and you aren't even sure which character they are representing - definitely a range)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> Peter Pan would have been far more popular had Smee looked like that.



Also would explain why Captain Hook is able to get a crew to follow him despite him always being foiled by a bunch of kids


----------



## EverafterKat

thorphin said:


> Can you think of anything more depressing at WDW than being stranded at the gate without anyone able to let you in, while you think about all the people having fun just inside?


That would be like having a Mickey ice cream and dropping it but way sadder.


----------



## EverafterKat

katmu said:


> I know I may be a bit more of a planner than most, but has anyone thought about what they are wearing to the party?  I'm trying to decide if I want to go for a new Disneybounding outfit or if I should just wear something I would normally wear to the parks with some ears?


I am with you on that I need a planned outfit. I was thinking about my favorite Disney shirt and Themed Mickey Ears or a dress. See I can't decide!


----------



## EverafterKat

Madonna3 said:


> Someone tell me what "Disneybounding" is please. I have probably done it, but I don't know what it means.


If you need ideas look up "Disney Bounding" on Pinterest. But be careful or you'll fall down the rabbit hole like I do spend hours trying to figure out a really cool outfit LOL


----------



## EverafterKat

katmu said:


> This is what I'm thinking of for my Belle outfit so far.  The background on the ears is actually white, not the light blue like it looks here.  The shirt and shoes I already own but I'm still waiting to see how the shirt works with the dress.  I'm debating if I'm bold enough to go through with this or not.
> 
> View attachment 232192


You should do it! It's really cute and subtle enough that you don't feel like you're sticking out too much.


----------



## thorphin

I think the key to Disneybounding is to make it subtle. If 10 people look at you and 4 of them get that you are dressing up as a specific character, you're probably not thinking enough like a hipster.


----------



## FLkid

This Epcot party may be the death of me.

I've been talking about it since it was announced, The gf stated her concerns about spending the money as she had some unexpected car repairs come up this month. We left it at "we will see how much money we come back with after our April Disney trip" (that starts this Sunday) 

But I was getting nervous about it selling out so today I made the decision to purchase for both of us.. I haven't told her yet. She gets home soon. 

Maybe because I'm buying she will feel less inclined to kill me lol


----------



## Capwkidd

OKMinnie said:


> I've been think about Disney bounding, too. Does anyone have an idea of what temps are like that time of night? I was wondering if I would be comfortable in pants or leggings, or should I just stick with shorts.



I'm hoping the rain stays away, should help with the heat not being so potent in FL... I was at Carlsbad Caverns once... got out of the car in 108 degree temp, 0% hunidity and it felt fine.. and I am a native SoCal person...


----------



## Capwkidd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If it is like how a typical May/June is like in Florida whenever I have been, it will be in the 80's at night. I'm normally ok in shorts, but I have also lived in a colder climate for the past 5 1/2 years (I miss So Cal).



Why would you leave SoCal? It's the center of the universe


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Capwkidd said:


> Why would you leave SoCal? It's the center of the universe


College is a lot cheaper in other parts of the country.


----------



## Capwkidd

katmu said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'm probably old enough to be Emma Watson's mom but I'm going to dress up like Belle anyway.



Emma Watson is only 27, so you don't have to be that old to be her parent!


----------



## donnaz123

KC Mouse said:


> Now we just need to order matching KC Royals jerseys so we can represent!  LOL  I have ordered my custom KC Royals hat with mouse ears attached.  I found a guy through





KC Mouse said:


> Now we just need to order matching KC Royals jerseys so we can represent!  LOL  I have ordered my custom KC Royals hat with mouse ears attached.  I found a guy through ETSY.



We are coming from Dallas but my husband is a hard core Royals fan!  I am sure he will be wearing his Royals shirt.


----------



## FLkid

Pardon if this has already been asked but after the party will the host resorts still have busses running?


----------



## rteetz

FLkid said:


> Pardon if this has already been asked but after the party will the host resorts still have busses running?


No, John has said people will be on their own or the DIS will likely provide some sort of transportation at an extra cost.


----------



## Dean1953

donnaz123 said:


> We are coming from Dallas but my husband is a hard core Royals fan!  I am sure he will be wearing his Royals shirt.


Count me in to wear Royals appearal.  If I look hard enough, I can probably find a Kansas City A's tee shirt hidden in my house.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Dean1953 said:


> Count me in to wear Royals appearal.  If I look hard enough, I can probably find a Kansas City A's tee shirt hidden in my house.





donnaz123 said:


> We are coming from Dallas but my husband is a hard core Royals fan!  I am sure he will be wearing his Royals shirt.



I might as well wear my KC Royals hat with my DIS shirt then.


----------



## Capwkidd

katmu said:


> This is what I'm thinking of for my Belle outfit so far.  The background on the ears is actually white, not the light blue like it looks here.  The shirt and shoes I already own but I'm still waiting to see how the shirt works with the dress.  I'm debating if I'm bold enough to go through with this or not.
> 
> View attachment 232192



Go for it!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

FLkid said:


> This Epcot party may be the death of me.
> 
> I've been talking about it since it was announced, The gf stated her concerns about spending the money as she had some unexpected car repairs come up this month. We left it at "we will see how much money we come back with after our April Disney trip" (that starts this Sunday)
> 
> But I was getting nervous about it selling out so today I made the decision to purchase for both of us.. I haven't told her yet. She gets home soon.
> 
> Maybe because I'm buying she will feel less inclined to kill me lol




   Ugh. I feel the same about my long term BF, why don't Disney people just end up together and save the world a lot of trouble.


----------



## KC Mouse

donnaz123 said:


> We are coming from Dallas but my husband is a hard core Royals fan!  I am sure he will be wearing his Royals shirt.


We got to take over WDW for the boys in blue.


----------



## KC Mouse

Dean1953 said:


> Count me in to wear Royals appearal.  If I look hard enough, I can probably find a Kansas City A's tee shirt hidden in my house.


So cool!  I'm ordering mouse ears on my KC Royals hat.  ETSY ROCKS


----------



## WebmasterMike

OKW Lover said:


> Disney actually doesn't define it any further than that.  Its kind of a catchall for them to use if they think people are taking pictures for commercial purposes.
> 
> There are lots of DIS folks like @WebmasterMike and @WebmasterPete @WebmasterCorey who will be walking around with some serious camera equipment.



Have you seen my new "park lens," Jeff?


----------



## YZFMoose

I am very excited to come to the party! though may be shy or overwhelmed with the amount of people that will show up.
A) Come say hi to the Canadian.
B) is there an area that is roped off, or are we able to make the loop around the 'world'
C) For test track will we have to make the cars every time we go on (or stay on ), or can we do the single rider line to get more times around.

Any one @ the Port Orleans? 
Any Word on transportation yet?


----------



## YZFMoose

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Ugh. I feel the same about my long term BF, why don't Disney people just end up together and save the world a lot of trouble.


It took the wife a bit of time to convince me that it was worth it to go, money wise. on a whim I bought the hotel and after that it is history. I am looking forward to going and cannot wait!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YZFMoose said:


> I am very excited to come to the party! though may be shy or overwhelmed with the amount of people that will show up.
> A) Come say hi to the Canadian.
> B) is there an area that is roped off, or are we able to make the loop around the 'world'
> C) For test track will we have to make the cars every time we go on (or stay on ), or can we do the single rider line to get more times around.
> 
> Any one @ the Port Orleans?
> Any Word on transportation yet?



A) 

B) from what John said, we are limited to Future World (not clear what type of blockade system will be used)

C) not sure - I know for the paid extra hours at MK for some rides it was only main queue open and for some only FP - I assume this would be the same

D) I am sure some but not me sorry 

E) latest on transportation is that John is waiting for final numbers but they would look into something but it would be an extra cost.  There is discussion on the "un"official thread and related Facebook group about carpooling 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ItsLayne

TheMaxRebo said:


> B) from what John said, we are limited to Future World (not clear what type of blockade system will be used)



Makes sense - they'll probably have World Showcase roped off because the night crew probably gets started on cleaning and stuff right after it closes. It'll be so strange seeing things like the Land Pavilion mostly empty! I'm really excited to see the park in a way that I haven't seen it before!


----------



## GAN

YZFMoose said:


> Any one @ the Port Orleans?



As of now, I'm booked there Sunday the 28th.  I've been waiting for an opening at DVC for that one day ...I added it on to my trip after I booked everything else.  Either way is fine, but it would be easier to be staying at just one resort.


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterMike said:


> Have you seen my new "park lens," Jeff?


Does it come with a sherpa?


----------



## disneysteve

YZFMoose said:


> C) For test track will we have to make the cars every time we go on (or stay on ), or can we do the single rider line to get more times around.


We never make a car. We just walk straight to the ride.


----------



## Cottager

TheMaxRebo said:


> B) from what John said, we are limited to Future World (not clear what type of blockade system will be used)



Well, that cuts out the option of walking back to the Epcot area hotels through the International Gateway....!  Why couldn't they treat it the same as they do at opening and rope off the bridge to France!


----------



## thorphin

Cottager said:


> Well, that cuts out the option of walking back to the Epcot area hotels through the International Gateway....!  Why couldn't they treat it the same as they do at opening and rope off the bridge to France!



I don't think we know for *sure* that the IG entrance will be closed. I thought the last I saw, John was going to ask? But for now, it definitely would be safest to plan that it will be closed. Which is just as well, for me. If any part of WS is traversable, I'd be tempted to waste an hour of the party just photographing empty pavilions!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cottager said:


> Well, that cuts out the option of walking back to the Epcot area hotels through the International Gateway....!  Why couldn't they treat it the same as they do at opening and rope off the bridge to France!



I should have added that John mentioned they are talking with Disney about having the IG open for after the party for people that are staying at Boarwalk resorts ... but he said you will definitely have to go to the main entrance of EPCOT to check in for the party


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Here's hoping the IG is open!

I didn't know that red was the color for gay days and I had already bought the black DIS rainbow one because I loved the one Ryno had on.  Who wouldn't want to be twinning with Ryno??!!

For the Epcot party I got the DIS 20 anniversary shirt in pink.


----------



## FLkid

Woot! Getting excited. Finally broke it to the girlfriend, She took it better than I thought she would lol 

We are staying off property to save $$ 
Seeing as we won't have Disney transportation available anyways it doesn't bother me much. This will be our first Disney meet up. Kind of nervous but excited!


----------



## Capwkidd

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Ugh. I feel the same about my long term BF, why don't Disney people just end up together and save the world a lot of trouble.



Maybe we should have a singles meetup! Lol


----------



## Capwkidd

YZFMoose said:


> I am very excited to come to the party! though may be shy or overwhelmed with the amount of people that will show up.
> A) Come say hi to the Canadian.
> B) is there an area that is roped off, or are we able to make the loop around the 'world'
> C) For test track will we have to make the cars every time we go on (or stay on ), or can we do the single rider line to get more times around.
> 
> Any one @ the Port Orleans?
> Any Word on transportation yet?



I would imagine we can just keep riding!

I am staying at French Quater...


----------



## ShesAPirate

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Ugh. I feel the same about my long term BF, why don't Disney people just end up together and save the world a lot of trouble.



This is why you make a ton of DIS friends -- so you can go to WDW and leave your non-Disney-loving significant other at home


----------



## Capwkidd

thorphin said:


> I'd be tempted to waste an hour of the party just photographing empty pavilions!



Hmmmm.... Nice idea !


----------



## FLkid

any word on what food is gonna be available? Aka should we eat before hand?


----------



## jcb

You should eat before hand.  I think john said snacks.  Past events have had fun food, but with this starting at 10 pm, you'll probably want something solid before you indulge in a sugar rush.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FLkid said:


> any word on what food is gonna be available? Aka should we eat before hand?



No specifics yet but they said think snack and desserts not full dinner so I would eat at least a lite meal beforehand


----------



## jcb

Now I'm craving those donuts....

To give an idea of the kind of food that *might* be offered, here is a link to the thread from the 2013 Disapalooza at TSM. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disapalooza-2013-official-information-thread.3124657/


----------



## GAN

Capwkidd said:


> Maybe we should have a singles meetup! Lol



Have you checked out the Unofficial thread?  Plenty of activities/meet-ups for singles --or those of us whose SO's won't be coming along!


----------



## OKMinnie

I found my party outfit!  I'll be doing some Moana Disneybounding! Can't wait!


----------



## uccats97

So looking forward to the Epcot party! We arrive 6/1 for a family vacation (party of 19!) but only DH and I are attending the party. It's date night!


----------



## YZFMoose

disneysteve said:


> We never make a car. We just walk straight to the ride.


I always try to make the biggest and boxiest thing there is. Unfortunately it doesn't allow for a Square on wheels


----------



## YZFMoose

Capwkidd said:


> I would imagine we can just keep riding!
> 
> I am staying at French Quater...



3 hours of Test Track  I'm game!
Soarin' Ill try again. (First time on it was last trip), was kinda unnerving when i wasn't expecting the tilt of the ride. I'll admit i did close my eyes when it went "Higher" over the mountains and Eiffel Tower
Most likely skip figment. Wife said it used to be better. 
As for Nemo and Friends, does that mean the aquarium part is open as well or is it just the ride section.
French Quarter as well  We like the boat down to "Downtown Disney Springs" (Interchangeable because we keep calling it Downtown Disney)


----------



## ShesAPirate

YZFMoose said:


> As for Nemo and Friends, does that mean the aquarium part is open as well or is it just the ride section.



I was actually wondering the same thing. We exit the ride with aquarium all around us, right? I would imagine it will be open... or at least I hope it will.


----------



## disneysteve

Just bought our plane tickets and DD's park ticket (DW and I have APs)! @ShesAPirate We ended up flying from Philly. I looked at Newark but it was only about $20/person cheaper so not worth the trek up there for us. Thanks for the tip though.

Now to book Magical Express (our first time using that) and a couple of FPs. Our plan is to do AK on Wednesday evening and see Pandora for the first time.


----------



## jcb

Don't wait too long to get FP+ for the Pandora attractions.  When I booked them a couple of weeks ago, the FP+ return time was already at early afternoon.

I just checked.  Avatar Flight of Passage FP+ are still available but return time is around 6 pm.
Na'vi River Journey is better, with most of the afternoon and evening available.


----------



## disneysteve

I know there's a thread somewhere on this but what's the prediction on which Avatar attraction will be more in demand? We can FP one and standby the other.


----------



## jcb

Looks like FOP is more popular. Perhaps because NRJ seems to be IASW (or LWTL) with glowing lights. 

We broke up FP+ for Avatar / Pandora into two days.


----------



## disneysteve

jcb said:


> Looks like FOP is more popular. Perhaps because NRJ seems to be IASW (or LWTL) with glowing lights.


That was my thought. FOP also looks to have lower capacity. NRJ can probably move people through faster.


----------



## jcb

Good points.


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> That was my thought. FOP also looks to have lower capacity. NRJ can probably move people through faster.


I am not so sure about that. The boats only seat 8. The ride is also fairly short. I went with Navi River Journey instead of Flight of Passage. FoP has four theaters which would be higher than Soarin capacity. NRJ might be closer to Frozen capacity.


----------



## dina444444

disneysteve said:


> That was my thought. FOP also looks to have lower capacity. NRJ can probably move people through faster.


FOP is going to have at least the capacity of Soarin'. There's going to be 4 theaters. The speculation on NRJ is that it will have capacity similar to Frozen.


----------



## disneysteve

All set. Got Flight of Passage for 5:50pm and the 9:15 showing of Rivers of Light which we haven't seen yet. Hopefully we'll be able to do standby for Na'vi River Journey while we're there.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> I am not so sure about that. The boats only seat 8. The ride is also fairly short. I went with Navi River Journey instead of Flight of Passage. FoP has four theaters which would be higher than Soarin capacity. NRJ might be closer to Frozen capacity.





dina444444 said:


> FOP is going to have at least the capacity of Soarin'. There's going to be 4 theaters. The speculation on NRJ is that it will have capacity similar to Frozen.


Oh. I guess I should read up more. There is plenty of FP availability right now. Maybe I'll swap that plan.


----------



## disneysteve

Although Soarin' certainly gets major lines on a regular basis so higher capacity doesn't always mean shorter waits.


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> Although Soarin' certainly gets major lines on a regular basis so higher capacity doesn't always mean shorter waits.


True, either way there will be lines because they are both brand new. FoP also has a height requirement whereas NRJ does not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> That was my thought. FOP also looks to have lower capacity. NRJ can probably move people through faster.



It's still being debated - until it goes live

There will be 4 theaters to FOP and once Soarin added the 3rd it really cut down wait times ... and the River Journey is small boats, so might not have the throughput of other "dark rides".  Also, the height restriction for FOP is pretty tall so some families will be more attracted to the boat ride

The expectation is that FOP will be the more impressive ride so interest is high, and they do seem to be the harder FP to get so far.  FOP also has the whole "scan you to create your avatar and then create you custom Banshee stuff toy, etc." - so I think there is a lot of interest to ride that at least once.   If I had to guess, I think for a while FOP will be the better ride to have FP first/more interest as those most excited to be there when the area is new are probably more excited about that ride - but long term it might balance out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> All set. Got Flight of Passage for 5:50pm and the 9:15 showing of Rivers of Light which we haven't seen yet. Hopefully we'll be able to do standby for Na'vi River Journey while we're there.



If you are interested in the "un"official thread there is a group of us meeting up for the 9:15 ROL and then going back into Pandora together to explore that


----------



## uccats97

rteetz said:


> I am not so sure about that. The boats only seat 8. The ride is also fairly short. I went with Navi River Journey instead of Flight of Passage. FoP has four theaters which would be higher than Soarin capacity. NRJ might be closer to Frozen capacity.


My thoughts exactly and that's what I did as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am not so sure about that. The boats only seat 8. The ride is also fairly short. I went with Navi River Journey instead of Flight of Passage. FoP has four theaters which would be higher than Soarin capacity. NRJ might be closer to Frozen capacity.



I'm also interested in the queue experience for each ride.  I could see there being a lot of interactive elements on the queue for the Navi River Journey that might get skipped with FP so of the two that might be the one I'd rather do the standby queue for

Or I could be completely wrong


----------



## SleepingRebecca

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm also interested in the queue experience for each ride.  I could see there being a lot of interactive elements on the queue for the Navi River Journey that might get skipped with FP so of the two that might be the one I'd rather do the standby queue for
> 
> Or I could be completely wrong



I agree that is why I am planning on using most of my time for this trip at Animal Kingdom unless of course the meet ups cause me to go other places.  Have to be flexible until those are announced!


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

The queue experience should be pretty interesting I think. My work neighbor down the way worked on some of the items that are involved. I wasn't allowed to see any of them, well that's my story here. LOL. Let's just say that when I told him I was going to be there, his eyes lit up. And he had a huge smile. Same with the employee that worked on this part of the project. Do I get in trouble for this?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> The queue experience should be pretty interesting I think. My work neighbor down the way worked on some of the items that are involved. I wasn't allowed to see any of them, well that's my story here. LOL. Let's just say that when I told him I was going to be there, his eyes lit up. And he had a huge smile. Same with the employee that worked on this part of the project. Do I get in trouble for this?



I don't think so - I've read other reports of those involved with the Pandora project being very proud of the result and excited for people to see it and experience it

Now if you have some behind the scenes photos or video ... first I would love to see it ... second, that might get you in trouble


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Sorry, I should have just said, it will be really awesome. I have no pictures or video, I got kicked out and they closed the big doors. I do know that my neighbor got to see the working mock up and again I really believe both of the rides will be fantastic. They worked on their small part for almost a year I think, and yes I agree very proud on this work. And all the parts, my neighbor is very humble about what his company did, I saw one of the pieces, and just wow! I can't wait to see this all together and listening to his words on it.......are we there yet?


----------



## bartleyosu

disneysteve said:


> Just bought our plane tickets and DD's park ticket (DW and I have APs)! @ShesAPirate We ended up flying from Philly. I looked at Newark but it was only about $20/person cheaper so not worth the trek up there for us. Thanks for the tip though.
> 
> Now to book Magical Express (our first time using that) and a couple of FPs. Our plan is to do AK on Wednesday evening and see Pandora for the first time.


If you go to unofficial thread, a lot of us are going Wed!


----------



## thorphin

ShesAPirate said:


> I was actually wondering the same thing. We exit the ride with aquarium all around us, right? I would imagine it will be open... or at least I hope it will.



I had wondered about Turtle Talk since it's in the same pavilion, too, but that would be easier not to run than, you know, giant glass tanks of marine life. Technically "The Seas with Nemo and Friends" is the name of the whole pavilion AND the clamshell attraction, so it's hard to guess what will actually be open.  But whatever. This is not something I really need to have the answer for ahead of time. Probably.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I am not so sure about that. The boats only seat 8. The ride is also fairly short. I went with Navi River Journey instead of Flight of Passage. FoP has four theaters which would be higher than Soarin capacity. NRJ might be closer to Frozen capacity.


I just want to throw this out there. NRJ might only seat 8, and FoP might have a larger capacity. However, would loading 8 seated boats go by faster than 4 theaters at capacity for FoP? That is depending on how the theaters are rotating at the time. If the theaters are similar to Soarin, isn't Soarin one of the slowest loading attractions on WDW property? Once I get into the A, B, or C loading sections, sometimes it's 15 minutes between being in there, loading, and getting off the ride. Which then means it's 10 minutes sitting in the ride itself (waiting and during the ride). This is the reasoning why I went with FoP.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disneysteve said:


> Our plan is to do AK on Wednesday evening and see Pandora for the first time.



I know others have pointed it out. I figured I would just say that if you want information on ROL FP + Pandora EMH meet on the Un*Official thread, check out post #88 on that thread for more information. Hopefully you could join us!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I just want to throw this out there. NRJ might only seat 8, and FoP might have a larger capacity. However, would loading 8 seated boats go by faster than 4 theaters at capacity for FoP? That is depending on how the theaters are rotating at the time. If the theaters are similar to Soarin, isn't Soarin one of the slowest loading attractions on WDW property? Once I get into the A, B, or C loading sections, sometimes it's 15 minutes between being in there, loading, and getting off the ride. Which then means it's 10 minutes sitting in the ride itself (waiting and during the ride). This is the reasoning why I went with FoP.


It really depends on how long FoP is. Previews will be able to tell us exactly which will be the longer wait.


----------



## rteetz

I'm starting to second guess things now. I changed my FP to FoP instead. Either way though I'll be waiting in a line.


----------



## audiowookie80

hello, I usually lurk on here, but wanted to ask- are the rooms/event/party full yet?  I tried reading back quite a few pages, so sorry if I missed it. lol

also wondered if one is registered for the event ($25), but can't get there til the 31st, we can still get our stuff right? We don't have to be there the whole time,yes ?  thanks!!


----------



## GAN

audiowookie80 said:


> hello, I usually lurk on here, but wanted to ask- are the rooms/event/party full yet?  I tried reading back quite a few pages, so sorry if I missed it. lol
> 
> also wondered if one is registered for the event ($25), but can't get there til the 31st, we can still get our stuff right? We don't have to be there the whole time,yes ?  thanks!!



I booked a room a few days ago without an issue.  If you go to the link for the reservation, any of the resorts that show up should still be available -it seems like they remove them from the drop-down once the rooms run out.

The second part of your question would need to be answered by John or Kevin -I thought there might have been a pick-up date for the 1st ....But I could be wrong.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

audiowookie80 said:


> hello, I usually lurk on here, but wanted to ask- are the rooms/event/party full yet?  I tried reading back quite a few pages, so sorry if I missed it. lol
> 
> also wondered if one is registered for the event ($25), but can't get there til the 31st, we can still get our stuff right? We don't have to be there the whole time,yes ?  thanks!!



To the second part, you definitely don't need to be there the entire time - but you will need to get your credentials before being able to do any official events.  I am only getting in on the 31st and likely not getting my credentials until the 1st


----------



## mrzrich

Another thing to think about when considering FP Navi vs FOP is the height restriction and the nervous nellie factor.  

There are certain people that are not "Dis" savy that don't understand rider switch and/or want to be joined at the hip for their entire vacation that will not ride something that their toddler isn't tall enough for.  (After all, they only came to WDW for the kids...)  These people will make the Navi line longer...

There is also a certain number of nervous nellies who are afraid to ride the Barnstormer and yes even Soarin...these people will also be in line for Navi.

As far as I can see, we honestly won't know what the right choice is until Pandora opens and is open for a few months.  Our first Pandora Fps may be the wrong ones, but we will be wiser the next time.


----------



## Capwkidd

YZFMoose said:


> 3 hours of Test Track  I'm game!
> Soarin' Ill try again. (First time on it was last trip), was kinda unnerving when i wasn't expecting the tilt of the ride. I'll admit i did close my eyes when it went "Higher" over the mountains and Eiffel Tower
> Most likely skip figment. Wife said it used to be better.
> As for Nemo and Friends, does that mean the aquarium part is open as well or is it just the ride section.
> French Quarter as well  We like the boat down to "Downtown Disney Springs" (Interchangeable because we keep calling it Downtown Disney)



I am pretty sure I have called it "Downtown Disney Springs"... but I am pretty use to calling it Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mrzrich said:


> Another thing to think about when considering FP Navi vs FOP is the height restriction and the nervous nellie factor.
> 
> There are certain people that are not "Dis" savy that don't understand rider switch and/or want to be joined at the hip for their entire vacation that will not ride something that their toddler isn't tall enough for.  (After all, they only came to WDW for the kids...)  These people will make the Navi line longer...
> 
> There is also a certain number of nervous nellies who are afraid to ride the Barnstormer and yes even Soarin...these people will also be in line for Navi.
> 
> As far as I can see, we honestly won't know what the right choice is until Pandora opens and is open for a few months.  Our first Pandora Fps may be the wrong ones, but we will be wiser the next time.



agree ... good thing is (at least I hope) with the extra extra magic hours that is two more hours of just Pandora so hopefully enough time to get another ride in standby


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> agree ... good thing is (at least I hope) with the extra extra magic hours that is two more hours of just Pandora so hopefully enough time to get another ride in standby


It will be interesting to see how busy it actually is. I'm sure it will be with it being the first week, but with my experience at WDW, people seem to not want to stay up until 1 a.m. for EMH. Especially those with younger kids. There's a lot of curiosity about different things going on with this land lol.


----------



## MemphisMickey

I see the party has been extended to 1 AM. when you click on banner for event says 1 am


----------



## BaltimoreMom5512

Good afternoon I am a single mom who has been to Disney probably 10 times since I was a kid and with my children. I have NEVER been on my own but would love to attend the DIS 20th event. I also have never stayed in a deluxe resort as I have always worried about cost because we were traveling as a family. So as a present to myself for my 40th I will be flying solo for the event. My hardest decision: Grand Floridian, Boardwalk Inn or Wilderness Lodge? I really need some help and appreciate all your opinions and experience! Can't wait until 05/30! TIA


----------



## wnwardii

BaltimoreMom5512 said:


> My hardest decision: Grand Floridian, Boardwalk Inn or Wilderness Lodge?



Happy 40th!!!  I had a similar choice last year for my 50th.  I wanted to treat myself and stay at a deluxe.  I chose the Contemporary.  For me, what I did was looked online at the pictures of the rooms and based on my instinct, picked what felt right for me.  Now with that being said, each of the resorts you mention all have benefits and would be a wonderful place to stay.  The other thing to possibly consider is where you plan to spend most of your time.  If you will be mostly at the Magic Kingdom, then maybe the GF or WL.  But if Epcot or Hollywood Studios is your preference, then maybe pick the Boardwalk.  But ultimately pick what will make you the happiest and make your birthday that more magical!


----------



## JustRollin

I have a question pertaining to parking at EPCOT for the after hours party.  I will be arriving at the party using my personal vehicle as we live in the Orlando area. Sadly, we are not annual pass holders. Will we have to pay to park? We plan on arriving around 9 p.m.


----------



## Capwkidd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It will be interesting to see how busy it actually is. I'm sure it will be with it being the first week, but with my experience at WDW, people seem to not want to stay up until 1 a.m. for EMH. Especially those with younger kids. There's a lot of curiosity about different things going on with this land lol.



I'm definitely happy to stay up to 1am, since that's only 10pm for me


----------



## Capwkidd

BaltimoreMom5512 said:


> Good afternoon I am a single mom who has been to Disney probably 10 times since I was a kid and with my children. I have NEVER been on my own but would love to attend the DIS 20th event. I also have never stayed in a deluxe resort as I have always worried about cost because we were traveling as a family. So as a present to myself for my 40th I will be flying solo for the event. My hardest decision: Grand Floridian, Boardwalk Inn or Wilderness Lodge? I really need some help and appreciate all your opinions and experience! Can't wait until 05/30! TIA



Why not go for a moderate? I am staying at Port Orleans French Quater myself...

Happy 40th!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Capwkidd said:


> I'm definitely happy to stay up to 1am, since that's only 10pm for me


I stay up until 1 a.m. all the time right now, and that is 2 a.m. eastern time. That is going to be easy for me unless I rope drop everyday which I am planning on doing. I usually prefer getting on the time zone. It used to be harder for me to do that when I lived in California.


----------



## Capwkidd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I stay up until 1 a.m. all the time right now, and that is 2 a.m. eastern time. That is going to be easy for me unless I rope drop everyday which I am planning on doing. I usually prefer getting on the time zone. It used to be harder for me to do that when I lived in California.



Definitely hard for me to do, and I am from the center of the universe, also known as SoCal


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Capwkidd said:


> Definitely hard for me to do, and I am from the center of the universe, also known as SoCal


I grew up there, and I never called it the center of the universe especially after experiencing other cities. Hopefully I'll meet a SoCal native like me at the party. I still cheer for all of the Anaheim teams before any teams in the area I'm living now.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

BaltimoreMom5512 said:


> Good afternoon I am a single mom who has been to Disney probably 10 times since I was a kid and with my children. I have NEVER been on my own but would love to attend the DIS 20th event. I also have never stayed in a deluxe resort as I have always worried about cost because we were traveling as a family. So as a present to myself for my 40th I will be flying solo for the event. My hardest decision: Grand Floridian, Boardwalk Inn or Wilderness Lodge? I really need some help and appreciate all your opinions and experience! Can't wait until 05/30! TIA



Hello and Happy Early Birthday! 

For this trip I would go with the Boardwalk Inn especially if you are not going to have a personal vehicle. My reasoning is that based on past podcasts it seems the credentials area will be at the Boardwalk Inn and you will be right there for DIS 20th Event. It is where I am staying based on those assumptions. Plus breakfast in France is amazing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BaltimoreMom5512 said:


> Good afternoon I am a single mom who has been to Disney probably 10 times since I was a kid and with my children. I have NEVER been on my own but would love to attend the DIS 20th event. I also have never stayed in a deluxe resort as I have always worried about cost because we were traveling as a family. So as a present to myself for my 40th I will be flying solo for the event. My hardest decision: Grand Floridian, Boardwalk Inn or Wilderness Lodge? I really need some help and appreciate all your opinions and experience! Can't wait until 05/30! TIA





SleepingRebecca said:


> Hello and Happy Early Birthday!
> 
> For this trip I would go with the Boardwalk Inn especially if you are not going to have a personal vehicle. My reasoning is that based on past podcasts it seems the credentials area will be at the Boardwalk Inn and you will be right there for DIS 20th Event. It is where I am staying based on those assumptions. Plus breakfast in France is amazing!



I was thinking the same thing - though keep in mind they haven't confirmed if the international gateway entrance will be open for leaving after the party or not and you will still have to go to the main EPCOT entrance to check-in for the party.

Still definite location advantages (good point about that likely being the credential distribution location - though, again, not confirmed) - just a heads up that might not be _as _good in the end


----------



## GAN

BaltimoreMom5512 said:


> Good afternoon I am a single mom who has been to Disney probably 10 times since I was a kid and with my children. I have NEVER been on my own but would love to attend the DIS 20th event. I also have never stayed in a deluxe resort as I have always worried about cost because we were traveling as a family. So as a present to myself for my 40th I will be flying solo for the event. My hardest decision: Grand Floridian, Boardwalk Inn or Wilderness Lodge? I really need some help and appreciate all your opinions and experience! Can't wait until 05/30! TIA



I would go with the monorail resort.....


----------



## EverafterKat

BaltimoreMom5512 said:


> Good afternoon I am a single mom who has been to Disney probably 10 times since I was a kid and with my children. I have NEVER been on my own but would love to attend the DIS 20th event. I also have never stayed in a deluxe resort as I have always worried about cost because we were traveling as a family. So as a present to myself for my 40th I will be flying solo for the event. My hardest decision: Grand Floridian, Boardwalk Inn or Wilderness Lodge? I really need some help and appreciate all your opinions and experience! Can't wait until 05/30! TIA


Graduations that is so much fun I am also going for first time by myself! Grand Floridian gorgeous also The Polynesian is a wonderful place to stay.


----------



## audiowookie80

thanks for the replies   and I know the $25 is non-refundable, but does anyone know about the 85 for the party? non refundable as well?  thanks again, sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## dina444444

audiowookie80 said:


> thanks for the replies   and I know the $25 is non-refundable, but does anyone know about the 85 for the party? non refundable as well?  thanks again, sounds like so much fun!!


Both are non refundable and non transferable.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

BaltimoreMom5512 said:


> Good afternoon I am a single mom who has been to Disney probably 10 times since I was a kid and with my children. I have NEVER been on my own but would love to attend the DIS 20th event. I also have never stayed in a deluxe resort as I have always worried about cost because we were traveling as a family. So as a present to myself for my 40th I will be flying solo for the event. My hardest decision: Grand Floridian, Boardwalk Inn or Wilderness Lodge? I really need some help and appreciate all your opinions and experience! Can't wait until 05/30! TIA


@BaltimoreMom5512  Early happiest of birthdays  , and wonderful gift (and much deserved, for doing the hardest job in the world - being a parent - alone!!) to yourself!  The other poster had an awesome suggestion to pick where yo think you'll be spending most of your time, so you'll have easier access to that park, and also what "vibe" you think appeals to you the most.  I have all sorts of favorite resorts for all sorts of reasons, depending on my mood/money/what I'm going to concentrate on that trip, etc.  Happy planning!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

wnwardii said:


> Happy 40th!!!  I had a similar choice last year for my 50th.  I wanted to treat myself and stay at a deluxe.  I chose the Contemporary.  For me, what I did was looked online at the pictures of the rooms and based on my instinct, picked what felt right for me.  Now with that being said, each of the resorts you mention all have benefits and would be a wonderful place to stay.  The other thing to possibly consider is where you plan to spend most of your time.  If you will be mostly at the Magic Kingdom, then maybe the GF or WL.  But if Epcot or Hollywood Studios is your preference, then maybe pick the Boardwalk.  But ultimately pick what will make you the happiest and make your birthday that more magical!


@wnwardii  - Belated happy birthday!  .  Very sage advice, and great gift to yourself - I like how you roll!!


----------



## Ebeil28

Quick question: In order to go to the Epcot party, is is necessary to buy the $25 event ticket? Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ebeil28 said:


> Quick question: In order to go to the Epcot party, is is necessary to buy the $25 event ticket? Thanks!



yes, you need to register for the overall event (which is the $25) and then the $85 is just for the party - but you have to be registered for the event to register for the party.  So, if you are literally just doing the party you can think of it as costing $110

But if you are doing other meet ups, etc. then you only pay the $25 once  (hope that helps and doesn't make it more confusing)


----------



## audiowookie80

One last question...and thanks for your patience with me. Lots of odd planning details....how long are the party concerts usually?  if party is 10-1.....
Thanks again!!


----------



## bartleyosu

BaltimoreMom5512 said:


> Good afternoon I am a single mom who has been to Disney probably 10 times since I was a kid and with my children. I have NEVER been on my own but would love to attend the DIS 20th event. I also have never stayed in a deluxe resort as I have always worried about cost because we were traveling as a family. So as a present to myself for my 40th I will be flying solo for the event. My hardest decision: Grand Floridian, Boardwalk Inn or Wilderness Lodge? I really need some help and appreciate all your opinions and experience! Can't wait until 05/30! TIA



I love location of Boardwalk.  Never stayed at Grand Floridian or Wilderness, but I would pick GF over WL.


----------



## rteetz

audiowookie80 said:


> One last question...and thanks for your patience with me. Lots of odd planning details....how long are the party concerts usually?  if party is 10-1.....
> Thanks again!!


This the first time they've done a concert during their party. The previous Jodi concerts have been on their cruises.


----------



## audiowookie80

rteetz said:


> This the first time they've done a concert during their party. The previous Jodi concerts have been on their cruises.



Sorry, you are correct. i mistyped.  it should just say 'how long 
have past concerts been'.   my bad. just trying to get an idea.✌


----------



## jescar831

Watching the DisUnplugged last week (Yes I am behind). My family decided to, at the spur of the moment, to book a trip to be there for the festivities.  We just paid for our registrations and are hoping against all hope that the party at Epcot has not sold out.  Waiting for the registration number on pins and needles.


----------



## maggiew

Any idea what the schedule will be like for the evening of the big party?  Like when Illuminations and/or the concert will be?  Just wondering if they will be near the beginning time or ending time.  Hoping to be able to stay up that late!


----------



## Justin Finchum

So we are looking to attend the event while we are there on vacation. Does anyone know if there will be transportation back to the resorts after the party at Epcot??


----------



## jcb

Justin Finchum said:


> So we are looking to attend the event while we are there on vacation. Does anyone know if there will be transportation back to the resorts after the party at Epcot??



That has not yet been announced.  When it is, John Magi will (if past history is correct) post information here.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

maggiew said:


> Any idea what the schedule will be like for the evening of the big party?  Like when Illuminations and/or the concert will be?  Just wondering if they will be near the beginning time or ending time.  Hoping to be able to stay up that late!


@maggiew I don't think anybody knows a schedule yet, but I'd plan a nap that day, and maybe sleep in the next if staying up is going to be a problem - I know if I could attend, I sure wouldn't want to miss one single moment of this awesome once-in-a-lifetime event, and I go to bed early too, so I can relate!!


----------



## maggiew

SorcererHeidi said:


> @maggiew I don't think anybody knows a schedule yet, but I'd plan a nap that day, and maybe sleep in the next if staying up is going to be a problem - I know if I could attend, I sure wouldn't want to miss one single moment of this awesome once-in-a-lifetime event, and I go to bed early too, so I can relate!!



I fly in after midnight the night before (I have to teach a class until 4:10 then travel to the airport!).  I plan on sleeping in a little and not heading to the parks until later.  So I should be good.  Just wondering if Illuminations would be the finale?  I've never been to a DIS event, so don't really know what to expect.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

maggiew said:


> Any idea what the schedule will be like for the evening of the big party?  Like when Illuminations and/or the concert will be?  Just wondering if they will be near the beginning time or ending time.  Hoping to be able to stay up that late!



The exact schedule hasn't been mentioned yet.  I believe when it was first announced they way John worded it made me think Illuminations would be at the end/towards the end (something like "ending the night with our own private showing of Illuminations).  Now, that was when the party was only to midnight, so maybe that is still when the show will be

No idea about the concert as that just was added


----------



## jcb

I've been to all DISapalaooza events.  None of us really know what to expect until it is announced. John is _sui generis.
_
I have been wondering if there are restrictions on whether Disney can set off fireworks late at night. I don't think so, as I believe they have tested MK fireworks shows in the middle of the night.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

maggiew said:


> I fly in after midnight the night before (I have to teach a class until 4:10 then travel to the airport!).  I plan on sleeping in a little and not heading to the parks until later.  So I should be good.  Just wondering if Illuminations would be the finale?  I've never been to a DIS event, so don't really know what to expect.


I hear ya, and I think every one is different (I've not been lucky enough to be at one, but have read/heard about them, and been jealous!)  , and they haven't published a schedule for this one yet,  so they may not even know yet.  I'm sure as soon as they do, John will publish an update on Page 1 of this thread.  Have a wonderful time, and celebrate for me, please!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jcb said:


> I've been to all DISapalaooza events.  None of us really know what to expect until it is announced. John is _sui generis.
> _
> I have been wondering if there are restrictions on whether Disney can set off fireworks late at night. I don't think so, as I believe they have tested MK fireworks shows in the middle of the night.


To my knowledge, they only test the castle shows at night which use very limited fireworks that don't cause as much noise. I have been wondering about this too. Disney usually warns the surrounding resorts that they "might" hear noise during the night, but people usually come back saying they never heard anything. You would think that fireworks would be a great way to end the night, but I don't know if it is allowed past a certain point as well. I know of other places have to shoot off fireworks by a specific time, and the only time I feel like fireworks at midnight or later are acceptable is New Years Eve. We will just have to wait and see what the schedule is like. Anyway, it is going to be an awesome time!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> To my knowledge, they only test the castle shows at night which use very limited fireworks that don't cause as much noise. I have been wondering about this too. Disney usually warns the surrounding resorts that they "might" hear noise during the night, but people usually come back saying they never heard anything. You would think that fireworks would be a great way to end the night, but I don't know if it is allowed past a certain point as well. I know of other places have to shoot off fireworks by a specific time, and the only time I feel like fireworks at midnight or later are acceptable is New Years Eve. We will just have to wait and see what the schedule is like. Anyway, it is going to be an awesome time!


They shoot off fireworks at 5AM for runDisney events.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

jcb said:


> I've been to all DISapalaooza events.  None of us really know what to expect until it is announced. John is _sui generis.
> _
> I have been wondering if there are restrictions on whether Disney can set off fireworks late at night. I don't think so, as I believe they have tested MK fireworks shows in the middle of the night.


I know I was staying at the BC a very long time ago, and was pretty upset - not at the fireworks/music/narration noises I was hearing that woke me up (okay - just a little - until I went on my balcony and went from anger to excitement!  LOL), but when I found out it was from a private showing of Sorcery in the Skies from MGM (yes - it was called that back then!), and I had never seen it/knew I never would (it was being run VERY rarely then, had never run when I COULD see it, and was due to go away forever - I think this was around '95 or so), I was HEARTBROKEN.  I mean - check out my screen name and avatar!    The debut of Fantasmic! some time later ameliorated the sadness.......a bit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Justin Finchum said:


> So we are looking to attend the event while we are there on vacation. Does anyone know if there will be transportation back to the resorts after the party at Epcot??





jcb said:


> That has not yet been announced.  When it is, John Magi will (if past history is correct) post information here.



John has indicated that they are waiting to see on the final room bookings, etc. and then would look into potentially organizing something - but it would be at an extra cost and not the regular Disney transportation

If you are interested there is the "un"official party thread and a Facebook group where people have started arranging car pooling


----------



## KC Mouse

jcb said:


> You should eat before hand.  I think john said snacks.  Past events have had fun food, but with this starting at 10 pm, you'll probably want something solid before you indulge in a sugar rush.


I hope they have some of the left of blue snowman cookies from the Christmas party!


----------



## KC Mouse

MaryKatesMom said:


> Here's hoping the IG is open!
> 
> I didn't know that red was the color for gay days and I had already bought the black DIS rainbow one because I loved the one Ryno had on.  Who wouldn't want to be twinning with Ryno??!!
> 
> For the Epcot party I got the DIS 20 anniversary shirt in pink.



Last year my wife and I attended gay days at magic Kingdom.  The crowds were crazy.  I dont think we will attend this year.


----------



## Stefecatzz

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you are interested there is the "un"official party thread and a Facebook group where people have started arranging car pooling



I'm interested.  Can you provide links to these, please?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Stefecatzz said:


> I'm interested.  Can you provide links to these, please?



Sure!

"Un"official thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-ups-events-and-make-a-friend-thread.3593096/
So far the most organized "un"official events are - Animal Kingdom on May 31st and then Disney Springs for lunch on the 1st and pre-partying at Geyser Point and Trader Sam's the evening of the 1st

Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/


----------



## Stefecatzz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sure!
> 
> "Un"official thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-ups-events-and-make-a-friend-thread.3593096/
> So far the most organized "un"official events are - Animal Kingdom on May 31st and then Disney Springs for lunch on the 1st and pre-partying at Geyser Point and Trader Sam's the evening of the 1st
> 
> Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/



Thanks!  I recently moved to the Orlando area & am excited to meet up with some DISers for this event & hang out in Epcot during the party.


----------



## Capwkidd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I grew up there, and I never called it the center of the universe especially after experiencing other cities. Hopefully I'll meet a SoCal native like me at the party. I still cheer for all of the Anaheim teams before any teams in the area I'm living now.



Maybe you will meet me then...


----------



## NeuroCindy

Do we have any idea when the information on the smaller events will be posted?  I'm trying to decide how to divide up my days between WDW and Universal.


----------



## dina444444

NeuroCindy said:


> Do we have any idea when the information on the smaller events will be posted?  I'm trying to decide how to divide up my days between WDW and Universal.


They mentioned on this past week's show that they should have information this week for the mini meets.


----------



## audiowookie80

ok, got all registered!!  (altho i realized i used my shorter, that i always go by, name-beth instead of my FULL name bethany- to sign up...i hope thats not a problem! scared now!)

Excited for this and the party!! and Jodi of course.   looking forward to more details.  fun times!!
and since i'm not "new" but a lurker....Hi!!  i'm beth.


----------



## AnthonyNH

Anyone dressing up for the epcot private party?


----------



## Capwkidd

audiowookie80 said:


> since i'm not "new" but a lurker....Hi!!  i'm beth.



LOL! Will you be lurking at the party as well ?

I wonder if John can get our Avatars printed on our badges as well? Would make it easier, since it's easier to notice a picture rather than a name, you know?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AnthonyNH said:


> Anyone dressing up for the epcot private party?



dressing up like:
- Black tie?
- Disneybounding?
- Your favorite podcaster?

I am wearing a Star Wars inspired Hawaiian shirt - does that count?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> LOL! Will you be lurking at the party as well ?
> 
> I wonder if John can get our Avatars printed on our badges as well? Would make it easier, since it's easier to notice a picture rather than a name, you know?



For the mega meet they just had the board name on the credentials ... avatar would be cool (though some people change theirs a lot)


----------



## AnthonyNH

TheMaxRebo said:


> dressing up like:
> - Black tie?
> - Disneybounding?
> - Your favorite podcaster?
> 
> I am wearing a Star Wars inspired Hawaiian shirt - does that count?



lol, more black tie i was more wondering about. We have a reservation at flying fish right before the party so i dont want to be too overdressed haha


----------



## ItsLayne

Capwkidd said:


> I wonder if John can get our Avatars printed on our badges as well? Would make it easier, since it's easier to notice a picture rather than a name, you know?



Hello, I'm Main Street Train Station. You might remember me from such classic former attractions as "The Magic Kingdom Opening Show" and "The Stop After Mickey's Starland."


----------



## Capwkidd

ItsLayne said:


> Hello, I'm Main Street Train Station. You might remember me from such classic former attractions as "The Magic Kingdom Opening Show" and "The Stop After Mickey's Starland."



LOL! Are you Troy Mclure in disguise ?


----------



## Superbunny17

I wish I could go! It sounds absolutely amazing!! Every week it sounds like a new surprise is added!!


----------



## Stefecatzz

AnthonyNH said:


> Anyone dressing up for the epcot private party?



I will be wearing my Eat Sleep Disney Repeat T-Shirt I recently purchased from teepublic.com created by the DISBoards team & a pair of cargo shorts & sneakers.  Lol  Anyone else going completely casual?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Stefecatzz said:


> I will be wearing my Eat Sleep Disney Repeat T-Shirt I recently purchased from teepublic.com created by the DISBoards team & a pair of cargo shorts & sneakers.  Lol  Anyone else going completely casual?


I'll probably wear a DIS 20 T-shirt if I decide to purchase one.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'll probably wear a DIS 20 T-shirt if I decide to purchase one.


That's what I'm wearing.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I'm wearing one of the DIS t-shirts that I have, and either jeans or shorts - pretty casual.


----------



## EverafterKat

KC Mouse said:


> I hope they have some of the left of blue snowman cookies from the Christmas party!


I was cleaning out my carry on and found one, it hadn't aged in 5 months. I should of saved it for you. Lol


----------



## GAN

Stefecatzz said:


> I will be wearing my Eat Sleep Disney Repeat T-Shirt I recently purchased from teepublic.com created by the DISBoards team & a pair of cargo shorts & sneakers.  Lol  Anyone else going completely casual?



Absolutely.  Hawaiian shirt, Hula skirt.....


----------



## YZFMoose

Capwkidd said:


> LOL! Will you be lurking at the party as well ?
> 
> I wonder if John can get our Avatars printed on our badges as well? Would make it easier, since it's easier to notice a picture rather than a name, you know?


Mine is a tiny blurry picture of me holding up my first Magic band with glee . Look forward (if they do) to see the photos of others!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I'll be sitting at home, in the dark closet, drooling on myself while eating gummi sour candies shaped like characters from the Little Mermaid, wearing a mermaid tail.  Don't know which DIS shirt I'll purchase to go with that magnificent ensemble, as I cry myself to sleep, thinking about everybody having a wonderful time, and cursing the universe in my jealousy.


----------



## jcb

SorcererHeidi said:


> I'll be sitting at home, in the dark closet, drooling on myself while eating gummi sour candies shaped like characters from the Little Mermaid, wearing a mermaid tail.  Don't know which DIS shirt I'll purchase to go with that magnificent ensemble, as I cry myself to sleep, thinking about everybody having a wonderful time, and cursing the universe in my jealousy.



Well now I feel totally guilty.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

jcb said:


> Well now I feel totally guilty.


As well you should, young man!   <hands on hips, tapping foot angrily>


----------



## thorphin

I get so anxious on Tuesday mornings. Bring on the podcast and the housekeeping!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

With today's podcast being cancelled, I'm just curious if the other events will still be announced this week? I'm anxiously waiting so I can finish my plans.


----------



## Capwkidd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> With today's podcast being cancelled, I'm just curious if the other events will still be announced this week? I'm anxiously waiting so I can finish my plans.



I got the tweet from Kevin right as I finished reading this post... Why was it cancelled?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The benefits of checking DVC periodically. I was just able to get our whole stay at Boardwalk in the same room category. That means no split-stay! No split-stay = more park time and no packing/unpacking again.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The benefits of checking DVC periodically. I was just able to get our whole stay at Boardwalk in the same room category. That means no split-stay! No split-stay = more park time and no packing/unpacking again.


Yay a Boardwalk Inn party is starting!


----------



## Capwkidd

SleepingRebecca said:


> Yay a Boardwalk Inn party is starting!



I keep thinking about moving over to the boardwalk


----------



## NeuroCindy

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> With today's podcast being cancelled, I'm just curious if the other events will still be announced this week? I'm anxiously waiting so I can finish my plans.



Me too.  I'm waiting to hear so I can decide how to split my days.


----------



## GAN

Capwkidd said:


> I keep thinking about moving over to the boardwalk



Nah ...c'mon over to the Poly. Guaranteed good times at Trader Sam's!


----------



## Capwkidd

GAN said:


> Nah ...c'mon over to the Poly. Guaranteed good times at Trader Sam's!



I am Poly curios as well... Not much for me to do at Trader Sam's as I do not drink


----------



## disneysteve

Capwkidd said:


> Not much for me to do at Trader Sam's as I do not drink


That isn't true at all. Have you been to Trader Sam's? Going there is quite an experience even if you're just having a Coke. And they also have several tropical non-alcoholic drinks if you want something fancy. The appeal of Trader Sam's, in my opinion, is the atmosphere and what goes on in there. We can go anywhere for a drink. We go there for the show.

They do also have a small appetizer menu. Not many choices but the items we've had have all been very good. It's just a snack though. Don't go expecting a meal.


----------



## Capwkidd

disneysteve said:


> That isn't true at all. Have you been to Trader Sam's? Going there is quite an experience even if you're just having a Coke. And they also have several tropical non-alcoholic drinks if you want something fancy. The appeal of Trader Sam's, in my opinion, is the atmosphere and what goes on in there. We can go anywhere for a drink. We go there for the show.
> 
> They do also have a small appetizer menu. Not many choices but the items we've had have all been very good. It's just a snack though. Don't go expecting a meal.



I do not think I have ever been inside either Trader Sam's


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Capwkidd said:


> I am Poly curios as well... Not much for me to do at Trader Sam's as I do not drink


Poly is probably my favorite resort right now, but there are two I really want to check out (Beach/Yacht Club and Animal Kingdom Lodge) and I'm getting Boardwalk off my list on this trip.

I don't drink, and I really enjoyed Trader Sam's.


----------



## jescar831

jescar831 said:


> Watching the DisUnplugged last week (Yes I am behind). My family decided to, at the spur of the moment, to book a trip to be there for the festivities.  We just paid for our registrations and are hoping against all hope that the party at Epcot has not sold out.  Waiting for the registration number on pins and needles.


All is good.  We are all set to go and have our tickets to the party.


----------



## GAN

Capwkidd said:


> I am Poly curios as well... Not much for me to do at Trader Sam's as I do not drink



Like nothing ....at all???  

They have a good selection of non-alc options ...and fun


----------



## BobaDuck

I changed hotels as well. I was booked at POFQ but moved to the WL.  Since I'm solo on this trip I figured it would be my only chance to check out WL.  I also added the dining plan, I never used it before and figured it was time I tried it for myself.


----------



## KC Mouse

EverafterKat said:


> I was cleaning out my carry on and found one, it hadn't aged in 5 months. I should of saved it for you. Lol



Ryno Clavin is the lover of such cookies.  Checkout his review of Cosmic Rays.


----------



## KC Mouse

Capwkidd said:


> I am Poly curios as well... Not much for me to do at Trader Sam's as I do not drink



You could always gorge yourself on amazing appetizers and drink the nonalcoholic drinks.  Has anyone considered how fast Trader Sam's fills up.  I don't think there is a chance we could all fit in there.


----------



## KC Mouse

KC Mouse said:


> Ryno Clavin is the lover of such cookies.  Checkout his review of Cosmic Rays.



Actually you should have kept it in a sandwich bag and offered it up for the auction.  We could raise all kinds of money for GKTW.  Who would pay $100 to see Ryno eat another blue snowman cookie from the Christmas party.  Its only 6 months old!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KC Mouse said:


> You could always gorge yourself on amazing appetizers and drink the nonalcoholic drinks.  Has anyone considered how fast Trader Sam's fills up.  I don't think there is a chance we could all fit in there.



If so they have the outside area which is really nice and usually has lots be music

Plus they have a drink that is only available outside - the spikey pineapple


----------



## disneysteve

KC Mouse said:


> Has anyone considered how fast Trader Sam's fills up. I don't think there is a chance we could all fit in there.


Sam's is quite small. As Phil said, there is outside seating but then you miss the whole atmosphere and entertainment.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just received official word - the party has been extended to 1AM!!

I know it was mentioned a few weeks ago on the show and there was confusion about it until we got the official word from Disney.

The official hours for the Party on 6/1/2017 will be 10PM - 1AM.

I am still working with Disney on a schedule for the evening and I will get that posted as soon as it's finalized. 

For those still waiting for other events during the week to be announced please be patient - Pete and the guys are working on the final details of those.

I realize the planners out there are going crazy but as you can see many of these details take time to work out.


----------



## drwitz

I think we need to have Kathy do a guided tour of Journey Into Imagination during the party...


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Some new info for party goers......

Just found out International Gateway will be open at the end of the event for guests staying at an Epcot resort to exit the park.

I don't know if it will only be open at the very end of the event or if people can leave early - still getting those details - but I am being told that those wanting to use that exit will be escorted by a Cast Member so you won't be able to go on your own.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

WebmasterJohn said:


> Some new info for party goers......
> 
> Just found out International Gateway will be open at the end of the event for guests staying at an Epcot resort to exit the park.
> 
> I don't know if it will only be open at the very end of the event or if people can leave early - still getting those details - but I am being told that those wanting to use that exit will be escorted by a Cast Member so you won't be able to go on your own.



Some of the best news for sure!


----------



## ItsLayne

Glad to hear you got confirmation on the International Gateway! I had a feeling that a CM Escort was going to be the solution there - can't have us running off and hiding in Morocco or something.


----------



## AmberLuvsWDW

I really didn't think we were going to be able to make it to the event, but now we will! Super excited about a semi-spontaneous trip to the World!


----------



## disneysteve

AmberLuvsWDW said:


> I really didn't think we were going to be able to make it to the event, but now we will! Super excited about a semi-spontaneous trip to the World!


YAY!! It's a total spontaneous splurge trip for us, too. I'm excited that you guys will be there!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

great news on both counts @WebmasterJohn - and we understand things take time to get details finalized ... but you know us planners are balancing FP and ADRs and everything - plus we are just super excited


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Thanks John! Glad to see that the International Gateway exit will be open after the party! That makes staying at the Boardwalk so much better! My Dad and I are really excited to attend this event!


----------



## OKMinnie

I've just changed my reservation to a Pop/Boardwalk split stay! I've never stayed at a deluxe! I'm so thrilled!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OKMinnie said:


> I've just changed my reservation to a Pop/Boardwalk split stay! I've never stayed at a deluxe! I'm so thrilled!


Yay! Now, it is really becoming a Boardwalk party!


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yay! Now, it is really becoming a Boardwalk party!



After seeing John's post about International Gateway, I started looking at AP prices again for the Boardwalk.  I am "this close" to switching from Coronado Springs since the price differential at this point is manageable.  So I may be joining the Boardwalk party as well.


----------



## Accident

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just found out International Gateway will be open at the end of the event for guests staying at an Epcot resort to exit the park.



excellent news as AK will still have buses for a couple hours with this late night EMH pandora they are doing the same week.   

Anyone that needs it could catch a bus from the resorts to AK and then to their resort after the party...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just ordered DIS 20th Anniversary shirts for my Dad and I! It's getting closer! Almost a month!


----------



## GAN

wnwardii said:


> After seeing John's post about International Gateway, I started looking at AP prices again for the Boardwalk.  I am "this close" to switching from Coronado Springs since the price differential at this point is manageable.  So I may be joining the Boardwalk party as well.



Out of curiousity, what is the rate at BW for an AP.  Maybe I'll switch my one non-Poly night to BW.  I'm booked at POR and plan on upgrading my ticket to AP(primarily to get the photo package).


----------



## Accident

GAN said:


> Out of curiousity, what is the rate at BW for an AP.  Maybe I'll switch my one non-Poly night to BW.  I'm booked at POR and plan on upgrading my ticket to AP(primarily to get the photo package).



There doesnt' appear to be a passholder discount for june 1 (I assume that's the night?).   Group rate appears to still be valid and the cheapest as far as I can see, you can get the link from post #1 to look at the price.

EDIT SCRATCH THAT, IT JUST APPEARED.. GETTING NEW PRICE

It appears there is only club level rooms at 449 or 580 for 1 night, june 1 2 adults.   It's still cheaper to use the block rate that the dis has secured.   however for club level, that's kind of amazing and the dis price will not be that room.   Other discounts show it 1200-1500 for the same night.


----------



## wnwardii

GAN said:


> Out of curiousity, what is the rate at BW for an AP. Maybe I'll switch my one non-Poly night to BW. I'm booked at POR and plan on upgrading my ticket to AP(primarily to get the photo package).



To be honest, I am looking at a package rate, so not sure about the individual night rate.  I had added the Disney Dining Plan and changed my room only reservations some time ago.


----------



## EverafterKat

KC Mouse said:


> Actually you should have kept it in a sandwich bag and offered it up for the auction.  We could raise all kinds of money for GKTW.  Who would pay $100 to see Ryno eat another blue snowman cookie from the Christmas party.  Its only 6 months old!


Yes! ROFL


----------



## Capwkidd

Reminder... This might be a good time to buy new shoes, as you need time to break them in!


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Capwkidd, we can't be barefoot in the Park? Darn. I was so hoping for that. I remember Troy McClure once took off his shoes.


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yay! Now, it is really becoming a Boardwalk party!



Well count me in for the Boardwalk party!  I updated my reservation.


----------



## bartleyosu

OKMinnie said:


> I've just changed my reservation to a Pop/Boardwalk split stay! I've never stayed at a deluxe! I'm so thrilled!


That's what we are doing!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

wnwardii said:


> Well count me in for the Boardwalk party!  I updated my reservation.


Jellyrolls!!!


----------



## adenton2000

Updated our stay to boardwalk as well today. So excited


----------



## YZFMoose

drwitz said:


> I think we need to have Kathy do a guided tour of Journey Into Imagination during the party...


I Second This.


----------



## GAN

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Jellyrolls!!!



Tom ..sounds like you might be organizing something?


----------



## njziggy

I can't hold out any longer... Joining the party and heading to Boardwalk! Can't wait


----------



## ItsLayne

Hehe, thought about upgrading the first part of my stay to one of the Port Orleans resorts, but then noticed the last day to book rooms at the group rate was.... yesterday. Here's to having great ideas too late! 

Then again, I'm not even sure the group rate booking page has been updated as availability closed for each bank of rooms, so it might not have worked out anyways. Plus, the last thing I want to do is make a change that may jeopardize my fastpasses for those first 4 days.


----------



## Madonna3

WebmasterJohn said:


> *UPDATE 04/26/2017*
> 
> It's official - the party will be until 1AM!!!!



SQUUUUEEEEAAAAL!! YAY!! So exciting!


----------



## Madonna3

GAN said:


> Tom ..sounds like you might be organizing something?



I said Jellyrolls earlier in this thread. My hubby and I have a complete week of partying planned. Love to meet up and rock out to some amazing tunes.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I suggest Atlantic Dance for a takeover instead.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

ItsLayne said:


> Glad to hear you got confirmation on the International Gateway! I had a feeling that a CM Escort was going to be the solution there - can't have us running off and hiding in Morocco or something.



Me too!  I'm at the Dolphin on points.  Darn, the restrooms in Morocco are my favorite.  There is never anyone in there and therefore are always the cleanest.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was thinking the same thing - though keep in mind they haven't confirmed if the international gateway entrance will be open for leaving after the party or not and you will still have to go to the main EPCOT entrance to check-in for the party.
> 
> Still definite location advantages (good point about that likely being the credential distribution location - though, again, not confirmed) - just a heads up that might not be _as _good in the end



Very Happy staying at the Boardwalk Inn is working out after all! YAY TO a Boardwalk Party


----------



## ItsLayne

MaryKatesMom said:


> Me too!  I'm at the Dolphin on points.  Darn, the restrooms in Morocco are my favorite.  There is never anyone in there and therefore are always the cleanest.



I'm going to have to remember that... It's gotta be better than that very tiny, very busy bathroom between Canada and Future World.


----------



## MarieLightning

MaryKatesMom said:


> Darn, the restrooms in Morocco are my favorite. There is never anyone in there and therefore are always the cleanest.



There's bathrooms in Morocco?!?

The new Norway bathrooms are pretty nice, as far as bathrooms go. We just avoid Germany at all cost.


----------



## GAN

SorcererHeidi said:


> I suggest Atlantic Dance for a takeover instead.



I hear the echo is horrible in there!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

GAN said:


> I hear the echo is horrible in there!


What-ut-ut-tut-ut-ut????  Can't hear you with the echo.


----------



## BlvInMagic

We'll be staying at Pop... keeping fingers crossed that there will be Resort bus transportation arranged for after the party ends


----------



## KC Mouse

So who's up for a Dinner meet and greet at Boatwright's Dinning Hall?  I hear the food is terrible so we should have the place to ourselves.


----------



## nixieh

Hi all.

Super excited about both bits of John's news. Used it as an excuse to upgrade the last 2 nights of our stay to the Beach Club Now we can stroll back at 1.00 am instead of busing/cabbing to Pop.   Only thing I am not sure of is how to get to the front entrance of Epcot for 9.30 if I don't have a park ticket that day. Also thanks Kevin for what you said on the podcast about wanting to meet people. It made me feel so much better about saying hello to any of the gang I see.   4 weeks tomorrow we will be finishing packing.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

nixieh said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Super excited about both bits of John's news. Used it as an excuse to upgrade the last 2 nights of our stay to the Beach Club Now we can stroll back at 1.00 am instead of busing/cabbing to Pop.   Only thing I am not sure of is how to get to the front entrance of Epcot for 9.30 if I don't have a park ticket that day. Also thanks Kevin for what you said on the podcast about wanting to meet people. It made me feel so much better about saying hello to any of the gang I see.   4 weeks tomorrow we will be finishing packing.


You can always take busses up until the parks close I believe. I don't know what time the busses stop running from the resorts.

If you wanted to go visit any of the MK resort area resorts for any reason, you can always take the monorail to EPCOT. I would get on the EPCOT monorail just before 9 or right after 9 if you wanted to make it in time for the party. You get on the EPCOT monorail by transferring monorails at the TTC.

Uber/cab is always an option.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

MarieLightning said:


> There's bathrooms in Morocco?!?
> 
> The new Norway bathrooms are pretty nice, as far as bathrooms go. We just avoid Germany at all cost.



Germany and UK  - excessive beer consumption equals more restroom use. 



nixieh said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Super excited about both bits of John's news. Used it as an excuse to upgrade the last 2 nights of our stay to the Beach Club Now we can stroll back at 1.00 am instead of busing/cabbing to Pop.   Only thing I am not sure of is how to get to the front entrance of Epcot for 9.30 if I don't have a park ticket that day. Also thanks Kevin for what you said on the podcast about wanting to meet people. It made me feel so much better about saying hello to any of the gang I see.   4 weeks tomorrow we will be finishing packing.



He is so sincere!

Since you can't do the IG without a park ticket, to get to the front of EPCOT you may have to take the bus to MK, monorail to the TTC and then onto the monorail to the front of EPCOT.  That will be time consuming but for less than $10 take an UBER to the front.  I do it all the time from the Dolphin.  If you come through the IG at RD you will be behind everyone that came in the front turnstiles regardless of how early you get there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MaryKatesMom said:


> Germany and UK  - excessive beer consumption equals more restroom use.



Hey, I resemble that comment!


----------



## SleepingRebecca

MaryKatesMom said:


> Germany and UK  - excessive beer consumption equals more restroom use.
> 
> 
> 
> He is so sincere!
> 
> Since you can't do the IG without a park ticket, to get to the front of EPCOT you may have to take the bus to MK, monorail to the TTC and then onto the monorail to the front of EPCOT.  That will be time consuming but for less than $10 take an UBER to the front.  I do it all the time from the Dolphin.  If you come through the IG at RD you will be behind everyone that came in the front turnstiles regardless of how early you get there.



Nice to know about the IG. First time at an Epcot area resort.


----------



## missmaryl

Sorry, new to this post, we will be attending the party, will the busses be running to the resorts, we are staying at All Stars Movie


----------



## amberg93

missmaryl said:


> Sorry, new to this post, we will be attending the party, will the buses be running to the resorts, we are staying at All Stars Movie



Buses won't be running. There may be additional transportation available for a cost, though this has not been confirmed. Uber/cab is an option to go back to the All Stars.


----------



## disneysteve

MarieLightning said:


> There's bathrooms in Morocco?!?


Yep. If you're facing the pavilion, they are to the right, next to the Tangerine Cafe seating area.


----------



## MarieLightning

disneysteve said:


> Yep. If you're facing the pavilion, they are to the right, next to the Tangerine Cafe seating area



Right! My wife actually just reminded me of that, too.

I sometimes have a terrible memory, but when all's said and done, there are worse things to forget than the location of bathrooms around the World Showcase


----------



## AngiTN

MarieLightning said:


> Right! My wife actually just reminded me of that, too.
> 
> I sometimes have a terrible memory, but when all's said and done, there are worse things to forget than the location of bathrooms around the World Showcase


I can almost count the steps between them! I can't pass one without using it


----------



## EverafterKat

AngiTN said:


> I can almost count the steps between them! I can't pass one without using it


My son teases me that my favorite ride at Magic Kingdom is the Tangled bathrooms.


----------



## dtnrhi

I booked our first stay at Disney World with the group rates. Unfortunately, a change in schedule means I can't make it to the June 1st Epcot event (hadn't bought tickets to that yet). What else is the $25 fee for since I will now be out of the Orlando area before June 1st? I have yet to sign up for that as well and I'm not sure we'll be able to make all of the meet-ups since this is our first time there and I'm kind of set on sticking to our plan for the parks.


----------



## disneysteve

dtnrhi said:


> What else is the $25 fee for


The $25 is partly a donation to Give Kids the World and partly to defray the costs of running the event. They need to pay for things like advertising, producing credentials, room rental for the auction, etc. And I suspect that the $85 they are charging for the party probably doesn't fully cover the expense. We happily paid the $25 even though we are only attending the party.


----------



## javaman

amberg93 said:


> Buses won't be running. There may be additional transportation available for a cost, though this has not been confirmed. Uber/cab is an option to go back to the All Stars.


Considering the number of people who will need transportation after the party, how practical would it be to expect an Uber or a Taxi to be readily available?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dtnrhi said:


> I booked our first stay at Disney World with the group rates. Unfortunately, a change in schedule means I can't make it to the June 1st Epcot event (hadn't bought tickets to that yet). What else is the $25 fee for since I will now be out of the Orlando area before June 1st? I have yet to sign up for that as well and I'm not sure we'll be able to make all of the meet-ups since this is our first time there and I'm kind of set on sticking to our plan for the parks.



The $25 helps defray cost for setting things up (printing up credentials, etc.) and then gives you access to any of the events planned for the week.  The party is the big one but there will be other smaller events to be scheduled.

For the Megameet last year there were things like shopping with some of the team at Disney Springs, Vloging with Ryno around World Showcase, etc. (no idea what will be this year, those are just examples) - so you need to be registered for the event to register for those meets as well.  For the mega meet I believe none of those mini-meets had an explicit charge but they did ask for an additional donation to GKTW


----------



## WizardLarz

Today is/was Friday April 28th, and I was still able to get a room at the group discount. I was surprised since the Quote Page on the web site said last day to book with the discount was the 26th. Guess I got a little Pixie dust!Port Orleans - French Quarter, 1st Moderate Resort stay. See you all in one month!


----------



## WizardLarz

amberg93 said:


> Buses won't be running. There may be additional transportation available for a cost, though this has not been confirmed. Uber/cab is an option to go back to the All Stars.


I'm renting a car, so will be able to transport 3 other people back to Port Orleans! But in my Opinion Disney could/should provide some type of transportation.


----------



## rteetz

WizardLarz said:


> But in my Opinion Disney could/should provide some type of transportation.


Since it is a private party Disney does not have to provide any sort of transportation.


----------



## Stefecatzz

javaman said:


> Considering the number of people who will need transportation after the party, how practical would it be to expect an Uber or a Taxi to be readily available?



I've taken Uber several times now to & from off property resorts & have never had an issue with one arriving within minutes of my request.  But I have never ordered one at that time of night before so hopefully it won't be an issue for those who do need to use that option to get back to their room.  I'd imagine there would be plenty of Uber drivers available at all hours for those guests who regularly order them late nights/early mornings on property.  And I much prefer an Uber over a taxi after comparing the two services.


----------



## ItsLayne

WizardLarz said:


> Today is/was Friday April 28th, and I was still able to get a room at the group discount. I was surprised since the Quote Page on the web site said last day to book with the discount was the 26th. Guess I got a little Pixie dust!



Oh crap! Well now I think I might have to try to change my reservation a little... the problem is, I would be cancelling the first 3-4 days I have at Pop if I did. any way to do this without screwing up the fastpasses I have already lined up?


----------



## javaman

Stefecatzz said:


> I've taken Uber several times now to & from off property resorts & have never had an issue with one arriving within minutes of my request.  But I have never ordered one at that time of night before so hopefully it won't be an issue for those who do need to use that option to get back to their room.  I'd imagine there would be plenty of Uber drivers available at all hours for those guests who regularly order them late nights/early mornings on property.  And I much prefer an Uber over a taxi after comparing the two services.


I have also used Uber and prefer it over a taxi. 
But what concerns me is the availability at 1 am along with the 1000(who knows?) other people wanting Uber at the same time I do. 
Just saying, that concern will not stop me from attending the celebration. I'll figure something out


----------



## OKW Lover

javaman said:


> But what concerns me is the availability at 1 am along with the 1000(who knows?) other people wanting Uber at the same time I do.


I'm doubting the odds are quite that bad.  Some of the participants will have arrived by car either because they live in the area or just prefer to rent a car while at WDW.  Some participants won't make it to 1 am.  Also, John has said that they are going to look into transportation options once they know how many folks may be interested and where they are heading.


----------



## Cottager

ItsLayne said:


> Oh crap! Well now I think I might have to try to change my reservation a little... the problem is, I would be cancelling the first 3-4 days I have at Pop if I did. any way to do this without screwing up the fastpasses I have already lined up?



I was told that if I add my new reservation number to MDE account before the end of day when the system switches over to the next day, it will keep the fastpasses even though my original reservation was cancelled.  I took a chance and quickly added the new reservation number immediately after I got off the phone and the fastpasses were still there.  The only difference in my case though was that I purchased tickets separately so they were still in my MDE.


----------



## WebmasterMike

OKW Lover said:


> Does it come with a sherpa?



Better, I have child labor.


----------



## ItsLayne

Cottager said:


> I was told that if I add my new reservation number to MDE account before the end of day when the system switches over to the next day, it will keep the fastpasses even though my original reservation was cancelled.  I took a chance and quickly added the new reservation number immediately after I got off the phone and the fastpasses were still there.  The only difference in my case though was that I purchased tickets separately so they were still in my MDE.



Sounds fine, but now I'm worried because my park tickets were part of the room package, which was all booked on the discount from earlier this year (February). So I guess I'll need to call the main reservation line, make sure that if I make this change I don't lose my discount and/or park tickets, then call the group line and book that, then call the main line again to modify the trip.

Whew. May be worth it though, I've always wanted to check out one of the two Port Orleans resorts!


----------



## GAN

OKW Lover said:


> I'm doubting the odds are quite that bad.  Some of the participants will have arrived by car either because they live in the area or just prefer to rent a car while at WDW.  Some participants won't make it to 1 am.  Also, John has said that they are going to look into transportation options once they know how many folks may be interested and where they are heading.



Jeff, speaking of which ...what do you think they are looking for as far as crowds go?  A couple thousand?


----------



## OKW Lover

GAN said:


> Jeff, speaking of which ...what do you think they are looking for as far as crowds go?  A couple thousand?



I'm sure they would be thrilled with a couple thousand.  I don't know what they are looking for though.


----------



## Accident

javaman said:


> Considering the number of people who will need transportation after the party, how practical would it be to expect an Uber or a Taxi to be readily available?



it's going to be a wait and expensive..  I would recommend walking to an epcot resort and bus hopping through Animal kingdom to get to your resort in a timely manor without your own car..

if you didn't know, AK closes about the same time as the party so there will be buses for over an hour after the party via AK to get to your resorts.


----------



## czechplz

Just want to comment that I have one spot left in my car for after the party. I am dropping two off at PO-FQ while my guest and I are staying at Coronado Springs, so preferably one of those resorts or one nearby.

EDIT: Spot taken!


----------



## Justin Finchum

Where is the best place to park for the event....we are flying into Orlando and renting a car for the week. It will be just my wife and I attending the event and party. It's a anniversary present for my wife since our anniversary is the 11th. My parents are staying with the kids that night so we can take the car to Epcot but know where to park


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Justin Finchum said:


> Where is the best place to park for the event....we are flying into Orlando and renting a car for the week. It will be just my wife and I attending the event and party. It's a anniversary present for my wife since our anniversary is the 11th. My parents are staying with the kids that night so we can take the car to Epcot but know where to park


You will park in the EPCOT parking lot since we need to meet at the main entrance at 9:30 p.m. If you have a GPS on your phone, just put in "EPCOT" and it should take you right there. I'm not sure if you will have to pay to park though with it being a private party. I haven't rented a car while staying on Disney property, and I'm not sure if you are staying onsite or offsite.


----------



## sweetpeama

Sadly due to finances not coming through ( I did not get a knock on the door with a huge check today) I will have to miss out again. Here's hoping that there will be something for the 25th that is even bigger though from the sounds of it John is really going to have to pull out all the stops to top this one.


----------



## ladypoo

Getting excited now!  We decided to stay onsite and the cheap seats AKA AllStarMusic.  We will drive over to EPCOT and go from there.  we will have our RED Dis 20 t-shirts on and probably blue/black shorts!  Will be using the Magical express to get me to the airport, while my family drives back to GA.  I will be flying into Orlando the 26th and spending 2 nights in the area before going to Ga.  Have I missed a post about where to pick up credentials?  Or will they be available on the 1st before the Party?


----------



## ItsLayne

ladypoo said:


> Have I missed a post about where to pick up credentials? Or will they be available on the 1st before the Party?



They haven't posted any details about credentials pick-up, don't worry. I'm hoping that you'll be able to pick them up on the 1st as well, because I'm not arriving until that day.


----------



## YZFMoose

ItsLayne said:


> They haven't posted any details about credentials pick-up, don't worry. I'm hoping that you'll be able to pick them up on the 1st as well, because I'm not arriving until that day.


I hope we get lanyards  that would be amazing!!!,


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ladypoo said:


> Getting excited now!  We decided to stay onsite and the cheap seats AKA AllStarMusic.  We will drive over to EPCOT and go from there.  we will have our RED Dis 20 t-shirts on and probably blue/black shorts!  Will be using the Magical express to get me to the airport, while my family drives back to GA.  I will be flying into Orlando the 26th and spending 2 nights in the area before going to Ga.  Have I missed a post about where to pick up credentials?  Or will they be available on the 1st before the Party?



They have placeholders in the 1st post for Credential Pick-up and it includes on the 1st (with location and time being TBD).  If I recall correctly from the Megameet last year, they did have it day of the main event, but not at the main event - you still had to go to the Boardwalk convention center to register, etc. - so for now I am assuming this will be the same  (at least, I hope so as my plan is to get mine on the 1st in the afternoon after an "un"official lunch meetup at Disney Springs)


----------



## javaman

Accident said:


> it's going to be a wait and expensive..  I would recommend walking to an epcot resort and bus hopping through Animal kingdom to get to your resort in a timely manor without your own car..
> 
> if you didn't know, AK closes about the same time as the party so there will be buses for over an hour after the party via AK to get to your resorts.


Sounds like a good plan Accident.
So if I went this route and decided to catch a bus from BWI, what is the latest time I could catch a bus to AK from BWI? In other words what is the latest I could stay at the party? I need to factor in the time it takes to walk to the BWI bus boarding area?


----------



## MaryKatesMom

javaman said:


> Sounds like a good plan Accident.
> So if I went this route and decided to catch a bus from BWI, what is the latest time I could catch a bus to AK from BWI? In other words what is the latest I could stay at the party? I need to factor in the time it takes to walk to the BWI bus boarding area?



I pretty sure the BC's bus stop is closer to the IG than BWI.  I would leave from there.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

OK.  How have you guys been explaining where you are going to the muggles out there?  I was getting a lot of puzzled looks because my story was too long.  I've finally just saying, I'm going Disney fan convention.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

MaryKatesMom said:


> OK.  How have you guys been explaining where you are going to the muggles out there?  I was getting a lot of puzzled looks because my story was too long.  I've finally just saying, I'm going Disney fan convention.


That's a good way of explaining it.  Unfortunately I won't be able to join you, but years ago, I used to get together annually with a big group of fans @ WDW, we actually called them Gatherings, or G's for short (and they have a # after them, so they were G1, G2, etc.).  After awhile, people I knew became familiar.  For those that didn't, I would just say I was meeting a huge group of Disney friends and fans I knew from the internet.


----------



## javaman

MaryKatesMom said:


> OK.  How have you guys been explaining where you are going to the muggles out there?  I was getting a lot of puzzled looks because my story was too long.  I've finally just saying, I'm going Disney fan convention.


good question. I've had the same problem trying to explain this DIS meet to friends. I think I'll use the "Disney fan convention" in the future and save my breath. As for the folks who seem truly interested, I'll go into greater detail


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MaryKatesMom said:


> OK.  How have you guys been explaining where you are going to the muggles out there?  I was getting a lot of puzzled looks because my story was too long.  I've finally just saying, I'm going Disney fan convention.



Usually once I mention I am going to Disney but leaving my kids at home the listener doesn't feel the need for many follow-up questions


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Usually once I mention I am going to Disney but leaving my kids at home the listener doesn't feel the need for many follow-up questions


Is that a MUCH more eloquent way of saying "Haters gonna hate?"


----------



## ShaneV

Are they processing registrations today? I just paid the event fee, but need 20th Anniversary ID Number before the midnight deadline tonight for registering for the party. I thought I could do it all in 1 step.


----------



## EverafterKat

I have been telling people that I am going to a magical land where only the true fans are allowed to go and leave it at that.


----------



## Capwkidd

MaryKatesMom said:


> OK.  How have you guys been explaining where you are going to the muggles out there?  I was getting a lot of puzzled looks because my story was too long.  I've finally just saying, I'm going Disney fan convention.


 
LOL


----------



## AngiTN

Accident said:


> it's going to be a wait and expensive..  I would recommend walking to an epcot resort and bus hopping through Animal kingdom to get to your resort in a timely manor without your own car..
> 
> if you didn't know, AK closes about the same time as the party so there will be buses for over an hour after the party via AK to get to your resorts.


May we'll be worth using the new schedule a ride feature on Uber. Not sure how it works exactly but shouldn't be hard to figure out. I'd rather do that vs trying to transfer at AK so near to closing


----------



## dina444444

AngiTN said:


> May we'll be worth using the new schedule a ride feature on Uber. Not sure how it works exactly but shouldn't be hard to figure out. I'd rather do that vs trying to transfer at AK so near to closing


The schedule a ride only guarantees you a car. The rate you pay is whatever the going rate is at the time the ride is at.


----------



## AngiTN

dina444444 said:


> The schedule a ride only guarantees you a car. The rate you pay is whatever the going rate is at the time the ride is at.


That's what I'm after, guarantee a car. The distance is so short even surge pricing is cheap


----------



## OKMinnie

MaryKatesMom said:


> OK. How have you guys been explaining where you are going to the muggles out there? I was getting a lot of puzzled looks because my story was too long. I've finally just saying, I'm going Disney fan convention.



I'm going to start using "Disney fan convention".  Every time I try to explain it to people, I see this glazed look in their eyes.  I'm glad I will get be with other Disney fans!


----------



## suomyno

OKMinnie said:


> I'm going to start using "Disney fan convention".  Every time I try to explain it to people, I see this glazed look in their eyes.  I'm glad I will get be with other Disney fans!



I might need to start using this... I've noticed I also get glazed-over eyes or, occasionally, utter confusion in response. This would make the explanation much simpler.


----------



## AngiTN

I just say we are going to a private after hours party at Epcot.


----------



## javaman

AngiTN said:


> May we'll be worth using the new schedule a ride feature on Uber. Not sure how it works exactly but shouldn't be hard to figure out. I'd rather do that vs trying to transfer at AK so near to closing


Thank you, I wasn't aware of that feature. I'll have to do a little bit of research.


----------



## wendydarling78

Is there a DIS meet and greet every year? Or just because it's the 20th? We can't go this year, but would love to plan for it in the future!


----------



## javaman

dina444444 said:


> The schedule a ride only guarantees you a car. The rate you pay is whatever the going rate is at the time the ride is at.


Thanks for the heads up. It would be worth the extra cost to me for the piece of mind


----------



## dina444444

wendydarling78 said:


> Is there a DIS meet and greet every year? Or just because it's the 20th? We can't go this year, but would love to plan for it in the future!


Typically in years past they have an after hours party in December at one of the theme parks at Disney or Universal in odd numbered years called Disapoloza, which is not happening this year because of the big meet in May/June. Usually in even years there is a 7 night cruise around the same time. Nothing has been announced for 2018 yet.


----------



## wendydarling78

dina444444 said:


> Typically in years past they have an after hours party in December at one of the theme parks at Disney or Universal in odd numbered years called Disapoloza, which is not happening this year because of the big meet in May/June. Usually in even years there is a 7 night cruise around the same time. Nothing has been announced for 2018 yet.



Thank you!


----------



## Capwkidd

OKMinnie said:


> I'm going to start using "Disney fan convention".  Every time I try to explain it to people, I see this glazed look in their eyes.  I'm glad I will get be with other Disney fans!



I tell them that I am going to a private party in EPCoT, with a concert by the girl who is the voice of the little mermaid"... People usually get it


----------



## nixieh

Anyone else waiting with baited breath on what the meet ups might be  during the week?  I haven't finalised tickets and fastpasses etc as I am hoping to make at least 1 meet up.  Having never attended a meet up before, does anyone know if they are mostly inside or outside the parks?  We are flying back on Sat early so won't be able to make John and Kevin's meet up unfortunately


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nixieh said:


> Anyone else waiting with baited breath on what the meet ups might be  during the week?  I haven't finalised tickets and fastpasses etc as I am hoping to make at least 1 meet up.  Having never attended a meet up before, does anyone know if they are mostly inside or outside the parks?  We are flying back on Sat early so won't be able to make John and Kevin's meet up unfortunately



Based on the Megameet from last year - which I think these will have a similar structure - they had meet-ups both in and out of the parks

There were a couple in Disney springs - shopping and drinking events I believe - also there was something at the Poly one day

Then some in EPCOT (Vloging with Ryno, etc.) and there was a Connecting with Walt one in Magic Kingdom.

I would think there would be both - only one indicated so far is meeting Kevin and John in Magic Kingdom on the Saturday after the event.


----------



## OKMinnie

nixieh said:


> Anyone else waiting with baited breath on what the meet ups might be  during the week?  I haven't finalised tickets and fastpasses etc as I am hoping to make at least 1 meet up.



Yes! Especially since they've posted Pandora videos. I admit my first reaction to Pandora was not positive. I've been slowly becoming more interested in it. Having seen the new videos, I'm ready to spend as much time as I can there. It looks amazing!


----------



## ItsLayne

Yeah, I saw all (five?) of those videos go up and was like "crap, I can't watch these. I'll see it with my own eyes in a month!"

The temptation is real, though.


----------



## OKMinnie

ItsLayne said:


> Yeah, I saw all (five?) of those videos go up and was like "crap, I can't watch these. I'll see it with my own eyes in a month!"
> 
> The temptation is real, though.


I can't stop watching because I can't believe how stunning everything looks.


----------



## Willow1213

OKMinnie said:


> I can't stop watching because I can't believe how stunning everything looks.



I watched the overview videos knowing that it will be wall to wall people when we are there and I won't get to enjoy the little details that they can show us here. As they said in one of their tweets "we won't ever see it this empty again"


----------



## ItsLayne

Willow1213 said:


> I watched the overview videos knowing that it will be wall to wall people when we are there and I won't get to enjoy the little details that they can show us here. As they said in one of their tweets "we won't ever see it this empty again"



Oh, no doubt! I'll definitely watch the videos when my trip is over, or after my first AK day perhaps. But I'm one of those weirdos that still hasn't watched videos of the Shanghai Pirates ride on the _outside_ chance I might get to experience it myself. Someday.


----------



## btandisfan

I get by doing OT for my job by watching Disney videos on YouTube. Makes me feel like I'm there until the next trip. I've watched all the Pandora videos which makes me even more excited for the end of this month!!


----------



## Steven Noggle

Ill be staying at SSR. Realize I wont be in the middle of the action, but its my favorite! Only thing I need to figure out is transportation back after the party. Anyone else staying at SSR looking to carpool? I apologize if this has already been addressed, I didnt read all 58 pages of postings


----------



## GAN

Steven Noggle said:


> Ill be staying at SSR. Realize I wont be in the middle of the action, but its my favorite! Only thing I need to figure out is transportation back after the party. Anyone else staying at SSR looking to carpool? I apologize if this has already been addressed, I didnt read all 58 pages of postings



From what I hear there is plenty of action at SSR with Disney Springs -and ...you'll be perfectly positioned for the Disney Springs drinking tour that some of us are hoping for.


----------



## Macie

Will we be able to enter the party using the international gateway? I'm just planning what I'm going to do for an hour while epcot is technically closed.


----------



## GAN

Macie said:


> Will we be able to enter the party using the international gateway? I'm just planning what I'm going to do for an hour while epcot is technically closed.



I don't believe so -pretty sure the plan is that you have to leave through the main entrance and meet there to check in and get what you need to be allowed back in for the event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Macie said:


> Will we be able to enter the party using the international gateway? I'm just planning what I'm going to do for an hour while epcot is technically closed.





GAN said:


> I don't believe so -pretty sure the plan is that you have to leave through the main entrance and meet there to check in and get what you need to be allowed back in for the event.



Yes, I believe John said you will have to check-in at the front of the park (main entrance)

Though, you figured Illuminations is at 9 - so will be 9:20 or so by the time you would be out of the park and you can check-in to the party at 9:30, so really not a lot of time


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though, you figured Illuminations is at 9 - so will be 9:20 or so by the time you would be out of the park and you can check-in to the party at 9:30, so really not a lot of time


Our "plan" for the evening is to get to Epcot about 8 pm (going to catch a nap that afternoon) and wander a bit then catch the regular Illuminations.  From there we will (slowly) exit the park at the front and wait at the group entrance for the party.


----------



## Capwkidd

I think we need a FAQ in the 1st post, as people keep asking the same questions...


----------



## Trina Enmon

How do you sign up for Disney Springs movie "Pirates" on May 30


----------



## Steven Noggle

GAN said:


> From what I hear there is plenty of action at SSR with Disney Springs -and ...you'll be perfectly positioned for the Disney Springs drinking tour that some of us are hoping for.


I'm definitely game for a drinking tour around the springs! When is this happening?


----------



## rteetz

Trina Enmon said:


> How do you sign up for Disney Springs movie "Pirates" on May 30


Sign up for that isn't open quite yet.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Transportation information added to first post.


----------



## MarieLightning

It's like you guys looked at our schedule for the week. We were already planning on seeing PotC on the 30th.

So now I guess I'll be tracking the sign up for that!


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Thanks to the DIS crew! 10$ for a bus trip back to the hotel is an awesome deal thanks. I was thinking that the walk back to Pop would be a long one. And with me never being at WDW, I would get lost and have to be added as one of "kids" on Small World. I think this is good, as I am a very lousy singer unless it's a pirate song or King Crimson.


----------



## Shogo

WebmasterJohn said:


> Transportation information added to first post.



If we are arriving for the party by car, will be have to pay the EPCOT parking fee?


----------



## Hammill9508

Shogo said:


> If we are arriving for the party by car, will be have to pay the EPCOT parking fee?



more then likely


----------



## javaman

Does anyone know if adult beverages will be available at this party?


----------



## GAN

Steven Noggle said:


> I'm definitely game for a drinking tour around the springs! When is this happening?



Nothing planned at this point -most of us are waiting for the final meet-up events to be announced.  Sounds like Craig and Ryno "may" host one at City Walk ...I would probably do tht if offered.  I would still be up for an "Evening Around the Spring" -as long as my liver is still holding up!


----------



## GAN

javaman said:


> Does anyone know if adult beverages will be available at this party?



Yes ...Cash Bar is what I've heard.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

javaman said:


> Does anyone know if adult beverages will be available at this party?



Yes - we will have a cash bar.


----------



## rlduvall

Shogo said:


> If we are arriving for the party by car, will be have to pay the EPCOT parking fee?



From my experience, they stop manning the booths where you stop to pay the parking fee at a certain time before closing of the park.  The exact timing cannot be assured, though, but I would think at least an hour before closing.  In this case, if you enter the parking lot at 9:00 p.m. you would not [or at least should not] have to pay.


----------



## javaman

Stay Puft Khymm said:


> Thanks to the DIS crew! 10$ for a bus trip back to the hotel is an awesome deal thanks. I was thinking that the walk back to Pop would be a long one. And with me never being at WDW, I would get lost and have to be added as one of "kids" on Small World. I think this is good, as I am a very lousy singer unless it's a pirate song or King Crimson.


Count me in, I'll need a ride back to the POP


----------



## GoMegGo

Thoughts on grabbing an Uber after the event: 
Would it be better to walk to BC and pick it up there or to hail one from the EPCOT exit? I'm staying off-site so the new shuttle arrangement isn't an option.


----------



## OKW Lover

GoMegGo said:


> Thoughts on grabbing an Uber after the event:
> Would it be better to walk to BC and pick it up there or to hail one from the EPCOT exit?


Can't imagine why either one would be better.  The drivers won't care where the pickup is.


----------



## javaman

GoMegGo said:


> Thoughts on grabbing an Uber after the event:
> Would it be better to walk to BC and pick it up there or to hail one from the EPCOT exit? I'm staying off-site so the new shuttle arrangement isn't an option.





AngiTN said:


> May we'll be worth using the new schedule a ride feature on Uber. Not sure how it works exactly but shouldn't be hard to figure out. I'd rather do that vs trying to transfer at AK so near to closing


----------



## AngiTN

GoMegGo said:


> Thoughts on grabbing an Uber after the event:
> Would it be better to walk to BC and pick it up there or to hail one from the EPCOT exit? I'm staying off-site so the new shuttle arrangement isn't an option.


We'll be going out to the front to get Uber. Mostly because the walk from FW to the parking lot will be a much shorter walk than to the resorts outside IG


----------



## javaman

Ah, the new magicband. Now I know it's getting close!
Should be great party. I'm going to have to go rent Little Mermaid and watch it before seeing Jodi Benson perform!
[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## Dean1953

We are staying off site and will drive and Park at Epcot.  Will the trams to the parking lot be running at 1AM?


----------



## thorphin

Dean1953 said:


> We are staying off site and will drive and Park at Epcot.  Will the trams to the parking lot be running at 1AM?



This has not been discussed, but it seems unlikely since the park would have been closed for 4 hours already.


----------



## disneysteve

Dean1953 said:


> Will the trams to the parking lot be running at 1AM?


I think it's safe to assume that no Disney transportation will be running.

We almost never ride the tram at Epcot anyway. We always just walk from our car. That's usually quicker.


----------



## GAN

javaman said:


> View attachment 235234 Ah, the new magicband. Now I know it's getting close!
> Should be great party. I'm going to have to go rent Little Mermaid and watch it before seeing Jodi Benson perform!
> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



Mine are ...."in the mail"


----------



## Capwkidd

Dean1953 said:


> We are staying off site and will drive and Park at Epcot.  Will the trams to the parking lot be running at 1AM?



May I suggest taking the tram to your car just before the party meet up, and see if you can park closer?


----------



## cmarsh31

Is the Epcot party still bookable? I see on page 1 that it says until May 1st, but the link is still there... DH is suddenly saying maybe we should just go for it (our 15th anniversary is in July and it looks like I'm having surgery at the end of June...).


----------



## rteetz

cmarsh31 said:


> Is the Epcot party still bookable? I see on page 1 that it says until May 1st, but the link is still there... DH is suddenly saying maybe we should just go for it (our 15th anniversary is in July and it looks like I'm having surgery at the end of June...).


Yes it is. John said on the podcast they aren't stopping on May 1st as originally planned as they are hoping to reach a certain number.


----------



## cmarsh31

rteetz said:


> Yes it is. John said on the podcast they aren't stopping on May 1st as originally planned as they are hoping to reach a certain number.



Thanks, I listened this morning and thought I heard that, but I was trying to pretend I wasn't paying attention because I thought it wasn't an option and REALLY wanted to go...


----------



## GoMegGo

OKW Lover said:


> Can't imagine why either one would be better.  The drivers won't care where the pickup is.



I was thinking more about personal security and comfort. I'm a female, traveling by myself and also pregnant. I figured the BC option would at least give me a place to wait inside with others around. It appears that I won't be alone in hailing an Uber from the main exit, though, so I'm feeling a bit more comfortable about that option.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

GoMegGo said:


> I was thinking more about personal security and comfort. I'm a female, traveling by myself and also pregnant. I figured the BC option would at least give me a place to wait inside with others around. It appears that I won't be alone in hailing an Uber from the main exit, though, so I'm feeling a bit more comfortable about that option.


BC is a good option. And if you have a hard time getting an UBER, there are plenty of Mears Taxis there as well.


----------



## Accident

disneysteve said:


> I think it's safe to assume that no Disney transportation will be running.



I think the timing of this event makes it interesting.     AK closes at the same time..   AK has a very small parking lot I would not be surprised if tehre is buses between epcot and AK where you can transfer to a resort bus..   they should be running from ak until about 2:30am.    you can of course just exit out international gateway and jump on an AK bus at boardwalk or beach club.  

Also with AK closing that late, it'll make more demand for uber/lyft which may have more available but any uber or lyft I see at park close generally is 2-3x surge pricing.  highest I ever saw was 6x after the last night of MSEP.

you also have the option to pay $10 a person for hte charter buses that dis is arranging to get to resorts after the party...


----------



## Babsy

Is it too late to book the resorts at the special pricing? Or can you still book everything and come? Looks like May 1 is still an option!!

I'm going to look at flights and see if I can do a quick trip - just managed to get some time free! Hoping that I can make it, I would love to meet you  all in person!

*finger crossed*


----------



## rlduvall

Babsy said:


> Is it too late to book the resorts at the special pricing? Or can you still book everything and come?



John mentioned in the recent podcast that the group pricing for rooms has closed.  BUT, he also said you could still take advantage of any of Disney's discounts and of course, come to the Events.


----------



## NeuroCindy

GoMegGo said:


> I was thinking more about personal security and comfort. I'm a female, traveling by myself and also pregnant. I figured the BC option would at least give me a place to wait inside with others around. It appears that I won't be alone in hailing an Uber from the main exit, though, so I'm feeling a bit more comfortable about that option.



I know I'm just a random girl on the internet, but I'd be happy to wait with you.   I rented a car, so I don't have to leave for the bus or my own uber.


----------



## GoMegGo

NeuroCindy said:


> I know I'm just a random girl on the internet, but I'd be happy to wait with you.   I rented a car, so I don't have to leave for the bus or my own uber.



From one random girl on the internet to another, thank you so much for the offer. I think I'm going to play it by ear right now. Depending on the schedule of events during the evening (mainly just Jodi's concert), I may cut out a bit early. 

I will have already been in Epcot all day with a large school travel group (don't worry, fellow Epcot visitors, they are all orchestra nerds and are great kids... no chanting or cheers, I promise!), so depending on my comfort and energy level, I might have to put myself to bed before 1 am. 

Thank you, though, I sincerely mean it. Hope to see you at the party!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

NeuroCindy said:


> I know I'm just a random girl on the internet, but I'd be happy to wait with you.   I rented a car, so I don't have to leave for the bus or my own uber.


Wow, Cindy - that just confirms why I'm proud to think of you as my friend!!!


----------



## WizardLarz

Wow, 2 days have past and no New Events posted. Pete talked about lunch cruise on Bay Lake that sounded like fun. Also Pirates at Disney Springs sounded like it could be a big gathering.  I hope they hurry up and get things going! We're right now, Today, 4 Weeks away from the Party!  I want to start signing up and Bidding on Stuff!


----------



## GAN

SorcererHeidi said:


> Wow, Cindy - that just confirms why I'm proud to think of you as my friend!!!



I was going to offer the same thing, but I figured a 53-y/o in a grass skirt and coconut bra might make her nervous....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

GAN said:


> I was going to offer the same thing, but I figured a 53-y/o in a grass skirt and coconut bra might make her nervous....


Awwwww - I'm proud to be able to call you my friend too - skirt/bra and all!


----------



## Steven Noggle

Wondering if I change my DISname, will it mess up the credentials process for the party?


----------



## ItsLayne

Steven Noggle said:


> Wondering if I change my DISname, will it mess up the credentials process for the party?



I don't think so - it seemed like having a board account was optional. The email confirmation you were sent from the party is also what you need to print out and take to the Epcot gates at 9:30pm.


----------



## KC Mouse

How do I sign up for the Pirates of the Caribbean movie event.  I have a group of 7 so I need to get to planning.


----------



## dina444444

KC Mouse said:


> How do I sign up for the Pirates of the Caribbean movie event.  I have a group of 7 so I need to get to planning.


Pete mentioned on the show that sign ups should be available within the next week. If it's like the Mega Meet was the event details were published one or two days before the sign ups opened and the sign ups opened at 9am EST on the day you could sign up.


----------



## cmarsh31

We're in! Just registered for the party! Happy 15th Anniversary to us!


----------



## Madonna3

I would just like to interrupt for a moment to say how excited I am for this event!! I haven't' looked forward to a Disney vacation like this in years.

You can go back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Disneyhayes

Anyone have the number for group services? I need to check something with my reservation.


----------



## TinkerTerry

407-939-4686


----------



## Disneyhayes

TinkerTerry said:


> 407-939-4686


Thanks!


----------



## Accident

FYI:  Plan accordingly!!!!

There is going to be some altered monorail schedules for the days leading up to (but not including unless it gets extended longer) party night.....

_On these dates, the Resort Monorail will travel between Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort, Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and Magic Kingdom. It will not stop at the Transportation and Ticket Center or Disney’s Contemporary Resort. The Express Monorail will make a stop at the Contemporary in addition to its regular stops at the TTC and the Magic Kingdom to accommodate guests.

The modified routes will operate on May 16th, 17th, 23rd, 24th, and 30th, 2017, from 11:30AM to 6:00PM.
_
SOURCE: http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/modif...ingdom-happening-select-dates-throughout-may/


----------



## Capwkidd

I received my new round magic band last night! I put it on, and it felt slimmer, but when I measured it with my digital calipers, I was surprised to find it was thicker by about .5mm...


----------



## disneysteve

Madonna3 said:


> I would just like to interrupt for a moment to say how excited I am for this event!! I haven't' looked forward to a Disney vacation like this in years.


It's funny that you say that. We've been saying the same thing. I've been to WDW dozens of times and I've attended numerous DIS events but I'm particularly excited about this one.

We haven't stayed onsite for about 18 years. We haven't flown down since then either. As a result, we've never used Magical Express. And we've never been to a DIS event that involved a private event in a park before (DISapalooza). Even though we're only coming for 2 days, we will get to see Pandora the week it opens and attend the 20th party before flying home. It's just a totally different kind of trip than our usual which is what's making it so exciting, I think.


----------



## javaman

Capwkidd said:


> I received my new round magic band last night! I put it on, and it felt slimmer, but when I measured it with my digital calipers, I was surprised to find it was thicker by about .5mm...


lol, I was also thinking the new MB felt not only slimmer, but also lighter . So I did a weight comparison I had one MB from 2015 that weighed 20 gm, 2 MB from 2016 that both weighed 18 gm and finally the new round MB weighed 18 gm.
Just in case you were wondering


----------



## Capwkidd

javaman said:


> lol, I was also thinking the new MB felt not only slimmer, but also lighter . So I did a weight comparison I had one MB from 2015 that weighed 20 gm, 2 MB from 2016 that both weighed 18 gm and finally the new round MB weighed 18 gm.
> Just in case you were wondering



So it is 1/2 a millimeter thicker but the same weight as the last ones... I think all my old MB's are 2015... actually I have no idea... how can you tell? I guess by the weight  If it's 20g it's 2015, if it's 18g, it's a 2016, eh? Thanks for WEIGHING in on the subject !


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Hey everyone, my boyfriend & I have been following the Dis vlog and website for a while now, and we decided to attend the anniversary event and party from 5/30-6/2. We are very excited!

I signed up for Disboards just today so that I say hi to everyone & ask a couple of questions.

1) is there any idea where & when the pickup for the registration credentials will be?

2) will there be gluten free options at the party?  I'm hoping I'll be able to eat something.

2) do we need to pay for the bus in advance or can we make the decision the day of the party?  We are undecided whether to choose the bus or take a car service.

Thanks!!
Katie (& Charles)


----------



## cmarsh31

Punkrockbebop said:


> Hey everyone, my boyfriend & I have been following the Dis vlog and website for a while now, and we decided to attend the anniversary event and party from 5/30-6/2. We are very excited!
> 
> I signed up for Disboards just today so that I say hi to everyone & ask a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) is there any idea where & when the pickup for the registration credentials will be?
> 
> 2) will there be gluten free options at the party?  I'm hoping I'll be able to eat something.
> 
> 2) do we need to pay for the bus in advance or can we make the decision the day of the party?  We are undecided whether to choose the bus or take a car service.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Katie (& Charles)



I already paid for the bus, but I'm awaiting answers for 1 & 2 as well!


----------



## Punkrockbebop

cmarsh31 said:


> I already paid for the bus, but I'm awaiting answers for 1 & 2 as well!



Ok, thanks.  I wasn't sure if I'd missed the info somewhere or not.  We are having a hard time knowing when to plan fast passes and dining.  I guess we'll just take stabs at planning for now, and change as needed.


----------



## dina444444

Punkrockbebop said:


> Hey everyone, my boyfriend & I have been following the Dis vlog and website for a while now, and we decided to attend the anniversary event and party from 5/30-6/2. We are very excited!
> 
> I signed up for Disboards just today so that I say hi to everyone & ask a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) is there any idea where & when the pickup for the registration credentials will be?
> 
> 2) will there be gluten free options at the party?  I'm hoping I'll be able to eat something.
> 
> 2) do we need to pay for the bus in advance or can we make the decision the day of the party?  We are undecided whether to choose the bus or take a car service.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Katie (& Charles)


Credential pickup is going to be at one of the ballrooms at the boardwalk. Which section and times haven't been announced yet. Transportation sign ups close on the 15th according to the link, this is so they know how many buses and stops need to be made.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

dina444444 said:


> Credential pickup is going to be at one of the ballrooms at the boardwalk. Which section and times haven't been announced yet. Transportation sign ups close on the 15th according to the link, this is so they know how many buses and stops need to be made.



Good info, thanks!


----------



## javaman

Punkrockbebop said:


> Hey everyone, my boyfriend & I have been following the Dis vlog and website for a while now, and we decided to attend the anniversary event and party from 5/30-6/2. We are very excited!
> 
> I signed up for Disboards just today so that I say hi to everyone & ask a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) is there any idea where & when the pickup for the registration credentials will be?
> 
> 2) will there be gluten free options at the party?  I'm hoping I'll be able to eat something.
> 
> 2) do we need to pay for the bus in advance or can we make the decision the day of the party?  We are undecided whether to choose the bus or take a car service.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Katie (& Charles)


----------



## itbesjaime

This is my first DIS event that I will be attending. Can anyone tell me exactly what 'credentials' are?


----------



## NeuroCindy

itbesjaime said:


> This is my first DIS event that I will be attending. Can anyone tell me exactly what 'credentials' are?



It's the name badge you use to get into other events


----------



## DanInMN

I wish I could attend! With the main event midweek I'd need to consume a few days of precious vacation time, which I need for time with my kids this summer (who will still be in school during event week). The party sounds great, maybe next time.


----------



## macraven

If I could have attended I would have been johnny on the spot to sign up 

In the meantime, i read all i can about it
That and listen to the pod cast 
Next best thing since I won't be there

Everyone is gonna have a swell time !


----------



## WizardLarz

itbesjaime said:


> This is my first DIS event that I will be attending. Can anyone tell me exactly what 'credentials' are?


Last Year for the 'Dis Unplugged Mega Meet 10 Year Anniversary', there was 1) a lanyard with a specially designed logo 2)a very nice 'Pintrader' style pin 3) a special skin for your magic band. There might have been one or 2 other small items, but those three are the ones that I have as part of my Disney Collection; that is the stuff I'll keep forever and a day.  I can not wait! Hopefully they'll add more meetups soon. I've been checking this thread at least twice a day since last Monday hoping for updated.


----------



## Accident

Capwkidd said:


> I received my new round magic band last night! I put it on, and it felt slimmer, but when I measured it with my digital calipers, I was surprised to find it was thicker by about .5mm...



the original one has an antenna in the band in it that stiffens it up.  the new one is just a single layer of whatever material they are using.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

I got my magic band on Saturday. I went for orange, I thought it looked close to the orange of my car. Actually, I wish my car was as orange as the magic band!
I think I will wear orange so when I'm lost, maybe some of the DIS people will help me get found. LOL


----------



## disneysteve

Accident said:


> the original one has an antenna in the band in it that stiffens it up.  the new one is just a single layer of whatever material they are using.


The new ones are definitely much more comfortable, more flexible, and as a result, feel thinner and lighter even if that isn't actually true.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Thanks to Mr. Bryan "Accident" your info on MagicBands was awesome. It was really great to read. I feel like I almost would know what to do. Of course, I will still get lost and all, I probably should figure out where the "Lost Adult" building is, I probably will issue myself a Fastpass for it.


----------



## bweagle

We took the plunge and signed up today.  So excited!  You had me at "Jodi Benson"


----------



## David Daniels

Quick question:

How long did it take you to receive your 20th Anniversary ID Number?  We registered for the event, bank account shows it's pending, but have yet to receive the ID Number to move forward with the actual registration for the Epcot Party.  I also didn't receive a conformation email that I registered for the event...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bweagle

David Daniels said:


> Quick question:
> 
> How long did it take you to receive your 20th Anniversary ID Number?  We registered for the event, bank account shows it's pending, but have yet to receive the ID Number to move forward with the actual registration for the Epcot Party.  I also didn't receive a conformation email that I registered for the event...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I registered for the event around 3 this afternoon and had my confirmation number by 6:30


----------



## David Daniels

bweagle said:


> I registered for the event around 3 this afternoon and had my confirmation number by 6:30


Hmm...

I registered last night, still nothing...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

David Daniels said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I registered last night, still nothing...



I believe John and Kevin are/were traveling today so that might be impacting things


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe John and Kevin are/were traveling today so that might be impacting things


True. They are on their way to Aulani.


----------



## David Daniels

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe John and Kevin are/were traveling today so that might be impacting things


Thanks!!


----------



## nixieh

So excited to hear about the different meet ups in today's show.  Going to organise tickets now. Hoping to do Pirates of the Caribbean, Craig's fireworks and hopefully a couple of others too.  Getting so excited now I can't wait.


----------



## Willow1213

Super excited to get a few more details on today's show. Going to join Craig for the fireworks meet up for sure. Also looking forward to hearing more on Patreon supporter events.


----------



## MarieLightning

Now I'm gonna be checking these boards and my emails a ridiculous amount of times per day in the days to come to make sure I don't miss out on the sign ups.

We're definitely hoping to do the Pirates movie, since we had plans to see it that day anyhow, so might as well have the money benefit GKTW. We also had talked about trying Sprinkles for the first time, and what better way to do that than with Teresa 

It's coming so soon, I'm getting so excited about all this!


----------



## bartleyosu

I am excited but worried about DIS events.  1000 people is a lot.  Last year with a lot less people everything was gone before I even knew it was posted as working during the day.  I hope I get to sign up for some of them.


----------



## ItsLayne

bartleyosu said:


> I am excited but worried about DIS events.  1000 people is a lot.  Last year with a lot less people everything was gone before I even knew it was posted as working during the day.  I hope I get to sign up for some of them.



I get the feeling that alot of it is driven by the Epcot Party. There's probably alot of people (like me!) that won't even arrive until June 1st, and may only be able to do that party. So for things like the movies there's alot of us you won't be competing with. 

But man... if 1,000 people show up in front of Small World on Saturday morning, we'll be shutting that little corridor of Fantasyland down!


----------



## NeuroCindy

bartleyosu said:


> I am excited but worried about DIS events.  *1000 people is a lot.*  Last year with a lot less people everything was gone before I even knew it was posted as working during the day.  I hope I get to sign up for some of them.



 I've accepted that I probably just won't get a place in any of them.  There's less than last year too, and a few of them are before I get to town, however there's the party this year which is way bigger than last year, and that's why I'm going.


----------



## PrncessA

bartleyosu said:


> I am excited but worried about DIS events.  1000 people is a lot.  Last year with a lot less people everything was gone before I even knew it was posted as working during the day.  I hope I get to sign up for some of them.



I agree with the previous posters. My guess is a lot of people are headed down for the party and won't be able to make most of the meetups. I am headed down the 30th-4th, but my plans don't line up with most of the official small events (or I won't be in town yet) so I probably won't sign up for them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrncessA said:


> I agree with the previous posters. My guess a lot of people are headed down for the party and won't be able to make most of the meetups. I am headed down the 30th-4th, but my plans don't line up with most of the official small events (or I won't be in town yet) so I probably won't sign up for them.



Agreed.  I am only in town from the 31st to the 2nd and doing the unofficial meet stuff at Animal Kingdom on the 31st

I know others with similar schedule (I assumed I wouldn't be able to do any of the mini-meets so not that disappointed).  I'll just be prepared to wait on a long line to chat with Ryno at the party and hope I get to ride Soarin with Pete's mom and Figment with Kathy


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

ItsLayne said:


> I get the feeling that alot of it is driven by the Epcot Party. There's probably alot of people (like me!) that won't even arrive until June 1st, and may only be able to do that party. So for things like the movies there's alot of us you won't be competing with.
> 
> But man... if 1,000 people show up in front of Small World on Saturday morning, we'll be shutting that little corridor of Fantasyland down!


I'm in the same boat as you. I would have liked to have gone to the Pirates movie, but we won't get in until Thursday morning. We've also already made our plans for Friday & Saturday, so won't make those meets, either. Looking forward to meeting friends and new friends Thursday night. It will be busy.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

@safetymom - Was wondering if you guys were going to do the Flatties again this year?  I had one last year, and was wondering if I could "reactivate" that one (foregoing the need for you to make a new one) with another donation (would it be $10 again?), or if you were going to make new ones?

If you are not the appropriate person to ask, let me know, and I'll bug somebody else.  LOL


----------



## disneysteve

PrncessA said:


> My guess is a lot of people are headed down for the party and won't be able to make most of the meetups


That would be us. We are arriving on May 31 and already have plans to do Pandora that evening. We'll do Epcot on June 1 in the afternoon and then the party that night. Then probably Disney Springs on June 2 before heading home. We will be on the ground at Disney for just over 48 hours. I'm not concerning myself with the other activities at all. We are coming for the party.


----------



## Stefecatzz

WizardLarz said:


> Last Year for the 'Dis Unplugged Mega Meet 10 Year Anniversary', there was 1) a lanyard with a specially designed logo 2)a very nice 'Pintrader' style pin 3) a special skin for your magic band.



Please forgive my ignorance since this is my first event, but in order to attend any of the meetups and/or the party on the 1st, we need to go to the Boardwalk to pick up the credentials, correct?  TIA


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Stefecatzz said:


> Please forgive my ignorance since this is my first event, but in order to attend any of the meetups and/or the party on the 1st, we need to go to the Boardwalk to pick up the credentials, correct?  TIA



That is how it worked for the Mega Meet and definitely will be needed for the big June 1st party I would imagine


----------



## Stefecatzz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is how it worked for the Mega Meet and definitely will be needed for the big June 1st party I would imagine



Thanks


----------



## mrzrich

FYI we have a Facebook group where we have listed all the meets both official and non official.  Many of us plan to go to the Star Wars Fireworks Dessert Party on June 2.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

So, from what I'm reading, based on the last Dis anniversary, the meets are mostly sign-up, with limited space, which are posted at a certain time online?  Also, what is this unofficial meet up at AK on the 31st that somebody mentioned?

Another question I have is, based on the past Dis Anniversary events, how do the silent auctions work and would the lunch cruise be a silent auction, too?


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Since the update hasn't been posted,  I made a little cheat sheet for myself to help with planning (sorry if I got any names wrong):

Mon, May 29

Morning - Possible Super Hero Photo Op with Ryno

Evening - Happily Ever After fireworks with Craig


Tues, May 30

10am - Pirates Movie, AMC Disney Springs

Morning - Figment Meetup with Kathy


Wed, May 31

Evening - Cupcake meetup with Theresa, Sprinkles, Disney Springs

Evening - Movie Night (A Goofy Movie) at Fort Wilderness with Ryno, Julie,  Corey & family


Thurs, June 1st

Dis 20th Anniversary Epcot party 10pm-1am (meet at front gate/turnstiles at 9:30pm)


Fri, June 2

Lunch on Boat (auctioned to 12 people)


Sat June 3

11am It's a Small World Meetup with John & Kevin


----------



## dina444444

Punkrockbebop said:


> So, from what I'm reading, based on the last Dis anniversary, the meets are mostly sign-up, with limited space, which are posted at a certain time online?  Also, what is this unofficial meet up at AK on the 31st that somebody mentioned?
> 
> Another question I have is, based on the past Dis Anniversary events, how do the silent auctions work and would the lunch cruise be a silent auction, too?


If it's like the Mega Meet the silent auction will be auction will be online through the app Hand Bid. The lunch and tea last time were through a bidding process on the Dreams site, that you would log in to make the bid and then would have to check the page to see if you had been out bid and then you could rebid.


----------



## Stefecatzz

Punkrockbebop said:


> Since the update hasn't been posted,  I made a little cheat sheet for myself to help with planning (sorry if I got any names wrong)



Thanks for that post.  Others have also posted spreadsheets of all the planned events on the Unofficial thread and the FB page but I always appreciate anyone with organizational skills spending time keeping us all informed.  

To answer one of your questions in your previous post, here's the direct link to the AK unofficial meetup on that thread for the 31st:  

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-a-friend-thread.3593096/page-5#post-57361403


----------



## Madonna3

I can't listen to the podcast. I want to do the Pirates event. Can someone help me out with the details?


----------



## rteetz

Punkrockbebop said:


> Since the update hasn't been posted,  I made a little cheat sheet for myself to help with planning (sorry if I got any names wrong):
> 
> Mon, May 29
> 
> Morning - Possible Super Hero Photo Op with Ryno
> 
> Evening - Happily Ever After fireworks with Craig
> 
> 
> Tues, May 30
> 
> 10am - Pirates Movie, AMC Disney Springs
> 
> Morning - Figment Meetup with Kathy
> 
> 
> Wed, May 31
> 
> Evening - Cupcake meetup with Theresa, Sprinkles, Disney Springs
> 
> Evening - Movie Night (A Goofy Movie) at Fort Wilderness with Ryno, Julie,  Corey & family
> 
> 
> Thurs, June 1st
> 
> Dis 20th Anniversary Epcot party 10pm-1am (meet at front gate/turnstiles at 9:30pm)
> 
> 
> Fri, June 2
> 
> Lunch on Boat (auctioned to 12 people)
> 
> 
> Sat June 3
> 
> 11am It's a Small World Meetup with John & Kevin


I have a spreadsheet with this info in the unofficial meet up thread.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Cool, thanks everyone!  I am new to the boards and didn't realize there was an unofficial meet up thread.  I'm also not active on Facebook so I'm glad there is a thread here too.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Does anyone know, I know the party is a cash bar, are soft drinks complementary or are they cash too?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NeuroCindy said:


> Does anyone know, I know the party is a cash bar, are soft drinks complementary or are they cash too?



Yes, but the only option is Beverly


----------



## ItsLayne

All the Beverly you can drink!


----------



## NeuroCindy

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes, but the only option is Beverly



I'd rather lay unconscious on the ground dehydrated.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NeuroCindy said:


> I'd rather lay unconscious on the ground dehydrated.



in all seriousness, I don't recall them specifically saying what form of drinks were included - beyond the cash bar for alcoholic beverages.  I would assume they would have some for free (I figure legally they would at least have to have water available I would think)


----------



## AngiTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes, but the only option is Beverly


Oh, side note, I got to witness an unsuspecting guest drink Beverly a couple weeks ago. So many are aware it's bad, thanks to the Internet, even if they don't know just how it tastes, it's rare to find someone totally in the dark. But DH and I stopped in and there was a gal that was tasting everything, you could tell, totally oblivious to it. Her face was PRICELESS! I gotta say. I know it's wrong to laugh and all that but I gotta say, I did.


----------



## disneysteve

It would be really neat if they could just have Club Cool open during the party. Other than Beverly, there are some tasty options in there and that's already free for guests.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

I wish they would close Club Cool. You can smell the Beverly everywhere in the area, and also inside certain places like Starbucks.  The smell is godawful!


----------



## MarieLightning

AngiTN said:


> Oh, side note, I got to witness an unsuspecting guest drink Beverly a couple weeks ago. So many are aware it's bad, thanks to the Internet, even if they don't know just how it tastes, it's rare to find someone totally in the dark. But DH and I stopped in and there was a gal that was tasting everything, you could tell, totally oblivious to it. Her face was PRICELESS! I gotta say. I know it's wrong to laugh and all that but I gotta say, I did.



It's especially ruined now since they include it on the MDE video while heading from the airport to the hotel. My wife and I were so disappointed when we saw that, thinking it'd be ruined for when we want to trick our friends and my family for our future trips planned with them.

Then we realized they want to go to Universal as well, so we'll probably put that first and take a shuttle from Universal to Disney 



Punkrockbebop said:


> I wish they would close Club Cool. You can smell the Beverly everywhere in the area, and also inside certain places like Starbucks. The smell is godawful!



I must have a very underdeveloped sense of smell because the Beverly smells like nothing to me XD Which I always figured is why it tricks so many people into tasting it.


----------



## AngiTN

Punkrockbebop said:


> I wish they would close Club Cool. You can smell the Beverly everywhere in the area, and also inside certain places like Starbucks.  The smell is godawful!


That's not Beverly you smell


----------



## disneysteve

MarieLightning said:


> I must have a very underdeveloped sense of smell because the Beverly smells like nothing to me


I've never heard anyone complain about the smell of Beverly either. What I do wish they could do with Club Cool is somehow keep the floor from being a sticky mess.


----------



## MarieLightning

disneysteve said:


> What I do wish they could do with Club Cool is somehow keep the floor from being a sticky mess.



Oh man, definitely that. But I guess with how sloppy some people can be, that would mean a CM basically mopping the floor from open to close.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneysteve said:


> I've never heard anyone complain about the smell of Beverly either. What I do wish they could do with Club Cool is somehow keep the floor from being a sticky mess.





MarieLightning said:


> Oh man, definitely that. But I guess with how sloppy some people can be, that would mean a CM basically mopping the floor from open to close.



Can't they get Imagineering on that?  Have some sort of roomba that keeps it clean?  Maybe use one of those small droids from Star Wars if they want to get more IP into the parks


----------



## Punkrockbebop

AngiTN said:


> That's not Beverly you smell



What is it, if it's not Beverly?  It's everywhere near the Club Cool area, especially in indoor areas, where the odor gets trapped. There is a character meet and greet right near there that smells horrible inside when you are waiting in line.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yeah, I'm thinking the sticky floors are people just being rude/uncaring/messy people, like people are.  The floors near anywhere I've seen self-service soda machines (movie theater, Panera, other eating establishments) are usually sticky/wet/have soda or ice cubes on them - due to people just being general slobs, and not caring.  Makes me sad.


----------



## AngiTN

Punkrockbebop said:


> What is it, if it's not Beverly?  It's everywhere near the Club Cool area, especially in indoor areas, where the odor gets trapped. There is a character meet and greet right near there that smells horrible inside when you are waiting in line.


Briefest description is sewer system. There's a more detailed explanation on why.
We have the same exact issue here in our town and it is related to the water levels in the drainage. When it's high you can't smell anything and when it's dry you can
You can't always smell it. We didn't on our trip a couple weeks ago. But we have in the past


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can't they get Imagineering on that? Have some sort of roomba that keeps it clean? Maybe use one of those small droids from Star Wars if they want to get more IP into the parks


No, they need Mo from WALL-E.


----------



## vettegirl

Looks like I might be able to come over for the party for a few days!  Will be all by myself!!


----------



## Punkrockbebop

AngiTN said:


> Briefest description is sewer system. There's a more detailed explanation on why.
> We have the same exact issue here in our town and it is related to the water levels in the drainage. When it's high you can't smell anything and when it's dry you can
> You can't always smell it. We didn't on our trip a couple weeks ago. But we have in the past




But it doesn't smell like sewage.  It smells sickly sweet and chemical-ly.

Then again, there is a sewage plant nearby in Brooklyn that smells like a chemical overly sweet smell.  I guess they scent the area with artificial odors to mask the sewage?  Is that what you are saying it might be?


----------



## AngiTN

Punkrockbebop said:


> But it doesn't smell like sewage.  It smells sickly sweet and chemical-ly.
> 
> Then again, there is a sewage plant nearby in Brooklyn that smells like a chemical overly sweet smell.  I guess they scent the area with artificial odors to mask the sewage?  Is that what you are saying it might be?


Yep. exactly. Ours actually puts giant cubes down in it that are basically mondo sized toilet bowl deodorizers


----------



## OKW Lover

NeuroCindy said:


> Does anyone know, I know the party is a cash bar, are soft drinks complementary or are they cash too?


Don't know for sure but I believe at past events soft drinks were not free.


----------



## itbesjaime

Is anyone else getting frustrated with the lack of concrete info for this meet?

In the podcast, Pete and the guys say one thing, but the dates don't seem to match up. 

I'd really like them to clarify times and dates, and stick to them.


----------



## jcb

No. Not frustrated at all.


----------



## Capwkidd

I have not made flight plans yet, because I need to know what events will be when, so I can decide on what I want to do, besides the 1st


----------



## rteetz

itbesjaime said:


> Is anyone else getting frustrated with the lack of concrete info for this meet?
> 
> In the podcast, Pete and the guys say one thing, but the dates don't seem to match up.
> 
> I'd really like them to clarify times and dates, and stick to them.


I'm confused as to what dates don't match up?


----------



## itbesjaime

rteetz said:


> I'm confused as to what dates don't match up?


During the podcast on the 9th, Pete said something like on "Tuesday the 29th..." but Tuesday is the 30th. 
Then the times with John and Kevin have been changed. 

Also, if Craig was doing the Star Wars Galactic Show on the 30th, it would have been perfect. But Pete made a mistake and basically changed the plans :/


----------



## rteetz

itbesjaime said:


> During the podcast on the 9th, Pete said something like on "Tuesday the 29th..." but Tuesday is the 30th.
> Then the times with John and Kevin have been changed.
> 
> Also, if Craig was doing the Star Wars Galactic Show on the 30th, it would have been perfect. But Pete made a mistake and basically changed the plans :/


I have a spreadsheet with all of the info laid out in the unofficial thread. 

The times haven't really changed much for the gay days meet up. It was originally 11AM, but then was moved up to 10:30AM. 

Happily Ever After is a brand new show that a lot of people are going to want to see and craig was okay with the change since it's an easier drive for him.


----------



## Capwkidd

I hope they post the events between 9am and 10am eastern time, because that is the start of my day, I would have a chance to sign up, because the rest of the day I am busy busy... until now when I am starting to slow down for the night


----------



## NeuroCindy

I want to know what the Patreon event is too


----------



## MarieLightning

I wonder if John is also gonna be in charge of setting up all those mini events/meets sign up, since so far he seems to have been in charge of everything else for the big event??

That would explain the delay seeing as he's on vacation.


----------



## jcb

rteetz said:


> I have a spreadsheet with all of the info laid out in the unofficial thread.



Ryan, spreadsheets don't count unless they are color coded.


----------



## rteetz

jcb said:


> Ryan, spreadsheets don't count unless they are color coded.


Good thing it is


----------



## GAN

vettegirl said:


> Looks like I might be able to come over for the party for a few days!  Will be all by myself!!



No ...you'll be with all of us.


----------



## GAN

NeuroCindy said:


> I want to know what the Patreon event is too



I was thinking about that -haven't heard a thing.  Maybe they're still working on a couple things, but I'll be there in 2-weeks.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

GAN said:


> No ...you'll be with all of us.


SO nice, wish I could SUPERlike this!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NeuroCindy said:


> I want to know what the Patreon event is too





GAN said:


> I was thinking about that -haven't heard a thing.  Maybe they're still working on a couple things, but I'll be there in 2-weeks.



I recall on the pattern site they were asking members at a certain level to reach out if they were coming, etc (I must admit that while I am a member I am not at that level so don't know the details) but perhaps still working through responses and seeing what can work/what those asked would be interested in


----------



## Brooklyn9317

First post people! My family and I are staying at the Yacht Club and coming to the Epcot party. This is our first Dis event and we're so excited. We added three night to our vacation just to come


----------



## Brooklyn9317

I wish the Dis folks had lines like the Disney characters.....


----------



## Accident

@WebmasterJohn we need better information than "arrive at 9:30 for the party".    Over 1000 people at this party and we're all suppose to get in at 9:30 on the dot???     There is a lot of people who want to see Happily and their only chance is to see it just before the party.    Can you get in at 10 or a few after?    Why is 9:30 so important, what happens if you do arrive at 10pm or 10:15?.   You know how unpredictable transportation is and 1000 people camped out in front of epcot waiting for 9:30 isn't going to fit or work out.


----------



## javaman

Brooklyn9317 said:


> First post people! My family and I are staying at the Yacht Club and coming to the Epcot party. This is our first Dis event and we're so excited. We added three night to our vacation just to come


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I have a spreadsheet with all of the info laid out in the unofficial thread.
> 
> The times haven't really changed much for the gay days meet up. It was originally 11AM, but then was moved up to 10:30AM.
> 
> Happily Ever After is a brand new show that a lot of people are going to want to see and craig was okay with the change since it's an easier drive for him.



Did the Star Wars dessert party thing change?

Also, any word on POTC?

It's getting close! We need some details!


----------



## AngiTN

Are we still waiting on some of the organizers to return from vacation? Just a thought, I've not kept up with who is doing what and who is on vacation, so I may be off base


----------



## GAN

John and Kevin are still away ...hopefully relaxing.  I've got 2-weeks till I arrive and I have a few things firmly planned, other than that I'm just going to leave my schedule open and take it easy.  A couple mornings by the pool maybe, a few rides in the parks, and hopefully some timely meet-ups.  I used to be an uber-planner but between being solo and needing a break from real-life I figure I'll roll with anything on this trip.  But I totally understand where you're coming from.  For me it'll be easy going, unless we're partying of course...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Did the Star Wars dessert party thing change?
> 
> Also, any word on POTC?
> 
> It's getting close! We need some details!



on the podcast Pete worded it as a party for Happily Ever After and Craig so "that's news to me, I thought it was Star Wars .... but Ok, guess it is now for Happily Ever After"


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Did the Star Wars dessert party thing change?
> 
> Also, any word on POTC?
> 
> It's getting close! We need some details!


They aren't going to announce anything on the weekend and the main event organizer is in Hawaii.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> on the podcast Pete worded it as a party for Happily Ever After and Craig so "that's news to me, I thought it was Star Wars .... but Ok, guess it is now for Happily Ever After"


There is an unofficial meet up on June 2nd for the Star Wars dessert party tho.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Madonna3 said:


> Did the Star Wars dessert party thing change?
> 
> Also, any word on POTC?
> 
> It's getting close! We need some details!



I don't think the fireworks meet was ever announced as a dessert party meet. I think it was just meet and watch Happily Ever After. That got changed on the most recent episode from Star Wars to Happily Ever After. There is the unofficial thread though that has something. All we know is it will be on Monday.

Regarding POTC, We can't sign up yet. Just be patient. We were told sign-ups would go live this week, but they haven't yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't think the fireworks meet was ever announced as a dessert party meet. I think it was just meet and watch Happily Ever After. That got changed on the most recent episode from Star Wars to Happily Ever After. There is the unofficial thread though that has something. All we know is it will be on Monday.
> 
> Regarding POTC, We can't sign up yet. Just be patient. We were told sign-ups would go live this week, but they haven't yet.



yeah, the prior week them mentioned the idea of Star Wars fireworks with Craig but that got hanged to HAE this past week

As @rteetz mentioned we do still have the "un"officiel meet up for the star wars dessert party on June 2nd though


----------



## safetymom

Accident said:


> @WebmasterJohn we need better information than "arrive at 9:30 for the party".    Over 1000 people at this party and we're all suppose to get in at 9:30 on the dot???     There is a lot of people who want to see Happily and their only chance is to see it just before the party.    Can you get in at 10 or a few after?    Why is 9:30 so important, what happens if you do arrive at 10pm or 10:15?.   You know how unpredictable transportation is and 1000 people camped out in front of epcot waiting for 9:30 isn't going to fit or work out.



I can't speak for John but I can tell what has happened at previous events. Everyone meets out front and are escorted in as one group. The Podcasters are set up to meet and greet the guests as they enter the area. Since the park is closed you all have to enter together. It has worked really well for all the events we have. Hope to see you there.


----------



## thorphin

safetymom said:


> I can't speak for John but I can tell what has happened at previous events. Everyone meets out front and are escorted in as one group. The Podcasters are set up to meet and greet the guests as they enter the area. Since the park is closed you all have to enter together. It has worked really well for all the events we have. Hope to see you there.



Any idea how many people regularly stream into the park at rope drop? I assume it's a lot more than 1000, but that sounds like a big number to all walk in together.


----------



## OKW Lover

AngiTN said:


> Are we still waiting on some of the organizers to return from vacation?


Kevin said he (and John) will be back on Monday, 5/21.  

Of course they may be severely jet lagged at that point.


----------



## Accident

safetymom said:


> I can't speak for John but I can tell what has happened at previous events. Everyone meets out front and are escorted in as one group. The Podcasters are set up to meet and greet the guests as they enter the area. Since the park is closed you all have to enter together. It has worked really well for all the events we have. Hope to see you there.



That is an excellent answer and if it's the case, it helps to plan to know that late or I should say, on time for 10 might be a problem.

edit to add: so far it sounded to me like they wanted 9:30 so everyone was there by 10 and coming closer to 10 and catching fireworks with others is doable.


----------



## AngiTN

Accident said:


> That is an excellent answer and if it's the case, it helps to plan to know that late or I should say, on time for 10 might be a problem.


I suspect the necessary details will be included once they get back and send out the specifics. But I think folks probably want to plan to be there at the start


----------



## Accident

AngiTN said:


> I suspect the necessary details will be included once they get back and send out the specifics. But I think folks probably want to plan to be there at the start



I completely agree but some friends are coming in and have 2 evenings to sort out the party, pandora and this fireworks show..    We're going to do everything we can to make it by 9:45.   None of us have an interest to ride anything at epcot that night so we're thinking for us, getting there at 10:15 (very latest, we think we can pull off 9:45 but just in case) will be more than enough time to enjoy the party minus rides.  We don't want to cause problems or take away from anyones time with the wdwinfo team because someone needs to come and "open the door".    If we can't do it, great but right now the info sounds like it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Capwkidd

I don't know about you guys, but I figure I will ride each ride once, but I am hoping to meet some new Dis friends that hopefully I will be able to hang out with in Disney parks in the future!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I figure I will ride each ride once, but I am hoping to meet some new Dis friends that hopefully I will be able to hang out with in Disney parks in the future!



I definitely want to meet other DISers and talk to at least some of the podcast team

Though I definitely want to get a ride in on Teat Track as I have never ridden it


----------



## Dean1953

The day that John gets back is the day that myself and DD and DS leave for Disneyworld by car from K.C.   We should arrive in Orlando the afternoon of the 22nd.  We are there for several weeks and have FP's set up and paid for the party, but everything else, we can go with the flow.  It's not as if we won't get 20 plus rides on every ride in that time frame.  At Epcot, I'll spend 30-45 minutes on rides and the rest mingling.  I'll bet the DD and DS ride Test Track for 3 hours straight!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Dean1953 said:


> The day that John gets back is the day that myself and DD and DS leave for Disneyworld by car from K.C.   We should arrive in Orlando the afternoon of the 22nd.  We are there for several weeks and have FP's set up and paid for the party, but everything else, we can go with the flow.  It's not as if we won't get 20 plus rides on every ride in that time frame.  At Epcot, I'll spend 30-45 minutes on rides and the rest mingling.  I'll bet the DD and DS ride Test Track for 3 hours straight!


I'm coming from K.C. also! I don't leave until the 29th though. Maybe I'll meet you.


----------



## disneysteve

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely want to get a ride in on Teat Track as I have never ridden it


Definitely get on it. It used to be one of our favorites though since they changed it we don't like it nearly as much. We still do it every trip. We just go single rider so we never wait in line.

I want to ride Soarin' at least once. We've been on it once since the new movie started and didn't like it nearly as much as the original but I want to give it another shot and see if it grows on me.

DW is really looking forward to seeing Illuminations. Being vertically challenged, she's never really been able to fully appreciate the show since she can never see past people in front of her. She's hoping with just our group there, she'll be able to get a front row spot.


----------



## OKW Lover

I'd agree that the new version of TT isn't as interesting as the old one.  But then again, I didn't really care for the old one either.  But, as is often heard on the Podcast, that's just opinion and you should try it yourself.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely want to meet other DISers and talk to at least some of the podcast team
> 
> Though I definitely want to get a ride in on Teat Track as I have never ridden it


How have you never ridden test track?


----------



## Madonna3

Ok that's the one I was talking about.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, the prior week them mentioned the idea of Star Wars fireworks with Craig but that got hanged to HAE this past week
> 
> As @rteetz mentioned we do still have the "un"officiel meet up for the star wars dessert party on June 2nd though


That's the one I was talking about. Just making sure I didn't need to cancel a reservation.

@rteetz you got a new spreadsheet yet?


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> That's the one I was talking about. Just making sure I didn't need to cancel a reservation.
> 
> @rteetz you got a new spreadsheet yet?


Latest one is on Facebook and the unofficial thread. Nothing has changed since that last update.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> How have you never ridden test track?



In a word - tiering.  We always have our Tier one for Soarin (and now FAE) and no one else in the family was interested enough to wait in standby.  Guess I could have tried single rider while the family did something else but just never worked out


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> In a word - tiering.  We always have our Tier one for Soarin (and now FAE) and no one else in the family was interested enough to wait in standby.  Guess I could have tried single rider while the family did something else but just never worked out


Even before tiers tho? Test track has been around since 1998. Either way at least you'll finally get to ride it. Test track is probably my favorite Epcot ride. I know Soarin gets all the hype but I prefer test track.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Pfft.  I'd take nemo over soarin' or test track.  I have never understood the hype over test track.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

NeuroCindy said:


> Pfft.  I'd take nemo over soarin' or test track.  I have never understood the hype over test track.


That is because Test Track is the fastest ride at WDW. On a given ride, Test Track reaches 64.9 mph. Yes I trust the sign on the ride lol.  The next fastest is Rock N' Rollercoaster which I think only goes up to 60 mph unless they changed it recently.


----------



## NeuroCindy

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That is because Test Track is the fastest ride at WDW. On a given ride, Test Track reaches 64.9 mph. Yes I trust the sign on the ride lol.  The next fastest is Rock N' Rollercoaster which I think only goes up to 60 mph unless they changed it recently.



Maybe I'd like it more if it wasn't a car.  I drive faster than that daily going to work, and the "almost in a car accident but you swerve" part gets my anxiety up.  But hey, works out for you guys, one less person in line for test track.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SorcererHeidi said:


> @safetymom - Was wondering if you guys were going to do the Flatties again this year?  I had one last year, and was wondering if I could "reactivate" that one (foregoing the need for you to make a new one) with another donation (would it be $10 again?), or if you were going to make new ones?
> 
> If you are not the appropriate person to ask, let me know, and I'll bug somebody else.  LOL


@safetymom - Making sure you saw this?  Thanx for any and all info (and I don't MEAN to be a pain!)


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Details about time/place for credential distribution and auction have been added to the first post. 

In addition I have added a schedule for the party along with food and details of cash bar.

This is all the info I have right now.  I don't have any official word on the other events yet but when I do I will add them to the first post.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJohn said:


> Details about time/place for credential distribution and auction have been added to the first post.
> 
> In addition I have added a schedule for the party along with food and details of cash bar.
> 
> This is all the info I have right now.  I don't have any official word on the other events yet but when I do I will add them to the first post.



Thanks John - hope you are enjoying your vacation


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Thanks John, for taking time out of your vacation to give us more details!  Hope you are having a good time.

The food options look amazing.  I'm bummed because it looks like all options I can't eat (gluten intolerant), but I guess that will just save me from bingeing on sugar.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Punkrockbebop said:


> Thanks John, for taking time out of your vacation to give us more details!  Hope you are having a good time.
> 
> The food options look amazing.  I'm bummed because it looks like all options I can't eat (gluten intolerant), but I guess that will just save me from bingeing on sugar.



Is gelato on it's own gluten free?  Perhaps it will be an option to have some without the cookie part


----------



## cmarsh31

Punkrockbebop said:


> Thanks John, for taking time out of your vacation to give us more details!  Hope you are having a good time.
> 
> The food options look amazing.  I'm bummed because it looks like all options I can't eat (gluten intolerant), but I guess that will just save me from bingeing on sugar.



If there aren't any real options, I'll just grab a couple Mickey rice krispie treats for my DH and bring them with us. He always loves those!


----------



## mickeyrunner

cmarsh31 said:


> If there aren't any real options, I'll just grab a couple Mickey rice krispie treats for my DH and bring them with us. He always loves those!



That's a great idea. I may do the same. I love the Rice Krispie treats. I'm gluten intolerant as well. My husband is not so I'm sure he will enjoy the offerings. Sounds like it's going to be a great party!


----------



## DrGonzo

I Have a question regarding Credentials, I will be arriving Tuesday the 30th where as my friend who's coming down will not be there until Wednesday the 31st after 11:30 pm. Since his credentials and mine as well as the party passes were all ordered together, when I pick up my credentials will I be able to pick his up as well, Saving us precious time in the morning. TIY


----------



## safetymom

SorcererHeidi said:


> @safetymom - Making sure you saw this?  Thanx for any and all info (and I don't MEAN to be a pain!)


There will be no flatties for this event. Lot's to do before the event and decided to retire the flatties for this event. Thanks for asking.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

safetymom said:


> There will be no flatties for this event. Lot's to do before the event and decided to retire the flatties for this event. Thanks for asking.


Thanx, and I totally understand, @safetymom   Wish I was going to be there to meet, hug, and thank you for all you - and the rest of the Team - does.  Consider it done virtually - all the time!


----------



## Madonna3

safetymom said:


> There will be no flatties for this event. Lot's to do before the event and decided to retire the flatties for this event. Thanks for asking.



I read this as *fatties and was like, "well I guess I can't go then"


----------



## Madonna3

Any word on the POTC private viewing?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Madonna3 said:


> I read this as *fatties and was like, "well I guess I can't go then"


Yeah, probably why I'm NOT going!!


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Any word on the POTC private viewing?



No not yet. Just be patient and keep watching. Tomorrow is the best bet with the podcast being then.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> No not yet. Just be patient and keep watching. Tomorrow is the best bet with the podcast being then.


Oh, I am. I just like to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Stereocast

Hello to everyone at DISBoards! I've been watching the DIS podcasts, and they have given me so much valuable information in planning my vacation to Orlando. After booking a trip for my girlfriend and I to Universal Orlando Resort from May 29 - June 2 a while ago, only afterwards did I hear the details about this Epcot party! It was just too good of an opportunity to pass up, the event will be on the final night of our vacation! I JUST booked the admission, hours before they close at midnight tonight, we are very excited! 

I'm sure we'll make it work somehow, but my only concern at this point is transportation to and from the event. Perhaps it's a long shot, but will anyone else on here be staying at Portofino Bay hotel (where we'll be staying) or any of the other nearby Universal hotels? If so, how do you plan on getting there and back and perhaps we could work something out and go together? I'm Chris and my girlfriend's name is Leah, and in any case I'm looking forward to a very special night with everyone! :-D


----------



## MegaraWink

Sorry if this has been asked... Will Disney let us park outside the Boardwalk convention center to get our credentials, or do I need to Uber? I know they're touchy about Epcot parking.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MegaraWink said:


> Sorry if this has been asked... Will Disney let us park outside the Boardwalk convention center to get our credentials, or do I need to Uber? I know they're touchy about Epcot parking.


If you have any EPCOT park days other than the party, the Boardwalk is an easy walk from the International Gateway Entrance if you are able to pick up your credentials that way. That is if you are willing to leave the park.


----------



## MegaraWink

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If you have any EPCOT park days other than the party, the Boardwalk is an easy walk from the International Gateway Entrance if you are able to pick up your credentials that way. That is if you are willing to leave the park.



Thanks, but I don't. I know they'll have them pre-party outside Epcot, but I thought it'd help with the unofficial meetups.


----------



## dina444444

MegaraWink said:


> Thanks, but I don't. I know they'll have them pre-party outside Epcot, but I thought it'd help with the unofficial meetups.


You could always park at DHS and walk or take the boat from there if they give you a hard time at the security gate at the Boardwalk.


----------



## disneysteve

MegaraWink said:


> Sorry if this has been asked... Will Disney let us park outside the Boardwalk convention center to get our credentials, or do I need to Uber? I know they're touchy about Epcot parking.


This should not be a problem. Just tell the guard you're there for something at the convention center. We did it last year for the mega meet.


----------



## uccats97

MegaraWink said:


> Sorry if this has been asked... Will Disney let us park outside the Boardwalk convention center to get our credentials, or do I need to Uber? I know they're touchy about Epcot parking.


I parked at the BoardWalk to pick up my credentials for the Mega Meet last July with no problems.


----------



## MegaraWink

Great, thanks guys!


----------



## KC Mouse

Help, I got caught up in the day to day hassle of the real world!  How do I sign up for bus transportation from the EPCOT party?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KC Mouse said:


> Help, I got caught up in the day to day hassle of the real world!  How do I sign up for bus transportation from the EPCOT party?


They sent an email giving instructions.


----------



## rteetz

KC Mouse said:


> Help, I got caught up in the day to day hassle of the real world!  How do I sign up for bus transportation from the EPCOT party?


Also look on the first post.


----------



## KC Mouse

Yet another question, does anyone know if the Big Fat Panda guy is comping?  I know he's a friend of the show.  He brings such a joyful energy to the room.


----------



## rteetz

KC Mouse said:


> Yet another question, does anyone know if the Big Fat Panda guy is comping?  I know he's a friend of the show.  He brings such a joyful energy to the room.


Doubtful but who knows.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

It will be interesting to see what agressive bids they get for GKTW, I think they were so late coming out with events that people already made other plans.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

disneyland_is_magic said:


> It will be interesting to see what agressive bids they get for GKTW, I think they were so late coming out with events that people already made other plans.


I would have to agree with that. I have never been to WDW, so I had to kind of go for it. I hope so things work out though. Also, Disneyland is Magic. This I also agree with.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

We thought of a question earlier today, about the movie screening.  Does anyone know if there will be reserved seating or not?


----------



## javaman

KC Mouse said:


> Help, I got caught up in the day to day hassle of the real world!  How do I sign up for bus transportation from the EPCOT party?


https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...ervations/20anniversary-transportation-01.cfm


----------



## Along For The Ride

Does anyone know how to sign up for the other events...Yehaa Bob event at POR  and the HEA viewing? 
I can't find a link. TIA.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Along For The Ride said:


> Does anyone know how to sign up for the other events...Yehaa Bob event at POR  and the HEA viewing?
> I can't find a link. TIA.



Not posted yet.


----------



## Along For The Ride

Thanks Cindy!


----------



## vettegirl

Has registration closed? I don't know if I can come over for the event yet until the end of the week due to my work schedule.  I really would like to go to the Epcot party as I will have have an AP time around.


----------



## DrGonzo

DrGonzo said:


> I Have a question regarding Credentials, I will be arriving Tuesday the 30th where as my friend who's coming down will not be there until Wednesday the 31st after 11:30 pm. Since his credentials and mine as well as the party passes were all ordered together, when I pick up my credentials will I be able to pick his up as well, Saving us precious time in the morning. TIY


Does anyone know?


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

The signs ups are STILL not posted?!!?!   I am sorry, that is .... I don't know, something....

  If the team is too busy, then they should just come to events posters arranged like the Pandora meetup the 31st. Problem solved.

ETA: sorry to be critical, it's just posters have already had to plan so it seems sensible for the team to come to those events instead at this point since time has run out.


----------



## GAN

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The signs ups are STILL not posted?!!?!   I am sorry, that is .... I don't know, something....
> 
> If the team is too busy, and then they should just come to events posters arranged like the Pandora meetup the 31st. Problem solved.



Maybe they will.  Try not to forget that just because we're on vacation -doesn't mean they are.  They still have a normal days work and hopefully personal lives....


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I wouldn't ask them to give up their personal lives. It just seems practical as people will begin traveling as soon as next week. The meet ups if they ever come out will fill up in minutes, maybe hours anyways.
     Doing the open events already suggested and planned by the posters allows everyone to have a plan AND takes work off the team.
   The point is to celebrate with each other right? Well, simplify so everyone can get busy partying.


----------



## NeuroCindy

disneyland_is_magic said:


> It will be interesting to see what agressive bids they get for GKTW, I think they were so late coming out with events that people already made other plans.





disneyland_is_magic said:


> The signs ups are STILL not posted?!!?!   I am sorry, that is .... I don't know, something....
> 
> If the team is too busy, then they should just come to events posters arranged like the Pandora meetup the 31st. Problem solved.
> 
> ETA: sorry to be critical, it's just posters have already had to plan so it seems sensible for the team to come to those events instead at this point since time has run out.



I agree.  Disney wants you to plan 30-60 days out (at least).  We're now like 12 days out, and we don't have sign-ups for people to know if they have to rearrange things (FPs, ADRs) to attend something.  I completely understand and agree with your frustration.  I'll see you at AK on the 31st at least.  I'll be the one going nuts celebrating that my dissertation has been submitted


----------



## MarieLightning

I mean, ultimately, the major event is the Epcot party, not the meet ups throughout the week... this is kinda replacing the Disapalooza that would have happened in December. They decided to throw in some of their free time to meet up with people and to raise money for a cause, but this isn't a second Mega Meet. Everything else, I'm kinda seeing as a cherry on top.

We know the schedule of events, so the fact that the sign up itself isn't up yet isn't throwing a wrench in ready made plans. If people have FastPasses and plans already, they either know that they'll be willing to replace those if they manage to get a spot through the sign ups, or they won't. And if they don't get in, then it's just back to the original plans, meeting up with fellow Disers at unofficial events and the team at the 20th party.

Yes, I am really looking forward to trying to sign up for something, and I'm kinda paranoid about being away from a wifi connection for too long at a time lately. I do hope we can sign up this week, but if it has to wait til John returns from vacation (since so far he seems to have been handling all of this, and although it was kind to him to take time out of his time away from work to give us an update about the party night itself, I know I wouldn't want to be working while in Hawaii), then it'll just have to wait.

Either way, I'm sure it's gonna be an awesome time. I'm still not over the value of what we're getting.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Meetup:
Meet the renowned Dr. Cindy. No sign up required


----------



## NeuroCindy

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Meetup:
> Meet the renowned Dr. Cindy. No sign up required



  I still have to defend before I'm technically Dr. Cindy, but in my department that's more of a formality (granted a not fun one, it's one last hazing session).


----------



## Capwkidd

NeuroCindy said:


> I still have to defend before I'm technically Dr. Cindy, but in my department that's more of a formality (granted a not fun one, it's one last hazing session).



Defend?


----------



## NeuroCindy

Capwkidd said:


> Defend?



Yeah, a dissertation defense is the end of a PhD.  So I present my research to the "public" (meaning anyone can come) for 1 hour and take questions.  My committee (5 professors that live to torture me) then take me upstairs to the conference room and ask questions and harass me for a few hours.  Then they will kick me out of the room, discuss, then bring me back in, state what edits they want made, and award me my doctorate.


----------



## javaman

MarieLightning said:


> I mean, ultimately, the major event is the Epcot party, not the meet ups throughout the week... this is kinda replacing the Disapalooza that would have happened in December. They decided to throw in some of their free time to meet up with people and to raise money for a cause, but this isn't a second Mega Meet. Everything else, I'm kinda seeing as a cherry on top.
> 
> We know the schedule of events, so the fact that the sign up itself isn't up yet isn't throwing a wrench in ready made plans. If people have FastPasses and plans already, they either know that they'll be willing to replace those if they manage to get a spot through the sign ups, or they won't. And if they don't get in, then it's just back to the original plans, meeting up with fellow Disers at unofficial events and the team at the 20th party.
> 
> Yes, I am really looking forward to trying to sign up for something, and I'm kinda paranoid about being away from a wifi connection for too long at a time lately. I do hope we can sign up this week, but if it has to wait til John returns from vacation (since so far he seems to have been handling all of this, and although it was kind to him to take time out of his time away from work to give us an update about the party night itself, I know I wouldn't want to be working while in Hawaii), then it'll just have to wait.
> 
> Either way, I'm sure it's gonna be an awesome time. I'm still not over the value of what we're getting.


I agree


----------



## suomyno

NeuroCindy said:


> Yeah, a dissertation defense is the end of a PhD.  So I present my research to the "public" (meaning anyone can come) for 1 hour and take questions.  My committee (5 professors that live to torture me) then take me upstairs to the conference room and ask questions and harass me for a few hours.  Then they will kick me out of the room, discuss, then bring me back in, state what edits they want made, and award me my doctorate.



Oof. I thought defending my Master's thesis was bad enough. If I run into you at any of the events I'll have to congratulate you in person (preemptively for the defence and generally for everything else involved in PhD completion.)


----------



## ohanaway

javaman said:


> https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_149499156391112&key=debb21522a2ba14b8d7bcbd1910c5bdb&libId=j2sfczmu01002d7s000DAmfblyr63&loc=https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-20th-anniversary-event-official-info.3566275/&v=1&out=https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20anniversary-transportation-01.cfm&ref=https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-20th-anniversary-event-official-info.3566275/page-68&title=DIS 20th Anniversary Event - Official Info | The DIS Disney Discussion Forums - DISboards.com&txt=https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/20anniversary-transportation-01.cfm



I don't know if I'm replying correctly as this is my first time actually posting. I have been trying the transportation sign-up link for 2 days (from both my iPhone and a laptop) and keep receiving a "500-Internal server error..." I sent an email and am waiting to hear back...


----------



## ohanaway

ohanaway said:


> I don't know if I'm replying correctly as this is my first time actually posting. I have been trying the transportation sign-up link for 2 days (from both my iPhone and a laptop) and keep receiving a "500-Internal server error..." I sent an email and am waiting to hear back...



Update - Please excuse my idiocy... I figured out what I was doing wrong trying to sign up for the transportation. I was using my Disboards name for the ID as opposed to the confirmation # I received in my event confirmation email. Once I found and used that, all went well. Maybe posting my mistake will help others...


----------



## SorcererHeidi

ohanaway said:


> Update - Please excuse my idiocy... I figured out what I was doing wrong trying to sign up for the transportation. I was using my Disboards name for the ID as opposed to the confirmation # I received in my event confirmation email. Once I found and used that, all went well. Maybe posting my mistake will help others...


Hey - as a newbie, it seems to me, you're doing pretty well - bravo!!


----------



## disneysteve

ohanaway said:


> Update - Please excuse my idiocy... I figured out what I was doing wrong trying to sign up for the transportation. I was using my Disboards name for the ID as opposed to the confirmation # I received in my event confirmation email. Once I found and used that, all went well. Maybe posting my mistake will help others...


I made the same mistake last year for the Mega Meet. I was messaging back and forth with John trying to figure out the problem and felt like an idiot when I finally figured it out.


----------



## MegaraWink

NeuroCindy said:


> I agree.  Disney wants you to plan 30-60 days out (at least).  We're now like 12 days out, and we don't have sign-ups for people to know if they have to rearrange things (FPs, ADRs) to attend something.  I completely understand and agree with your frustration.  I'll see you at AK on the 31st at least.  I'll be the one going nuts celebrating that my dissertation has been submitted



Hey, I just got my Master's! Saving a high-five for you on the 31st.


----------



## NeuroCindy

MegaraWink said:


> Hey, I just got my Master's! Saving a high-five for you on the 31st.



Congrats!! What is your Masters in?


----------



## njziggy

Anyone know if the party ticket & credentials can be transferred? My bro & SIL can't go now so I am taking my son & niece in their place. I responded to the email that I got when I registered but got no answer back. Any suggestions?


----------



## suomyno

MegaraWink said:


> Hey, I just got my Master's! Saving a high-five for you on the 31st.



Congrats! Last day of my Master's is tomorrow. Looking forward to celebrating down at WDW.


----------



## drwitz

I'll be celebrating too!  My new job in Orlando starts on July 17th so we are moving down in the first few weeks of July...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

drwitz said:


> I'll be celebrating too!  My new job in Orlando starts on July 17th so we are moving down in the first few weeks of July...



wow - that's great .... definitely something to celebrate!


----------



## dina444444

njziggy said:


> Anyone know if the party ticket & credentials can be transferred? My bro & SIL can't go now so I am taking my son & niece in their place. I responded to the email that I got when I registered but got no answer back. Any suggestions?



No. From the sign ups page. 



> Payments are NON REFUNDABLE and the Epcot party registration is NON TRANSFERABLE and can only be used by the individuals originally registered for this event.


----------



## MarieLightning

Man, it's time for me to go on vacation.

I actually had a dream last night about the sign ups opening at 3 AM and scrambling to see what I could get. I don't remember if I got anything, it gets fuzzy after that


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Wow - so many awesome accomplishments and events being celebrated with this trip!  So I don't run the danger of forgetting or neglecting anyone - congrats to any and all, you should be VERY proud of yourselves, BIG congrats from me, and sure wish I could hug/congratulate you in person - but consider it done now!!


----------



## MegaraWink

NeuroCindy said:


> Congrats!! What is your Masters in?



User experience design... basically doing user research to make technology easier to use.


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

There are some really smart people in this group.  Seriously, very impressed and hat tips to all. I did get my orange suitcase today, that is all so far for my accomplishments. Although, I did get to shake Telly Savalas hand once.


----------



## bradisgoofy

DrGonzo said:


> Does anyone know?


If I recall at the Mega Meet, the actual person must pick up their own credentials.


----------



## Cottager

bradisgoofy said:


> If I recall at the Mega Meet, the actual person must pick up their own credentials.



I don't recall seeing any mention of photo ID being required, just the email confirmation.  How will they know who the "actual" person is?  I was hoping to drop by and pick up my wife and her friend's credentials along with my own as they lounge around the pool.  I wouldn't want to take time away from their sun tanning and strawberry daiquiris!  I'd even bring along their passports to match the confirmation emails if required.  Fingers crossed that they have some flexibility.


----------



## Stereocast

I just checked the Epcot party confirmation email to make sure and it states in there that "appropriate ID is required along with this email to enter the event."


----------



## audiowookie80

Love all the Beverly posts. Ba ha....i love watching poor unfortunate souls taste for the first time

Where exactly is the boardwalk conv center?  will be at Pop with no car...looking to bus or bus/boat over to get credentials.   thx!!

And I see the concert will be on the fountain stage.....i wondered..what if it rains?..


----------



## bweagle

Stereocast said:


> I just checked the Epcot party confirmation email to make sure and it states in there that "appropriate ID is required along with this email to enter the event."



I saw this too.  Will I need anything to get the credentials for my two kids since they are under age 18?


----------



## rteetz

audiowookie80 said:


> Love all the Beverly posts. Ba ha....i love watching poor unfortunate souls taste for the first time
> 
> Where exactly is the boardwalk conv center?  will be at Pop with no car...looking to bus or bus/boat over to get credentials.   thx!!
> 
> And I see the concert will be on the fountain stage.....i wondered..what if it rains?..


The boardwalk convention center is at the boardwalk. You'll have to take a bus to a park and then a bus to the boardwalk.

Just hope for no rain I guess?


----------



## audiowookie80

Got it. Just wasn't sure if it was in the same or separate building/grounds. I've never been There. Thx


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> The boardwalk convention center is at the boardwalk. You'll have to take a bus to a park and then a bus to the boardwalk.
> 
> Just hope for no rain I guess?


Can't you take the boat from either Epcot or Hollywood?  Never been to the convention center, but have been to the Boardwalk.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

circus4u said:


> Can't you take the boat from either Epcot or Hollywood?  Never been to the convention center, but have been to the Boardwalk.


Yes you can. The Friendship boats leave from the International Gateway entrance/exit. However, with my experience from EPCOT, if the boat is there and not leaving yet, it is faster to walk even if the boats first stop is the Boardwalk from EPCOT. From Hollywood Studios, the boat is a better option in my opinion. The Boardwalk will be the 3rd stop though.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Can't you take the boat from either Epcot or Hollywood?  Never been to the convention center, but have been to the Boardwalk.


You can yes but depending on where they are coming from bus is probably easiest. It really depends on what your starting point is tho.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> You can yes but depending on where they are coming from bus is probably easiest. It really depends on what your starting point is tho.


Another option could be a cab/UBER. Sometimes taking a bus from another resort to a park then a bus to Boardwalk can take a long time. I think it would be worth the investment to pay for transportation if they don't want to waste valuable time.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yes you can. The Friendship boats leave from the International Gateway entrance/exit. However, with my experience from EPCOT, if the boat is there and not leaving yet, it is faster to walk even if the boats first stop is the Boardwalk from EPCOT. From Hollywood Studios, the boat is a better option in my opinion. The Boardwalk will be the 3rd stop though.


However if coming from say Pop you'd have to go through Epcot to get to the boats.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> However if coming from say Pop you'd have to go through Epcot to get to the boats.


But if they are using EPCOT as a park day, it's easy to just go over to Boardwalk then go back.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> But if they are using EPCOT as a park day, it's easy to just go over to Boardwalk then go back.


That's why I think it depends on where they are coming from. The poster only stated they are staying at Pop and have no car so that's all we have to go off of.


----------



## bradisgoofy

DrGonzo said:


> I Have a question regarding Credentials, I will be arriving Tuesday the 30th where as my friend who's coming down will not be there until Wednesday the 31st after 11:30 pm. Since his credentials and mine as well as the party passes were all ordered together, when I pick up my credentials will I be able to pick his up as well, Saving us precious time in the morning. TIY



Okay, I found an old post from the 10th Anniversary Mega Meet. In that post John said the "lead" reservation person may pick up the credentials for _their_ group but not for anyone else.


----------



## mrzrich

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yes you can. The Friendship boats leave from the International Gateway entrance/exit. However, with my experience from EPCOT, if the boat is there and not leaving yet, it is faster to walk even if the boats first stop is the Boardwalk from EPCOT. From Hollywood Studios, the boat is a better option in my opinion. The Boardwalk will be the 3rd stop though.



Event he boat captains will tell you.  Best bet when going from the Studios to the Boardwalk via Boat is to get off at the first stop, the Swan and Dolphin and take the short walk to the Boardwalk.  You will get there faster than the boat every time.


----------



## Capwkidd

Easiest thing to do, take the bus to EPCoT, Friendship to Boardwalk... I try to take the boat option as much as possible, I guess I like boats


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Capwkidd said:


> Easiest thing to do, take the bus to EPCoT, Friendship to Boardwalk... I try to take the boat option as much as possible, I guess I like boats


I'm the same way - LOVE boat rides - whenever, wherever!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Easiest thing to do, take the bus to EPCoT, Friendship to Boardwalk... I try to take the boat option as much as possible, I guess I like boats



Though that only works if you have tickets to the park that day to go through EPCOT, to the international gateway right?   That would be my issue - so might just Uber it to save time


----------



## Capwkidd

SorcererHeidi said:


> I'm the same way - LOVE boat rides - whenever, wherever!



Which is your favorite at a Disney park?


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though that only works if you have tickets to the park that day to go through EPCOT, to the international gateway right?   That would be my issue - so might just Uber it to save time



If you walk through EPCoT to the gate way, yes, you need park access... With the boat, you do not...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> If you walk through EPCoT to the gate way, yes, you need park access... With the boat, you do not...



Sorry to keep harping on this but it does impact my plans so I want to ensure I have this correct.  I thought if you take the bus from Pop to EPCOT that would bring you to the front of EPCOT, then if you wanted to take the boat to the Boardwalk you need to get to the International Gateway, right?  So you would need park access ... or is there a way to get from where the bus would drop you off to a boat launch without needing park access?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Capwkidd said:


> Which is your favorite at a Disney park?


My fave on property would be any of the resorts on the Sassagoula (OKW, POFQ, POR, SSR) to the Springs (I haven't been since it was Downtown).   So gorgeous, relaxing, peaceful, and yet colorful and exciting when you hit the Springs - day or night!

Yours?


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry to keep harping on this but it does impact my plans so I want to ensure I have this correct.  I thought if you take the bus from Pop to EPCOT that would bring you to the front of EPCOT, then if you wanted to take the boat to the Boardwalk you need to get to the International Gateway, right?  So you would need park access ... or is there a way to get from where the bus would drop you off to a boat launch without needing park access?


Take the bus to DHS. You don't need to enter a park there to get on the boat to the Boardwalk or you could walk from there to the Boardwalk.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Take the bus to DHS. You don't need to enter a park there to get on the boat to the Boardwalk or you could walk from there to the Boardwalk.



Got it, thanks - I think it was that the original post had EPOCT in the equation so i was thrown off.  Thank you!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry to keep harping on this but it does impact my plans so I want to ensure I have this correct.  I thought if you take the bus from Pop to EPCOT that would bring you to the front of EPCOT, then if you wanted to take the boat to the Boardwalk you need to get to the International Gateway, right?  So you would need park access ... or is there a way to get from where the bus would drop you off to a boat launch without needing park access?


Not that I know, of Phil - unless you took some mode of transpo TO DHS, then boat to Boardwalk.  Or did a VERY convoluted thing like bus from Pop to Epcot, then another bus to BW, or something like that.  Otherwise - yes - you'd need park admission to walk from the front of Epcot, to the back, through IG (where the Friendships to BW would be).


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

SorcererHeidi said:


> Or did a VERY convoluted thing like bus from Pop to Epcot, then another bus to BW, or something like that.


Busses do not go from EPCOT to Boardwalk. The only time they will do that is if there is lightning in the area, and the boats aren't able to run.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Busses do not go from EPCOT to Boardwalk. The only time they will do that is if there is lightning in the area, and the boats aren't able to run.


Not always true, they'll run them depending on crowds at times too.


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry to keep harping on this but it does impact my plans so I want to ensure I have this correct.  I thought if you take the bus from Pop to EPCOT that would bring you to the front of EPCOT, then if you wanted to take the boat to the Boardwalk you need to get to the International Gateway, right?  So you would need park access ... or is there a way to get from where the bus would drop you off to a boat launch without needing park access?



Ok, I am sorry, it's studios where you can go right from the bus to the board, sorry about that!


----------



## mrzrich

It is much easier to take the Boat from  DHS.  No need for park admission, no long walk from the front of Epcot to the back.


----------



## Capwkidd

SorcererHeidi said:


> My fave on property would be any of the resorts on the Sassagoula (OKW, POFQ, POR, SSR) to the Springs (I haven't been since it was Downtown).   So gorgeous, relaxing, peaceful, and yet colorful and exciting when you hit the Springs - day or night!
> 
> Yours?



Actually, I meant favorite boat ride


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Capwkidd said:


> Actually, I meant favorite boat ride


Yes, I meant the boat ride from those resorts to the Springs on the Sassagoula.

You mean boat attraction?  Well - if you count a flume as a boat, and even though I really haven't done it except once in like 17 years due to neck surgery, my fave boat attraction would be Splash - so richly themed, such a nice long ride.  If strictly a boat attraction, that would be Pirates - especially since the addition of sexy Capt Jack.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Not always true, they'll run them depending on crowds at times too.


Sorry if I added to any confusion here too.  I honestly can't remember how I got to the BW from DHS when I stayed there, (or I'm sure I've been back/forth between the 2 @ other times),  but I could have sworn I took a bus, at least once.  But I also should honestly preface everything I say by saying it's been over 4 years since I have been, and much longer (7-8 years at least?) since I stayed at BW, so I'm SURE much has changed!   

Thanx to everybody for trying to straighten it all out, and I'll keep my piehole shut with my old info.  LOL


----------



## nixieh

Have I missed any more talk about the sign ups for the Pirates showing at Disney Springs? 
This time next week we'll be halfway across the Atlantic (hopefully)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

nixieh said:


> Have I missed any more talk about the sign ups for the Pirates showing at Disney Springs?
> This time next week we'll be halfway across the Atlantic (hopefully)


The sign-ups are still not live.


----------



## safetymom

If you are coming to the event and your budget is tight, why not consider bring some of these items for Give Kids the World? We will gather them and deliver them to the Village at the end of our event. You can drop them off in the auction room when you pick up your credentials. Thank you for helping. 

*Support for our Gift Giving Program *
All gifts must be new and in original packaging.


Queen Size Gift Bags
Batteries – AA, AAA, C, D
Disposable cameras
Autograph Books
Photo Albums
Gifts for children of all ages (with batteries)
Board Games
Hand Held Games
Travel Games
Teenage Gifts
MP3 Players
Wii games (rated E)
Travel DVD Players

*Venue Support*


Pool-Accessible (PVC & Stainless) Wheelchairs
*Village Entertainment & Family Programs*


Video Services
Princess Dresses
Cotton balls
1/4" x 12" wooden dowels
Pipe Cleaners
White Glue
Glitter
Bubbles
Duct Tape (Silver, White, Pink, Purple)
Xappeal jellie shoes (sizes 5-11) blue, clear, pink, gray
Candy (Unopened bags/packages, no gum or chocolate please)
Sunscreen
Adult Size Pirate Costumes
DVD-R (MINI - 30 minutes and/or 60 minutes)
Movies (G or PG rated on DVD and Blu Ray Disc)
Red and white crepe paper streamers
Rain Ponchos
Wheelchairs (adult and child size)
Disposable Cutlery
Pillow Cases for Wish Pillows (pattern will be provided)
Gift Cards for material - Joann Fabrics, Visa, MC
*Villa Support*


Pressure Washers – Gas Powered
Treated Lumber – 4x4 x8 Posts
Truck-mounted steam cleaner and van
*Cleaning Supplies*
Brooms
Scrub Brushes
Vinyl Powdered Gloves – S, M, L, XL
60 Gallon Trash Liners

*Painting Supplies*
Disposable 1”, 2” and 3” brushes
Pink Wizzy Roller Covers
Canvas Drop Cloths
Ladders (any size)
6’ & 8’ fiberglass ladders

*Landscaping Supplies*
Rakes – Leaf or Hard Rake
Shovels – Round long handled
50 ft heavy duty hoses
Hand Cutters and pruners
Backpack Sprayers
2 Cycle Oil Mix
Pine Bark Nuggets
Wasp Spray
Ant bait

*Administrative Support*
Help keep our administrative costs down.


CD-R and DVD-R Discs (High Speed)
CD Envelopes with plastic window
AA and AAA alkaline batteries
*Mailing Supplies*
Bubble Wrap

Peanuts

#0 and #00 Padded Envelopes

2” Packaging Tape

*Office Supplies*
Scissors

Paper Clips

White Out

2 x 2 Post It Notes


----------



## MarieLightning

safetymom said:


> If you are coming to the event and your budget is tight, why not consider bring some of these items for Give Kids the World? We will gather them and deliver them to the Village at the end of our event. You can drop them off in the auction room when you pick up your credentials. Thank you for helping.
> 
> *Support for our Gift Giving Program *
> All gifts must be new and in original packaging.
> 
> 
> Queen Size Gift Bags
> Batteries – AA, AAA, C, D
> Disposable cameras
> Autograph Books
> Photo Albums
> Gifts for children of all ages (with batteries)
> Board Games
> Hand Held Games
> Travel Games
> Teenage Gifts
> MP3 Players
> Wii games (rated E)
> Travel DVD Players
> 
> *Venue Support*
> 
> 
> Pool-Accessible (PVC & Stainless) Wheelchairs
> *Village Entertainment & Family Programs*
> 
> 
> Video Services
> Princess Dresses
> Cotton balls
> 1/4" x 12" wooden dowels
> Pipe Cleaners
> White Glue
> Glitter
> Bubbles
> Duct Tape (Silver, White, Pink, Purple)
> Xappeal jellie shoes (sizes 5-11) blue, clear, pink, gray
> Candy (Unopened bags/packages, no gum or chocolate please)
> Sunscreen
> Adult Size Pirate Costumes
> DVD-R (MINI - 30 minutes and/or 60 minutes)
> Movies (G or PG rated on DVD and Blu Ray Disc)
> Red and white crepe paper streamers
> Rain Ponchos
> Wheelchairs (adult and child size)
> Disposable Cutlery
> Pillow Cases for Wish Pillows (pattern will be provided)
> Gift Cards for material - Joann Fabrics, Visa, MC
> *Villa Support*
> 
> 
> Pressure Washers – Gas Powered
> Treated Lumber – 4x4 x8 Posts
> Truck-mounted steam cleaner and van
> *Cleaning Supplies*
> Brooms
> Scrub Brushes
> Vinyl Powdered Gloves – S, M, L, XL
> 60 Gallon Trash Liners
> 
> *Painting Supplies*
> Disposable 1”, 2” and 3” brushes
> Pink Wizzy Roller Covers
> Canvas Drop Cloths
> Ladders (any size)
> 6’ & 8’ fiberglass ladders
> 
> *Landscaping Supplies*
> Rakes – Leaf or Hard Rake
> Shovels – Round long handled
> 50 ft heavy duty hoses
> Hand Cutters and pruners
> Backpack Sprayers
> 2 Cycle Oil Mix
> Pine Bark Nuggets
> Wasp Spray
> Ant bait
> 
> *Administrative Support*
> Help keep our administrative costs down.
> 
> 
> CD-R and DVD-R Discs (High Speed)
> CD Envelopes with plastic window
> AA and AAA alkaline batteries
> *Mailing Supplies*
> Bubble Wrap
> 
> Peanuts
> 
> #0 and #00 Padded Envelopes
> 
> 2” Packaging Tape
> 
> *Office Supplies*
> Scissors
> 
> Paper Clips
> 
> White Out
> 
> 2 x 2 Post It Notes



Awesome, thanks for posting this! We had gotten the wish list off of their website but there's a few things on here that appear to be new


----------



## KC Mouse

safetymom said:


> If you are coming to the event and your budget is tight, why not consider bring some of these items for Give Kids the World? We will gather them and deliver them to the Village at the end of our event. You can drop them off in the auction room when you pick up your credentials. Thank you for helping.
> 
> *Support for our Gift Giving Program *
> All gifts must be new and in original packaging.
> 
> 
> Queen Size Gift Bags
> Batteries – AA, AAA, C, D
> Disposable cameras
> Autograph Books
> Photo Albums
> Gifts for children of all ages (with batteries)
> Board Games
> Hand Held Games
> Travel Games
> Teenage Gifts
> MP3 Players
> Wii games (rated E)
> Travel DVD Players
> 
> *Venue Support*
> 
> 
> Pool-Accessible (PVC & Stainless) Wheelchairs
> *Village Entertainment & Family Programs*
> 
> 
> Video Services
> Princess Dresses
> Cotton balls
> 1/4" x 12" wooden dowels
> Pipe Cleaners
> White Glue
> Glitter
> Bubbles
> Duct Tape (Silver, White, Pink, Purple)
> Xappeal jellie shoes (sizes 5-11) blue, clear, pink, gray
> Candy (Unopened bags/packages, no gum or chocolate please)
> Sunscreen
> Adult Size Pirate Costumes
> DVD-R (MINI - 30 minutes and/or 60 minutes)
> Movies (G or PG rated on DVD and Blu Ray Disc)
> Red and white crepe paper streamers
> Rain Ponchos
> Wheelchairs (adult and child size)
> Disposable Cutlery
> Pillow Cases for Wish Pillows (pattern will be provided)
> Gift Cards for material - Joann Fabrics, Visa, MC
> *Villa Support*
> 
> 
> Pressure Washers – Gas Powered
> Treated Lumber – 4x4 x8 Posts
> Truck-mounted steam cleaner and van
> *Cleaning Supplies*
> Brooms
> Scrub Brushes
> Vinyl Powdered Gloves – S, M, L, XL
> 60 Gallon Trash Liners
> 
> *Painting Supplies*
> Disposable 1”, 2” and 3” brushes
> Pink Wizzy Roller Covers
> Canvas Drop Cloths
> Ladders (any size)
> 6’ & 8’ fiberglass ladders
> 
> *Landscaping Supplies*
> Rakes – Leaf or Hard Rake
> Shovels – Round long handled
> 50 ft heavy duty hoses
> Hand Cutters and pruners
> Backpack Sprayers
> 2 Cycle Oil Mix
> Pine Bark Nuggets
> Wasp Spray
> Ant bait
> 
> *Administrative Support*
> Help keep our administrative costs down.
> 
> 
> CD-R and DVD-R Discs (High Speed)
> CD Envelopes with plastic window
> AA and AAA alkaline batteries
> *Mailing Supplies*
> Bubble Wrap
> 
> Peanuts
> 
> #0 and #00 Padded Envelopes
> 
> 2” Packaging Tape
> 
> *Office Supplies*
> Scissors
> 
> Paper Clips
> 
> White Out
> 
> 2 x 2 Post It Notes




Do they need any sharp sticks, or perhaps broken glass?  I know my kids sure love em!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

safetymom said:


> If you are coming to the event and your budget is tight, why not consider bring some of these items for Give Kids the World? We will gather them and deliver them to the Village at the end of our event. You can drop them off in the auction room when you pick up your credentials. Thank you for helping.
> 
> *Support for our Gift Giving Program *
> All gifts must be new and in original packaging.
> 
> 
> Queen Size Gift Bags
> Batteries – AA, AAA, C, D
> Disposable cameras
> Autograph Books
> Photo Albums
> Gifts for children of all ages (with batteries)
> Board Games
> Hand Held Games
> Travel Games
> Teenage Gifts
> MP3 Players
> Wii games (rated E)
> Travel DVD Players
> 
> *Venue Support*
> 
> 
> Pool-Accessible (PVC & Stainless) Wheelchairs
> *Village Entertainment & Family Programs*
> 
> 
> Video Services
> Princess Dresses
> Cotton balls
> 1/4" x 12" wooden dowels
> Pipe Cleaners
> White Glue
> Glitter
> Bubbles
> Duct Tape (Silver, White, Pink, Purple)
> Xappeal jellie shoes (sizes 5-11) blue, clear, pink, gray
> Candy (Unopened bags/packages, no gum or chocolate please)
> Sunscreen
> Adult Size Pirate Costumes
> DVD-R (MINI - 30 minutes and/or 60 minutes)
> Movies (G or PG rated on DVD and Blu Ray Disc)
> Red and white crepe paper streamers
> Rain Ponchos
> Wheelchairs (adult and child size)
> Disposable Cutlery
> Pillow Cases for Wish Pillows (pattern will be provided)
> Gift Cards for material - Joann Fabrics, Visa, MC
> *Villa Support*
> 
> 
> Pressure Washers – Gas Powered
> Treated Lumber – 4x4 x8 Posts
> Truck-mounted steam cleaner and van
> *Cleaning Supplies*
> Brooms
> Scrub Brushes
> Vinyl Powdered Gloves – S, M, L, XL
> 60 Gallon Trash Liners
> 
> *Painting Supplies*
> Disposable 1”, 2” and 3” brushes
> Pink Wizzy Roller Covers
> Canvas Drop Cloths
> Ladders (any size)
> 6’ & 8’ fiberglass ladders
> 
> *Landscaping Supplies*
> Rakes – Leaf or Hard Rake
> Shovels – Round long handled
> 50 ft heavy duty hoses
> Hand Cutters and pruners
> Backpack Sprayers
> 2 Cycle Oil Mix
> Pine Bark Nuggets
> Wasp Spray
> Ant bait
> 
> *Administrative Support*
> Help keep our administrative costs down.
> 
> 
> CD-R and DVD-R Discs (High Speed)
> CD Envelopes with plastic window
> AA and AAA alkaline batteries
> *Mailing Supplies*
> Bubble Wrap
> 
> Peanuts
> 
> #0 and #00 Padded Envelopes
> 
> 2” Packaging Tape
> 
> *Office Supplies*
> Scissors
> 
> Paper Clips
> 
> White Out
> 
> 2 x 2 Post It Notes



Glad to see you are doing this again.  To be honest I had brought stuff down last year for the Mega Meet and forgot about them when we picked up our credentials so I think we still have the stuff so can bring them this year ..... and hopefully not forget again


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KC Mouse said:


> Do they need any sharp sticks, or perhaps broken glass?  I know my kids sure love em!



Bag O'Glass?


----------



## MarieLightning

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to see you are doing this again.  To be honest I had brought stuff down last year for the Mega Meet and forgot about them when we picked up our credentials so I think we still have the stuff so can bring them this year ..... and hopefully not forget again



I know we better not forget! We did a Walmart haul yesterday (we figured since we have nothing of interest to donate for the silent auction, might as well do this instead) and all the room it's gonna take up in our luggage on the way down is reserved for souvenirs on the way back up


----------



## EverafterKat

Is the Boardwalk within walking distance of Disney Springs? I get in on June 1 at 11 AM then have reservations at 12:50 and I know they close pick up at 3 PM 
If it comes down to it I will get a cab but I don't mind a walking if it's close.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

EverafterKat said:


> Is the Boardwalk within walking distance of Disney Springs? I get in on June 1 at 11 AM then have reservations at 12:50 and I know they close pick up at 3 PM
> If it comes down to it I will get a cab but I don't mind a walking if it's close.


It is not. You will have to cab/UBER or pick up your credentials at the party (until 9:55 p.m. I think).


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

I only like the "classic" bag 0 glass. I remember when all you got was some sand and a couple sticks to fire up the kiln. Those were the days.


----------



## Stefecatzz

How do we sign up for the events throughout the week (HEA w/Craig, Figment w/Kathy, etc.)?  Or do we just need to show up to them & provide our credentials?

I searched this thread & read the first post with no luck to answer my question (unless somehow I missed something).


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Stefecatzz said:


> How do we sign up for the events throughout the week (HEA w/Craig, Figment w/Kathy, etc.)?  Or do we just need to show up to them & provide our credentials?
> 
> I searched this thread & read the first post with no luck to answer my question (unless somehow I missed something).


Sign ups are still not live. I'm sure we will have to sign-up, but I don't know when they are going to go live. I know they announced on the show two weeks ago that they were supposed to go live within that week if I remember correctly. I'm only going to try for one of the official events now since I can't really change my plans anymore.


----------



## Madonna3

I'm not trying to be pushy, but any news on POTC sign ups or other sign ups would sure be welcome right about now. I arrive in 7 days and well, my schedule is starting to get pretty full.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> I'm not trying to be pushy, but any news on POTC sign ups or other sign ups would sure be welcome right about now. I arrive in 7 days and well, my schedule is starting to get pretty full.


Nope and I can understand the frustration now.


----------



## mrzrich

EverafterKat said:


> Is the Boardwalk within walking distance of Disney Springs? I get in on June 1 at 11 AM then have reservations at 12:50 and I know they close pick up at 3 PM
> If it comes down to it I will get a cab but I don't mind a walking if it's close.



Is your lunch reservation at Disney Springs?  If it is, you can get a bus to the Boardwalk from Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

EverafterKat said:


> Is the Boardwalk within walking distance of Disney Springs? I get in on June 1 at 11 AM then have reservations at 12:50 and I know they close pick up at 3 PM
> If it comes down to it I will get a cab but I don't mind a walking if it's close.



That is similar to my schedule on arrival date (which is the 31st) - I am going to take ME to my resort (Pop) to drop my bags and then grab an Empty bee to the Boardwalk convention center and then take a bus from their (I am going to animal Kingdom but you could get one to the Springs - or Uber from there as well if you are worried about time)


----------



## ItsLayne

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is similar to my schedule on arrival date (which is the 31st) - I am going to take ME to my resort (Pop) to drop my bags and then grab an Empty bee to the Boardwalk convention center and then take a bus from their (I am going to animal Kingdom but you could get one to the Springs - or Uber from there as well if you are worried about time)



Are you getting the bus back to Pop at 1am, Max? I've been on the fence about it (thought about heading to Beach and getting an Uber, but I worry Ubers at 1am might be scarce) but I'm starting to get the feeling that there's an awful lot of use that are going to be at Pop.

But yeah. My flight lands at 9am, and I'm taking ME to Pop, resetting my pin, then I was going to head to Epcot. depending on timing, I'm either going to hit my 12:10-1:10 FP for Frozen first, then walk to Boardwalk and pick up my credentials, or grab the credentials then go back into Epcot for my FPs. The real wildcard for me is how long ME will take.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

ItsLayne said:


> Are you getting the bus back to Pop at 1am, Max? I've been on the fence about it (thought about heading to Beach and getting an Uber, but I worry Ubers at 1am might be scarce) but I'm starting to get the feeling that there's an awful lot of use that are going to be at Pop.
> 
> But yeah. My flight lands at 9am, and I'm taking ME to Pop, resetting my pin, then I was going to head to Epcot. depending on timing, I'm either going to hit my 12:10-1:10 FP for Frozen first, then walk to Boardwalk and pick up my credentials, or grab the credentials then go back into Epcot for my FPs. The real wildcard for me is how long ME will take.



The dreaded how long will ME take lol


----------



## KC Mouse

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Sign ups are still not live. I'm sure we will have to sign-up, but I don't know when they are going to go live. I know they announced on the show two weeks ago that they were supposed to go live within that week if I remember correctly. I'm only going to try for one of the official events now since I can't really change my plans anymore.


Are the sign ups live yet.  I cant find anything.


----------



## ItsLayne

SleepingRebecca said:


> The dreaded how long will ME take lol



hehe, yeah, it's my first time using ME (I've always driven before!) so that's my big point of anxiety right now. First flight out in the morning so it's almost bizarre that I'm more worried about that bus than I am any sort of airport delays.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KC Mouse said:


> Are the sign ups live yet.  I cant find anything.


Nope not yet. I'm doing unofficial events for most of the week now, so I am not really worried about official events anymore. I'll only try for the one Monday evening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ItsLayne said:


> Are you getting the bus back to Pop at 1am, Max? I've been on the fence about it (thought about heading to Beach and getting an Uber, but I worry Ubers at 1am might be scarce) but I'm starting to get the feeling that there's an awful lot of use that are going to be at Pop.
> 
> But yeah. My flight lands at 9am, and I'm taking ME to Pop, resetting my pin, then I was going to head to Epcot. depending on timing, I'm either going to hit my 12:10-1:10 FP for Frozen first, then walk to Boardwalk and pick up my credentials, or grab the credentials then go back into Epcot for my FPs. The real wildcard for me is how long ME will take.



On the "un"official thread and the related Facebook group there have been some carpooling being arranged for after the party so I got in one of those cars.  (here is the link to the Facebook group if you want to join and then there is a file for "transportation" that has the car pooling ..... https://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/)


----------



## cmarsh31

ItsLayne said:


> hehe, yeah, it's my first time using ME (I've always driven before!) so that's my big point of anxiety right now. First flight out in the morning so it's almost bizarre that I'm more worried about that bus than I am any sort of airport delays.



My entire day (we fly in 6/1 arriving at 1pm) revolves around how long DME takes! I'm expecting to have to pick up my credentials at the party bc I doubt we'll be able to get to Boardwalk by 3pm!


----------



## circus4u

Madonna3 said:


> I'm not trying to be pushy, but any news on POTC sign ups or other sign ups would sure be welcome right about now. I arrive in 7 days and well, my schedule is starting to get pretty full.


We leave in two days; I don't check the internet very much on our trips, so guess we will miss any events.  We didn't sign up for the party; other than the concert, nothing that really got our attention.  For us, not worth making a special trip to even pick up credentials  Hope everyone else has a good time though.


----------



## ItsLayne

TheMaxRebo said:


> On the "un"official thread and the related Facebook group there have been some carpooling being arranged for after the party so I got in one of those cars.  (here is the link to the Facebook group if you want to join and then there is a file for "transportation" that has the car pooling ..... https://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/)



Thanks, I might check it out. $10 for the bus doesn't sound like that big a deal to me, but there's a big difference between there being one bus going to all the resorts, or multiple busses going to different areas. Hoping they'll mention how the busses are looking on Tuesday's podcast and will figure it out from there!


----------



## dina444444

ItsLayne said:


> Thanks, I might check it out. $10 for the bus doesn't sound like that big a deal to me, but there's a big difference between there being one bus going to all the resorts, or multiple busses going to different areas. Hoping they'll mention how the busses are looking on Tuesday's podcast and will figure it out from there!


The link for the busses says they are not taking sign ups for transportation....


----------



## ItsLayne

dina444444 said:


> The link for the busses says they are not taking sign ups for transportation....



eep. I guess I might have already missed the window of opportunity then. Checking Disney's site, it looks like the Boardwalk is open to 2am? Abradabar closes before our part let's out, but Jellyrolls is open until 2am... but yeah, I guess there's not really bus service from the Boardwalk area like there is Disney Springs. 

Looks like I might be Ubering it or I better check out that Facebook group.


----------



## Dean1953

We left KC this morning at 8.  We made it to Chattanooga at 6 before 9 year old had had enough riding in car for the day (and I had enough driving).  So, we should have 8.5 to 9 hours tomorrow until we get to timeshare on 192 highway.  We won't go to the Parks until Tuesday so I'll check tomorrow night to see if the official plans have been finalized.  At least, my 2003 Honda Odyssey with 196,000 miles has handled the trip so far like a champ.


----------



## Capwkidd

Anyone sign up for the bus to take you back to BLT after the party? I singed up for the bus to take me back to POFQ, but I just purchased DVC, and booked at BLT...


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I think the sign ups with go heavily to locals and friends the team already sees all the time.


----------



## javaman

this time next week I'll be grabbing breakfast at the POP before heading to AK. starting to get a little excited


----------



## MarieLightning

We're hitting up Universal first so we'll be getting ready to check out Diagon Alley for the first time at this time next week 

We'll be getting onto property on the 30th. Hopefully we get into the PotC showing, so if we do we'll definitely need to catch an early Uber or cab ride! Last year we left our airport hotel at 6 AM to get on the Magical Express around 7 though, so I think we're always good to motivate ourselves for early mornings when it's for Disney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

javaman said:


> this time next week I'll be grabbing breakfast at the POP before heading to AK. starting to get a little excited



I don't head down until the 31st ... though I had completely forgotten than next Monday is Memorial Day - so I will have one of those really tough 1-day work weeks next week


----------



## OKW Lover

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I think the sign ups with go heavily to locals and friends the team already sees all the time.


I'm confused about this comment.  Are you talking about the bus service?  If so, wouldn't it be likely that the locals would just drive there?


----------



## MarieLightning

OKW Lover said:


> I'm confused about this comment. Are you talking about the bus service? If so, wouldn't it be likely that the locals would just drive there?



I believe the reference is to the sign ups for the small meet ups throughout the week, like the PotC movie screening and Yeehaw Bob with the Martins and such.

We made sure to leave our schedule open for the few time slots where we're hoping to be able to sign up, and for times when our schedule couldn't budge (like, we'd have loved to do the meet up with Craig for the fireworks, but we'll be at Universal then, and that's been planned since before this whole event was even announced), well, we're just passing up on those. We'll hopefully meet whatever team members we can't meet during the smaller meets at the party, since that's the main event anyhow.

We're far from being locals seeing as we're from Canada  but I guess we do long to live in Florida, so maybe we're locals at heart?


----------



## Madonna3

javaman said:


> this time next week I'll be grabbing breakfast at the POP before heading to AK. starting to get a little excited



This time next week I'll be sleeping in!


----------



## NeuroCindy

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Nope not yet. I'm doing unofficial events for most of the week now, so I am not really worried about official events anymore. I'll only try for the one Monday evening.



Yeah, it's to the point now that I can't rearrange my schedule if I got a position in the sign-ups, so I'm just not worrying about any of them.  



disneyland_is_magic said:


> I think the sign ups with go heavily to locals and friends the team already sees all the time.



I think this is going to be what happens too.   We're a week out from the start, people's plans are pretty well set.  I know people earlier in the thread didn't see why the sign-ups mattered if you knew the times, but without the sign-ups you don't know if you have a slot in that meet-up, so you're taking time out of your schedule (possibly rearranging ADRs and FPs) for a _chance_ that you'll be one of the 9% that get to see POTC?  

The yacht/cruise experience is an auction, but there's no time for anyone to budget or rearrange finances. There's the patreon event too, but from what I can see you have to be in the $50 a month tier to qualify, so I do not.  Feels kind of harsh to people that don't have a large disposable income (but that's also me taking it personally).   

I'm excited to be at the party, and I'll see people at unofficial events.  I'll just be happy to be in Disney celebrating my PhD.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NeuroCindy said:


> I'm excited to be at the party, and I'll see people at unofficial events.  I'll just be happy to be in Disney celebrating my PhD.



That is what I am focusing on (well, not the PhD part - I don't have the brown power to even comprehend that) but the party will be great and looking forward to meeting a bunch of other DISers, getting to see Pandora after it just opens, and just being at Disney

I recall from the megameet the mini-events filled up really fast as well so I was not planning on them - if something worked out then great, but I am almost viewing this as being a 1 day official event and anything else is gravy.  I am excited about a number of the "un"official events though, so that should be fun


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

NeuroCindy said:


> There's the patreon event too, but from what I can see you have to be in the $50 a month tier to qualify, so I do not.  Feels kind of harsh to people that don't have a large disposable income (but that's also me taking it personally).



I do keep thinking that I will be at WDW, and I will still be in one of my happy places. I'm still going to meet so many incredible people at the party and unofficial events almost everyday! This is going to be a great time, and I really can't wait to get there! 1 week from today!


----------



## Accident

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I think the sign ups with go heavily to locals and friends the team already sees all the time.



Last year it was first come first served.   The trick I think is going to be able to free up some time to 1: listen to tuesdays podcast live or at least the start to find out exactly when the signup will start and 2: be able to watch this thread like a hawk for them to start taking signups which might be the same time or shortly after..


----------



## NeuroCindy

Accident said:


> Last year it was first come first served.   The trick I think is going to be able to free up some time to 1: listen to tuesdays podcast live or at least the start to find out exactly when the signup will start and 2: be able to watch this thread like a hawk for them to start taking signups which might be the same time or shortly after..



I think disneyland_is_magic means because non-local people have their trips planned out at this point.  They don't necessarily have the flexibility that a local has unless they want to cancel ADR/FP etc.


----------



## Accident

NeuroCindy said:


> I think disneyland_is_magic means because non-local people have their trips planned out at this point.  They don't necessarily have the flexibility that a local has unless they want to cancel ADR/FP etc.



We aren't on a perpetual vacation down here.   It's also end of the school year for many with kids.   Locals are actually at a disadvantage as we are trying to mix in life with everyone coming down.    while I do agree that most of these official events had nothing to do with contracts from disney and should have been listed months ago, at least all you need to do is shift around some existing plans.   We need to do things like change work schedules, or just miss entirely because life comes first.


----------



## Along For The Ride

There are a few meets I am interested in, but I have to work tomorrow and I doubt there will be any slots left by the time I get off work. 
That is assuming that they actually open the sign up for the official events tomorrow.


----------



## Willow1213

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have to completely agree with this. When Pete announced that there would be "Patreon events" on the show, that is really what convinced me and my Dad to come down for this event. Then, after the rumor started going around and finally seeing the post on there from last week (that I can't read other than the title), it makes me feel like my patronage isn't appreciated. So, I don't know if I'm going to quit Patreon or not, but I'm just sad that they limited it to people who give them $600+ a year especially when they never limited it when they have announced it on the shows. I just know that I can't afford that much money, and I'm trying really hard not to take it personally.
> 
> I do keep thinking that I will be at WDW, and I will still be in one of my happy places. I'm still going to meet so many incredible people at the party and unofficial events almost everyday! This is going to be a great time, and I really can't wait to get there! 1 week from today!



I'll edit my comment and make a mental note to step away from the keyboard when I'm irritated


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Additional event events added to schedule in first post.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

WebmasterJohn said:


> Additional event events added to schedule in first post.


Thanks John! Looking forward to meeting everyone on the team, and having a great week! 

I'm happy to see the one official event that I was planning on going to won't require sign-ups.


----------



## Madonna3

AND

at this time next week, I will be getting a facial at Saratoga Springs Spa


----------



## Willow1213

WebmasterJohn said:


> Additional event events added to schedule in first post.



Thank you for posting John! Looks like we'll be meeting up with Craig on Monday for some fireworks, and possibly a sweet treat with Teresa on Wednesday.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is what I am focusing on (well, not the PhD part - I don't have the *brown power* to even comprehend that) but the party will be great and looking forward to meeting a bunch of other DISers, getting to see Pandora after it just opens, and just being at Disney
> 
> I recall from the megameet the mini-events filled up really fast as well so I was not planning on them - if something worked out then great, but I am almost viewing this as being a 1 day official event and anything else is gravy.  I am excited about a number of the "un"official events though, so that should be fun



obviously


----------



## wnwardii

FYI, last night during the Disneyland Podcast, Tom mentioned that the DL team was looking to do an official meet up on Wednesday, the 31st.  Tom indicated it would probably be in the morning, but he didn't indicate the location or specific time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJohn said:


> Additional event events added to schedule in first post.



Thanks John - I know a lot of people got shut out of events at the megameet last year so from that standpoint I am glad to see a lot of the events won't require sign-ups


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just added the Disneyland team meet-up.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Accident said:


> We aren't on a perpetual vacation down here.   It's also end of the school year for many with kids.   Locals are actually at a disadvantage as we are trying to mix in life with everyone coming down.    while I do agree that most of these official events had nothing to do with contracts from disney and should have been listed months ago, at least all you need to do is shift around some existing plans.   We need to do things like change work schedules, or just miss entirely because life comes first.



    I think it's hard for everyone. People outside Orlando had to make hotel, plane and vacation arrangements without sign ups or updates.
  But I can't believe that for those of us cross country we can sign up now for an event and that those in Orlando are at some "disadvantage."
   Respectfully, that isn't so.  We have every work, school and life complication you do but 6 days' notice and 2,000 miles to overcome!
  It and the criteria for Patreon should have been forthcoming months ago.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Link to Pirates Movie sign-up and Grand I auction have been added to first post.  These forms will not go 'live' until Monday 5/22/2017 10PM Eastern time but the links are available now.  Emails will still be sent to all registrants.


----------



## drwitz

WebmasterJohn said:


> Link to Pirates Movie sign-up and Grand I auction have been added to first post.  These forms will not go 'live' until Monday 5/22/2017 10PM Eastern time but the links are available now.  Emails will still be sent to all registrants.



Thanks for this.  Now to stay up until 10:00 PM...


----------



## Accident

disneyland_is_magic said:


> It and the criteria for Patreon should have been forthcoming months ago.



I 10,000% agree with you.



> I think it's hard for everyone. People outside Orlando had to make hotel, plane and vacation arrangements without sign ups or updates.
> But I can't believe that for those of cross country we can sign up now for an event and that those in Orlando are at some "disadvantage."
> Respectfully, that isn't so.  We have every work, school and life complication you do but 6 days' notice and 2,000 miles to overcome!
> It and the criteria for Patreon should have been forthcoming months ago.



I agree it's hard for everyone for different reasons.    I think saying locals have nothing but advantages is an overstatement and I get your frustration right now.    We both have challenges and different advantages and disadvantages and I think that's a fair way to put it.  Local doesn't make it easier, especially with how much of this economy comes from tourism and it's opening week of summer season at the same time.

I'll be more than happy to buy the first round somewhere when your hear to chat more if you have a spot that it might fit.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I think the sign ups with go heavily to locals and friends the team already sees all the time.



I think this is an incorrect assumption.


----------



## MarieLightning

So glad to see everything coming together!

@WebmasterJohn I have a couple of questions if you have a minute to spare! 

Are credentials only specifically required for the party event? Or would we need them if we manage to snag a spot for the PotC screening? We won't be arriving on property until the 30th, and if credential pick up started at 9 we'd gladly make the pit stop over by the Boardwalk after cabbing to CBR from Intl Driveway, but as it starts at 10 AM and the movie meet up is at 9:30 AM, well, I think you can see where I'm going with that 

Also, if I registered myself and my wife together for the event, will using the registration ID code I received be sufficient to sign us up for two spots in one shot or will we need to grab the spots one at a time?


----------



## glencoe

I can't believe how lucky you all are!!  Since I am a teacher, and from NY...our school year does not end until the end of June.  There is no way I could make this event and it seems to be gaining momentum and getting better each week!  To all have fun and enjoy!  Sounds like a total blast...I will be reviewing with my students for the Regents and the Biology SAT II exam. 

Enjoy...now to start figuring out how I can retire early so I don't miss events like this in the future!


----------



## dina444444

@WebmasterJohn I noticed that it says cash donation now for the Pirates movie. If we get in and are attending we will pay the cash that morning at the theatre?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

dina444444 said:


> I noticed that it says cash donation now for the Pirates movie. If we get in and are attending we will pay the cash that morning at the theatre?



Yes - you will need to bring cash and give it to Ryno that morning.


----------



## sbenemerito

Question about watching the Happily Ever After show... if we are in Town Square, do you think we will be able to see the castle projections?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

sbenemerito said:


> Question about watching the Happily Ever After show... if we are in Town Square, do you think we will be able to see the castle projections?


I'm pretty sure this is just going to be the "meeting" spot.


----------



## Lofcutus

TheMaxRebo said:


> On the "un"official thread and the related Facebook group there have been some carpooling being arranged for after the party so I got in one of those cars.  (here is the link to the Facebook group if you want to join and then there is a file for "transportation" that has the car pooling ..... https://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/)



Thanks for the info. I seemed to have forgotten all about getting transportation after the event. and it;s all closed now. Hopefully someone in the group has a solution for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lofcutus said:


> Thanks for the info. I seemed to have forgotten all about getting transportation after the event. and it;s all closed now. Hopefully someone in the group has a solution for us.



If you check the group I bet you can find something - what resort are you staying at?

Worse case scenario you could exit out of the International Gateway and walk to a resort there and get an Uber from there


----------



## Lofcutus

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you check the group I bet you can find something - what resort are you staying at?
> 
> Worse case scenario you could exit out of the International Gateway and walk to a resort there and get an Uber from there



We'll be at POR. And yeah, that was my fallback plan, trudging to Boardwalk and getting a cab or Uber.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Lofcutus said:


> Thanks for the info. I seemed to have forgotten all about getting transportation after the event. and it;s all closed now. Hopefully someone in the group has a solution for us.



I haven't turned off the transportation form yet so if you want to sign up you still have time.


----------



## dina444444

WebmasterJohn said:


> I haven't turned off the transportation form yet so if you want to sign up you still have time.


The form shows this message on it right now.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Sorry about that - it's back up now - but I will have to turn it off soon - the transportation company needs a total soon so we can schedule the buses.


----------



## javaman

wnwardii said:


> FYI, last night during the Disneyland Podcast, Tom mentioned that the DL team was looking to do an official meet up on Wednesday, the 31st.  Tom indicated it would probably be in the morning, but he didn't indicate the location or specific time.


Here ya go if you hadn't already seen this. 


WebmasterJohn said:


> Just added the Disneyland team meet-up.


Maybe I'll see you there?


----------



## Stay Puft Khymm

Can't believe this is happening in only a week! Thanks to John and all, could not be doing this without the awesome prices gotten for the group. Can't wait to meet up with everyone too!.
I tried to make it easy to find me, custom designed and made messenger bag in "skittles" color scheme. And yes, please let me know if it's not enough color. LOL.


----------



## LuvEeyore

This time next week we will be in Epcot going to the last day of Flower and Garden!!  Oh no...tomorrow is the only full day I have a home to get packed, the house cleaned and laundry done.  Weds is MD apps, Thursday is the pre Disney mani and pedi and hair cut.  Friday and Saturday I work and Sunday we leave sometime..


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Tonight: finish up work and invoice my latest job, Tomorrow: dye hair, finish tax prep, tidy closets, and start packing, Wednesday: make/test keys and meet with our friend who is cat sitting, Thursday: meet with accountant and go over my deductions so he can do my taxes (on extension), Friday/Sat/Sunday: start work on next batch of estimates, do nails, clean apartment, last minute trip prep.  Monday: Epcot last day of Flower and Garden!


----------



## NeuroCindy

Tomorrow: write my dissertation and interview
Wednesday: write my dissertation
Thursday: write my dissertation and walk in commencement
Friday: write my dissertation and dr appt. 
Saturday: edit my dissertation
Sunday: edit my dissertation
Monday: edit my dissertation
Tuesday: submit my dissertation, then panic because I've done nothing to pack, throw things wildly into my suitcase and bag
2:45AM Wednesday: Leave for the airport.


----------



## disneysteve

Tuesday: work 12 hours
Wednesday: work 8 hours
Thursday: work 11 hours
Friday: work 4 hours
Saturday: work 8 hours
Sunday: work 8 hours
Monday: off for Memorial Day!
Tuesday: work 8 hours
Wednesday: pack a duffle bag to carry on the plane and head to the airport!!


----------



## nixieh

Got tickets for POTC but for a very sad reason.  Am in UK and decided it wasn't worth waking up at 3.00am to sign up for tickets (5 hours ahead here) but was awake anyway as my DH woke me up to tell me about terrorist bombing at Arianna Grande concert in Manchester.  We are in London so many miles away but so so so sad for all involved.  My daughters all love her and often go to concerts so feels very close to home...

On another note, can anyone tell me whether we would need to have picked up credentials before the POTC meet up as we are not planning on collecting them until the next day when we move to Beach Club.


----------



## Accident

sbenemerito said:


> Question about watching the Happily Ever After show... if we are in Town Square, do you think we will be able to see the castle projections?



they are on the side of the castle as well but I haven't actualyl stopped to watch it from this angle yet.     I think it's just a meeting place as there is room and that's a good spot to enter the hub in during a crowd to get a spot to watch.   Any other entrance and it sort of limits your attack to some empty pockets that happen up front.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Lofcutus said:


> Thanks for the info. I seemed to have forgotten all about getting transportation after the event. and it;s all closed now. Hopefully someone in the group has a solution for us.



I was able to sign up for the bus this morning.


----------



## TinkerTerry

Does anyone know what time the buses start running to Disney Springs?  Need to be there by 9:30 for Pirates movie. I'm staying at Pop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TinkerTerry said:


> Does anyone know what time the buses start running to Disney Springs?  Need to be there by 9:30 for Pirates movie. I'm staying at Pop.



according to the Disney page: "Bus service from Disney Resort hotels begins 45 minutes before opening until 1:00 AM." .... since the Springs open at 10am I assume buses would start at 9:15 - which seems like it would be pushing it to rely on that to get there by 9:30


----------



## wnwardii

TinkerTerry said:


> Does anyone know what time the buses start running to Disney Springs?  Need to be there by 9:30 for Pirates movie. I'm staying at Pop.



If you are on the Unofficial Facebook page, you may want to post a request there to share a ride.  I believe there are some other people staying at POP that may be trying to go to the Pirates movie.


----------



## bamacmac

TinkerTerry said:


> Does anyone know what time the buses start running to Disney Springs?  Need to be there by 9:30 for Pirates movie. I'm staying at Pop.



I just posted in the FB group that I can take 5 people. Are you in that FB group?


----------



## javaman

TinkerTerry said:


> Does anyone know what time the buses start running to Disney Springs?  Need to be there by 9:30 for Pirates movie. I'm staying at Pop.


Uber is an other option you may want to consider if the buses won't get you there in time and you're unable to catch a ride with someone else. Uber is really reasonable from my past experience.


----------



## dina444444

TinkerTerry said:


> Does anyone know what time the buses start running to Disney Springs?  Need to be there by 9:30 for Pirates movie. I'm staying at Pop.


I'll be driving from Pop to Disney springs. I posted on the thread Christy started in the FB group.


----------



## bamacmac

Yep we have several vehicle spots available for transportation to Disney Springs on 5.30 for the Pirates event. Join the Facebook group if you need that! Thanks!


----------



## Lofcutus

WebmasterJohn said:


> Sorry about that - it's back up now - but I will have to turn it off soon - the transportation company needs a total soon so we can schedule the buses.


Thank you WebmasterJohn, we were able to get everything situated thanks to you. We're excited for the week's activities (and the 12 year old still has no idea we are even going).


----------



## hedberg1661

@WebmasterJohn Do you know when the bidding will close for the Yacht item? Also, I notice that the bidding page time says 10-12p while the boards post says 12-2p...just wanted to let you know they are different.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

hedberg1661 said:


> Do you know when the bidding will close for the Yacht item? Also, I notice that the bidding page time says 10-12p while the boards post says 12-2p...just wanted to let you know they are different.



Looks like the form was incorrect - Corey has made that change.

The auction for the Yacht item will end at Midnight Eastern time Monday 5/29/2017.  I have asked Corey to add that to the form as well.


----------



## hedberg1661

WebmasterJohn said:


> Looks like the form was incorrect - Corey has made that change.
> 
> The auction for the Yacht item will end at Midnight Eastern time Monday 5/29/2017.  I have asked Corey to add that to the form as well.


Thanks! Looking forward to seeing you next week.


----------



## DrGonzo

Ok, I've never been to Universal, My question is, Do you need a park ticket to do the M&G at Citywalk?


----------



## dina444444

DrGonzo said:


> Ok, I've never been to Universal, My question is, Do you need a park ticket to do the M&G at Citywalk?


No. City walk is between the parking structure and the 2 park entrances and regular parking is free after 6.


----------



## DrGonzo

dina444444 said:


> No. City walk is between the parking structure and the 2 park entrances and regular parking is free after 6.



Thank you for the info.


----------



## tootogether

DrGonzo said:


> Ok, I've never been to Universal, My question is, Do you need a park ticket to do the M&G at Citywalk?



You do not have to have a park ticket to go to Citywalk.


----------



## bartleyosu

ItsLayne said:


> hehe, yeah, it's my first time using ME (I've always driven before!) so that's my big point of anxiety right now. First flight out in the morning so it's almost bizarre that I'm more worried about that bus than I am any sort of airport delays.


 I love taking ME.  It feels like you are there right in airport.  I love it!


----------



## ItsLayne

bartleyosu said:


> I love taking ME.  It feels like you are there right in airport.  I love it!



I was really impressed with the "how to get to the ME terminal" paperwork that came with the luggage tag. But doesn't the airline have their own tag they're going to want on the checked bag? Should I wait until I'm at the airport before I put that thing on there?


----------



## jenmsmith

Will the silent auction be on HandBid again this year? We are unable to attend, unfortunately, but would love to bid.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jenmsmith said:


> Will the silent auction be on HandBid again this year? We are unable to attend, unfortunately, but would love to bid.



I saw Theresa and Kathy answered this question of Facebook and said it would be but it isn't live yet


----------



## OKW Lover

ItsLayne said:


> I was really impressed with the "how to get to the ME terminal" paperwork that came with the luggage tag. But doesn't the airline have their own tag they're going to want on the checked bag? Should I wait until I'm at the airport before I put that thing on there?


If your flight is arriving at MCO before 10 pm, you should put the DME luggage tag on your bag before you check it at your originating airport.  Once in Orlando, DME will pull your luggage behind the scenes and you can proceed directly from the plane to the DME bus.


----------



## jenmsmith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw Theresa and Kathy answered this question of Facebook and said it would be but it isn't live yet


Thank you!


----------



## javaman

ItsLayne said:


> I was really impressed with the "how to get to the ME terminal" paperwork that came with the luggage tag. But doesn't the airline have their own tag they're going to want on the checked bag? Should I wait until I'm at the airport before I put that thing on there?


Yes the airline will tag your checked bag but you can go ahead and put the resort tag on your bag before you check your bag.
Depending on your airline, you can skip the baggage claim when you land because your bag will be delivered to your room. Check your ME letter for participating airlines.
I fly Southwest and they participate. It's really nice having your bag delivered to your room.


----------



## ItsLayne

javaman said:


> Yes the airline will tag your checked bag but you can go ahead and put the resort tag on your bag before you check your bag.
> Depending on your airline, you can skip the baggage claim when you land because your bag will be delivered to your room. Check your ME letter for participating airlines.
> I fly Southwest and they participate. It's really nice having your bag delivered to your room.



Yeah, I'm flying Southwest as well (on the way there. Flying Delta back) and I had already checked to see that they participate. Seems like most of the carriers I would fly out of here in Houston do! And it will be nice having it delivered to the room, since I land at 9am. I will stop at the Pop desk to reset my pin and confirm which card I have registered to the room, but soon after that, it's off to EPCOT/Boardwalk to pick up my credentials.... and hopefully make it to Frozen Ever After in time for my 12:15-1:15 fastpass.


----------



## Maps1350

My husband was sent offshore unexpectedly.  So now I have an extra ticket I paid for.  Does anyone know if I can give it to someone else?  Or are we just out the money and no one can use the ticket.   I'd rather be able to give it to someone who maybe wouldn't be able to attend otherwise. TIA.

Note:  This is legit......I know it looks weird that this is my first post....but I was lurking and didn't sign up and only did because Facebook group told me to come here and post.


----------



## MarieLightning

nixieh said:


> On another note, can anyone tell me whether we would need to have picked up credentials before the POTC meet up as we are not planning on collecting them until the next day when we move to Beach Club.



I had that same concern as we are not actually getting on property until the 30th, so I emailed Ryno.

He said so long as we signed up for it, he has our name on his list, so we just gotta show up there and not stress  

(Clearly Ryno doesn't know me, I stress over everything. But, I'll not stress about that!)


----------



## Willow1213

Maps1350 said:


> My husband was sent offshore unexpectedly.  So now I have an extra ticket I paid for.  Does anyone know if I can give it to someone else?  Or are we just out the money and no one can use the ticket.   I'd rather be able to give it to someone who maybe wouldn't be able to attend otherwise. TIA.
> 
> Note:  This is legit......I know it looks weird that this is my first post....but I was lurking and didn't sign up and only did because Facebook group told me to come here and post.



Hey @WebmasterJohn can you take a look and help out April? She needs to know if she can pass along her already paid for ticket to someone who can use it since her husband is unable to attend.


----------



## sbenemerito

Accident said:


> they are on the side of the castle as well but I haven't actualyl stopped to watch it from this angle yet.     I think it's just a meeting place as there is room and that's a good spot to enter the hub in during a crowd to get a spot to watch.   Any other entrance and it sort of limits your attack to some empty pockets that happen up front.



Just to make sure I have this right... town square is the open area at the front of the park by the meet n greet and the town square restaurant, by the front railroad station?


----------



## dina444444

sbenemerito said:


> Just to make sure I have this right... town square is the open area at the front of the park by the meet n greet and the town square restaurant, by the front railroad station?


Yes


----------



## Accident

sbenemerito said:


> Just to make sure I have this right... town square is the open area at the front of the park by the meet n greet and the town square restaurant, by the front railroad station?



You are correct, I was thinking the other spot near muppets..   I described it wrong and it's the area near tony's


----------



## javaman

ItsLayne said:


> Yeah, I'm flying Southwest as well (on the way there. Flying Delta back) and I had already checked to see that they participate. Seems like most of the carriers I would fly out of here in Houston do! And it will be nice having it delivered to the room, since I land at 9am. I will stop at the Pop desk to reset my pin and confirm which card I have registered to the room, but soon after that, it's off to EPCOT/Boardwalk to pick up my credentials.... and hopefully make it to Frozen Ever After in time for my 12:15-1:15 fastpass.


Interesting, I was able to get a fast pass for Frozen Ever After for 12:10-1:10 on the 31st. It will be my first time


----------



## ItsLayne

javaman said:


> Interesting, I was able to get a fast pass for Frozen Ever After for 12:10-1:10 on the 31st. It will be my first time



Same! My last trip to World was right before Maelstrom closed. Eager to see the new animatronics and I've somehow managed to avoid video of it for the last year.... It's nice that Test Track and Soarin' will be open for the party - made the decision to make FEA my Tier One FP real easy.


----------



## javaman

ItsLayne said:


> Same! My last trip to World was right before Maelstrom closed. Eager to see the new animatronics and I've somehow managed to avoid video of it for the last year.... It's nice that Test Track and Soarin' will be open for the party - made the decision to make FEA my Tier One FP real easy.


Lol, my thoughts as well. DISers think alike


----------



## OKMinnie

ItsLayne said:


> It's nice that Test Track and Soarin' will be open for the party - made the decision to make FEA my Tier One FP real easy.



I agree completely. I'm excited to ride FEA for the first time!


----------



## disneysteve

We've done FEA once but I really want to see it again. We did get a FP for that night.

The first time, I tried to take pictures but I really didn't get to appreciate the ride that way.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

disneysteve said:


> We've done FEA once but I really want to see it again. We did get a FP for that night.
> 
> The first time, I tried to take pictures but I really didn't get to appreciate the ride that way.



Hopefully without flash! 
I will be seeing it the first time on 6/2 maybe earlier if I find a time when the line isn't ridiculous


----------



## disneysteve

SleepingRebecca said:


> Hopefully without flash!


For sure. Those idiots drive me nuts. If I ever get arrested at Disney, it will be for strangling someone for taking flash pictures on a dark ride.


----------



## ShesAPirate

disneysteve said:


> We've done FEA once but I really want to see it again. We did get a FP for that night.



Me, too! 7:25 - 8:25. We'll be there right at 7:25, I believe - we have dinner at 8:05, so I want to get on FEA as soon as possible.


----------



## disneysteve

ShesAPirate said:


> Me, too! 7:25 - 8:25. We'll be there right at 7:25, I believe - we have dinner at 8:05, so I want to get on FEA as soon as possible.


We may cross paths. Our FP is 6:36-7:35. If not, I'm sure we'll see you at the party.


----------



## ShesAPirate

disneysteve said:


> We may cross paths. Our FP is 6:36-7:35. If not, I'm sure we'll see you at the party.



For sure!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

disneysteve said:


> We may cross paths. Our FP is 6:36-7:35. If not, I'm sure we'll see you at the party.


 
Are you talking about Frozen Ever After?  Our FP are from 6:10-7:10 on the 2nd


----------



## ShesAPirate

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Are you talking about Frozen Ever After?  Our FP are from 6:10-7:10 on the 2nd



Ahh, mine is on 6/1. I think Steve's is, too.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

ShesAPirate said:


> Ahh, mine is on 6/1. I think Steve's is, too.



Always a day late


----------



## MissPrice

disneysteve said:


> If I ever get arrested at Disney, it will be for strangling someone for taking flash pictures on a dark ride.



One of my pet peeves.


----------



## ShesAPirate

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> Always a day late



We'll catch up at Jellyrolls on Friday night


----------



## DrGonzo

I can't believe it's almost here, I have 5 more days until I drive Home. This will be my 1st trip back since 2015, It seem like forever ago. I just hope the 7 hour drive goes by fast, lol.


----------



## Accident

I know many are starting to head down here for the week..       I just wanted to give a group Safe Travels and Look forward to meeting everyone....


----------



## TinkerTerry

Accident said:


> I know many are starting to head down here for the week..       I just wanted to give a group Safe Travels and Look forward to meeting everyone....


How's our weather looking for next week?


----------



## wnwardii

TinkerTerry said:


> How's our weather looking for next week?



I looked at weather.com and for the most part high's in the low to mid 90's and low's around 74 each day.  From Wednesday on, it says PM Thunderstorms and about a 50% chance of rain.  But it is Florida and basically the beginning of summer season there, so not unexpected weather forecast.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TinkerTerry said:


> How's our weather looking for next week?



Looks pretty warm, though I guess that is to be expected for Florida.


----------



## Accident

TinkerTerry said:


> How's our weather looking for next week?



I'm hoping for lots of rain actually..   it's so dry here we can't water our lawns except for once a week right now it's also making the temps 15 degrees above normal or in other words, it feels like july but with no humidity and it's been miserable..    It was the dryest dry season in 105 years according to the news last night.     Lawns are starting to look brown..   The dust from constructions is starting to fly around..     we desperately need more rain.

rainy season is just getting started but that just means the afternoon rains..    We had a couple nights with a little more than that..    10 day shows maybe some rain wed-friday..   doubt it'll impact the evenings but it's too far out..  you can't tell the weather around here for more than about 48 hours..    right now it's more of a "if this storm keeps heading this way across the US then we might see it around wed"...

 So the short is mostly likely texas hot with some hope of afternoon rains mid week which will make it more humid but drop it back down to high 70/low 80s instead of mid 90s and near 100.


----------



## GAN

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks pretty warm, though I guess that is to be expected for Florida.
> View attachment 239691



Yeah ...that's looking warm -fine with me.  When I lived down there for a few years, it rarely went into the mid/upper-90's ..pretty much 90-93 every day.  So it looks like it will be slightly warmer than normal --if a couple degrees can make a difference!  Drink water....


----------



## Accident

GAN said:


> Yeah ...that's looking warm -fine with me.  When I lived down there for a few years, it rarely went into the mid/upper-90's ..pretty much 90-93 every day.  So it looks like it will be slightly warmer than normal --if a couple degrees can make a difference!  Drink water....



yes it makes a huge difference..   but the humidity is missing so that is nice but it's just hot africa/texas sun..


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update in first post:  copy of email sent to all registrants on when/where to get credentials.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

GAN said:


> Yeah ...that's looking warm -fine with me.  When I lived down there for a few years, it rarely went into the mid/upper-90's ..pretty much 90-93 every day.  So it looks like it will be slightly warmer than normal --if a couple degrees can make a difference!  Drink water....



Assuming the rain isn't too bad at that time seems like the evenings (and thus the party) should be pretty good though


----------



## GAN

TheMaxRebo said:


> Assuming the rain isn't too bad at that time seems like the evenings (and thus the party) should be pretty good though



Good thought ...I probably should pack one of the dozen ponchos I think I've worn once.  Rather than buying another one!


----------



## bamacmac

I think the weather here in the evenings is amazing right now. And I don't find the days miserable at all. Lack of humidity is so nice! 

We'll see how much things change in a week though. Ha.


----------



## GAN

bamacmac said:


> I think the weather here in the evenings is amazing right now. And I don't find the days miserable at all. Lack of humidity is so nice!
> 
> We'll see how much things change in a week though. Ha.



I'm praying that holds up ..but with the afternoon T-storms starting up I'm not too hopeful.  I'm so ready for this vacation, nothing is going to bother me at this point!


----------



## bamacmac

GAN said:


> I'm praying that holds up ..but with the afternoon T-storms starting up I'm not too hopeful.  I'm so ready for this vacation, nothing is going to bother me at this point!


The good ALWAYS outweighs any possible bad around here!


----------



## Capwkidd

Anyone going to the EPCoT event that is also going on the cruise to Alaska and or Italy also? Would be nice to meet up!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Anyone going to the EPCoT event that is also going on the cruise to Alaska and or Italy also? Would be nice to meet up!



I will be at the Party and my wife and I will be on the Italy Cruise.  Would be great to meet you!


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

I have a question about the Grand Floridian Yacht Auction. Do all winning bidders pay the market clearing bid (i.e. the 12th highest bid)? Or do you pay your max bid? So some pay $750 and some pay $300?


----------



## suomyno

Capwkidd said:


> Anyone going to the EPCoT event that is also going on the cruise to Alaska and or Italy also? Would be nice to meet up!



We're booked on the Italy cruise as well - would be great to meet you!


----------



## SleepingRebecca

If I can find someone else to go with me I would love to go on the Italy trip.


----------



## MissPrice

I am _mostly_ a lurker, I feel like I am not going to know anyone at the party. SO in advance I am Amanda,  my DH is DAN, and our baby is LOLA. We look the same as my avatar (actually Lola is a bit bigger now). So if you see us please feel free to say 'HI".  I'm getting super excited and can't wait to party with you all!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Capwkidd said:


> Anyone going to the EPCoT event that is also going on the cruise to Alaska and or Italy also? Would be nice to meet up!



I'll be at the event solo and in Italy with my DW.


----------



## Cousin Orville

miTnosnhoJ said:


> I have a question about the Grand Floridian Yacht Auction. Do all winning bidders pay the market clearing bid (i.e. the 12th highest bid)? Or do you pay your max bid? So some pay $750 and some pay $300?



I understood it to be your max bid.


----------



## Mommy a Deux

Am I crazy or did I hear that Craig and Michael are doing something at MK one of the days and riding classic rides?


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Mommy a Deux said:


> Am I crazy or did I hear that Craig and Michael are doing something at MK one of the days and riding classic rides?




I heard that, too.  He said 2:00 on May 31 for a connecting-with-Walt type Meetup, but then he didn't say where.


----------



## DrGonzo

Mommy a Deux said:


> Am I crazy or did I hear that Craig and Michael are doing something at MK one of the days and riding classic rides?


Yes, this is happening. Michael Bowling confirmed it on the Unofficial Anniversary FB page, I am waiting to get details from Michael. All I know for sure now is that it is 2 PM on Wednesday in the MK


----------



## bamacmac

miTnosnhoJ said:


> I have a question about the Grand Floridian Yacht Auction. Do all winning bidders pay the market clearing bid (i.e. the 12th highest bid)? Or do you pay your max bid? So some pay $750 and some pay $300?


Yes that is how it works. Each person who gets in pays the max bid they entered.


----------



## Brooklyn9317

Getting so excited!!! Any ideas what the bidding will get to?


----------



## Cottager

Brooklyn9317 said:


> Getting so excited!!! Any ideas what the bidding will get to?



Bidding for the Yacht Auction:

Here's some comparisons of bids for Meet and Greets with other great celebrities similar to the DIS Unplugged Podcast team:  https://www.charitybuzz.com/categories/meet-and-greet/catalog_items


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Could you let us non-Facebook people know, if you hear on FB?  TIA


----------



## DrGonzo

Mommy a Deux said:


> Am I crazy or did I hear that Craig and Michael are doing something at MK one of the days and riding classic rides?





Punkrockbebop said:


> I heard that, too.  He said 2:00 on May 31 for a connecting-with-Walt type Meetup, but then he didn't say where.



Michael is waiting to hear from Craig regarding the location of the meet up.


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will be at the Party and my wife and I will be on the Italy Cruise.  Would be great to meet you!



Great! Not sure how we will find each other... Perhaps people will direct each of us to the other person


----------



## Capwkidd

suomyno said:


> We're booked on the Italy cruise as well - would be great to meet you!



Alright! Well, keep an eye out for me (gotta look close at those badge names)... Maybe we can put Italian flag stickers on our credentials?


----------



## Capwkidd

SleepingRebecca said:


> If I can find someone else to go with me I would love to go on the Italy trip.



I am going Solo, why do you need someone to go with you)?


----------



## Capwkidd

Cousin Orville said:


> I'll be at the event solo and in Italy with my DW.



Alright! Hope to meet up!

I think I am going to make a label, with my label maker that says "Going on the Italy cruise?" .   Maybe one for Alaska also...


----------



## JeffH2O

Hi everyone! I have a question re: the Thursday party and an auction question. I will be coming in town Thursday afternoon and headed to the party that evening. I am a fairly new listener so really don't know anyone on here. So if you see a nice guy alone with a Southern accent, please introduce yourself! I am kind of worried it will be weird being alone!  I don't have enough posts for an avatar pic, but I'm also at https://www.facebook.com/jeffreyawaters

My auction question: I see where the yacht auction is online, but are any of the other silent auction items online where I could possibly bid online? Or are these items strictly an in person thing. I won't be coming to town until the auction is over so just wanted to verify.  Thanks so much in advance and I hope to meet some of you on Thursday or through the weekend.   Jeff


----------



## Capwkidd

Punkrockbebop said:


> I heard that, too.  He said 2:00 on May 31 for a connecting-with-Walt type Meetup, but then he didn't say where.



I wish they would change the date for this, as I do not arrive until Wednesday night! Friday would be best, I think..


----------



## dina444444

JeffH2O said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question re: the Thursday party and an auction question. I will be coming in town Thursday afternoon and headed to the party that evening. I am a fairly new listener so really don't know anyone on here. So if you see a nice guy alone with a Southern accent, please introduce yourself! I am kind of worried it will be weird being alone!  I don't have enough posts for an avatar pic, but I'm also at https://www.facebook.com/jeffreyawaters
> 
> My auction question: I see where the yacht auction is online, but are any of the other silent auction items online where I could possibly bid online? Or are these items strictly an in person thing. I won't be coming to town until the auction is over so just wanted to verify.  Thanks so much in advance and I hope to meet some of you on Thursday or through the weekend.   Jeff


Yes, the auction is going to be on Handbid again like it was at the Mega Meet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JeffH2O said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question re: the Thursday party and an auction question. I will be coming in town Thursday afternoon and headed to the party that evening. I am a fairly new listener so really don't know anyone on here. So if you see a nice guy alone with a Southern accent, please introduce yourself! I am kind of worried it will be weird being alone!  I don't have enough posts for an avatar pic, but I'm also at https://www.facebook.com/jeffreyawaters
> 
> My auction question: I see where the yacht auction is online, but are any of the other silent auction items online where I could possibly bid online? Or are these items strictly an in person thing. I won't be coming to town until the auction is over so just wanted to verify.  Thanks so much in advance and I hope to meet some of you on Thursday or through the weekend.   Jeff



First off, glad you are coming - and there are a lot of us going solo so you won't be the only one or anything

They definitely will have the auction online, using an app called Handbid - it just isn't live yet.  I think they said it would go live on the 29th


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Great! Not sure how we will find each other... Perhaps people will direct each of us to the other person



well, I will have one of these badges on my Mickey backpack:
 

And will be wearing this shirt:
 

So I think I should be easy to spot


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, I will have one of these badges on my Mickey backpack:
> View attachment 240129
> 
> And will be wearing this shirt:
> View attachment 240130
> 
> So I think I should be easy to spot



Lol, no nice...Did you make the buttons?


----------



## rteetz

Capwkidd said:


> I wish they would change the date for this, as I do not arrive until Wednesday night! Friday would be best, I think..


There are so many things happening this week they had to do it during when they had time. They have two official meet ups on Friday already.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Lol, no nice...Did you make the buttons?



I did (very homemade too, being laminated with packing tape and all).  I did run it by the DIS team (just to be safe) and Will approved them though


----------



## disneysteve

JeffH2O said:


> I am a fairly new listener so really don't know anyone on here. So if you see a nice guy alone with a Southern accent, please introduce yourself! I am kind of worried it will be weird being alone!


I'll try and look for you, not that it will be easy in the dark with 1,000 people, but you never know.

As for being alone at your first event, no worries. It's a very friendly group. Just do what you're momma taught you not to - talk to strangers. The first time we attended a Dis event, we didn't know a soul. Today, some of the people we've met at Dis events are among our very best friends in the world.


----------



## bamacmac

JeffH2O said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question re: the Thursday party and an auction question. I will be coming in town Thursday afternoon and headed to the party that evening. I am a fairly new listener so really don't know anyone on here. So if you see a nice guy alone with a Southern accent, please introduce yourself! I am kind of worried it will be weird being alone!  I don't have enough posts for an avatar pic, but I'm also at https://www.facebook.com/jeffreyawaters
> 
> My auction question: I see where the yacht auction is online, but are any of the other silent auction items online where I could possibly bid online? Or are these items strictly an in person thing. I won't be coming to town until the auction is over so just wanted to verify.  Thanks so much in advance and I hope to meet some of you on Thursday or through the weekend.   Jeff



Welcome! We don't bite...well most of us don't anyway.  DISers are a great bunch. I went to my first 2 DIS meets solo and had a blast. Met some great friends. I was mostly solo for the Mega Meet last summer as well. Don't worry about being solo!

Another southern accent here...glad I won't be the only one!


----------



## suomyno

Capwkidd said:


> Alright! Well, keep an eye out for me (gotta look close at those badge names)... Maybe we can put Italian flag stickers on our credentials?



My partner and I might look for Italian flag stickers or pins to wear. Otherwise we'll keep a close eye on badge names.


----------



## Capwkidd

45 minute wait for tower of guardians, er, I mean Mission long line... I had to hit it before going to WDW 

Just rode it... Lota of fun!

I rode 2x in a row, met some nice people that I hung out with the rest of the night and even met a former inagineer!


----------



## audiowookie80

I keep seeing people say 1000 people at the party..wow! Is that an official cap # or just an educated guess? Jw


----------



## wnwardii

audiowookie80 said:


> I keep seeing people say 1000 people at the party..wow! Is that an official cap # or just an educated guess? Jw



Several weeks ago, during one of the Tuesday shows, Kevin said they had over 1,000 people registered for the EPCOT party.  He also said they were keeping the registration open a bit longer since he had some other # he was trying to reach.  Kevin didn't state what that second # was.


----------



## Corydot

Does anybody know what the chances are of Jodi being available for an autograph? I know that many of you have been to events with her in the past. I am trying to decide if I am going to bring something with me for her to sign


----------



## MemphisMickey

Auction is up for preview on HandBid. Over 280 items. Go check it out


----------



## KC Mouse

Can I show up to the 20th Anniversary Party with my ticket on my phone or do I have to print it the old fashioned way?


----------



## KC Mouse

Also do I need to bring that email to the boardwalk to get my credentials?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KC Mouse said:


> Also do I need to bring that email to the boardwalk to get my credentials?



Yes, the e-mail from john said to bring that initial e-mail that confirmed you for the party to the boardwalk credential distribution to get you party credentials as well

Not sure if showing on you phone is good enough or if you need print out (I printed out just to be safe - I get paranoid I won't have reception or something)


----------



## drwitz

Edit: Never mind.  The post is clear that tickets are non-transferable.  Sorry to bother y'all!


----------



## GAN

drwitz said:


> Does anyone have an extra ticket they are willing to sell?  I have a friend who can now come to the Epcot party and the event says it is sold out.  Not sure if it is possible to purchase one from someone not attending any longer but I would like to.



I thought I heard something about them being non-transferable but maybe someone can confirm for sure.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

drwitz said:


> Does anyone have an extra ticket they are willing to sell?



Tickets are non-transferrable.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Corydot said:


> Does anybody know what the chances are of Jodi being available for an autograph?



We did not pay extra for Jodi to sign autographs after she performs.  She may choose to do so out of the goodness of her heart, but nothing official has been arranged.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

As MemphisMickey posted the auction is now in preview.

- Download the Handbid App
- Register (follow the directions on the app)
- Search for DIS 20th Anniversary

Or you  go here https://www.handbid.com/auctions/dis-20th-anniversary-event/

Bidding starts tomorrow.  If you want to bid you will need to enter credit card information.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Thank you for all of your hard work @WebmasterJohn We all do appreciate it.  I hope you and @DisneyKevin have a restful night before the craziness starts tomorrow!


----------



## dina444444

Edit: message was for a different thread.


----------



## javaman

MissPrice said:


> I am _mostly_ a lurker, I feel like I am not going to know anyone at the party. SO in advance I am Amanda,  my DH is DAN, and our baby is LOLA. We look the same as my avatar (actually Lola is a bit bigger now). So if you see us please feel free to say 'HI".  I'm getting super excited and can't wait to party with you all!


You'll be among friends


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

I haven't been on the forum for a while. As far as I know, our China ABD Meet-Up is still on Thursday, 06/01, 1 pm at the China Pavilion in EPCOT Center.


----------



## mickeyrunner

Where can we find Michael and Carol Bowling's auction item? Am I missing it on Handbid?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just wanted to wish everyone who is coming safe travels and sending positive thoughts for a wonderful week and events.

See you all Wednesday!


----------



## jenmsmith

Any idea if any if the members of the Dis team will auction off meets like a few did at the Mega Meet last year? I don't see it on the handbid site, but I didn't want to miss out if it was somewhere else or just not listed yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jenmsmith said:


> Any idea if any if the members of the Dis team will auction off meets like a few did at the Mega Meet last year? I don't see it on the handbid site, but I didn't want to miss out if it was somewhere else or just not listed yet.



I don't belong eve they had mentioned anything beyond the "lunch on a yacht with Pete" event which was via a separate auction


----------



## Capwkidd

Corydot said:


> Does anybody know what the chances are of Jodi being available for an autograph? I know that many of you have been to events with her in the past. I am trying to decide if I am going to bring something with me for her to sign



I am hoping for a selfie with her!


----------



## DrGonzo

The meeting location for the Connecting with Walt meet-up on Wednesday, 05/31, 2 pm is the Sunshine Tree Terrace.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, I will have one of these badges on my Mickey backpack:
> View attachment 240129
> 
> And will be wearing this shirt:
> View attachment 240130
> 
> So I think I should be easy to spot



My daughter and I will also be on the Italy trip but even if I wasn't I would want to meet the person wearing that shirt!  I'll look for you.


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

Our Lasseter Family Winery auction package doesn't seem to be displaying on Handbid. I sent Kathy Werling an email message letting her know.


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

The meeting location for the Connecting with Walt meet-up on Wednesday, 05/31, at 2 pm is the Sunshine Tree Terrace. Craig and I are looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## mickeyrunner

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Our Lasseter Family Winery auction package doesn't seem to be displaying on Handbid. I sent Kathy Werling an email message letting her know.



I see it now. Thank you!


----------



## safetymom

Merry Mousketeer said:


> Our Lasseter Family Winery auction package doesn't seem to be displaying on Handbid. I sent Kathy Werling an email message letting her know.



We were working steadily yesterday to get all the auction items in that people dropped off throughout the day. More items will be arriving today.


----------



## mickeyrunner

safetymom said:


> We were working steadily yesterday to get all the auction items in that people dropped off throughout the day. More items will be arriving today.



Thank you for all of your hard work!


----------



## OKW Lover

What a great auction!  So many different items.  Hard to decide which to bid on!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> What a great auction!  So many different items.  Hard to decide which to bid on!



I agree - lot's of great stuff ... especially in the signage and artwork areas - unfortunately for me it seems the pieces I like most are the same ones other like and prices are getting up there (which, in the end is great for GKTW!)


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

We checked in yesterday and got our credentials.  It was great to see the podcast crew, but they were working hard between the registration and the auction across the hall. I got to chat with Craig for a few minutes. Teresa is even nicer in person than she is in the podcast, if that is even possible. This is shaping up to be a great event. The Pandora opening is a huge bonus. (Almost as exciting as Jodi Benson!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got notified of a new, very cool sounding, new item to he auction list - I also like how the notification came up on the phone ("The Ariel")


----------



## hedberg1661

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got notified of a new, very cool sounding, new item to he auction list - I also like how the notification came up on the phone ("The Ariel")
> 
> View attachment 240774


Don't you like "The Ariel"?


----------



## spidet1964

Trying to find out about shipping on items because unfortunately I couldn't be there.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I was so nervous about picking up my credientials but everyone was so nice!

Thank you disboard team for being so gracious! 

SO excited for Thursday!!


----------



## GAN

MaryKatesMom said:


> I was so nervous about picking up my credientials but everyone was so nice!
> 
> Thank you disboard team for being so gracious!
> 
> SO excited for Thursday!!



Glad you made it. See you tonight....


----------



## MaryKatesMom

GAN said:


> Glad you made it. See you tonight....



I really looking forward to tonight!  I put in my daughters calendar to come over to the Contemporary and PU Mom and make sure she makes it home in one piece.

According to the DH I am a little directionally challenged.Add a couple of cocktails and I may just end up going in circles on the monorail!

This is going to be such fun!


----------



## ItsLayne

How are they going to fit you, The Ariel, and up to 10 guests into one clamshell tho


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

safetymom said:


> We were working steadily yesterday to get all the auction items in that people dropped off throughout the day. More items will be arriving today.



The site is great!  There are so many items. I love how you set it up, and the live videos also help (me, at least) see what is there to bid on.


----------



## mickeyrunner

spidet1964 said:


> Trying to find out about shipping on items because unfortunately I couldn't be there.



Email Teresa. techols@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com


----------



## Accident

Ignore me, I figured out how to read post 1.


----------



## GAN

ItsLayne said:


> How are they going to fit you, The Ariel, and up to 10 guests into one clamshell tho



It's going to be a very cozy clamshell ..I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## itbesjaime

Wondering what's going to happen about the party if the trend of thunderstorms in the evening keeps up. 

:/


----------



## audiowookie80

I've wondered the same thing :/


----------



## WebmasterJohn

itbesjaime said:


> Wondering what's going to happen about the party if the trend of thunderstorms in the evening keeps up.



Disney has a rain plan - they just haven't shared it with me


----------



## Hammill9508

If someone needs a ride back to OKW tomorrow, I have room for two.  Please message me if interested


----------



## Dean1953

Hopefully, the rain will come, if it does, in early evening, and not between 10 and 1.  I'll be at either MK or Epcot from 5 onwards and that would be an inconvenience but I'll take that over later rains.


----------



## PixieLily

Very impressed on the auction website. Nicely done.  Even has a chat option!


----------



## Capwkidd

Can someone please let the team know I am desperately trying to get over to the boardwalk to get my credentials, but I am not there yet...


----------



## disneysteve

Capwkidd said:


> Can someone please let the team know I am desperately trying to get over to the boardwalk to get my credentials, but I am not there yet...


They are there until 3pm. No worries.


----------



## dewey4949

I know this is last minute but we are looking for a ride back to Pop after the EPCOT event!!! We only have 2 adults! Any help would be greatly appreciated! We scheduled flights after transportation registration was closed!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Capwkidd

disneysteve said:


> They are there until 3pm. No worries.



I'm still trying to get to boardwalk... Why is Disney Transportation so slow?


----------



## Justin Finchum

We are at Epcot now but I forgot my email van I still get my creditials without it...I have vaild id


----------



## itbesjaime

Stressing over the fact that there's going to be a giant storm tonight. What space is big enough to host a concert for 1,000 people? OR 1,000 people in general!?

Say goodbye to Illuminations


----------



## dina444444

itbesjaime said:


> Stressing over the fact that there's going to be a giant storm tonight. What space is big enough to host a concert for 1,000 people? OR 1,000 people in general!?
> 
> Say goodbye to Illuminations


Illuminations still went off for normal park guests during Tuesday's storm when other nighttime entertainment was canceled.


----------



## Dean1953

I'm leaving for Epcot now.  I gues that I'll bring my throwaway rain gear.  I'm really looking forward to tonight's festivities!


----------



## itbesjaime

dina444444 said:


> Illuminations still went off for normal park guests during Tuesday's storm when other nighttime entertainment was canceled.


I'm very hopeful! It was so disappointing missing the starwars spectacular.


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

We are here! Found our way to preferred parking, which they are no longer charging for.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

itbesjaime said:


> Stressing over the fact that there's going to be a giant storm tonight.



You think YOU'RE stressing  

Been watching News 13 Radar - http://www.mynews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/weather/radar.html.html - and it looks like the storms are all moving away from Disney at the moment - fingers crossed......


----------



## Justin Finchum

miTnosnhoJ said:


> We are here! Found our way to preferred parking, which they are no longer charging for.


So I'm coming from All Stars how's the best way to get to that lot?


----------



## FLkid

There's no one at the parking lot pay stations. It's a free for all kids


----------



## FLkid

8:07PM


----------



## itbesjaime

FLkid said:


> View attachment 241514
> 
> 8:07PM


8:12 from Norway. Still trying to be optimistic.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Disney has made the decision to set the party up for it's rain contingency.

- Cast Members will hand out ponchos
- All rides will still be open
- All Food will be in the land Pavilion
- Jodi will perform in World Showplace - and there will be seating for the performance
- No decision on illuminations yet

I am totally bummed


----------



## Hammill9508

Eep


----------



## FLkid

John, 

It will be great. So appreciative for all you do


----------



## Michele

Anyone know if by cash bar they actually mean cash or can we pay with magic bands?


----------



## KC Mouse

Michele said:


> Anyone know if by cash bar they actually mean cash or can we pay with magic bands?


If anyone needs a last min ride to Riverside let me know.  I will check the dis boards before I jet back.  I got room for 5!


----------



## Hammill9508

Thank you Pete, John and team for an awesome night


----------



## miTnosnhoJ

What a great party!  Rode test track once. Rode Soarin' 3 times. Saw illuminations. But the magic of the evening came from Jodi Benson! Thanks to Pete and all the gang, and especially John Magi, who created this night.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

What a magical night.  We enjoyed it so much.  Thanks John, Pete and everyone on the team.

-Katie & Charles


----------



## Dean1953

What a great night!  No rain to speak of, just a very, very light drizzle at times.   Thanks for all of the effort put forth to put on this party.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Oh, PS if Kaylen & Betsy see this (I hope I got your names right! My memory is going), shoot me a PM, we got separated.


----------



## rteetz

I had an amazing time! Thanks Pete, John, Kevin, Corey, Craig, Ryno, Jackie, Teresa, Kathy and everyone else! Here's to another 20+ years!


----------



## nolanboys

What an incredible night Thank you to all the DIS for putting this together and all the welcoming disboards members that allowed a solo traveler to tag along. It was my first meet and I am hooked!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Thank you to the DIS team for an incredible evening and an incredible week!!! It was great getting to know all of the team, and all of the DISers that I came in contact with throughout the week! I'm looking forward to the next time that I have the opportunity to participate in an event like this.


----------



## OKW Lover

Had a wonderful time at the party.  Saw a great many old friends.  Missed meeting so many more, including those on this post.  

Our Grandson Connor rode Test Track a dozen times.  Loved Jodi's concert.  Third time we've seen her thanks to the DIS.  Illuminations with nobody in front of you was great.  

John really knows how to throw a party.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Had a wonderful time at the party.  Saw a great many old friends.  Missed meeting so many more, including those on this post.
> 
> Our Grandson Connor rode Test Track a dozen times.  Loved Jodi's concert.  Third time we've seen her thanks to the DIS.  Illuminations with nobody in front of you was great.
> 
> John really knows how to throw a party.


I was hoping to meet you, sorry I missed you. Maybe at the next dis event.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Guys god is real lol I prayed so hard you would all get to enjoy Jodi and illuminations despite the rain and thankcgod you did


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just a quick note of thanks for a wonderful event event last night.  Congratulations to Pete, John and then entire DIS team for 20 years and, especially for all the money raised for Give Kids the World.  Thank you John for putting together the event - you definitely know how to throw a party!  Very thankful the weather held off and I feel very blessed to have been able to attend.

It was great to meet so many people - especially many of my fellow uber-planners from the "un"official thread 

For those that traveled in - I hope you all have safe travels home!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

It's not an official meet, but some members of the Disneyland team are heading to the Boardwalk tonight to hang out at Jellyrolls. If you'd like to join us, we'll be there at 8ish. 

Keep in mind that there is a cover charge for Jellyrolls.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

we are boarding a boat from MK to the Poly for lunch at Kona, and we just saw the Grand One Yacht sail by across the lagoon.  Hi yachters!  Hope you are having a great lunch.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Ok, our boat dropped off passengers at the Grand Floridian and then as we were winding around towards the Polynesian, we ended up passing right by the Yacht.  We called out hello and waved. Now I'm embarrassed and hope they don't think we are weird stalkers.  It was a total coincidence!

Now we are enjoying a wonderful lunch at Kona Cafe.  Aloha


----------



## KC Mouse

So Im not the type of guy who gets all emotional with Disney.  I dig the fireworks, love the parades but all said, Im still a good ole redneck from rural Missouri.  I religiously watch Chiefs football in the Fall and Royals baseball in the Spring/Summer.  I coach high school sports and love to teach.  But what I experienced last night was pure magic!  I arrived alone and worried about feeling out of place, before long I had a group of DISers to chat with and a game plan for the night.  I cruised test track to my hearts delight and Soarin so many times I lost count.  When someone whispered J. Benson was about to take the stage I thought "What the heck. I'm not that guy but she is a Disney legend."  I walked in late and to my surprise found a seat right next to John and Kevin.  The next hour changed my "Disney life"!  I'm a hard rock/blues type of dude so I had never experienced vocals at that level.  I was not listening to a concert I was dancing with Bell, I was painting with all the colors of the wind, I was looking for a place where I would not be reprimanded for walking on bare land.  When JB briefly paused between songs it was as if I where hanging an old buddy.  Just one of the guys chatting it up with a pretty redhead.  (You may not entirely agree with my straight life style but I ask that you don't judge me, I was born this way.)  At the end of the performance I was standing with tears running down my chubby, bearded glob.  It was... "transcendent"?  I think I heard Pete say that once.  It sounded cool so I thought I would take a wack at it.  We completed the night with Illuminations and another countless number of rides on Soarin.  Long story short.  Thanks DIS!  I have never experienced a night like that.


----------



## Capwkidd

I'm running late for the Yehaa Bob meat up... Save me a space! And how do I get to the venue once I arrive at the bus stop? I just realized I don't know which bus stop to get off on! The main one?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Due to the prediction of heavy rain on Saturday, our "it's a small world" meet will be moved to the Polynesian Lobby at 11am.

Please wear you blue anniversary credentials.

(sorry Mary Blair)


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Capwkidd said:


> I'm running late for the Yehaa Bob meat up... Save me a space! And how do I get to the venue once I arrive at the bus stop? I just realized I don't know which bus stop to get off on! The main one?




I can help.  This is the resort we are staying in, but we are currently waiting for our Magical Express bus outta here.

Get off at the South Depot (main lobby) of POR, go into the main doors and the River Roost Lounge is directly to your left.


----------



## Capwkidd

Punkrockbebop said:


> I can help.  This is the resort we are staying in, but we are currently waiting for our Magical Express bus outta here.
> 
> Get off at the South Depot (main lobby) of POR, go into the main doors and the venue is directly to your left.



Thanks!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

As I'm boarding my first flight of the evening at MCO, thank you to everyone for a week I will never forget. I had a great time getting to know many of you who I talk on the boards with daily. This was my first DIS meet, and I have to say it was so much fun! I have always loved traveling to Walt Disney World or Disneyland solo or with my family, but experiencing the parks with a bunch of Disney fans like me could not be beat. So, thank you for one of the best Disney experiences of my life! I'm proud to say I have a new Disney family! For everyone traveling, safe travels! I can't wait to meet many of you again sometime in the future.


----------



## Melva Exner

Thanks to Pete, John, Kevin, Theresa, Kathy, Corey, Craig, Rhyno and anyone I may have missed for planning this wonderful event.  

We had a wonderful time!


----------



## rteetz

At the airport heading home. It was a wonderful time. I can't thank the team and everyone enough. I met so many people who I can now call friends. The party was everything I had hoped for and more. Until next time Dis friends!


----------



## safetymom

If you are a winner in our auction for GKTW and did not pick up or pay for your items please be patient. You will be contacted in the next few weeks to make arrangements for shipping. Thank you for helping us to reach $500,000 for Give Kids The World. You can contact Teresa at techols@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com


----------



## Ravens girl

Thank you to the podcast team for making this party great. I was able to meet many wonderful people. I had a super time. Thank you again.


----------



## OKW Lover

Ravens girl said:


> I was able to meet many wonderful people.


Happy to have been one of them.


----------



## Madonna3

I am SOOOO depressed 

I had an excellent time. While, I didn't meet many people, I saw a lot of you and it felt good to be among your company. Hubby and I were a bit introverted on this trip.


----------



## suomyno

Definitely feeling the post trip depression after this one as well. We only met a handful of people (a combination of introversion and lack of tickets to get to many of the unofficial meets), but everyone we met was great and the event was wonderful. A huge thank you to the team for putting this together and for being so kind and generous with your time when we met you.


----------



## mrzrich

Ravens girl said:


> Thank you to the podcast team for making this party great. I was able to meet many wonderful people. I had a super time. Thank you again.




It was nice meeting you at the Star Wars Dessert Party!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

It was a wonderful evening.  Thank you so much to the team for putting everything together.  I missed the email about the SW meet up change but got to give Ryno a hug I've been meaning to give him for months so it worked out well.


----------



## PrncessA

Ravens girl said:


> Thank you to the podcast team for making this party great. I was able to meet many wonderful people. I had a super time. Thank you again.



It was so nice to meet you and spend some time with you at Homecomin' and the dessert party! I was looking at my photopass photos of us meeting Chewbacca and BB8. So much fun!!!



mrzrich said:


> It was nice meeting you at the Star Wars Dessert Party!



It was nice meeting you briefly at the dessert party!


----------



## boundfordisney

A big thank you to all  the staff   for all the hard work you have done to really make this  such a great event to attend  ,,  didnt get to meet many  but so enjoyed meeting Kevin,, he is such a very fun loving guy,, hope  one day I will be able to meet the rest of the dis team,  love them all! You guys rock!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just thought I would share a (not so) humble brag, that Jodi Benson "liked" my tweet about the event


----------



## PrncessA

TheMaxRebo said:


> just thought I would share a (not so) humble brag, that Jodi Benson "liked" my tweet about the event
> View attachment 242323



I felt the same way when Kevin liked mine!


----------



## Wicked Wonder

I can't believe that it's been a week already since I was flying into Florida, biting my nails and hoping that this party would be all that it was advertised to. It certainly was! I was solo and very quiet (as I tend to be) but I had too much fun, experiencing Epcot for the first time, getting to enjoy Nemo and Test Track all by my lonesome (no one in front of or behind me, even!) multiple Soarin' trips (my new favorite!) and getting to ride Imagination with Kathy and Pete in their group. I can't say enough good things, I can't wait to attend another meet, and happy 20, y'all!


----------



## Along For The Ride

One of my best WDW trips EVER!! Having chicken and waffles with Michael was a huge honor. Meeting Craig and Kylie for the fireworks, meeting Theresa, John and Kevin at the Boardwalk were amazing.  Due to not being able to change our plans we couldn't make many of the meets but the party was awesome and of course hearing Jodi Benson was beyond words. By the end of the week my sister, who hardly knew anything about WDW was talking about planning another trip. Thanks to John for all of your hard work and to the whole team for being so gracious and for bringing together all of us to celebrate The Dis. our love for Disney and for supporting Give Kids the World. Thanks to everyone who made this a week to remember!


----------



## Brooklyn9317

I just wanted to take a moment to thank the Dis team for the amazing party! This is the first Dis event we have ever attended and my family of four had an amazing time! Any time an event of that scale appears seamless and goes off without a hitch you know the planners did a meticulous job. I am so grateful my kids had a chance to experience an empty Epcot. That event kicked off our trip and set the stage for a fantastic vacation. I felt like a teenage girl at a Justin Bieber concert meeting the podcast team! I wish I would have had you sign my lanyard Thanks again from Brooklyn and the other boroughs lol!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I loved this event.  My only regret is that I underestimated the amount of time that I should go.  Kelly and I took the red eye on Wednesday night, and were there through Sunday afternoon.  We missed the opportunities of getting together on some of the official and pretty much all of the unofficial events.  There were so many friends I would have enjoyed hanging out with, and didn't because we only had a couple of days.  I think that for the next event I'll have to go the week.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I loved this event.  My only regret is that I underestimated the amount of time that I should go.  Kelly and I took the red eye on Wednesday night, and were there through Sunday afternoon.  We missed the opportunities of getting together on some of the official and pretty much all of the unofficial events.  There were so many friends I would have enjoyed hanging out with, and didn't because we only had a couple of days.  I think that for the next event I'll have to go the week.


And I'm hoping like heck to be able to MAKE the next meet (if it's not in summer, that's a complete deal breaker for me!), and then I'll be able to finally meet you!


----------



## TinkerTerry

Let me suggest that the next meet is in the first two weeks of December. The heat was brutal this time.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TinkerTerry said:


> Let me suggest that the next meet is in the first two weeks of December. The heat was brutal this time.


I would personally LOOOOOOOOVE that!  Unfortunately, their "anniversaries" are in June.  But I think some DisaPalooza's have been in December, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## disneysteve

SorcererHeidi said:


> I think some DisaPalooza's have been in December, if I'm not mistaken.


Yes, DISapalooza is typically in December. The podcast cruise is also.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I loved this event.  My only regret is that I underestimated the amount of time that I should go.  Kelly and I took the red eye on Wednesday night, and were there through Sunday afternoon.  We missed the opportunities of getting together on some of the official and pretty much all of the unofficial events.  There were so many friends I would have enjoyed hanging out with, and didn't because we only had a couple of days.  I think that for the next event I'll have to go the week.


That was my biggest regret too. Loved the events but it was a bit short to get everything in.


----------



## lilaclily

Will we see some highlights on the podcast on Tuesday?


----------



## MaryKatesMom

The heat was brutal!

Next time I come alone as planned.  I had my DD and her BF so I rearranged everything so they could have a good time and missed most of the meet except the party.


----------

